# Fakten auf den Tisch



## Raaandy (5. August 2009)

hallo war community

ich hab damals auch warhammer gespielt, allerdings auch aufgehört.

möchte gerne mal von euch hören, veteranen oder auch von denen die es noch werden wollen. 
Aber auch von denen die wieder aufgehört haben, woran liegts das es nicht so wirklich ins rollen kommt?

Allerdings möchte ich NICHT, irgendwelche unqualifizierten kommentare von fanboys, die das spiel schon lange oder noch nie gespielt haben lesen!

ich denke war hat jede menge möglichkeiten ganz groß zu werden!

woran liegt es aber das es nicht klappt?

meine meinung:

ein spiel das nur auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann nicht funktionieren, da zuviele pve content wollen.

dementsprechend denke ich auch, das sie sich an pve setzen sollten.

was ist eure meinung? eure erfahrunge? was wünscht ihr euch?

und eure zukunftsaussichten für war? wird es noch einmal kommen, oder schleichend zu grunde gehen?

bitte sachlich und keine flames (bsp. einer sagt keine balance...der andere lern 2 play sowas nicht!!!)


----------



## pulla_man (5. August 2009)

meiner meinung nach sind es folgende punkte:

1. performance
2. nur wenig leute können sich tag ein tag aus ausschliesslich NUR mit pvp beschäftigen
3. eine fehlende dritte fraktion
4. contentblocker wie spielerlimit bei festungen und das absolut lächerliche szenario für die hauptstadt dass nur von chars mit lvl 8 - lvl 32 bestritten werden kann
5. verbuggte stadtbelagerungen
6. knauserige informationspolitik seitens GOA und der absolut schlimmste support, auch von GOA, den man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. August 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach sind es folgende punkte:
> 
> 1. performance
> 2. nur wenig leute können sich tag ein tag aus ausschliesslich NUR mit pvp beschäftigen
> ...



1. Teilweise /sign, denn die Performance ist besser geworden, aber es gibt Spiele die besser aussehen und ne viel bessere Performance haben.
2.  /sign ich zB mach auch viel PVE weil auf die Dauer es langweilig wird, Burg einnehmen, zum nächsten gebiet laufen und die dort einnehmen und sollte es zu einem deff kommen, hauen die meisten ab nach wenigen Minuten, weil es etwas schwerer werden könnte.
3.Kann ich nichts zu sagen, finde mit einer dritten würde das spiel noch schelchter balanced werden, denn kommen 12 neue Klassen dazu, dies zu balancen + die alten wird ein viel größeres Chaos geben als es ejtzt schon ist.
4.die Limits haben sie ja eig nur eingeführt, dass der Server nicht abraucht bei großen Schlachten und das mit den Szs ist imho sinnvoll weil die low level auch eingebunden werden sollten im Deff obwohl der Sz anteil viel zu hoch ist!.
5.Jap ich weiß nicht wie oft einer der beiden Kommandanten resettet ist wenn sie auch nur an einer Ecke vorbeilaufen.
6.Also der Support ist mittelmäßig könnte besser sein und die Informationspolitik gibt es eigentlich nicht, man wird entweder vertröstet, von wegen ja wir kennen den bug seit 9 Monaten wir werden ihn irgendwann fixen, desweiteren gibt es keine neuen Zahlen über due Subs, ist doch eig wieder Zeit dafür!


aber all in all  ein gutes Spiel was Spaß macht


----------



## pulla_man (5. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> 4.die Limits haben sie ja eig nur eingeführt, dass der Server nicht abraucht bei großen Schlachten und das mit den Szs ist imho sinnvoll weil die low level auch eingebunden werden sollten im Deff obwohl der Sz anteil viel zu hoch ist!.



jo vor monaten als übergangsnotlösung. wie lange brauchen sie wohl noch um ne neue lösung zu finden? und das mit den sz dass die nur als lowies zu spielen sind ist ein gewollter contentblocker. die lowies könnten weiterhin die niedrigen szenarien spielen und die 30+ die hauptstadtszenarien, so wie es eigentlich auch mal war. aber wenn sich jeder schon die kriegsherrensachen geholt hätte, hätte keiner mehr nen anreiz nach länder der toten zu gehen und sich dort die tyrannenscheisse zu farmen und somit wäre die ganze tolle arbeit die sie seit letztem jahr gemacht fürn kackes. und deshalb haben sie den content gewollt so geblockt.


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. August 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> jo vor monaten als übergangsnotlösung. wie lange brauchen sie wohl noch um ne neue lösung zu finden? und das mit den sz dass die nur als lowies zu spielen sind ist ein gewollter contentblocker. die lowies könnten weiterhin die niedrigen szenarien spielen und die 30+ die hauptstadtszenarien, so wie es eigentlich auch mal war. aber wenn sich jeder schon die kriegsherrensachen geholt hätte, hätte keiner mehr nen anreiz nach länder der toten zu gehen und sich dort die tyrannenscheisse zu farmen und somit wäre die ganze tolle arbeit die sie seit letztem jahr gemacht fürn kackes. und deshalb haben sie den content gewollt so geblockt.




Naja aus der Überganslösung ist eben ein festes Feature geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich denke, dass sich die lowies beschwert ahebn, dass die nichts tun konnten, damit "ihre" Stadt sicher bleibt und vllt auch deswegen diese Änderung?


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach brauchts nur ein paar kleine Modifikationen:

*- Mehr/komplexeren/verknüpfteren RvR-Inhalt*
Das Hinzufügen von Wachen an Burgen durch die Eroberung von SFZs sowie die Erweiterung der Burgen selbst war schon ein guter Anfang. Jetzt bräuchte es noch ein paar spührbare Änderungen die selbst für Newbies locker ersichtlich sind. Sprich: Solche Dinge wie Belagerungstürme, einreißbare Mauern, evtl. fahrbare Belagerungswaffen. Man sollte vielleicht auch die SFZs "kostbarer" machen (zB indem man bestimmte Belagerungswaffen nur Aufbauen kann, wenn man den Segen des Handwerks erobert etc. Soetwas meine ich auch mit komplexerem/verknüpfterem RvR). Wer weiß was 1.4 bringen mag? Viele hoffen auf genau das.
Wenns andererseits in den LdT mehr RvR gäbe wäre das auch sehr schön. Trotzdem würde ich die oben genannten Veränderungen noch lieber sehen.

*- Überarbeitung der Stadtbelagerung*
Naja, es ist schnell gesagt: Momentan ist die Stadtbelagerung nicht wirklich ein Anreiz. Einerseits natürlich, weil Endcontent durch Low-Level-Szenarien entschieden wird und andererseits auch weil die PQs praktisch immer im Gecampe enden.



Für PvE-Liebhaber gibts schon genug am Markt (zwar nichts mit der Warhammerlizenz, aber damit muss man wohl leben).

Als alter UO-Spieler schaue ich ganz gerne zurück auf die Prä-WoW-Zeit. Und obwohl ich es nicht gespielt habe, habe ich nun begonnen, mir die alten Patchhighlights von DAoC anzusehen.
Bei WAR ist durchaus ein Trend Richtung DAoC zu erkennen.

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen wenn sich WAR (bei dem ja viele ach so schlaue Leute schon zu Pre-Release-Zeiten "WoW-Klon!!111" geschrien haben) noch zum klassischen MMO entwickelt.
Das Potential hätte es dazu. Und ein wenig danach aussehen tut es auch.

Über ein Secondary Stats System gibt es ja auch schon Gerüchte. Hmhmhmhm.......


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach brauchts nur ein paar kleine Modifikationen:
> 
> *- Mehr/komplexeren/verknüpfteren RvR-Inhalt*
> Das Hinzufügen von Wachen an Burgen durch die Eroberung von SFZs sowie die Erweiterung der Burgen selbst war schon ein guter Anfang. Jetzt bräuchte es noch ein paar spührbare Änderungen die selbst für Newbies locker ersichtlich sind. Sprich: Solche Dinge wie Belagerungstürme, einreißbare Mauern, evtl. fahrbare Belagerungswaffen. Man sollte vielleicht auch die SFZs "kostbarer" machen (zB indem man bestimmte Belagerungswaffen nur Aufbauen kann, wenn man den Segen des Handwerks erobert etc. Soetwas meine ich auch mit komplexerem/verknüpfterem RvR). Wer weiß was 1.4 bringen mag? Viele hoffen auf genau das.
> ...




Blos der große Knackpunkt wird 1.3 sein, wenn sie diesen Balancepatch verhauen können sie sich die karten legen, weil dann vergraulen die noch mehr als sie es bereits mit 1.2b oder 1.3 b getan haben, denn sollte dieser patch nicht merklich den Umschwung von Aoe UAf DoT und Single sein, werden bestimmt einige gehen.

das mit den Mauern ist ein guter Punkt jedoch dann wird öl sinnlos, weil dann niemand mehr dort angreift und die Belagerungskanonen machen eig zu wenig dmg um realistisch gesehen so ein  Belagerungsturm zu killen.

Und naja NUR PVP geht auf lange sicht auch nicht, denn PVP langweilt auch und man möchte kurzzeitig abwechslung deswegen, die Ini's und vllt auch lod


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Blos der große Knackpunkt wird 1.3 sein, wenn sie diesen Balancepatch verhauen können sie sich die karten legen, weil dann vergraulen die noch mehr als sie es bereits mit 1.2b oder 1.3 b getan haben, denn sollte dieser patch nicht merklich den Umschwung von Aoe UAf DoT und Single sein, werden bestimmt einige gehen.
> 
> das mit den Mauern ist ein guter Punkt jedoch dann wird öl sinnlos, weil dann niemand mehr dort angreift und die Belagerungskanonen machen eig zu wenig dmg um realistisch gesehen so ein  Belagerungsturm zu killen.
> 
> Und naja NUR PVP geht auf lange sicht auch nicht, denn PVP langweilt auch und man möchte kurzzeitig abwechslung deswegen, die Ini's und vllt auch lod



Hm... ich weiß nicht ganz was an 1.3.0b so vergraulend war. Freilich gehören Sachen überarbeitet, aber ich als Schwarzork hab bspw. mit AoE nun viel weniger Probleme (und die Bombergruppen sind ja auch deutlich zurückgegangen).

Was aber die letzten beiden Absätze betrifft, das kann kein so großes Problem sein. Bei DAoC hats nämlich auch funktioniert ;-P

Ich für meinen Teil finde es inzwischen am interessantesten wenn der gefährlichste Gegner in der Welt wirklich die andere Fraktion ist.

Hoffe irgendwie auch auf ein Full-RvR-T5, aber bis dahin werden sicher noch drei, vier 1.Xer-Versionen kommen.


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ein spiel das nur auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann nicht funktionieren, da zuviele pve content wollen.
> 
> dementsprechend denke ich auch, das sie sich an pve setzen sollten.
> 
> ...



Hier meine Gründe:

1)Performance (könnten die ersten 3 Punkte sein) und damit meine ich alles was damit zusammenhängt. Die Grafikperformance, die Netzwerkcodeperformance und auch die Grundspielmechanik (WAR spielt sich wie eine schlechte Tastatur, das richtige "feedback" beim "aktivieren von skills" fehlt imho).
2)Bugs und das Gefühl von "unfertig" an allen Ecken und Enden
3)Das viel zu frühe Release (welches Grund für viele andere Probleme ist)
4)Die arrogante Haltung, das eigene Spiel brauche neben RVR sonst nichts als Beschäftigung. PVE und Berufe müssen zwar nicht im Fokus stehen, aber in WAR sind sie selbst als Nebenbeschäftigung zu schwach umgesetzt.
5)Die Entwicklungsgeschichte:

a)In WAR wurde bei der Entwicklung mehreres komplett über den Haufen geworfen. Das Skillungs und Meisterschaftensystem, welches am Ende komplett mainstream geworden ist mit der WoW-kopierten 3 verschiedene Spezialisierungen Kacke waren nie Teil der ursprünglichen Vision. Es waren über 200 Karrieren geplant mit den vielfältigsten Möglichkeiten sie zu kombinieren etc.
b) WAR wurde sozusagen von Mythic übernommen, vorher hat eine andere Firma daran gebastelt. Außerdem gibt es Gerüchte, dass bereits in der Closed Beta durch filesniffing entdeckt wurde, dass WAR vom Grundkonstrukt her eigentlich DAoC ist auf das man WAR mal eben "transponiert" (dafür habe ich keine Beweise). Insgesamt vermittelt WAR das Gefühl einer gestrigen Technik. Vor allem die Grafikengine ist einfach nur eine Frechheit (Stichwort AA, AF, Performance für die gebotene Optik, usw.)
c) Schlechte Entwicklungsplanung und ein größenwahnsinniger "Chef" (der ja endlich gegangen wurde). Es wurde viel zu viel geplant und man wollte "alles auf einmal". Nun sind die halben Sachen nicht da und mit denen die es ins Spiel geschafft haben, gibt es große Probleme.  Für den Anfang wäre es viel sinnvoller gewesen, wenn man WENIGER Karrieren gehabt hätte, weniger Hauptstädte usw. und das dafür in einer besseren Qualität. (Erinnert mich an die Entwicklung von Vanguard, wo Brad sozusagen per Stichwort entschied: wir wollen player housing, mit 3 verschiedenen Arten von Häusern, die in der nicht instanzierten Welt stehen, die man unterkellern kann usw. So laufen Dinge komplett aus dem Ruder, wenn man zu viel will).
d) Nicht zuletzt, haben auch gewisse PR-Typen komplett gestörte Äußerungen vor dem Release getätigt, bezüglich der Spielerzahlen die man sich erhofft. Man hat große Töne gespuckt, dass man sich vor WoW als Konkurrenz nicht fürchtet und man hat das Release von Age of Conan offen belächelt. Das alles, hat sehr stark am Mythic-Image gekratzt, als das WAR Release fast identisch wie das von AoC ablief: 1 Mio Verkäufe - über 75% davon springen in den ersten 2 Monaten ab.

6) Im Life Spiel stimmte lange Zeit die Risk/Time/Reward Kurve überhaupt nicht. Die Belohnungen fürs RVR waren sehr lange viel zu schwach. In Szenarien bekam (bekommt?) man mehr Ruf / Exp wenn man sich willentlich alleine in eine Gruppe steckte oder gruppenlos spielte, was überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.
7) Die Welt gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. Die Einteilung in diese komischen Tier Gebiete ist ziemlich schrecklich und man hat bei der Entwicklung von meiner Meinung nach viel zu großen und viel zu vielen RVR-Gebieten in den T1-T3 Bereichen eine verantwortungslose Resourcenverschwendung betrieben. Es hätte den Entwicklern klar sein sollen, dass gerade in einem PVP Spiel die Hauptprügeleien erst auf der maximalen Stufe richtig losgehen und außerdem in jedem MMO erstmal viele Spieler anfangen, aber danach nur noch langsam "hereintröpfeln" und durch das ungeschickte Design der Welt fühlen diese sich komplett allein.
8) Das Huhnsystem finde ich schrott, da es für höherstufige welche sich mit einer der wenigen Nebenbeschäftigungen abgeben wollen (dem Wälzer) einfach nur nervig ist. Man hätte einfachere Lösungen finden können um das "ganken von lowbies" zu verhindern oder  es einfach sein lassen können. Es gibt sowieso kein RVR im low-Bereich und im Nicht-RVR Gebiet ist auf Core Servern sowieso kein PVP. Auf Open-RVR Servern hingegen hätte man die Spieler ruhig "ganken" lassen sollen, das gehört zum Open-PVP Konzept mit dazu und sorgt immer für Aktion. Spieler rotten sich gegen einen Ganker zusammen, es ist was los im Chat usw.

Auf die Frage was mit WAR in Zukunft passieren wird:

Ich denke es wird die Spieler die es hat behalten und von nun an wohl langsam aber stetig "kleiner" werden. Das ist aber erstmal nicht negativ und bedeutet nicht, dass WAR morgen oder bald "untergeht". Doch bezweifle ich sehr stark, dass WAR jemals wieder in die Position kommt, dass man einen neuen Server hinzugeben muss.

WAR hatte ein Jahr Zeit um sich nochmal zu profilieren. Diese Zeit hat es meiner Meinung nach (habe auch reaktiviert) nicht ausreichend genutzt. Zu viele Bugs der ersten Stunde sind noch da und für meine Begriffe hat man viel zu viel neues "auf Druck" hinzugefügt, anstatt die bestehenden Inhalte auf Vordermann zu bringen. Nun steht mit Aion ein neues Produkt vor der Tür und mit der Ankündigung des StarWars MMO ein weiteres Spiel, das viele reizt.


----------



## Devil4u (5. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hier meine Gründe:
> 
> 1)Performance (könnten die ersten 3 Punkte sein) und damit meine ich alles was damit zusammenhängt. Die Grafikperformance, die Netzwerkcodeperformance und auch die Grundspielmechanik (WAR spielt sich wie eine schlechte Tastatur, das richtige "feedback" beim "aktivieren von skills" fehlt imho).
> 2)Bugs und das Gefühl von "unfertig" an allen Ecken und Enden
> ...




Ich muss dir absolut Recht geben. Was mich am meisten gestört hat war:


1. Dass so viele versprechungen von Mythic nicht in die Tat umgesetzt wurden

2. Die Engine eine zumutung ist

3. Der Content nachgeschoben wird der zum Start versprochen wurde 

4. Dass die Spielerzahlen pro Server sehr stark begrenzt sind (waren).

5. Das Doofe Hühnchen.


Um nochmals auf die Punkte zusprechen zu kommen:

1. Mythics versprechnungen wie wachsende Charaktere deren Muskelmasse von der Stärke und Haarlänge vom Lvl abhängig sind, Ein absolut neues Spielgefühl mit noch nie dagewesenen Möglichkeiten, spannende Burgeneroberungen, Gilden können ihre eigenen Burgen einnehmen und verteidigen, Gildenkriege und vieles mehr. Doch zum Schluss war es ein MMO wie jedes andere. Eine Welt die so statisch ist dass man nicht einmal zum Roleplaying animiert wird. Absolut Fixierte Storyline welche jeder mit jedem Char und jedem Twink genau gleich wiederholen muss. Inovationen waren nur wenige  zu erkennen. Sogar die Items welche man für den Kauf der CE erhalten hatte waren mehr schlecht als recht.

2. Ein Spiel zu veröffentlichen mit einer Grafikengine die Leistungstechnisch schlecht ist und grafisch wenig hergibt, nachdem AoC gezeigt hat zu was Grafikengines in unserer Zeit fähig sind hätte man auch nochmals überdenken können.

3. Viel Content versprochen und danach nicht einmal die Hälfte umgesetzt. Aber schnell schnell veröffentlicht mit dem Versprechen den Content nachzuschieben. Mir wäre ein Start in einem Jahr lieber wenn dafür der Content Komplett und die Bugs gefixt wären.

4. Die Spielerzahlen auf den Servern waren am Anfang sehr begrenzt. Das führt erst zu langen Wartezeiten und lies danach die Server nach abzug der 75% der Spieler sehr schnell aussterben. Ich bin letztens mit 10 Tagespass wieder eingelogt. Meine Chars wurden getranst und automatisch umbenannt. Die Namensänderung konnte weil zu lange her nicht rückgängig gemacht werden. Die neuen Namen hiessen jetzt Namex z.B. aus Azrael wurde Azraelx. Das Problem dabei ist halt. Die grosse Spielerwelle zog durch die Gebiete. Da die Server als Voll galten gab es nur wenig nachzügler und die Gebiete waren so schnell wieder Leer wie sie vorher Bevölkert wurden.

5. Die Grundidee des Hühnchens war Super. Trotzdem konnte man Leuten, aus der Gilde, nicht bei PQ's helfen auf den Unterbevölkerten Servern.
Man hätte es aber wie in den RvR Gebieten lösen können. Sprich wie der LvL 15 Char zu einem lvl 18 Hochgepusht wird, hätte man auch einfach aus einem LvL 28 Char einen lvl 21 Char machen können dem dann auch nur die Talente bis lvl 21 zur verfügung stehen und die Stufe der Talente angepasst wären.


----------



## brudersicarius (5. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ein spiel das nur auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann nicht funktionieren, da zuviele pve content wollen.
> 
> dementsprechend denke ich auch, das sie sich an pve setzen sollten.



Finde ich auch, sie sollten zwar noch hauptsächlich rvr machen, aber nebenbei pve auch noch ansprechender machen. Ich glaube die meisten machen kein pve, da es einfach zu wenig machen. Das ist bei mir so. PQs sind find ich viel zu sinnlos, da man da solo nur mit viel höhrem level was reißen kann aber da braucht man ja garnichts mehr von den pqs. vielleicht gibt es auch fast zu viele pqs, es wäre glaube ich besser so 3-6 pqs in einem gebiet zu haben als 3 pro kapitel...


----------



## Teal (5. August 2009)

Die "Hühnchen-Problematik" trifft doch so nur bei oRvR-Servern auf. Da stand/steht sogar beim Login drin, dass Spieler auf diesem Servertyp nicht den vollen Umfang des (PvE-!!!)Contents nutzen können. Auf Core-Servern kannst Du seit je her Leuten bei Lowie-PQs helfen... Verstehe darum das Problem nicht. :shrug:


----------



## brudersicarius (5. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ein spiel das nur auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann nicht funktionieren, da zuviele pve content wollen.
> 
> dementsprechend denke ich auch, das sie sich an pve setzen sollten.



Finde ich auch, sie sollten zwar noch hauptsächlich rvr machen, aber nebenbei pve auch noch ansprechender machen. Ich glaube die meisten machen kein pve, da es einfach zu wenig machen. Das ist bei mir so. PQs sind find ich viel zu sinnlos, da man da solo nur mit viel höhrem level was reißen kann aber da braucht man ja garnichts mehr von den pqs. vielleicht gibt es auch fast zu viele pqs, es wäre glaube ich besser so 3-6 pqs in einem gebiet zu haben als 3 pro kapitel...


----------



## brudersicarius (5. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ein spiel das nur auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann nicht funktionieren, da zuviele pve content wollen.
> 
> dementsprechend denke ich auch, das sie sich an pve setzen sollten.



Finde ich auch, sie sollten zwar noch hauptsächlich rvr machen, aber nebenbei pve auch noch ansprechender machen. Ich glaube die meisten machen kein pve, da es einfach zu wenig machen. Das ist bei mir so. PQs sind find ich viel zu sinnlos, da man da solo nur mit viel höhrem level was reißen kann aber da braucht man ja garnichts mehr von den pqs. vielleicht gibt es auch fast zu viele pqs, es wäre glaube ich besser so 3-6 pqs in einem gebiet zu haben als 3 pro kapitel...


----------



## Teal (5. August 2009)

Die "Hühnchen-Problematik" trifft doch so nur bei oRvR-Servern auf. Da stand/steht sogar beim Login drin, dass Spieler auf diesem Servertyp nicht den vollen Umfang des (PvE-!!!)Contents nutzen können. Auf Core-Servern kannst Du seit je her Leuten bei Lowie-PQs helfen... Verstehe darum das Problem nicht.


----------



## brudersicarius (5. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ein spiel das nur auf pvp ausgelegt ist, kann nicht funktionieren, da zuviele pve content wollen.
> 
> dementsprechend denke ich auch, das sie sich an pve setzen sollten.



Finde ich auch, sie sollten zwar noch hauptsächlich rvr machen, aber nebenbei pve auch noch ansprechender machen. Ich glaube die meisten machen kein pve, da es einfach zu wenig machen. Das ist bei mir so. PQs sind find ich viel zu sinnlos, da man da solo nur mit viel höhrem level was reißen kann aber da braucht man ja garnichts mehr von den pqs. vielleicht gibt es auch fast zu viele pqs, es wäre glaube ich besser so 3-6 pqs in einem gebiet zu haben als 3 pro kapitel...


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2009)

Devil4u schrieb:


> 5. Die Grundidee des Hühnchens war Super. Trotzdem konnte man Leuten, aus der Gilde, nicht bei PQ's helfen auf den Unterbevölkerten Servern.




Das Problem dabei war allerdings eher:
Mythic war sich der Sache sicher bewusst. Nur eine laut heulende Genre-Community die auf das WoW-Prinzip PvP/PvE/RP-Server fixiert ist, kann man als Käufer leider nicht ignorieren.
Und nach dem Motto "Gib dem Baby seinen Schnuller." hat man die RvR-Server eingeführt.

Jeder der auch nur ein Weilchen die Beta gespielt hat oder auch nur ein kleines bisschen logisch überlegt hat (Es war bekannt, dass es Level 40 World Bosse in T1 gab und wer möchte seinen Wälzer schon als Hühnchen komplettieren?), der wusste doch, dass WAR einfach nicht auf dieses Serverprinzip ausgelegt war.

Man braucht sich doch nur die fachmännisch auf Ordnung und Zerstörung aufgeteilten Karten ansehen. Alleine da wird schon klar, dass ein RvR-Server keinen Sinn hat und im Konzept so sicher nie geplant war.


----------



## Tannenbernie (5. August 2009)

Nun, es kam nicht ins Rollen, da es nicht auf eine grosse Zielgruppe ausgelegt war. Kleine Zielgruppe bedeutet kleine Community, bedeutet wenig Geld für Development und Bug-Fixes, Ende als Nischenspiel. 

Warum es so konzipiert wurde ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel. Die Warhammer-Wlet ist die bestdokumentierte Fantasy-Welt die es gibt, mit hunderten Regelbüchern voll mit Lore und Karten, ein Paradies für Developer die nichts neu erfinden sondern nur gut umsetzen müssten. Leider machte Mythic aus dieser bestdokumentierten Welt nur sechs Strassen, was für Viele sicher die grösste Entäuschung war, ist ja leider nun auch nicht mehr zu ändern. Und dann RVR......na gut es gibt eine kleine Community, die dieses Gezerge mag, mit Hundert gegen Fünfzig, supersinnvoll, bin ich auf der höher bevölkerten Seite gewinne ich auch als Vollnap immer. Wers mag...ok...aber Massen kann man mit sowas nicht erreichen. Und selbst wenn man sich drauf einlässt ist das Spiel sinnlos für casual gamer. Die Angriffe auf Zitadellen fanden nur zu den unmöglichsten Zeiten einmal die Woche statt, wenn man an dem Tag zu der Uhrzeit nicht on ist kann man den Hauptcontent des Spiels nie sehen. 

Habe etwa 5 Monate gespielt und dabei unzählige Burgen bei dem hirnlosen Kreisrennen erobert, aber in all der Zeit nur einen Zitadellenkampf und keinen Hauptstadtangriff gesehen. Wie kann man nur ein Spiel auf einen gewissen content (hier RVR) auslegen und es dann der Mehrheit der Spieler unmöglich machen, diesen content überhaupt einmal zu sehen? Rätsel über Rätsel. Casual Gamer wie ich konnten in dem Spiel jedenfalls nicht sinnvolles finden, Warhammer-Fans konnten von der Umsetzung dieser fantastischen Welt nur entäuscht sein und wer RVR wie ich nicht so recht mag hatte so ziemlich null Content.

Dabei hat es natürlich auch Gutes gegeben - eine ansprechende Grafik, Public Quests, den Tome und ein fantastisch einfaches PVP-Szenario-System, was den Einstieg ins PVP toll vorbereitet hat. Aber ohne Content und den wenigen RVR-Liebhabern als zu kleine Zielgruppe konnte sich WAR nicht durchsetzen. (Was übrigends auch totaler Murks war, wenn auch sicher nicht für den Fehlschlag verantwortlich, war die müde Charaktererschaffung. Da gab es schon 2003 MMOs mit abwechslungsreicherer Char-Gestaltung, wo nicht alle wie die gleichaussehenden Clone rumliefen. Die Devs hätten hier ruhig mal in Richtung CoH oder CO schauen können).

Aber all dies lässt sich nicht mehr ändern oder patchen. RVR kann man nicht mehr aus dem Spiel nehemen, eine bessere Charactererschaffung kann auch nicht mehr nachgeliefert werden, die Welt (sofern man sechs Strassen eine Welt nennen will) kann nicht mehr geändert werden. Wird wohl Nische bleiben, sicher noch lange existieren bis es irgendwann in FreePlay umgewandelt wird. Für mich persönlich eine Entäuschung, die wenigen RVR Fans die es noch spielen sehen das sicher anders.


----------



## Churchak (5. August 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> und wer RVR wie ich nicht so recht mag hatte so ziemlich null Content.


Spätestens da frag ich mich was du überhaupt in einem spiel suchst was sich selber als DAS RvR Spiel bewirbt?


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei war allerdings eher:
> Mythic war sich der Sache sicher bewusst. Nur eine laut heulende Genre-Community die auf das WoW-Prinzip PvP/PvE/RP-Server fixiert ist, kann man als Käufer leider nicht ignorieren.
> Und nach dem Motto "Gib dem Baby seinen Schnuller." hat man die RvR-Server eingeführt.
> 
> ...



Einerseits hast du natürlich Recht, doch andererseits ist es für mich komplett unverständlich. Leute die von WoW kommen WOLLTEN unbedingt Open-PVP Server. Diese Leute sind ALLE an das Ganken in lowbie gebieten (Stichwort Stranglethorn) gewöhnt und spielen willentlich trotzdem auf solchen Servern. Wieso dann, hat Mythic das Huhn nicht einfach von den Open-RVR Servern entfernt und sie zu richtigen Open-PVP Servern gemacht.

Wer nicht will, dass er jederzeit vom Feind getötet werden kann (ja auch im lowlvl Gebiet), der soll auf Core spielen. Die Entscheidung mit dem Huhn auf Open-RVR Servern ist mir absolut unverständlich.


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du natürlich Recht, doch andererseits ist es für mich komplett unverständlich. Leute die von WoW kommen WOLLTEN unbedingt Open-PVP Server. Diese Leute sind ALLE an das Ganken in lowbie gebieten (Stichwort Stranglethorn) gewöhnt und spielen willentlich trotzdem auf solchen Servern. Wieso dann, hat Mythic das Huhn nicht einfach von den Open-RVR Servern entfernt und sie zu richtigen Open-PVP Servern gemacht.
> 
> Wer nicht will, dass er jederzeit vom Feind getötet werden kann (ja auch im lowlvl Gebiet), der soll auf Core spielen. Die Entscheidung mit dem Huhn auf Open-RVR Servern ist mir absolut unverständlich.



Ich glaube das Problem liegt hier an der Unvereinbarkeit von Mechanik und Spielerwunsch.

Für einen Open-RvR-Server muss man einfach permanent geflagt sein. Sicher kein großes Problem das einzurichten. Flag bedeutet jedoch Huhn. Möglichkeit wäre es natürlich das Huhn rauszunehmen.
Mythic möchte aber kein Geganke haben. Vielleicht aber auch nicht unbedingt der Spieler wegen, sonder weil es dann mglw. Probleme mit der Geplänkelmechanik gibt, wer weiß?
Ich habe nie auf einem RvR-Server gespielt: Haben sich die Level 40 Kills in T3 auf Averland auf den Realmstatus ausgewirkt?

Wenn ja, dann haben wir ja schon den Grund für das Huhn.

Allerdings kam man den ORvR-Spielern auch entgegen...
Die Huhnregelung wurde ja sogar abgeschwächt, wie sich einige hier vielleicht noch erinnern. Anfangs sollte man bspw. immer nur in T4 jedoch nicht in T3 rumlaufen.


----------



## Tannenbernie (5. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Spätestens da frag ich mich was du überhaupt in einem spiel suchst was sich selber als DAS RvR Spiel bewirbt?



Nur weil sich WAR als "Das RVR Spiel" bewirbt muss das ja nicht heissen, das alle anderen Content-Arten so schwach sein müssen. WoW zum Beispiel ist so ziemlich "Das Raid Spiel" und obwohl ich raiden nicht besonders mag habe ich dort lange im SoloPvE, in der Arena, in PvPSzenarien, beim Tradeskillen und in Gruppeninstanzen Freude gehabt. Wenn also WAR sich auf RVR konzentriert ist das eine Sache....dann aber alles andere gegen Null gehen zu lassen war sicher nicht clever... wie die Geschichte ja auch zeigt.

Ich sehs halt auch an Leuten die sonst nicht viel Computer spielen, trotzdem in WoW leicht einen Einstieg und eine Weile Spass fanden. Dieselben Leute hörten WAR nach kurzer Zeit wieder auf - und das ist nunmal eine grosse potentielle Kundengruppe. Mit Hardcore-Gamern lassen sich nicht genug Server füllen, zumal RVR davon auch nur einen Teil anspricht.


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

> Mythic möchte aber kein Geganke haben.



Und genau das widerspricht dem Gedanken von Open-PVP. Open-PVP IST bist zu einem gewissen Grad Ganken. Jederzeit angegriffen zuw erden heißt automatisch, dass Leute dir im ungünstigsten Moment auflauern werden.

Ob das nun 6 gegen 1 ist, oder mit Stufe 40 gegen 1 oder wenn man gerade 10% Leben hat weil man ein mob bekämpft hatte, das ist alles ein und dasselbe: Open-PVP!


----------



## xerkxes (5. August 2009)

Mich stört ein wenig, dass der Charakter in seiner Entwicklung ab einem gewissen Ausrüstungsstand ins stocken gerät obwohl nach oben noch viel Luft wäre.

Über RVR bekommt man nur Einsteigerwaffen (meiner Meinung nach ein großes Manko) und Wappen dropen viel, viel zu selten. Städte werden auf meinem Server meist nur früh morgens unter der Woche angreifbar, somit keine Chance für Leute die ihren Schönheitsschlaf brauchen da mal was abzustauben.

Für PVE ist es nahezu unmöglich (Stamm-)Gruppen zu finden um regelmäßig mit den selben Leuten was zu machen. Das Glück haben wohl nicht viele.

Nennt mich itemgeil aber ich spiel halt nicht fotm, daher muss ich mir über Ausrüstung Vorteile verschaffen.


Was mich aktuell extrem stört ist, dass es extrem leicht ist im Warhammer zu cheaten (5min Zeitaufwand bei einem Selbstversuch) und dass man offenbar die Orderseite zu stark designed hat und daher so gut wie alle Orderklassen besser funktionieren als ihre Destropendants. Dieser Überzeugung bin ich mittlerweile nachdem ich einige Diskussionen in englischen Foren verfolgt habe wo man eben beide Seiten durchleuchtet.


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und genau das widerspricht dem Gedanken von Open-PVP. Open-PVP IST bist zu einem gewissen Grad Ganken. Jederzeit angegriffen zuw erden heißt automatisch, dass Leute dir im ungünstigsten Moment auflauern werden.
> 
> Ob das nun 6 gegen 1 ist, oder mit Stufe 40 gegen 1 oder wenn man gerade 10% Leben hat weil man ein mob bekämpft hatte, das ist alles ein und dasselbe: Open-PVP!



Genau richtig erfasst... und jetzt sind wir ja da wo Konzept gegen Communitywünsche steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. August 2009)

> Genau richtig erfasst... und jetzt sind wir ja da wo Konzept gegen Communitywünsche steht wink.gif



Naja, man muss schon als Entwickler unterscheiden, zwischen dem wonach der Pöbel schreit und dem was den Leuten dann auch Spaß macht wenn es da ist.

Wenn man den Wünschen der Community entspricht, dann kriegt man immer mehr für immer weniger Aufwand, was am Ende das Spiel zerstört. In WoW zb. ist zwar alles hochpoliert, aber richtig freuen kann man sich kaum noch über etwas, da alles was man erreicht oder erarbeitet schnell zu holen ist und genausoschnell auch wieder wertlos. 

Allzuhart darf man an dieser Schraube eben nicht drehen.


----------



## Churchak (6. August 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Wenn also WAR sich auf RVR konzentriert ist das eine Sache....dann aber alles andere gegen Null gehen zu lassen war sicher nicht clever...


wo geht da was gegen null ? nun wolln wir mal die kirche im dorf lassen. 
Das man als einer der am liebsten solo pve/pvp betreibt in WAR ned glücklich wird und da nur sehr begrenzt spass haben kann (komazergen oder abschlachten lassen in BGs stehn zur wahl) mag leider inzwichen für die Masse der MMO spieler bedauerlich und abschreckend sein bzw ned befriedigend genug um länger ans Spiel gebunden zu werden,aber gerade im Grp-Spiel find ich kann man in War seinen meisten Spass finden und ist am flexibelsten unterwegs bzw da zeigt sich für mich erst die Stärken von WAR bzw  die Möglichkeiten die man hat. 
Das Problem was wohl aber viele inzwichen zu haben scheinen,ist  das sie eigendlich wohl nen Solospiel haben wollen + ner Chatfunktion wo man im grossen und ganzen SEIN Ding machen kann ohne gross mit anderen was machen zu MÜSSEN oder halt nur dann wenn die Langeweile mal ganz gross ist oder man eine vom Spiel vorgegeben Hürde hat. 

Was in WAR auch krankt ist leider die menschliche Komponente im RvR weil inzwichen die MMO mentalitet dahin zu gehn scheint das man schnell viel erfolg haben will damit es spass macht aber man möglichst wenig dafür tun will und um gottes willen ja ned gross mitdenken will. 
Was ich damit mein ist folgendes ,etwas klappt super die Burg zB wird eingenommen es gibt Loot alle im KT sind glücklich und es geht weiter.Das es dabei eigendlich nur stupides PvE war scheint keinen gross zu stören,an der nächsten Burg gibt es Gegenwehr man verliert weil man sich ned besonders clever angestellt hat es wird gemosert der KT löst sich auf weil jeder auf einmal essen muss oder auf arbeit muss oder die Gilde ruft. 
Ka wo die Leute geblieben sind die da Früher den Arsch zusammen gekniffen haben und es wenigstens nochmal versucht haben. Man hat inzwichen irgendwie das Gefühl sollang die Masse irgendwie mehr oder weniger Hirntot irgendwo mitleechen kann ist die Welt in ordnung aber wehe es wird mal mitdenken und bissel mehr können ab verlangt dann ist meist das Geweine gross und es tun sich Welten auf.


----------



## Raethor (6. August 2009)

Ich denke das Hauptproblem war die miese Performance und die "massenuntaugliche" Grafik, die viele schon zu Anfang abgeschreckt hat. Dazu haufenweise kleinerer Probleme, die aufeinanderkamen. Schon angefangen dabei, dass sobald man einer Warband gejoint ist, die Leute nicht mehr auf der Karte gesehen hat. Und speziell dieses wurde übrigens erst relativ spät gefixt (1.2 wars afaik)

Zusätzliche Probleme sind die Balance der Fraktionen, worauf sie kaum Einfluss haben können. Hätte man effektiv wohl nur wirklich mit ner 3. Fraktion oder eben wirklichen Anspron die unterlegene Fraktion zu spielen, bessern können.
Dazu kam noch, dass Mythic zu sehr an dem plan "alle sollen an eienr Hauptstadteroberung beteiligt sein" festgehalten hat. Dadurch kams so oft zu Problemen beim Zonenlock und Leader hatten es zunehmend schwerer die Leute zu motivieren.

Viele ist leider nicht so aufgegangen wie sie sich es vorgestellt haben.

Soweit von mir...

mfg


----------



## Thanador (6. August 2009)

Um es mal knapp auf den Punkt zu bringen, warum das spiel nicht sooo Rund läuft: es ist noch nicht fertig.
Habe meinen Account trotzdem nach einiger Zeit wieder reaktiviert weil ich finde, dass das Spiel doch fortschritte macht und man sieht, dass die Leute daran arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Raaandy (6. August 2009)

ich finds einfach so schade.. selbst wenn ich hier nur im forum schreib krieg ich schon wieder lust auf war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber soviele kleine mängel ich wüsste nach spätestens 2 wochen hätte ich scon keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn sie wenigstens mal die ruckler raus bekämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann noch bischen pve content. 

wird wohl ein traum bleiben schade...


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich finds einfach so schade.. selbst wenn ich hier nur im forum schreib krieg ich schon wieder lust auf war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

So fühle ich mich auch ständig in Bezug auf WAR. Besonders, da mir das Universum sehr zusagt und die Gamesworkshop Chars (besonders bein Schwarzork) einfach nur genial gelungen sind. Hab schon zwei mal reaktiviert aber ich schaffs einfach nicht über die Mängel hinwegzusehen. Abo läuft aber kein Sinn einzuloggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

was ihr euch über die oRvR Server streitet^^ Sie wurden gewogen, geprüft und für nicht gut genug befunden (so ähnlich ging doch das Zitat). Zu wenig Spieler, da Ganker (selbst wenns "nur" 19 lvl unterschied sind) eben doch selten sind und sich kaum einer gern ganken lässt.

Mehr PvE Content? Ja, kreativer Content, wie die Wilde Jagd usw sehr gern. Mehr PvE Beschäftigungs-Therapie im Sinne von Ruf farmen, Zeug craften und dem ganzen anderen PvE Quatsch? Nein danke.

Warhammer bietet genug kreative, absurde, morbide und lustige Ansatzpunkte für eine schöne PvE-"Erzählung" (Dungeon, sehr aufwendige PQ, PvE Gebiet). Mehr dann aber auch nicht, man sieht ja schon, das viele Leute LotD schlecht finden, weil dort zu viel PvE ist.

Performance wird sich nur Schritt für Schritt bessern, das wurde aber auch bestätigt, da heißts eben "abwarten und Tee trinken".
Grafik finde ich derzeit eigentlich ok, mir gefällt sie, die Welt sieht sehr "Warhammer-mäßig" aus, imposant und skurril.

Ich wünsche mir, ähnlich wie Wolfner und viele andere in der Community erst mal primär mehr RvR und RvR Varianten. Variabilität und Ablauf der Schlachten muss gesteigert werden. Aber sowas kommt eben nicht von heute auf morgen. 

PS: Ja, die Charakterveränderung vermisse ich auch, aber das sind eben Features, die entstehen in der Entwicklungsphase und fallen dann weg, weil unsinnig, nicht komplett durchführbar o.ä.
Wichtiger wäre mir, die anderen Hauptstädte, bzw neue Städte ins Spiel zu integrieren. Nicht unbedingt als Kampagnenabschnitt, sondern eher als neue RvR Gebiete oder sowas.


----------



## xerkxes (6. August 2009)

An PVE gibts eigentlich gar nicht so wenig in WAR. Wenn ich so die Videos auf youtube durchforste kommt mir das Grab des Geierfürsten sogar ziemlich nett vor. Aber Gruppen findet man halt sehr selten.


----------



## Teal (6. August 2009)

Thanador schrieb:


> Um es mal knapp auf den Punkt zu bringen, warum das spiel nicht sooo Rund läuft: es ist noch nicht fertig.
> Habe meinen Account trotzdem nach einiger Zeit wieder reaktiviert weil ich finde, dass das Spiel doch fortschritte macht und man sieht, dass die Leute daran arbeiten
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. WAR ist nach wie vor eine Frühgeburt. Die Probleme sind hausgemacht. Unpassende Engine, falsche Vorstellungen von "Massenschlachten" (50 vs 50 und in der Realität 300 vs 300). Dazu die Nörglereien der Community (oRvR mit Keeps war zu Beginn nicht geplant, oRvR-Server ebenfalls nicht). Mal wurde ihnen nachgegeben - mal nicht um das Designkonzept nicht komplett umzuwerfen. Das alles war Geldgeber EA wohl am Ende egal. Hauptsache Geld. Darum musste WAR auch *vor* dem neuen WoW-Addon rauskommen - komme was wolle. Schade drum.



xerkxes schrieb:


> An PVE gibts eigentlich gar nicht so wenig in WAR. Wenn ich so die Videos auf youtube durchforste kommt mir das Grab des Geierfürsten sogar ziemlich nett vor. Aber Gruppen findet man halt sehr selten.



Das ist auch meine Einschätzung. Zudem wissen viele Spieler noch nicht mal etwas von den "Einstiegsinstanzen" wie etwa dem Düsterberg.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Einschätzung. Zudem wissen viele Spieler noch nicht mal etwas von den "Einstiegsinstanzen" wie etwa dem Düsterberg.



Ich war zwar schon ewig nicht mehr im Düsterberg, aber als ich damals hochgelevelt habe, hat da einfach vieles nicht gepasst als wir im Düsterberg waren (den man ja verhältnismäßig spät betreten kann, die Anführungszeichen bei Einstiegsinstanz sind berechtigt).

a) Das Pathing der Mobs war der Horror und gerade fürs PVE unannehmbar
b) Respawn war viel zu krank und nach einem Wipe gab es absolut keine Möglichkeit auch nur annähernd dort weiterzumachen wo man gewesen war. Die Devise lautete: Alles komplett von vorne, besonders auch weil an derjenigen Stelle wo man gestorben war sowieso schon wieder Respawn war. Die eigentliche "Instanze" (denn der Düsterberg ist ja nicht wirklich instanziert, da können sich mehrere Gruppen usw. gleichzeitig rumtreiben) war dann ein einzelner Boss und - Überraschung - als man dort einen wipe hatte (ist schwer beim ersten Mal wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat was das Ding macht) musste man komplett von ganz vorne Anfangen, wieder durch den langen Berg kämpfen mit den doofen Public Qs und dem schnellen Respawn etc.
c) Es gab damals NULL, ich wiederhole, NULL Erfahrungspunkte (das wurde sicher gefixt, aber dennoch) für die Mobs dort. Nur Einfluss gewann man...

Hinzu kommt:

-Wenn jemand afk ging, wurde es sauschwer dem Respawn überhaupt noch standzuhalten weil 1 Mann fehlte.
-Wenn jemand weg musste, dann hieß das komplett von vorne anfangen, weil es keine Möglichkeit gab den Ersatz zum aktuellen Punkt an dem man grad war zu bringen.
- Die Sache war nicht gerade kurz und von daher kam es leider immer wieder vor, dass Leute weg mussten etc.

Auch wird auf die Instanzen schlecht bis garnicht hingeführt und der Loot (damals im Düsterberg) war überhaupt nicht attraktiv. Insofern haben wir das dann auch schnell sein lassen, da es eine mühselige Plagerei war die, nachdem man sich 1mal die Mobs und Umgebung angekuckt hatte, einfach komplett sinnnlos erschien.

Und an PVE gibt es wirklich nicht viel in WAR und vor allem bei den Instanzen sind viele verwöhnt aus WoW, HDRO und AoC, die allesamt mehr, schönere, besser gescriptete, abwechslungsreichere und "sinnvollere" Instanzen zu bieten haben als WAR.


----------



## Adalfried (6. August 2009)

War ist wie viele sagen sehr früh auf den Markt gekommen.

Das zweite Prob, was man den spiel an allen Ecken und Kanten anschaut.

Sie hatten nie ein Konzept und es gab viele Fehlentscheidungen.

Die Enginee ist da nur eine davon.
Genau so das Tier Konzept, es ist zum Scheitern verurteilt. Jetzt geht es noch, da T4 Langweilig ist und viele im T1-T3 rum rennen. Aber es gab ne Zeit, da war T1-T3 tot und nichts ging! Das Problem man kann aber die T1-T2 und das T3 eben nicht interessanter machen, in den man das T4 schlechter macht oder Belohnungen erhöht etc. Das geht einfach nicht.
Eine weitere Fehlentscheidung war das man ein altes Klassenkonzept wählt. Damit meine ich das Fantasy Roleplay, also dass richtige Pen and Paper, hat nette Ideen. Vorallem wird man dort einige Berufe und Laufwege und fängtn icht an. Slayer wird man eben und startet nicht als dieser oder Erzmagier der Hochelfen?
Dann wirkt die Welt nicht vollständig und als Einheit. Man springt von Ort zu Ort, ist eingemauert von Künstlichen Wällen und hat festgelegte lauf Routen und wenn man abweicht, kann man sogar fix sterben. Dann gibt es diese Portwege, wo man auf einmal beim Feind raus kommt etc. Also enorm schlecht gemacht und vorallem nicht schön. Damit sieht die Welt winzig ist, ist aber leidlich groß zu erlaufen! 
Kein Berittener Kampf! Kein neues oder eigenes Kampfsystem! Keine richtigen Burgeroberungen mit einreisen und aufbauen etc.
Man kann Burgen mit paar Leuten erobern und nicht mit ganzen Gilden ,dass wirkt oft sehr lächerlich und unpassend. 

WAR hat sich groß als RVR oder PVP der neuen Generation ausgerufen und sich so genannt. Es ist aber nicht mal an WOW Battlegrounds ran gekommen vom GEfühl her. Die Völker sind streckenweise schrecklich umgesetzt. Hochelfen sind die, die am meisten Leiden müssen und am lächerlichsten Umgesetzt sind. Gerade das T1 ist eigentlich eine regelrechte Hintergrund Ignor Zone. Da passt ja garnichts.

Auch ist WAR leider nicht wirklich Abwechslungsreich, durch seine Lock Prinzipien. Man muss A machen und dann B für etwas, sowas ist langweilig. Wozu muss ich das machen? 

Es ist eben zu stark an WOW angelehnt und sie wollten zu viele WOW Kunden haben. Daher auch das Spiel an WOW alter Anpassen, nicht vom "KiddY" stil oder sowas. Nein das eben alle die WOW spielen, ja auch WAR spielen können. Um ein cooles Warhammer zu haben sollte es ab 16 oder gar ab 18 sein. Einfach weil Warhammer keine Welt ist von Freunden, da gibt es nur Feinde.

Man hätte WAR nicht als Themenpark bauen sollen, sondern mehr als Sandbox. Einfach weil die Lore es erlaubt ein Sandboxspiel zu erschaffen. WOW hat MMOs Marktfähig gemacht, nur durch WOW sind MMOs so stark geworden. Das alte Prinzip von WAR, ging zu früh los und zu einer Zeit, wo niemand glaubte das man damit Geld verdient. Jetzt kann man es, nur wenn man Geld verdient muss man was neues Liefern.

Warhammer hat Story, hat eine coole Welt, hat coole Völker, hat viel zu bieten und wurde von Mythic enorm schwach umgesetzt und fast schon winzig. 
Sie wären besser Gefahren es als Sandbox zu entwerfen und das Imperium als STartzone zu wählen. Dort kann man genug machen und dank den Grenzgrafschaften, in dem es keine Gesetze gibt, kann man sogar freies PVP betreiben und große Schlachten um Burgen. In den "Imperiums" Treuen Zonen, hat man eben wenige Chancen PVP zu machen, ohne dem Gesetz in die Hände zu fallen. Was einen nicht davon abhalten sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, man muss nur aufpassen wo und wann ^^. Marinenburg hat Hochelfen, sogar eine ganze Enklave, damit wären die im Spiel, ohne dass man Uluhan erschaffen muss.
Aber mit dem Gebieten von Nuln, Altdorf, MArinenburg und Middenheim, Ostland etc. Wie sie alle heißen, hat man genug zu tun, man kann Wälder bauen, Gebirge, Küsten etc. Man hat alles.

Aber Warhammer hat nur ein Bruchteil der ganzen WElt genommen und dann aber auch so viel. Man wollte Zwerge, Elfen und Imperium. Überall wollte man was zeigen und sagen ... schaut wir haben den Weißen Turm im Spiel etc.
Aber das was sie umgesetzt haben sieht klein aus, langweilig oder gar hässlich. Altdorf ist winzig, der Weiße Turm ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem, was er eigentlich sein soll.

Sie hätten sich mehr Zeit nehmen müssen und hätten auch wirklich ein Spiel bringen müssen, was mehr bietet als nur SC und Open RVRBG. Ein Sandbox wäre super gewesen, vorallem hatte man mit der Lore locker 4-5 Jahre entwickeln können. Denn Warhammer ist nicht unbekannt und EA hat Geld. Viele Firmen die MMOs machen haben nicht das Geld, um wirklich durch zu halten. Gutes Beispiel Funcom oder die, die jetzt an Mortal sitzen. Mortal schaut schön aus, aber die Firma hat kaum Geld. Wenn die net wirklich was gutes machen, stirbt das Spiel schnell. EA hat Geld und Mythic hat einen Namen, mit dem sie sich 4-5 Jahre Entwicklung hätten Leisten können. Aber nein EA und Mythic wollten fix schnell viel Geld machen und dann so nach dem Prinzip der Banane Warhammer machen. 

Warhammer ist zu klein und zu Eingeschränkt und Vorgeschrieben, als dass es je wirklich gut werden könnte. Denn für PVP gehört sich keine Welt die mir Vorschreibt, wo ich zu kämpfen habe und zu stehen habe! 

Dazu hätten sie auch die Level abschaffen können und ohne Level spielen, damit wäre alles viel einfacher gewesen. Kein Huhn, keine T Zonen und die Welt wäre schonmal offener gewesen.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich war zwar schon ewig nicht mehr im Düsterberg, aber als ich damals hochgelevelt habe, hat da einfach vieles nicht gepasst als wir im Düsterberg waren (den man ja verhältnismäßig spät betreten kann, die Anführungszeichen bei Einstiegsinstanz sind berechtigt).
> 
> a) Das Pathing der Mobs war der Horror und gerade fürs PVE unannehmbar
> b) Respawn war viel zu krank und nach einem Wipe gab es absolut keine Möglichkeit auch nur annähernd dort weiterzumachen wo man gewesen war. Die Devise lautete: Alles komplett von vorne, besonders auch weil an derjenigen Stelle wo man gestorben war sowieso schon wieder Respawn war. Die eigentliche "Instanze" (denn der Düsterberg ist ja nicht wirklich instanziert, da können sich mehrere Gruppen usw. gleichzeitig rumtreiben) war dann ein einzelner Boss und - Überraschung - als man dort einen wipe hatte (ist schwer beim ersten Mal wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat was das Ding macht) musste man komplett von ganz vorne Anfangen, wieder durch den langen Berg kämpfen mit den doofen Public Qs und dem schnellen Respawn etc.
> ...



Düsterberg wurde komplett überarbeitet. Die Instanz hat sich wirklich zum besseren gewandelt. Auch Sacellum/Kanalisation hat einige Macken weniger (es gibt nun auch extra Quests in den Hauptstädten, die einen in jede der 3 kleinen Stadtinstanzen führen mit Minimapanzeige. Am Anfang war ich noch recht überrascht das es Sacellum gleich in 3 Ausführungen gibt).
Bastion Stairs sollen auch überarbeitet werden, also nochmal so richtig. Man hat eben gemerkt, dass das Konzept offener Dungeon, instanzierter Boss nicht aufgeht.

Btw wäre das noch etwas, was ich mir wünschen würde, so wie das echte alte DF: ein großes offenes WorldDungeon dessen Zugang man sich übers RvR erkämpft, ist sozusagen eine eigene kleine Zone. (zerstörte Zwergenkaraks, Skaventunnel, usw bieten sich an). Beide Seiten können  (je nachdem, welche Seite die Zone erobert hat) die Zone mit so vielen Spielern betreten wie sie wollen. Dort drin gibt es auch Worldbosse, aber eben KEINE Instanzen. Man kann dann sozusagen auch mit 3 KTs durch dieses Dungeon und epische Schlachten *hust* (Drachen, Dämonen, Squigs) schlagen. Und wenn der Gegner zugang bekommt, dann gibts normales RvR gemosche mit noch einer feindlichen PvE Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. August 2009)

Einen richtigen Worldboss gibts in WAR ja seit LdT angeblich und zwar am Tempel von Ualatp die große Statue die lebendig wird sobald der Chef vom Grab des Geierfürsten liegt. Die Statue befindet sich ja in keiner Instanz. Mein Wissen nehm ich hier aber vom Hörensagen und bisher war diese Statue wohl nur auf einem russischen Realm von Order angreifbar.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

Ja die Statue gibt es, aber es ging mir mehr um das offene Dungeon als um Worldbosse^^


----------



## xerkxes (6. August 2009)

Und mir gings halt ums Thema Worldbosse.

An sich erfüllt LdT annähernd das von dir geforderte. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Leute halt nicht aus der Kampagne raus gehen um in den Ldt RVR zu machen, weil sonst zu viel verloren geht und die PQs einfach nichts abwerfen.


----------



## furious angel (6. August 2009)

Ich habe 10 Tage Warhammer getestet und muss sagen ich hab mein Account nicht erweitert weil: 
1. Die Bewegungsabläufe der zusehenden Figuren sehen (noch) ziemlich abgehackt aus.
2. Alle 10 Minuten ein hässlicher Lagg der das Spiel für 2 oder 3 Sekunden stehn lässt.
3. Manche Attacken einfach komisch sind....
4. Charakteranpassung ziemlich eingeschränkt zusein scheint.
5. Ich auf nicht besonders viele Spieler getroffen bin ausser Sonntag abends war schon okay...
6. Ich mit dem Standard - Interface nicht klar kam und es anpassen musste was ne monster Arbeit war weil da soviel Müll eingeblendet werden kann. (hat man zwar nur 1x aber selbst danach musste ich ständig irgendwas rumfuschen^^)
7. Instanzierte Schlachtfelder beliebter zu sein schein als open PvP (da kann ich auch WoW spielen -.-)
8. Mir zuviele Einschränkungen im Gameplay vorhanden sind (Hühnchen und son Müll, highlvl NPCs in low lvl RvR Area)

Sicher hats auch echt coole seiten aber das hat jedes Spiel irgendwo und ich will mein Geld nicht für WAR ausgeben weil es bessere Spiele gibt die fertiger sind und genauso viel Kosten. Und als Spieler würde ich mir schon über die Zukunft von WAR Gedanken machen, da WoW auch eine große Enttäuschung geworden ist.


----------



## brudersicarius (6. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> Ich habe 10 Tage Warhammer getestet und muss sagen ich hab mein Account nicht erweitert weil:
> 1. Die Bewegungsabläufe der zusehenden Figuren sehen (noch) ziemlich abgehackt aus.
> 2. Alle 10 Minuten ein hässlicher Lagg der das Spiel für 2 oder 3 Sekunden stehn lässt.
> 3. Manche Attacken einfach komisch sind....
> ...



1. kapier ich nicht wirklich was du meinst
2. Also des ist bei mir nicht so, und komm in 10 minuten 2-3 sekunden ist doch nicht so schlimm
3. hää warum sind attacken komisch oO
4. Kapier ich auch nicht was du meinst
5. welchen server spielst denn du, auf drakenwald und erengrad finde ich es gibt genügend. 
6. die 10 minuten sind jetzt auch nicht so schlimm und warum kommt man mit dem standart interface nicht klar?? 
8. hmm warum gibt es wohl hünchen?? fändest du es besser wenn lvl 40er im t2 rumlaufen würden oder?


----------



## Raaandy (6. August 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> 1. kapier ich nicht wirklich was du meinst
> 2. Also des ist bei mir nicht so, und komm in 10 minuten 2-3 sekunden ist doch nicht so schlimm
> 3. hää warum sind attacken komisch oO
> 4. Kapier ich auch nicht was du meinst
> ...



sry wenn ich das so sagen muss aber deine antworten sind echt naja durch die grüne fanboy brille.

ein spiel das 1 jahr draußen ist hat alle 10 min einen lag, und das soll nicht schlimm sein? das ist eine lächerliche arbeit seitens der programierer.

die charakter erstellung is noch geringer wie bei wow glaub ich...


----------



## brudersicarius (6. August 2009)

ja bei mir lagts garnicht, da hilft dann nur grafik runterstellen


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> ja bei mir lagts garnicht, da hilft dann nur grafik runterstellen


Das sind Einbrüche der FPS für 2 Sekunden ohne Erkennbaren Grund, teilweise mitten in der Pampa für 2 sek MEgalag und dann gehts wieder oder soll ein E6600,4gb ram und ne 4850 zu schlecht sein um auf 1440:990 vernünftig spielen zu können? ich denke nicht 

Und sorry aber das aws du schreibst ist echt Mist, das Standard Interface ist echt zu unübersichtlich, wobei ich aber auch das von Teal nehme, was echt 1A ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja wenn man für ein Interface ich weiß nicht wieveil Minuten braucht um es vernünftig einstellen zu können isses Schrott, ich habe mal das BEta Interface gesehen, das war Stylisch und übersichtlicher.

Und mh Charakteranpassung was könnte damit gemeint sein? mh vllt wieviel Köpfe,Gesichter etc. es gibt und das sind zwar ein paar aber nun auch nicht unbedingt überragend viele.

und zu 8 das was du schreibst ist crap, total ohne Sinn, was er damit meint ist, dass man zB als 32er nicht mehr ins T2 kann um dort jemanden zu helfen, weil man teilweise selbst im PVE zum Huhn wird, wenn der lowlevel PVP geflaggt ist.

Und was er mit 1. meisnt ist vielleicht, dass die Figuren nicht ungedingt realistisch in ihren Bewegunsabläufen aussehen oder dieseer Bug, dass man über den boden schwebt, dass  die Füße nicht sicht nicht bewegen z.B. !


----------



## Shagkul (6. August 2009)

Ich bin keiner der Argumente von anderen nicht akzeptieren kann.

Aber einiges was ihr schreibt hört sich nach einer Bekannten von mir an, die sich mit 26 beschwert hat, weil ihr "neuer geschenkter Porsche" nicht rot war sondern silber. Ja die Dame ist nicht einwandfrei.

Nur einige eurer Kritikpunkte, bezüglich WAR sind es auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man wird zum Hühnchen wenn man einem PvP geflagten Lowie hilft... da kündige ich doch glatt meinen Acount (achtung Ironie)..... das zum Beispiel ist so ein _Brüller_... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andere Mängel an WAR sind durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber manchmal wisst ihr schon nicht so recht, was ihr noch für komische Sachen auflisten sollt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furious angel (6. August 2009)

jo brauch ja garnix mehr unseren fanboy zuschreiben wurde sehr gut analysiert... mein kauderwelsch ^^ 
ausser die charakteranpassung meinte ich generell, auch item basiert hab ich da nicht sehr viel abwechslung bekommen in den ersten 10 lvl mag sein das es später besser wird...
generell will ich damit sagen das WAR ein mieses preis/leistungsverhältnis hat


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich bin keiner der Argumente von anderen nicht akzeptieren kann.
> 
> Aber einiges was ihr schreibt hört sich nach einer Bekannten von mir an, die sich mit 26 beschwert hat, weil ihr "neuer geschenkter Porsche" nicht rot war sondern silber. Ja die Dame ist nicht einwandfrei.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du ja Recht, das man zum Hühnchen wird, wenn man lowies hilft, ist kein Grund den Account aufzulösen, aber es ist 1 Punkte der nervt, wenn man 32 ist und ein Freund erst 27 man ihm helfen will aber sofort zum hühnchen wird wenn man ihn anklickt und das summiert sich, ausserdem hat er nicht geschreiben, dass es sein einziger Grund ist !


----------



## Shagkul (6. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> richtig lesen



Kann ich nur zurückgeben........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Shagkul schrieb:


> *Andere Mängel an WAR sind durchaus nachvollziehbar*, aber manchmal wisst ihr schon nicht so recht, was ihr noch für komische Sachen auflisten sollt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zurückgeben........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay dann kennst du dieses problem leider nicht , denn es ist stressig aber scheint dich ja nicht zu Interessieren bzw. anscheinend kennst du es nicht


----------



## Churchak (6. August 2009)

Dann soll er sich fix mal aus und wieder einlogen wenn er unbedigt hilfe braucht und der drops ist gelutscht bzw das problem Huhn und beim nächsten mal weiste es und gut ist. Und was an der UI unübersichtlicher als in andern spielen sein soll ist mir nen rätsel am ende biste auch nur an der möglichkeit das die UI frei einstellbar ist überfordert wobei mit der grundeinstellung kommt man super zurecht zumal sie wie in jedem andern MMO aufgebaut ist.
Wenn du trotz powerhardware lags hast und ab und an die frams ohne grund in den keller gehn dann sollteste mal deiner GraKa mehr zu tun geben weil sie sich wahrscheinlich "langweilt" sprich erzwing halt von ihr das sie mehr machen soll und dann sollte es rundlaufen.
Wenn ich nun böse wär würd ich meinen das schlimmste an WAR ist das es ihnen nicht gelungen ist WAR noch DAU sicherer zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furious angel (6. August 2009)

ich will das spiel an sich nicht schlecht machen, das hat viel potenzial und ist meist voll lustig. aber ebend diese punkte welche ich aufgelistet habe rauben mir den spielspaß. vielleicht liegts an mythic, vielleicht an EA, an der WAR programmierung oder an der konkurrenz. ich weiss es nicht jedenfalls wird einiges falsch gehandhabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bral (6. August 2009)

Einigen der hier genannten Argumenten kann ich zustimmen, anderen nur bedingt und einigen gar nicht /kaum.

Zustimmen kann ich was dieses "Hühnchen" angeht. Da will man jmd helfen und ehe man sich versieht, ist man ein Mittagessen *kopfschüttel* Schon etwas merkwürdig meiner ansich nach. 

 Die lags, tjo eine Sache für sich. Bei einigen läuft es (nach eigener Aussage) absolut Ruckel-und Lagfrei, bei mir definitiv NICHT. Wenn alle 10 min diese Lags auftreten würden, wäre es zwar nicht schön, aber ich könnte zumindestens einigermasen damit Leben. Wären diese Lags, Hardewarebedingt oder durch Hintergrundporgramme verschuldet könnte man was dagegen machen, Graphik anpassen, Programme ausmachen, Vollbild anstelle Fenstermodus und ähnliches. Nur hat das bei mir alles nichts gebracht. Was mich vor allem an diesen Lags stört ist das sie völlig Sinnfrei bzw ohne Grund auftreten und man teilweise bis zu 5 Sek freezed zu sein scheint.. für ein reines PvP-Spiel meiner ansich nach untragbar.
Damit im Zusammenhang sehe ich auch die Discos (mehrfach am Tag) und das komplette "einfrieren" meines Systems. Gut, es kann mal vorkommen das es Fehler in der Datenübertragung gibt, oder das die Server Mist bauen, aber mal Ehrlich, das kann und darf nicht in der Anzahl passieren die in WAR an der Tagesordnung ist.

 Was mich auch stört, ist die (für diese Systemanforderungen) wirklich hässliche Graphik im allgemeinen. Selbst wenn ich auf max auflösung gehe (1680x1050) höchste detailstuffe etc pp, sieht WAR nicht gerade toll aus. 

 Das Standartinterface ist ein Witz aber so auf keinen Fall brauchbar, weder für PvE noch für PvP. Was mich am meisten daran stört sind die Einstellungsmethoden. Es dauert einfach zu lange bis man es so Eingestellt hat, das es für eigene Ansprüche nützlich bzw brauchbar ist. Eine Speicherfunktion habe ich auch nicht gefunden, die es mir ermöglichen würde diese Einstellungen für andere Chars zu übernehmen.

 Animationen. Meiner Ansich nach Geschmackssache. Wenn diese Verbessert würden, wäre es nett aber hätte bei mir nicht unbedingt höchste Priorität.

 Was die Auswahl der Gesichter bzw Körper bei der Charerstellung angeht, einerseits ist das hier ein RPG, d.h. man sollte schon paar mehr Möglichkeiten haben sich von anderen Abzugrenzen also ein anderes Aussehen zu haben wie andere gleichen Types, hat aber auch bei mir keinen hohen Stellenwert was die Fixingliste angeht. Nicht schön, aber man kann damit Leben zur Not.

 WAR sollte doche in PvP-Spiel sein oder täusche ich mich? Wenn ja, WO bitte ist dann das versprochene PvP? Burgen einnehmen/deffen bzw BG`s hat für mich wenig mit dem zu tun, was Versprochen wurde und was ich mir von diesem Spiel, mit PvP-lastigem Inhalt, auch erwarte.

Im Fazit gesehen, nachdem ich einen weiteren Monat mit dem ACC eines Kollegen durch die WAR Landschaften gedüst bin, gebe ich es auf. Der Patch war meines Erachtens ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein aber er hat das Spiel für mich nicht gerettet. In einem anderen Treat nannte ich WAR eine Bezahl Open Beta, diese Aussage muss ich ändern. Open Beta ist es nicht, sondern eine bezahlbare Alpha im frühesten Stadium. 13 Euro um zu testen wie mein System in die Knie geht, abstürzt, sich aufhängt oder Ruckelt sind mir einfach zuviel Geld. Bug Meldungen sollten in den Betas erfolgen und auch dort gepatcht werden und nicht in einer Release Version 1 Jahr nach dem Release. Ja ich weis, das WoW auch noch Bugs aus der Classic Version hat, nur gibt es dort den Unterschied, das schwerwiegende Bugs schnell rausgeptacht werden. Die Vorhandenen stören ansich kaum den Spielfluss.

In diesem Sinne noch alles gut für euch bei WAR. Ich für meinen Teil, warte auf den AION Release, welches ein ähnliches System hat aber um einiges Spielbarer ist!

Grüße


----------



## furious angel (6. August 2009)

es gibt eine speichermethode für das interface hat sogar sehr gut geklappt auch wenn man kurz überlegen muss wie/wo denn nun alles hin muss xD


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

> WAR sollte doche in PvP-Spiel sein oder täusche ich mich? Wenn ja, WO bitte ist dann das versprochene PvP? Burgen einnehmen/deffen bzw BG`s hat für mich wenig mit dem zu tun, was Versprochen wurde und was ich mir von diesem Spiel, mit PvP-lastigem Inhalt, auch erwarte.



Ich finde schon, dass Burgen einnehmen und deffen prinzipiell mit PVP zu tun hat. Wo ich zustimmen würde ist jedoch, dass man unverhältnismäßig viel am herumreiten oder herumwarten ist (zumindest auf Erengrad) wenn man RVR macht.  Letztens bin ich herumgezogen und wir haben zwei verschiedene Zonen gelockt. Das hat insgesamt knappe drei Stunden gedauert. In diesen drei Stunden habe ich vielleicht 15 Minuten lang wirklich gekämpft. Die restliche Zeit ist man von A nach B geritten - hat an irgendwelchen Fahnen auf irgendwelche Timer gewartet usw.

Von den Kämpfen die es dann wirklich gab, war ein einziger interessant und relativ ausgeglichen, aber nach 2 minuten vorbei (wohl ca. 20 gegen 20), da wir gewonnen haben. Die restliche Zeit hat man manchmal zu 10t einen einzelnen Ordler getötet der sich verirrt hatte, oder Ordlers sind inmitten von irgendwelchen Helden NPCs gestanden (welche komplett verbuggt sind  und dauernd versucht haben zu uns zu rennen aber auf halbem Weg "magisch" resettet haben und dann wieder durchgestartet sind mit unbekanntem Ziel) und man hat sich doof angekuckt aber es wurde nicht gekämpft. Ordnung hat die NPCS nicht verlassen und die NPCs zu töten hätte nichts gebracht etc.

Insgesamt haben für mich die Zeitverhältnisse überhaupt nicht zusammengepasst und ich war relativ enttäuscht, dass alles so weitläufig ist und es kaum Kämpfe gibt, da machen mir Szenarios doch deutlich mehr Spaß. Auch wenn die Gilde mit der ich unterwegs war nett ist und man sich im TS unterhalten konnte, so war das einfach nichts für mich, da ich das Gefühl nicht loswurde, drei Stunden herumgeeiert zu sein ohne richtig was gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Einigen der hier genannten Argumenten kann ich zustimmen, anderen nur bedingt und einigen gar nicht /kaum.
> 
> Zustimmen kann ich was dieses "Hühnchen" angeht. Da will man jmd helfen und ehe man sich versieht, ist man ein Mittagessen *kopfschüttel* Schon etwas merkwürdig meiner ansich nach.



Ach, wie passiert denn sowas? ich bin nun schon öfters im T1/2/3 unterwegs gewesen auf 40ig und hatte das Problem noch nie. Es gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten, wie es passiert sein kann: Du flaggst dich fürs RvR oder rennst in die RvR Zone... beides kann man auch ohne großes menschliches Geschick vermeiden. Weiß ja jetzt nicht, wo das Problem ist? Oder hast du dich grad beschwert, dass du nicht ganken darfst? Tja, flasches Spiel.



> Was mich auch stört, ist die (für diese Systemanforderungen) wirklich hässliche Graphik im allgemeinen. Selbst wenn ich auf max auflösung gehe (1680x1050) höchste detailstuffe etc pp, sieht WAR nicht gerade toll aus.


Das ist einerseits subjektiv, denn jeder sieht das anders. Aber es stimmt schon, AA & AF fehlen.



> Das Standartinterface ist ein Witz aber so auf keinen Fall brauchbar, weder für PvE noch für PvP. Was mich am meisten daran stört sind die Einstellungsmethoden. Es dauert einfach zu lange bis man es so Eingestellt hat, das es für eigene Ansprüche nützlich bzw brauchbar ist. Eine Speicherfunktion habe ich auch nicht gefunden, die es mir ermöglichen würde diese Einstellungen für andere Chars zu übernehmen.


Was, wie? Also das Standard Interface ist super nutzbar, ich benutze es nur. Das ist auch hier nur wieder Einstellungssache. Umstellen dauer lange? Hm, als ob das in irgendeinem anderen Spiel anders wäre. Den Imba-Interface Button hab ich noch bei keinem Spiel gefunden. UI Presets (Yak UI, Sanctuary) gibts übrigens massenweise, Interface Speicherung gibts also auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es Schade ist, dass es noch kein "Standard Profil" gibt für alle, sondern man das Wunsch Profil für jeden Char einzeln laden. ABer das wurde schon oft gemeldet, also wird das sicherlich angegangen. 



> Was die Auswahl der Gesichter bzw Körper bei der Charerstellung angeht, einerseits ist das hier ein RPG, d.h. man sollte schon paar mehr Möglichkeiten haben sich von anderen Abzugrenzen also ein anderes Aussehen zu haben wie andere gleichen Types, hat aber auch bei mir keinen hohen Stellenwert was die Fixingliste angeht. Nicht schön, aber man kann damit Leben zur Not.


Ist noch das normale RPG Maß, wobei irgendwann ruhig mehr Auswahl dazukommen können.


> WAR sollte doche in PvP-Spiel sein oder täusche ich mich? Wenn ja, WO bitte ist dann das versprochene PvP? Burgen einnehmen/deffen bzw BG`s hat für mich wenig mit dem zu tun, was Versprochen wurde und was ich mir von diesem Spiel, mit PvP-lastigem Inhalt, auch erwarte.


 Hä? Burgen gegen Spieler deffen bzw einnehmen, Szenarios usw sind kein RvR? Tja, dann hast du scheinbar echt falsche Vorstellungen von WAR, nix anderes wurde versprochen. Derzeit ist nur manchmal das Problem, das sich nicht jeder Spieler dem Kampf Mann gegen Mann stellt.



> Im Fazit gesehen, nachdem ich einen weiteren Monat mit dem ACC eines Kollegen durch die WAR Landschaften gedüst bin, gebe ich es auf. Der Patch war meines Erachtens ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein aber er hat das Spiel für mich nicht gerettet. In einem anderen Treat nannte ich WAR eine Bezahl Open Beta, diese Aussage muss ich ändern. Open Beta ist es nicht, sondern eine bezahlbare Alpha im frühesten Stadium. 13 Euro um zu testen wie mein System in die Knie geht, abstürzt, sich aufhängt oder Ruckelt sind mir einfach zuviel Geld. Bug Meldungen sollten in den Betas erfolgen und auch dort gepatcht werden und nicht in einer Release Version 1 Jahr nach dem Release. Ja ich weis, das WoW auch noch Bugs aus der Classic Version hat, nur gibt es dort den Unterschied, das schwerwiegende Bugs schnell rausgeptacht werden. Die Vorhandenen stören ansich kaum den Spielfluss.
> 
> In diesem Sinne noch alles gut für euch bei WAR. Ich für meinen Teil, warte auf den AION Release, welches ein ähnliches System hat aber um einiges Spielbarer ist!
> 
> Grüße



Ah, ein Aion gehypter! Daher die harten Worte. Naja, wenn du meinst. Dein Messias wird auch schnell öde werden, wenn du merkst, dass man ab gegen Ende nur noch Gruppenquests hast, viel Grindcontent und das PvP auch nicht unbedingt deinen Erwartungen entsprechen wird (da ja schon alles anderevon WAR für dich kein PvP war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

> Ach, wie passiert denn sowas? ich bin nun schon öfters im T1/2/3 unterwegs gewesen auf 40ig und hatte das Problem noch nie. Es gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten, wie es passiert sein kann: Du flaggst dich fürs RvR oder rennst in die RvR Zone



Falsch, es reicht wenn du jemanden anklickst der PVP geflagt ist und als Heiler zB muss man das tun, schon wird man zum hühnchen, deswegen so stressig

Und pymonte hast du Aion schon in der Beta gespielt um dir solch ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen?  Ich habe es nicht getan (im highlevel bereich)und war von den ersten Eindrücken in der Beta sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## brudersicarius (6. August 2009)

Animationen schlecht??? oO Ich finde die Animationen in war voll abwechslungsreich und schön gestalten. wenn man sich da wow anschaut *würg*. ich finde die animationen in wow einfach so langweilig und eintönig, da sind die in war 1000 mal besser.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Falsch, es reicht wenn du jemanden anklickst der PVP geflagt ist und als Heiler zB muss man das tun, schon wird man zum hühnchen, deswegen so stressig
> 
> Und pymonte hast du Aion schon in der Beta gespielt um dir solch ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen?  Ich habe es nicht getan (im highlevel bereich)und war von den ersten Eindrücken in der Beta sehr positiv überrascht



Anklicken reicht nicht, außer du greifst an. Recht und Linksklick will gelernt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit dem Heilen ist tatsächlich blöd, aber ok, wenn man PvE hilft sollte dein Partner sich nicht RvR flaggen, ansonsten muss er eben zusehen.

Aion hab ich EU Beta gezockt. Mir persönlich gefällt das Spiel vom Stil überhaupt nicht. Ansonsten ist es ganz ok. Aber es ist definitiv mehr auf Grind und Gruppenspiel (also Gruppenquests) ausgelegt, als von vielen derzeit angenommen wird, bzw von manchem hyper behauptet wird. Es gibt größere Questlücken (ok, die können sich noch füllen, das liegt jetzt in der Hand der Macher) und auch doch viel Grind. Auch denke ich nicht, das es für die US/EU Version neue Charaltermodelle kommen. Es gibt genug denen es so gefällt, daher lohnt sich das nicht (es würde auch gar nicht passen). Mir persönlich gefällt der Stil eben überhaupt nicht. Das Spiel wird seine Community finden, es könnte sogar größer werden als WAR (das derzeit ja das 2. größte Pay2Play MMO ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), da es tatsächlich mehr Spieleraspekte anspricht. Dadruch läuft es aber auch Gefahr die Wege wie WoW zu gehen. Manche Sachen sind richtig cool an dem Spiel und ich bin mir sicher, die anderen Entwickler werden fleißig Covern (so wie es Aion auch bei 75% der Features gemacht hat^^), aber manche Sachen sind zu abstrakt oder unreal fürs finale Spiel. Aber das wird sich ja alles noch zeigen.


----------



## Churchak (6. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Falsch, es reicht wenn du jemanden anklickst der PVP geflagt ist und als Heiler zB muss man das tun, schon wird man zum hühnchen, deswegen so stressig


So ein quark du wirst erst zum Huhn wenn du ihn buffst/heilst/rezzt und ob er pvp geflagt ist sieht man super im charbildschirm des angeklicketen (das warhammersymbol) oder noch besser da es ja nen freund ist sag der es dir wenn du farbenblind bist und das symbl deswegen ned sehn kannst. 
Man wenn ich hier schon wieder lese was fürn gemixtes Halbwissen unter die Leute gejubelt wird dann kommts einen schon wieder hoch.


----------



## Shintuargar (6. August 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Animationen schlecht??? oO Ich finde die Animationen in war voll abwechslungsreich und schön gestalten. wenn man sich da wow anschaut *würg*. ich finde die animationen in wow einfach so langweilig und eintönig, da sind die in war 1000 mal besser.



Ok, und nun vergleichen wir ausnahmsweise nicht mit WoW, sondern mit AION. Auch wenn ich einige Vorbehalte gegen AION hege, gegen diese Animationen sehen die Animationen von Mythic eher aus wie von einem Hinterhof Kasperltheater. Wobei das, wie alles eigentlich, Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## OldboyX (6. August 2009)

> Ah, ein Aion gehypter! Daher die harten Worte. Naja, wenn du meinst. Dein Messias wird auch schnell öde werden, wenn du merkst, dass man ab gegen Ende nur noch Gruppenquests hast, viel Grindcontent und das PvP auch nicht unbedingt deinen Erwartungen entsprechen wird (da ja schon alles anderevon WAR für dich kein PvP war tongue.gif ).



Harte Worte gegen Aion, von daher ebenso harte Worte zurück:

Aion hat den riesigen Vorteil, dass es bei dem Großteil der Leute, die die Beta wirklich spielen einfach "funktioniert", was von WAR ja nichtmal mehr 25% von denen die es angefangen behaupten können (und selbst von denen die noch immer spielen, geben die meisten zu, dass die Performance einfach Schrott ist).

Insofern sag ich einfach ja, das PVP ist für viele Leute in Aion ist eine ganze Ecke besser:
-es ruckelt nicht
-es lagt nicht
-skills funktionieren wie sie beschrieben werden (genauso wie die stigmas usw.)
-Aion hat ein direktes kampfsystem (it happens when you press the button)
-Aion ist (natürlich auch weil es "nur" 8 klassen gibt) eine ganze Ecke besser "gebalanced" als das bei WAR der Fall ist

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie erfolgreich Aion sein wird. Aber die beiden Spiele von ihrer Ausgereiftheit kann man nicht einmal ansatzweise vergleichen. WAR hat Probleme rundum (die meisten davon gestehst sogar du ein) von denen man selbst in Version 1.0 bei Aion nichts merkt und Aion wird mit Version 1.5 live gehen in Europa.

PS: Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel geflamed bevor es released wurde, das ist einfach nicht klug. Du kannst gerne sachlich darauf hinweisen, was dir in der aktuellen Beta nicht gefällt, oder was konkret du glaubst wird Spieler abschrecken, das nicht einzig und allein auf optische Geschmacksfragen geht. Jeder weiß, dass Leute die "bunt" nicht ausstehen können und die Mangagrafik oder das Asiatische Fantasy a la Final Fantasy hassen, wohl keine großen Aion Fans sind. 

Doch bring sachlich Argumente wieso Aion "nur ein weiterer hype" ist.

Weil PVP Rang farmen ein Gegrinde ist? (Als wäre es das in AoC und WAR nicht genauso, jedes MMO ist im Endgame repetitiv, welche eine Überraschung, wer damit ein Problem hat ist im falschen Genre)
Weil PVE um Längen besser ist und es viel mehr davon gibt als in WAR?
Weil Craften vielfältiger ist als in WAR und es viel mehr davon gibt?
Weil die Grafik besser ist, die Engine auch AA und AF unterstützt, gut aussieht UND auf älteren Rechnern besser läuft?
Weil das Spiel schon 1 Jahr in Korea auf dem Buckel hat und die Closed Beta weniger Fehler, Abstürze, Lags und Bugs hat als es WAR im aktuellen Zustand hat?

Ich denke Aion wird eine ganze Menge Leute begeistern, da es nach AoC und WAR endlich mal wieder ein MMO ist, das mehr oder weniger "fertig" auf den Markt kommt. Die meisten Spieler wollen gar kein MMO, das das Rad komplett neu erfindet (was ja auch gar nicht möglich ist, dann wäre es ja gar kein MMO mehr sondern irgend eine neue Bezeichnung müsste her). Die Leute sind schon zufrieden, wenn sie nicht mit einer unfertigen Alpha Version überrumpelt werden.

Es gab schon genug Punkte hier auf den Listen der Leute, die aus der Sicht von vielen erklären, wieso WAR nicht den Erfolg hat und es ihnen persönlich eben nicht zugesagt hat:
Dem einen fehlt PVE, dem anderen fehlen Berufe, dem dritten ist die Performance zu schlecht, etc. Du weißt, Pymonte, ich hab nichts gegen dich (im Gegenteil). Aber besonders seriös ist es in diesem Thread auch nicht, wenn du dich hinstellst, all diese Punkte herunterspielst und (wieder einmal) allen klar machst, dass DIR PERSÖNLICH, das alles egal ist, du keine Berufe willst, bei dir die Performance weitgehend in Ordnung ist, es genug PVE gibt usw. usw. Gerade in diesem Trhead geht es darum, wieso die 75% eben aufgehört haben, und nicht darum, wieso die restlichen 25% noch spielen.
Alle diese Probleme, warum Leute nicht spielen sind real, Leute haben (in Massen) wegen all den Dingen, die dir egal sind, aufgehört. Insofern, gebe ich dir gerne Recht, dass es genug Leute gibt, denen WAR in seinem jetzigen Zustand gefällt, für den weit größeren Teil aber zitiere ich ein Zitat von dir:


			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> [War] wurde[n] gewogen, geprüft und für nicht gut genug befunden (so ähnlich ging doch das Zitat)



und das immerhin von 700.000 Menschen. Nun kannst du gerne sagen, dass dir persönlich das egal ist. Mythic und EA ist es mit Sicherheit nicht egal, sondern sie versuchen (bisher leider mit wenig Erfolg), wie jeder andere Entwickler auch, mehr Spieler zu gewinnen, setzen aber leider immer wieder an den falschen Stellen an, da nach wie vor diese Punkte die hier beschrieben werden einfach für viele Leute zutreffend sind.

Wenn Aion um kommendes Weihnachten ähnliche Abozahlen hat wie es WAR jetzt hat, dann kannst du gerne von einem "weiteren hype" sprechen. Dich über die Endgame-Grindmechanik lustig machen oder sonstwie behaupten, das Konzept von Aion würde nicht aufgehen. Ich werde auch gerne dann "Asche auf mein Haupt" zum Besten geben, wenngleich ich es nichtmal nötig haben werde, da ich weder propagiere, dass Aion 5 Mio Spieler haben wird, noch dass es WoW "killt" oder sonst ein MMO ablöst.

Ich behaupte lediglich, dass die Beta ein sehr positives Feedback bekommt (in den Betaboards immerhin fast 80% geben dem Spielerlebnis 4 von 5 Punkten), man kaum Threads findet, dass das Spiel ständig abstürzen würde, oder nicht funktionieren würde usw. und ich dies durchaus als positiv werte, was die Chancen von Aion betrifft, sich am Markt zu etablieren. 

Nichts ist perfekt und dieses Gameguard ist mit Sicherheit ein Griff ins Klo, da es den Rechner komplett einfriert, wenn es zb. nicht die Freigabe der Firewall hat. Daran sollte NCSoft noch arbeiten, vor allem da man vom Großteil der Kunden nicht erwarten darf, dass er weiß wie man seine Software-Firewall konfiguriert (von der Hardware-Firewall gar nicht zu sprechen, die in allen möglichen Routern verbaut sind). Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist es ja wirklich möglich, damit das "botten" zumindest teilweise in den Griff zu kriegen. Abschreckend für Neukunden ist es allemal, wenn die Installation nicht "reibungslos" verläuft.



> So ein quark du wirst erst zum Huhn wenn du ihn buffst/heilst/rezzt und ob er pvp geflagt ist sieht man super im charbildschirm des angeklicketen (das warhammersymbol) oder noch besser da es ja nen freund ist sag der es dir wenn du farbenblind bist und das symbl deswegen ned sehn kannst.
> Man wenn ich hier schon wieder lese was fürn gemixtes Halbwissen unter die Leute gejubelt wird dann kommts einen schon wieder hoch.



Auf Core Servern wird man erst bei "Engaging" zum Huhn. Auf Open-RVR Servern (nur weil der deutsche nun bald offline geht, heißt das nicht, dass es überhaupt keine mehr gibt) wird man zum Huhn sobald man dort hingeht.

@ Pymonte

In der Aion EU Beta, wie weit hast du da gelevelt? Bis Stufe 20 gibt es kein einziges Questloch und ich habe bisher alle Quests alleine geschafft. Es ist zwar eine ganze Ecke schwerer, als in den anderen gängigen MMOs, aber es geht definitiv. Wohl das erste MMO seit WoW, in dem nicht jede Klasse sich einfach vor Mobs hinstellt, 3 Mal den dicksten Angriff drückt und das Mob tot umfällt,
Ein Ranger wird mal kiten müssen,
Ein Zauberer wird seine anwurzeln und knockback skills nutzen müssen
Ein Templar muss seine reaktiven Skills einsetzen usw.

Vielleicht hast du es ja anders erlebt, aber ich habe sowohl einen Templer, wie auch einen Ranger gespielt (mit dem Ranger ist es deutlich schwerer) und was du sagst trifft bis Stufe 20 überhaupt nicht zu, sorry.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

sry, Oldboy: du betreibst Zitatreißerei.

"[War] wurde[n] gewogen, geprüft und für nicht gut genug befunden (so ähnlich ging doch das Zitat)" ist schlichtweg nicht meine Aussage. Ich bitte dich dieses Zitat zu entfernen. Es ging um open RvR Server. 

Genauso könnt ich das bei dir machen: "[Aion] ist [nicht] perfekt[...]" Sowas macht man nicht. Das ist disukussionsUNwürdig. Sry, aber sowas geht beim Disputieren sowas von unter die Gürtellinie und ich lege viel Wert auf sowas. Mal abgesehen, das du wieder Käufer mit Subscribern verwechselt. Aber das kann man ja 1000 mal erklären, wer es nicht begreifen will, der begreift es eben nicht.

Verkaufszahlen != Subscriber. Aion kann sich 10000000000 mal verkaufen, wenn es danach nur 100k Subscriber hat, dann ist das Spiel von 0 auf 100k Subscriber vom Start gegangen. Nicht von X-millionen Subscribern auf 100k. Das sind einfach mal Unterschiede. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ein Abo abschließen MUSS um diese Spiele zu spielen. Es ist eine option die jeder persönlich entscheidet usw. Aber ich will nicht wieder Marktstatsistik hier ausbreiten. Bringt ja eh nix. Bald ist das Quartal wieder rum, dann können wir wenigstens bei WAR sehen, ob es die 300k Subscriber behält oder ob die Zahl steigt/sinkt.

"Harte Worte gegen Aion[?]"

Wo stehen die denn? Da steht meine bisherige Erfahrung une Einschätzung, keine Ahnung warum du dich da persönlich angegriffen fühlst.

Den Rest lass ich einfach mal undokumentiert, keine Lust, keine Zeit und auch zu faul mich jetzt über ein nicht releasetes Spiel zu unterhalten. Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen an dieser Stelle mal einen gang zurückzuschalten du verfällst in ein Kreuzzugsschema, weil WAR DEINE Wünsche nicht umsetzen wird. Das merkt man mehr als deutlich, weil du immer wieder drauf rumreitest.

Zum Abschluss:


> PS: Ich habe noch nie ein Spiel geflamed bevor es released wurde, das ist einfach nicht klug.



PPS: Es gibt keine oRvR Server mehr. Das Prinzip war unsinnig und ist nach normaler Selektion untergegangen. Jetzt auf Leichen tanzen und ein "aber es war dennoch plöht" hinterherzuschreien ist mehr als kindisch.


----------



## brudersicarius (6. August 2009)

man kann die animationen auch mit guild wars vergleichen. wenn ich mir beie anschau finde ich die in war trotzdem besser


----------



## Rorret (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ................3 Mal den dicksten Angriff drückt und das Mob tot umfällt,




DAS mob? soso.......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     ( http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Mob )



oldboy dein ganzer post besteht aus einem einzigen lobesgesang auf aion!
ICH prophezeie dir, das aion in deutschland nach nem kleinen anfangshype ne absolute randerscheinung sein wird und sein dasein mit unter 100.000 subscribern fristet....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=110

hier mal eine etwas ältere Kritik zu Aion als es noch in der CB war. Ein paar der Punkte haben sich gebessert, aber die Knackpunkte, die der Autor anspricht, sind immer noch vorhanden.

EDIT:



> ICH prophezeie dir, das aion in deutschland nach nem kleinen anfangshype ne absolute randerscheinung sein wird und sein dasein mit unter 100.000 subscribern fristet.......



Glaube ich nicht. Es kann in EU/US mehr erreichen als WAR, da, wie schon gesagt, es auch mehr Spielertypen ansrpicht. Das heißt dennoch noch lange nicht, das dies das Vorbild jedes MMOs sein muss. Gerade die Spezialisierung auf eine Thematik macht mir WAR derzeit sehr schmackhaft, denn viel Zeit (und auch Lust) auf was anderes habe ich nicht. Dafür gibts zur Not auch andere PC Spiele, die dann meist doch noch viel mehr Abwechslung bieten. (Gerade Overlord 2 durchgezockt, das war mal wieder richtig schön. Es ist schon richtig ärgerlich, wieviele gute Titel ich z.B. in meiner WoW Zeit verpasst habe.)

EDIT 2:

Noch was zu den Animationen, eigentlich sehen die wirklich schön aus in WAR (also ka was die meisten da haben, ich hab jetzt fast alle Karrieren mal angespielt, aber unschön sahen eigentlich keine Animationen aus), man merkt nur das es eben eine Range für die Animationsdetails gibt. Die kann man zwar in den Grafikeinstellungen (über Animationsdetails) hochsetzen, aber irgendwo am Rand sieht man dann eben doch, dass die Animationen gekürzt wurden, um auf Entfernung zu entlasten. Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass das kaum auffällt, wenn man im RvR/PvE unterwegs ist. Außer man sucht gezielt den Horizont ab oder hat die Grafik runtergestellt (was wiederum die Beschwerde selbst unsinnig macht))


----------



## Churchak (6. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auf Core Servern wird man erst bei "Engaging" zum Huhn. Auf Open-RVR Servern (nur weil der deutsche nun bald offline geht, heißt das nicht, dass es überhaupt keine mehr gibt) wird man zum Huhn sobald man dort hingeht.


Nur ging es in seiner Aussage ned darum das man zum Huhn wird wenn man ne gewisse Zone betritt sondern es ging darum das er behauptete das man zum Huhn wird sobald man nur nen geflagten Mitspieler ins Target genommen hat.
Bist du im 4p als dragnet oder so unterwegs? Würd einiges erklären.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> So ein quark du wirst erst zum Huhn wenn du ihn buffst/heilst/rezzt und ob er pvp geflagt ist sieht man super im charbildschirm des angeklicketen (das warhammersymbol) oder noch besser da es ja nen freund ist sag der es dir wenn du farbenblind bist und das symbl deswegen ned sehn kannst.
> Man wenn ich hier schon wieder lese was fürn gemixtes Halbwissen unter die Leute gejubelt wird dann kommts einen schon wieder hoch.





Ich kannte es eben blos weil ich als Heiler dieses Schicksal hatte, okay dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei pymonte für mein gefährliches halbwissen trotz 6 Monate Warhammer Online man lernt eben leider doch nie aus !(ernst gemeint)

Und naja Aion kenne ich eben nur aus Videos und ca 4h Stunden ingame in dem Letzten Betawochende und bis dahin gefiel es mir auch, wobei man sagen muss, das von  lvl 19 bis 21 angeblich gegrinde teilweise sein soll, eben immer diese Knacklevel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so zum dem 100k Subs, da kann ich nur Pymonte bejahen, denn es zielt auf PVP leute, auf PVE Leute und leute die Crafting mögen, da das anscheinend sehr interessant gemacht ist und eben deswegen wirds für War in Europa vielleicht ne sehr ernst zunehmende Konkurrenz werden.

Und Pymonte(Sorry muss dich wieder direkt ansprechen^^) aber ich glaub Eve Online hat ja angeblich nach ihrer eigenen Werbung auch 300k Subs also nehmen die sich nicht viel und die Sub Zahl von War dürfte eher etwas nach unten gegangen sein


----------



## Shagkul (6. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Und pymonte hast du Aion schon in der Beta gespielt um dir solch ein Urteil erlauben zu dürfen?  Ich habe es nicht getan (im highlevel bereich)und war von den ersten Eindrücken in der Beta sehr positiv überrascht





Bral schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne noch alles gut für euch bei WAR. Ich für meinen Teil, warte auf den AION Release, welches ein ähnliches System hat aber um einiges Spielbarer ist!



Hebt es nur wieder recht in den Himmel und dann seid ihr später wieder entäuscht und das mein ich nun nicht mal böse.
Aber ein Spiel mal anzutesten und es dann im Endgame auf lange Sicht zu spielen, sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Hebt es nur wieder recht in den Himmel und dann seid ihr später wieder entäuscht und das mein ich nun nicht mal böse.
> Aber ein Spiel mal anzutesten und es dann im Endgame auf lange Sicht zu spielen, sind zwei paar Schuhe.


Ich weiß ja nicht ob du etwas gegen mich hast, aber wie du meinem post entnehmen kannst, sind meine ersten Eindrücke positiver als gedaht, jedoch um sich ein wahres Urteil erlauben zu dürfen, muss man mindestens bis level 30 kommen wegen Abyss? ich weiß habs nicht geschreiben war aber eig so gemeint und anhand meiner Wortwahl auch zu erkennen.


----------



## Adalfried (6. August 2009)

Warhammer hat eben zu viel Versprochen, nichts eingehalten und nichts in 1 Jahr richtig gemacht.

sie haben zwar einiges Verbessert, aber an vielen Punkten einfach nicht wirklich das richtige gemacht.

Der große Blizzard kann sich Zeit lassen, er kann alles in großes Patches packen, meine ihn stört das nicht.
Aber Mythic kann sich das nicht Leisten, dass man Wochen auf Patches wartet und sie einen Wochen lang versprechen ... "Wir schauen uns dat an etc." ... super und dann liest man die Antwort zum Thema umfragen.  Sie schauen sich die Dinger an, aber interessieren tut es sie nicht wirklich. Also geht Mythic die Community regelrecht vorbei, weil wir ja eh nicht Wissen was wir wollen, so nach dem Motto.

Epische Schlachten gibt es schon ewig nicht, meine nur mit Leuten rumlaufen ist doch net das Wahre. Ich will doch keine burgen mit 5 oder 20 Mann einnehmen. Das ist doch net episch. Richtig fein Belagerung, Planung und Vorbereitung, von beiden Seiten. So das es Spaß macht.

Aber WAR ist schnell gemacht wurden und hat fast kein Konzept, ist im PVE nichts und im RVR reicht es kaum einem anderen Spiel das Wasser und diese sind Uralt. Guild Wars sieht teilweise schöner aus, als Warhammer Online und Guild Wars ist alt. Blizzard hat wenigsten schlau von anderen abgeschaut, warum macht Mythic das nicht? 
Das Gruppensystem ist Steinalt und unbequem.
Die Masterys gehen nicht auf.
Es gibt sich tausende Buffs, Debuffs und Unüberischtliche Dinge, die sie mit Immunitäten und Nerfs lösen, anstatt dort einfach redsign zu machen.

Aber Warhammer hat keine große Chance, weil es nichts hat mit dem es Leute groß locken kann, außer der Lore und die ist in Warhammer schlecht umgesetzt. Sie haben kein einzigartes PVP Gefühl, kein wirklich tolle Welt, keine richtige coole Mechanik, PVE ist eh langweilig, RVR ist zu eingeschränkt und als Gilde kann man sich ne Wertlose Burg KAufen und Bezahlen und die net mal umbauen und groß erweitern.
Warhammer ist eben nichts weiter als DAoC und WOW, nur ohne die guten Dinge.


----------



## Shagkul (6. August 2009)

Ich sehe in meinem Geschriebenen nirgends einen Angriff gegen Dich. Ich bin eher dabei eigentlich nett.......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem hast hauptsächlich Du Spitzen in Deinen Posts und ich heule deshalb auch nicht rum, obwohls ohne gehen sollte.
Um hier mal zu zeigen was ich meine……



Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja Recht, das man zum Hühnchen wird, wenn man lowies hilft, ist kein Grund den Account aufzulösen, aber es ist 1 Punkte der nervt, wenn man 32 ist und ein Freund erst 27 man ihm helfen will aber sofort zum hühnchen wird wenn man ihn anklickt und das summiert sich, ausserdem hat er nicht geschreiben, dass es sein einziger Grund ist ! richtig lesen





Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Okay dann kennst du dieses problem leider nicht ach ist das schade , denn es ist stressig aber scheint dich ja nicht zu Interessieren bzw. anscheinend kennst du es nicht





Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob du etwas gegen mich hast, aber wie du meinem post entnehmen kannst, sind meine ersten Eindrücke positiver als gedaht, jedoch um sich ein wahres Urteil erlauben zu dürfen, muss man mindestens bis level 30 kommen wegen Abyss, soweit verstanden? ich weiß habs nicht geschreiben war aber eig so gemeint und anhand meiner Wortwahl auch zu erkennen.



Also komm mal runter….  was immer Du auch glaubst Dir rausnehmen zu müssen…….


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich sehe in meinem Geschriebenen nirgends einen Angriff gegen Dich. Ich bin eher dabei eigentlich nett.......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Okay ich gebe zu, die ersten Posts waren nun nicht grad unbedingt von der netten Sorte, wenn du willst entschuldige ich mich auch, wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, ich habe aber eben nun einen herausfordernden Schreibstil, denn so wirds nie langweilig und diskutieren macht im Grunde Spaß.Und ich wollte dich damit auch nicht angreifen, es kam mir so vor vielleicht einfach nur Einbildung ist ja bekanntlich auch ne Bildung


----------



## epiphone2 (6. August 2009)

Ohne Worte, wer wirklich noch glaubt WAR hätte eine Zukunft tut mir Leid.

Im Moment herrscht noch das Optimum für WAR, sprich wenig Konkurrenz auf dem Sektor und die Leute meckern noch über das Spiel. Schlechte Meldungen sind auch Werbung... schlimm wirds wenn keiner mehr drüber redet... an dieser Schwelle befinden wir uns grade.

Es ist SEHR schade was aus der schönen Games Workshop Lizenz gemacht wurde aber machen wir uns nix vor WAR wird langsam und heimlich in der Dunkelheit des Warp verschwinden, da kann keiner was dran ändern. Die Sachen die die Leute stören / gestört haben sind verbockt und einmal vergraulte Kunden zurückzugewinnen ist mehr als nur schwer. Jeder der WAR nichtmehr spielt hat seine Gründe dafür und es bringt nichts diese aufzuzählen... erzeugt nur Flamewars und Fanboy nicht Fanboy diskussion.

Die Leute die Spaß an WAR haben, lasst sie es auch haben und ich hoffe für sie dass sie noch lange Spaß haben werden.Alle andren haben Spaß bei dem MMO ihrer Wahl.

Zum Thema Aion hab selbst die beta in china gespielt uns spiel jetzt die closet beta. Und kann nur sagen:

-Es ist KEIN Grind. Ich breche oft Quests ab weil se von der stufe zu niedrig sind und ich se vom Nutzen nicht mehr mache (noch nicht einmal gegrindet) atm lvl 28 Templer. Mit Patch 1.5 kommen noch mal 1500 Quests dabei und 12 Inis (das nenn ich ma kostenlose Contenterweiterung).

-Es ist fertig ja fertig man kann es spielen ohne sich über tausend Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen.

-Sagt der WAR Spieler: Boar gestern RVR war lustig aber wieder andauernd Lags und ruckler gehabt. /  Sagt der Aion Spieler: Ja war auch gestern im RVR und war auch lustig aber wer oder was ist ein Lag ??? Kann man das Essen ?. - Mal Spaß bei Seite ich hab den gleichen Pc wie bei WAR und hatte bei WAR tierische Probleme, jetzt bei AION NULL probleme weis garnichtmehr wie das ist im Lag zu spielen, nebenbei bei wesentlich besserer Grafikqualität. Aber klar lag alles an meinem PC niemal an WAR... ja ne is klar

-Zur individualisierung: man hat bei Aion viel mehr Möglichkeiten sich zu individualisieren als bei WAR man kann die Stats von allen Kleidungstücken auf andere übertragen, zb als Tank (optisch) in stoff rumlaufen wenn einem das Spaß macht und hat die Stats von der Plattenrüssi drauf. Also alles andere als eintönig man kann als lvl 50 mit low lvl sachen rumlaufen vom skin her und hat die werte vom high equip also wie man lustig ist.Die Charaktererstellung ist wesentlich ausgefeilter als bei WAR .... Gesichter auswählen - lächerlich, bei Aion mach ich mir meine eigenen. Das betrift Gesichter sowie Körperproportionen. Kleines Beispiel: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-2BzE4fqsU

Storyline ist wesentlich ausgeprägter bei Aion. Was kommt bei WAR von der schönen Warhammer Lore rüber ? Bei Aion hat mein Quests die einen immer weiter in die Geschichte einführen (Campaign Quests.. die gelben ), diese sind meisten mit vertonten Cutszenes ausgestattet und man kann garnicht erwarten wie es weitergeht.

Ich geht jetzt garnicht mehr im Detail auf die anderen Punkte ein wie PVE Content, Klassenbalancing, Spielmechanik, Berufe ,RvR-Sytem usw ein. (nicht weil Aion in diesen Punkten gegenüber WAR schlecht darstehen würde... lach im Gegenteil. Gibt garantiert genug Leute die mich jetzt schon als Aion Fanboy abstempeln oder WAR-Hasser hinstellen. Ich kann dazu nur ein Wort sagen:

Realität.


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte, wer wirklich noch glaubt WAR hätte eine Zukunft tut mir Leid.
> 
> _*Klassenbalancing*_, Gibt garantiert genug Leute die mich jetzt schon als Aion Fanboy abstempeln oder WAR-Hasser hinstellen. Ich kann dazu nur ein Wort sagen:
> 
> Realität.


da du ja anscheinend sehr gut gebiet von Aion bist, solltest du wissen, dass es auch dort Klassen gibt die FOTM sind oder die die grad nen dicken nerf haben einstecken mussten, bestes Bsp. Der Beschwörer vor dem letzten Patch sehr sehr oft gespielt , dann generft und seitdem wird er kaum noch gespielt da er im gegensatz zu den anderen klassen zu schwach ist im Moment, zumindestens das was ich aus dem Aion Forum von onlinewelten lesen könnte.du kannst mich gerne berichtigen, Quellen gibt es aber die sind mir zuviel Recherche nötig da 20 Seiten Forum ma eben so druchlesen bin ich morgen noch nicht fertig

Wobei man dir bei manchen Punkten Recht geben muss


----------



## epiphone2 (6. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> da du ja anscheinend sehr gut gebiet von Aion bist, solltest du wissen, dass es auch dort Klassen gibt die FOTM sind oder die die grad nen dicken nerf haben einstecken mussten, bestes Bsp. Der Beschwörer vor dem letzten Patch sehr sehr oft gespielt , dann generft und seitdem wird er kaum noch gespielt da er im gegensatz zu den anderen klassen zu schwach ist im Moment, zumindestens das was ich aus dem Aion Forum von onlinewelten lesen könnte.du kannst mich gerne berichtigen, Quellen gibt es aber die sind mir zuviel Recherche nötig da 20 Seiten Forum ma eben so druchlesen bin ich morgen noch nicht fertig
> 
> Wobei man dir bei manchen Punkten Recht geben muss



Ja stimmt schon ABER das Spiel kommt mit Patch 1.5 bei uns raus und die imbalance war zu KEINEN Zeiten derat missraten bei Aion wie bei Warhammer. (+das NcSoft wesentlich schneller und zufriedenstellender reagiert hat als Mythic wenn es um Balancesachen geht)


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (6. August 2009)

Schon und Gut aber Warhammer ist PVP und AION sicherlich, nicht das wird mehr wie WOW also ein PVE Gammel


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. August 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon ABER das Spiel kommt mit Patch 1.5 bei uns raus und die imbalance war zu KEINEN Zeiten derat missraten bei Aion wie bei Warhammer. (+das NcSoft wesentlich schneller und zufriedenstellender reagiert hat als Mythic wenn es um Balancesachen geht)


schneller ja, aber du musst auch zugeben, dass es auch imbalance bei Aion gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht alles ist perfekt und diese Balance hatte eben die Auswirkung, dass man kaum Beschwörer sieht im highlevel und einen Scout auf nahkampf(Namen vergessen, berichtige mich bitte mit den richtigen Namen) ist extremschwer auf 50 zu spielen, weil dieser Char extrem auf seine Crits baut und bleiben diese aus, ist er ungefährlich


----------



## epiphone2 (6. August 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Schon und Gut aber Warhammer ist PVP und AION sicherlich, nicht das wird mehr wie WOW also ein PVE Gammel



Oh man, warum informieren sich die Leute nicht bevor se Posten??? Aion liegt der Endcontent im PvPvE. dh es gibt 9 große Festungen und 31 Schlachtfeldziele im Abyss (RVR zone). Es gibt 3 Fraktionen 2 Spielbar von den Spielern( Elyos und Asmodier) und eine NPC-Fraktion die Balaur die ausgleichend eingreift falls eine Fraktion massenmäßige überlegenheit hat. Das heißt die Npc-Fraktion nimmt Burgen ein verteidigt Burgen hilft der massenmäßig unterlegenen Fraktion und mischt gewaltig mit. Desweiteren gibt es ganz normale PVE-Gegner im Abyss die man kloppen kann wenn mal nix los ist oder man keine Lust auf RVR hat für das kloppen von Npcs bekommt man auch Abysspunkte (Ruf) wie für das töten von Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion. Es gibt auch sehr viele Quests die man im Abyss machen kann die ebenfalls mit Abysspunkten (Ruf) belohnt werden.

Also nix mit PVE Gammel! erst mal anständig informieren bevor man mitredet, sonst steht man in der runde und erntet nur Gelächter für seine Aussage :" Die Erde sei eine Scheibe".


----------



## epiphone2 (7. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> schneller ja, aber du musst auch zugeben, dass es auch imbalance bei Aion gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Balance ist nie perfekt das wird keiner schaffen die Frage ist ob sie erträglich ist.

Ps: Scout auf Nahkampf is die Assasine und se macht gut schaden, das Problem was ich bei ihr sehe ist das sehr abhängig von ihrem Schalg aus dem Hinterhalt ist (ambush halt). Aber mal ehrlich ich find es gut so, der Assa kann sich nicht dauerhaft verstohlen machen (hide) und lebt von seiner attacke aus den Schatten wenn der trifft bzw crittet hat der Assa große Vorteile im Kampf. Im offenen Kampf hat er natürlich Nachteile aber dafür kann er auch sehr gut flüchten... er hat ein Skill der es ihm erlaubt solang er genug mana hat(verbraucht kontinuierlich mana) mit drastisch erhöhter Geschwindigkeit zu laufen.
Er kann das nicht ausnutzen da es mana verbraucht (ohne mana keine möglichkeit Skills zu aktivieren) und es ist nur zum flüchten gedacht.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich , stellen wir uns nicht alle den Archetyp eines Schurken so vor das er schnell und verheerend aus dem Schatten zuschlägt und danach sich schnell aus dem Staub macht sobald er endeckt wurde?


----------



## Brummbör (7. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen an dieser Stelle mal einen gang zurückzuschalten du verfällst in ein Kreuzzugsschema, weil WAR DEINE Wünsche nicht umsetzen wird. Das merkt man mehr als deutlich, weil du immer wieder drauf rumreitest.


dann halt dich mal selbst an deine worte wenns ums thema wow geht.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (7. August 2009)

epiphone2 schrieb:


> Oh man, warum informieren sich die Leute nicht bevor se Posten??? Aion liegt der Endcontent im PvPvE. dh es gibt 9 große Festungen und 31 Schlachtfeldziele im Abyss (RVR zone). Es gibt 3 Fraktionen 2 Spielbar von den Spielern( Elyos und Asmodier) und eine NPC-Fraktion die Balaur die ausgleichend eingreift falls eine Fraktion massenmäßige überlegenheit hat. Das heißt die Npc-Fraktion nimmt Burgen ein verteidigt Burgen hilft der massenmäßig unterlegenen Fraktion und mischt gewaltig mit. Desweiteren gibt es ganz normale PVE-Gegner im Abyss die man kloppen kann wenn mal nix los ist oder man keine Lust auf RVR hat für das kloppen von Npcs bekommt man auch Abysspunkte (Ruf) wie für das töten von Spielern der gegnerischen Fraktion. Es gibt auch sehr viele Quests die man im Abyss machen kann die ebenfalls mit Abysspunkten (Ruf) belohnt werden.





Das wird PVE Gammel. 

Und wie lächerlich Rumfliegen und PVP machen..


----------



## xerkxes (7. August 2009)

Bezüglich AION warte ich auf die europäische Open Beta (die vor kurzem bestätigt wurde) und mache mir dann selbst ein Bild. Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass AION prozentual weniger Spieler von WAR abzieht als von WoW. Ich glaube also, dass es WoW härter treffen könnte - mit dem Mangadesign sprechen sie die WoW-Spieler wohl eher an. Relativ bekannte Gilden wie Elysium oder wie die heißen haben ja angeblich angekündigt, dass sie zu AION gehen werden.


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

> Verkaufszahlen != Subscriber. Aion kann sich 10000000000 mal verkaufen, wenn es danach nur 100k Subscriber hat, dann ist das Spiel von 0 auf 100k Subscriber vom Start gegangen. Nicht von X-millionen Subscribern auf 100k. Das sind einfach mal Unterschiede. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ein Abo abschließen MUSS um diese Spiele zu spielen. Es ist eine option die jeder persönlich entscheidet usw. Aber ich will nicht wieder Marktstatsistik hier ausbreiten. Bringt ja eh nix. Bald ist das Quartal wieder rum, dann können wir wenigstens bei WAR sehen, ob es die 300k Subscriber behält oder ob die Zahl steigt/sinkt.



Da verstehst du wohl etwas falsch. Mit Subscriber meint man im MMO Bereich die "aktiven (bezahlten) accounts" und keinesfalls nur diejenigen Leute, welche ein sich selbst verlängerndes Abo einrichten. Auch Gametime Card User sind subcriber. Auch wenn du nur 1 Monat bezahlst und spielst, bist du ein subscriber.

Außerdem ist die Diskussion irrelevant. Wenn 1 Mio Leute das Spiel kaufen, dann bezahlen sie auch die 30 Tage die sie spielen dürfen, nur ist das "im Kaufpreis enthalten". Danach entscheiden sie, weil ihnen das Spiel nicht gefällt, dass sie eben nicht weiterhin bezahlen wollen (um weitere 30 Tage, oder wie lange auch immer, zu spielen). 

Wenn 1,5 Mio Leute das Spiel kaufen, und danach nur 300k am Ball bleiben, dann ist das nicht besonders gut.



> sry, Oldboy: du betreibst Zitatreißerei.



Davon kann keine Rede sein, wenn man die Dinge, die man selbst einfügt nach den üblichen Normen markiert. Ich habe einen von dir zitierten Spruch ebenso zitiert, den du auf ORvR Server anwendest und ihn auf WAR angewendet, dabei sogar gekennzeichnet, dass ich ein stilistisches Zitat mache (ich zitiere dein Zitat, in dem es ja nun wohl kaum um MMOs überhaupt geht, oder um ORvR). Nach akademischen Standards völlig legitim.



> Wo stehen die denn? Da steht meine bisherige Erfahrung une Einschätzung, keine Ahnung warum du dich da persönlich angegriffen fühlst.
> 
> Den Rest lass ich einfach mal undokumentiert, keine Lust, keine Zeit und auch zu faul mich jetzt über ein nicht releasetes Spiel zu unterhalten. Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen an dieser Stelle mal einen gang zurückzuschalten du verfällst in ein Kreuzzugsschema, weil WAR DEINE Wünsche nicht umsetzen wird. Das merkt man mehr als deutlich, weil du immer wieder drauf rumreitest.



a) Ich fühle mich nie persönlich angegriffen, sorry
b) Wieso lässt du immer, wenn es um Details geht Sachen undokumentiert
Auf welches level hast du gespielt?
Welche Klasse?
Wo genau (auf welcher Stufe) befinden sich angeblich die Questlöcher in der EU Beta?

Es drängt sich mir einfach der Eindruck auf, dass du irgendwelche chinesischen Reviews heranziehst, aber selbst das Spiel nicht wirklich gespielt hast. Leg deine Karten auf den Tisch, ich habe nur bis Stufe 20 gespielt, keine Questlöcher entdeckt, vielleicht hast du ja bis 30 gespielt und dort gibt es massive Löcher. Keine Ahnung?

Zum Kreuzzugsschema kann ich nur wiederholen, dass hier jemand einen Thread erstellt hat in dem er fragt, was verschiedene Leute glauben, wieso WAR nicht so "erfolgreich" ist und ob es nochmal großartig zulegen wird. Ich hasse WAR nicht, im Gegenteil, aber gerade in diesem Thread sehe ich nicht viel Sinn darin, die Dinge aufzuzeigen die ich an WAR mag, sondern ich mache mir Gedanken, warum viele es eben nicht gemocht haben. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wo das Problem liegt, diesem Thread liegt doch die Annahme zugrunde, dass es nicht gut gelaufen ist für WAR seit Release. Der TE setzt voraus, dass den Leuten etwas nicht gefallen haben muss, weil von den 1,5Mio verkauften Spielen nur 300k? noch spielen, und möchte gerne Gründe dafür sammeln und regt eine Diskussion an, ob WAR noch großartig zulegen wird an subscribern. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, hier gehts schon wieder darum, dass WAR eben für die Leute die es mögen und spielen "erfolgreich ist" und es doch egal ist, wenn es weniger Leute als WoW spielen, dass Aion eventuell auch nicht so viele Spieler hat usw.
Wurst oder?



> PPS: Es gibt keine oRvR Server mehr. Das Prinzip war unsinnig und ist nach normaler Selektion untergegangen. Jetzt auf Leichen tanzen und ein "aber es war dennoch plöht" hinterherzuschreien ist mehr als kindisch.



a) Es gibt sehr wohl noch oRvR Server, nur keinen deutschen mehr.
b) Wer tanzt hier auf  Leichen und schreit hinterher? ("Sie wurden gewogen, geprüft und für nicht gut genug befunden (so ähnlich ging doch das Zitat))". Ich hab nichts gegen ORvR Server. Ich habe etwas gegen die Huhn-Mechanik (auf allen Arten von Servern).



> DAS mob? soso.......... ugly.gif ( http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Mob )
> 
> oldboy dein ganzer post besteht aus einem einzigen lobesgesang auf aion!
> ICH prophezeie dir, das aion in deutschland nach nem kleinen anfangshype ne absolute randerscheinung sein wird und sein dasein mit unter 100.000 subscribern fristet....... tongue.gif



Sorry, wenn dich "das mob" stört (wobei hier aber eingefügt werden muss, dass der Begriff den du verlinkst eigentlich nichts mit "mob" zu tun hat, wie er im Bereich der MMOs entstanden ist, mit "Pöbel" oder "aufgewiegelter Volksmenge" haben mobs in MMOs nichts zu tun, sonder mob steht  lediglich für movable object block, wie du gerne hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMORPG-Jargon nachlesen kannst, hier verwende ich dann gerne, solange bis der Duden dieses Wort aufnimmt, den Artikel meiner Wahl), aber wenn Aion in Deutschland 100k subcriber erreicht, dann sind es schon mind 4 Mal so viel wie WAR in Deutschland hat und ca. so viele wie HDRO insgesamt hat. Von daher kann von Randerscheinung keine Rede sein. (In Asien hat Aion die 3 Mio schon geknackt btw.).

Lobgesang auf Aion: Was soll ich sagen, ich zeige nur die Dinge auf, die bei WAR weder in der Beta noch zu Release funktioniert haben. Bei Aion funktionieren all diese Dinge. Auch hier kann ich nur sagen, probier es aus, schau ob es lagt, ob es ruckelt, ob es abstürzt, ob die NPCs verbuggt sind und Fernkämpfer pathing broken ist usw. Weiters ist meine Aussage die, dass Kunden wohl eher geneigt sind bei einem Spiel zu bleiben, wenn auch die Technik funktioniert.



> Nur ging es in seiner Aussage ned darum das man zum Huhn wird wenn man ne gewisse Zone betritt sondern es ging darum das er behauptete das man zum Huhn wird sobald man nur nen geflagten Mitspieler ins Target genommen hat.
> Bist du im 4p als dragnet oder so unterwegs? Würd einiges erklären.



Das tut mir leid. Ich wollte einfach nur klarstellen, wie es respektive auf den Servern funktioniert. Zudem weiß ich nicht, was 4p ist (4players?) und bin mit Sicherheit kein dragnet. Es reicht mir absolut in einem Forum rumzugeistern, für mehr reicht die Zeit auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Zu den Spielerzahlen von MMOs:
      Soweit ich weiß, haben derzeit WoW, Lineage (1 Mio), Lineage II (800k), Eve Online, Aion (3,5 Mio in Asien vor einer Weile) und ich glaube auch Everquest II mehr  subcriber weltweit als es WAR hat. Wie es speziell in Deutschland oder nur in der EU aussieht weiß ich leider nicht. Zweiter Platz P2P MMO, wenn denn nur in EU/Deutschland. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Salute (7. August 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> 1. kapier ich nicht wirklich was du meinst




Damit meint er das die Animationen wie zB bei Springen oder bei Ausführen von Fähigkeiten teilweise unvollendet aussehen. Bei designen von manchen Moves hatten die Entwickler bestimmt einen der ihnen mit Peitschenhieben angetrieben hat. Zumindest erweckte es bei mir den Eindruck, das da jemand nicht ganz soviel Zeit hatte wie er hätte haben sollen.


----------



## epiphone2 (7. August 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Das wird PVE Gammel.
> 
> Und wie lächerlich Rumfliegen und PVP machen..



Punkt 1 : Beleidigungen gehen mal garnicht !

Punkt 2 : Ja bin informiert, weil ich die chinesische Beta gespielt hab und jetzt die closed EU beta spiele. 

Punkt 3 : xxx


----------



## Teal (7. August 2009)

Habe eben mal etwas aufgeräumt. Passt bitte Euren Umgangston wieder etwas mehr der gängigen Nettiquette an, sonst muss ich hier zu machen. Habe versucht die Posts so gut es geht beizubehalten, ohne dass der Sinn verloren geht.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Bral (7. August 2009)

furious schrieb:


> es gibt eine speichermethode für das interface hat sogar sehr gut geklappt auch wenn man kurz überlegen muss wie/wo denn nun alles hin muss xD



Hmm dann scheint bei mir irgendwas schief gelaufen zu sein. Hab zwar auf den Button geklickt aber gespeichert wurde nix oO




Pymonte schrieb:


> Ach, wie passiert denn sowas? ich bin nun schon öfters im T1/2/3 unterwegs gewesen auf 40ig und hatte das Problem noch nie. Es gibt ja nur 2 Möglichkeiten, wie es passiert sein kann: Du flaggst dich fürs RvR oder rennst in die RvR Zone... beides kann man auch ohne großes menschliches Geschick vermeiden. Weiß ja jetzt nicht, wo das Problem ist? Oder hast du dich grad beschwert, dass du nicht ganken darfst? Tja, flasches Spiel.
> 
> Ich Ganke nicht. Ich hab das weder in WoW, noch in AO oder sonst in einem Spiel getan das PvP beinhaltet! Was das Wandeln angeht, ich wollte einfach nur einem anderen Spieler bei einer Queste helfen, bin da rein und schon war ich ein Hühnchen!
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht AION gehypt, eher ein WoW/WAR Frustrierter und AION hat mit meinen, wie du dich ausdrückst, "Harten Worten" NICHTS zu tun. Meine Wortwahl wäre die gleiche gewesen, selbst wenn es AION nicht geben würde. Also bitte erspar mir deine Stichelleien und unqualifitierten Äusserungen deinerseits, zumal du bereits zugegeben hast AION nicht zu kennen. Also WIE bitte willst du denn beurteilen können. das AION viel Grindcontent hätte oder aber das die PvP Inhalte nicht meinen Erwartungen entsprechen wird? Im Gegensatz zu WAR hat AION bisher nämlich nichts Versprochen was es nicht auf eingehalten hat. Das WAR für mich, laut deiner Meinung, kein PvP beinhaltet.. dazu habe ich bereits etwas oben drüber geäussert und werde es hier nicht noch einmal tun!




Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Das wird PVE Gammel.
> 
> Und wie lächerlich Rumfliegen und PVP machen..



Das ist DEINE Meinung, die ich nicht wirklich Teile. PvE Gammel? Hmm ich interpretiere es einfach mal so, das du der Meinung bist das der PvE Content schlecht wäre. Mal abgesehen davon das man nicht Zwangsläufig über PvE, sprich Questen, Inis oder Grinding leveln muss, würde mich vor allem mal interessieren woher du diese Weisheit hast? Hast du es bereits im Endcontent ausprobiert? 
Für dich ist das Rumfliegen bei PvP lächerlich, für die meisten anderen die es bereits mal ausprobiert haben, bringt es einfach nur noch eine Taktische Tiefe mit ins PvP die es bisher in dem Maße noch nicht gab!


----------



## Raaandy (7. August 2009)

hallo leute finds super das so kräftig diskutiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke auch an die sitten police des moderators 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kommt nochmal zurück zum thema, es geht hier nich um aion oder wow.

ich frage mich ist es denn überhaupt möglich, bei war einen solchen umbruch wie in aoc zu vollbringen? kann man die engine nochmal so "umbauen" das es ruckelfrei laufen kann? oder ist das ein fehler der nie wieder ausgemerzt werden kann? ist die engine die falsche für massenschlachten?

ich denke pve content kann problemlos nachgereicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die balance kann auch in den griff bekommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder irre ich mich da? 

und an dem grundsätzlichen burgschlachten kreisraiden etc. das ihr beschrieben habt (mein höchster char war 24) davon weiß ich nichts, kann das behoben werden? oder kann man ein spiel soweit garnichtmehr umprogramieren?

denn die probleme die ihr ansprecht sind ja ganz klar größere, ich stelle mir die frage kann das überhaupt nochmal gerade gerückt werden? oder sind das fehler gewesen die nicht mehr gerade gerückt werden können?


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

Bevor ihr nun meinen, zugegeben etwas langen, Post hierzu lest möchte ich hier noch betonen, dass ich das Spiel Warhammer Online bei weitem nicht schlecht machen will. Das liegt mir absolut fern. Es gibt, wie das Forum hier ja auch zeigt, durchaus noch genügend Spieler denen Warhammer Online richtig Spass macht und das ist auch gut so und diesen Spass will ich ihnen nicht "strittig" machen. 

Der Post soll nur, aus meiner Sicht, erklären wieso das Spiel eben nicht die breite Masse erreicht hat wie anfangs von sehr vielen angenommen wurde. 

Woran Warhammer Online krankt? Gibt viele Gründe  wieso das Produkt - aktuell - nicht massentauglich ist:

*1.) Der Fokus liegt auf RvR/PvP und nur hierauf!*
Auf diesen Punkt werde ich sicher noch öfter zu sprechen kommen da dieser Fakt, den wohl niemand abstreiten kann, einen ganzen Rattenschwanz an Problemen nach sich zieht. Die Tatsache für sich, dass das Spiel nunmal den Fokus auf PvP legt schränkt von vorn herein die Spielerzahlen ein. 24/7 nur PvP ist eben nicht jedermans Sache.

*2.) Monotonie der Kampagne:*
Bedingt durch die Tatsache, dass die Spieler, wenn es nach den Entwicklern geht, am besten 24/7 PvP machen sollen stehen wir im Punkto Kampagnen-Design vor einem riesigen Problem: es ist schlichtweg einfach nur langweilig. Von Tier 1 bis hoch ins Tier 4 ... es gibt immer eine RvR Zone. Es gibt immer Schlachtfeldziele deren einnahme i.d.R. keinerlei Herausforderung darstellt und würde es im Tier 4 nicht zum Zonenlock beitragen und Rufpunkte geben würde auch kein Mensch mehr die totlangweiligen Schlachtfeldziele einnehmen. Ab Tier 2 gibt's dann pro RvR Zone 2 Burgen. Das ganze zieht sich dann durch sämtliche T2, T3 und sogar T4 RvR Zonen. Die Entwickler argumentieren damit, dass es nie langweilig wird weil man nie weiss wer an diesem Abend auf dem Schlachtfeld ist und wie es genau aussieht. In Wahrheit und das kann auch niemand abstreiten ist es dennoch immer und immer wieder das Selbe. Egal in welcher Zone man nun die Burgen und Schlachtfeldziele einnimmt. Egal ob mit oder ohne Verteidigung. Es ist immer gleich und das wirklich schlimme daran: es ist in *allen* Zonen absolut gleich. Es ist einfach null Abwechslung im Kampagnen-Design. Man hätte auf die Idee kommen können in eine RvR Zone zwei große Festungen zu stellen mit je 5 Relikten. Wer zuerst 5 Relikte der Gegner klaut und in seine Festung bringt locked die Zone. Und schon haben wir das klassische "Capture the Flag" Spielprinzip auf ein Massenschlachtfeld projeziert. Auch das "King of the Hills" Prinzip lässt sich auf große Schlachtfelder projezieren. So abwechslungsreich die Spielmodi in den Szenarien auch sind ... so langweilig ist defakto einfach die Kampagne selbst. Klar wollten die Spieler der Beta umbedingt Burgen, aber deswegen wollte noch lang keiner, dass alle RvR Zonen wie ein Ei dem anderen gleichen vom Spielgefühl und der Aufgabe her. 

*3.) Massive Probleme in der Spielmechanik:*
Traurig aber wahr. Es gibt soviele massive Probleme in der Spielmechanik die seit Monaten bekannt sind und die dennoch nicht gefixed sind. Nach wie vor gibt es zwei Exploits mit denen man Gilden schnell leveln kann. In Kombination miteinander sogar extrem schnell. Diese habe ich bereits vor Monaten reported und passiert ist trotz zahlreicher Hotfixes und Patches nichts. Es funktioniert nach wie vor unverändert. Und nein ich werde diese sicher nicht nennen. Aber im Vergleich zu den massiven Problemen in der Spielmechanik der Stadteroberung sind diese Exploits schon fast lächerlich.

Invasions-PQs: nettes Konzept, leider kein Stück durchdacht. Relativ früh zeichnete sich ab, dass man die PQs wirklich nur dann effektiv und gut meistern kann wenn möglichst wenig Gegenwehr da ist. Die Folge davon war, dass sobald sich die Tore zur Stadt öffneten erstmal mehrere Raids draußen gewartet haben bis sie eine fast leere Instanz erwischen. Das ist Mythic natürlich nicht entgangen und sie haben reagiert: es geht erst eine neue Instanz auf wenn die alte voll ist. Ärgerlich. Denn so gut diese Änderung auch gemeint war am Grundproblem der Invasions-PQ selbst hat's nichts geändert. Auch hier wäre die simpelste und naheliegenste Lösung einfach die gewesen die seit Monaten von mehreren Leuten in den Foren beschrieben wird: Schritt 1 der Invasions PQ der Wettlauf der beiden Fraktionen um zu Schritt 2 zu gelangen. Die Fraktion die den ersten Schritt erfolgreich abschließt muss dann nur noch alle Verteidiger töten und kann sich dann dem PvE Teil widmen während die andere Fraktion bis zum Ablauf des Timers an ihrem Spawn praktisch "zusehen" muss wie ihr Kommandant getötet wird. Hätte man dies früh genug realisiert wäre es auch nie dazu gekommen, dass findige Spieler ein weiteres massives Problem der Spielmechanik ausnutzen:

Die Stadt-Szenarien. Es entstanden regelrechte Umlogg-Wellen nachdem die Stadttore aufgingen. Viele Kriegstrupps formierten sich zu Twink-Trupps um und meldeten sich direkt für's Szenario an. Allein durch das Gewinnen des Stadt-Szenarios ist es möglich die Stadt zu locken. Wir halten fest: in der Kampagne tragen Szenarien maximal 15-20% zum Lock der Zone bei und bei der Stadtbelagerung 100%? Natürlich, wie sinnvoll. Noch weniger Sinn macht dies seit der Änderung, dass das alleinige Anmelden für Szenarien bereits Punkte zur Zonenkontrolle gibt. Wenn man also mit 2 Kriegstrupps anmeldet und der Gegner überhaupt nicht, spielt das keine Rolle denn für jede dieser Gruppen ticken die Prozentpunkte und so locked die Stadt durch langsam aber stetig steigende SZ-Punkte. Gratulation, das Konzept nenn ich durchdacht. Ich kann jeden Spieler verstehen der sagt "wieso soll ich noch an einer Stadtverteidigung teilnehmen, bringt doch eh nichts bei den PQs zu verteidigen wenn die anderen die Stadt eh über die Szenarien locken".

Im direkten Anschluss dazu kommen wir zu einem weiteren Problem: Karl Franz lag relativ schnell im Dreck. Grund? Man kann ihn kiten. Aggro-Ping-Pong in Ehren aber mal ehrlich für den "Bosskampf" schlechthin in diesem Spiel ist das schon sehr blamabel. Da kann man sich auch nicht mit "ist ja ein PvP Spiel" rausreden. Im Punkto Encounter-Design würde man das ganze als "Epic fail" bezeichnen. Das sind Dinge die einfach nicht sein dürfen. Karl Franz wurde bereits in der geschlossenen Beta getestet und erst Monate nach Release bezwungen. Es war intern für Mythic mehr als genug Zeit vorhanden um zu garantieren, dass derartiges eben nicht passiert. Wäre das bei einem Boss in der Stadtinstanz oder in Lost Vale würde es keinen Menschen interessieren, aber beim "Endgegner" des Spiels kann das echt nicht sein. Wer die Videos gesehen hat weiss was ich meine. Die Gruppe hätte nichtmal einen Tank benötigt um den "großen Obermacker" zu erlegen. Glanzleistung im Punkto Spielmechanik.

*4.) Einzelspieler? Wer braucht Einzelspieler?*
Auch dieses Problem habe ich mehrfach schon bei den deutschen CMs angesprochen. Mythic hat hier jedoch ihre ganz eigene Vorstellung von "Spielerbeschäftigung". Das Problem das relativ schnell sehr viele Gilden in Warhammer hatten ist folgendes: ein Spieler logged ein, schaut ob was los ist in der Gilde / in der Allianz oder im RvR. Wenn nichts nennenswertes los war loggten die Spieler in der Regel nach wenigen Minuten wieder aus. Woran liegt das? So ungern es viele nun vielleicht hören wollen aber es ist halt einfach so: es mangelt komplett an der Beschäftigung von Einzelspielern im Endlevel. Das was man aus anderen Spielen kennt wie Daily Quests, Ruffarmen, komplexes Crafting. Klar einige brüllen nun sicher wieder "will ich garnicht". Ja, ihr nicht aber das ist nunmal einer von vielen traurigen Belegen dafür, dass das Spiel so wie es jetzt ist einfach nicht massentauglich ist. Klar sind Daily Quests, Ruffarmen, Crafting und der Gleichen nur Beschäftigungstherapie für die Spieler ... aber genau das fehlt dem Spiel komplett. Was bringt es einer Gilde wenn über den Tag verteilt 50 Leute online waren aber nie mehr als 5 bis 6 zur gleichen Zeit? 

Mythic argumentiert hier mit "wir wollen, dass Spieler sich offenen Gruppen anschließen und etwas gemeinsam unternehmen". Ist ja ganz nett, dass Mythic das will. Wenn man sich aktuelle MMORPGs anschaut ist diese Vorstellung ein wenig "naiv". Die wenigsten wollen 24/7 in einer Gruppe irgendwas machen. Ein Großteil bevorzugt sowieso schonmal Gildengruppen und sieht es garnicht ein sich einer "Random-Gruppe" anzuschließen.

*5.) Balancing - oder das Problem mit der fehlenden dritten Fraktion*
Da Warhammer Online ein RvR Spiel ist spielt das Klassen- und Fraktionsbalancing eine enorm große Rolle. In anderen Spielen ist es meist so, dass beide Fraktionen exakt die selben Klassen haben und das aus gutem Grund: wenn man 2 Fraktionen mit exakt den gleichen Klassen auf beiden Seiten hat dann hat man im Punkto Balancing schonmal ein Problem weniger. Welches? Ganz einfach: ist eine Klasse nun zu stark führt das zwar sicher auch zu Geheule, ist bei weitem aber nicht so schlimm da die Klasse bei beiden Fraktionen existiert und somit keine der beiden Fraktionen einen Vorteil hat. Blizzard erkannte dies auch irgendwann und korrigierte die einzige im Spiel klassentechnisch vorhandene Imbalance (Schami / Paladin) dadurch, dass diese Klassen bei der jeweilig anderen Fraktion eingeführt wurden.

Durch dieses "wir haben Spiegelklassen die aber nicht 100%ig gespiegelt sind"-Prinzip hat man sehr oft in der Vergangenheit das Problem gehabt, dass eine Klasse enorm viel stärker war und dies massiven Einfluss auf die Spielmechanik nahm. Ich erinner nur allzu gern an das Bild mit dem Sigmarpriester "one tactic to rule them all". Natürlich das wurde behoben (auch wenn dies ebenfalls über 1 1/2 Monate dauerte). Aber das zeigt ganz gut was ich meine: die Klasse Sigmarpriester hat über lange Zeit einfach sämtliche Flüche komplett nutzlos gemacht und somit war eine Fraktion der anderen gegenüber deutlich im Nachteil. Da das Spiel jedoch nur auf PvP ausgelegt ist führt soetwas, vorallem wenn der Fix hierzu so enorm lange dauert, zu massivem Spielerverlust. Ich mein, mal ehrlich: wer verliert schon gern non-stop?

Gerade im Punkto Fraktions-Balancing hätte man sich durch ein drei Fraktionen System sehr viel Ärger erspart und es hätte gleichzeitig viel mehr Dynamic ins RvR gebracht. Das hat Mythic leider von Grund auf verpennt. Sie haben sich für die 2-Fraktionen Variante mit einem relativ eigensinnigem Klassensystem entschieden. Dieses Klassensystem wirklich "fair" zu balancen halte ich für schwer bis unmöglich. Die Patchnotes der Vergangenheit zeigen immer deutlicher, dass die Klassen ihren Spiegelklassen immer mehr angepasst und angeglichen werden. Das Resultat des Ganzen wird wohl irgendwann sein, dass man doch 1:1 gespiegelte Klassen hat.

*6.) Selbstläufer Spielerverlust*
Letzter Punkt ist die Spielerzahl selbst. Es ist ein RvR Spiel und somit gibt es sozusagen eine Art "Point of no return" für jeden Server. Sobald dieser Punkt erreicht ist gibt es kein Zurück mehr für einen Server. Haben die Spielerzahlen einmal diesen Punkt unterschritten wird der Server bzw die Serverabwanderung zum Selbstläufer. Weniger Spieler bedeutet automatisch weniger RvR und somit enorm weniger Spielspass. Weniger Spielspass führt zu geringeren Onlinezeiten und somit über kurz oder lang zur Account-Kündigung. Ein Abwärtsstrudel der nur durch Umsiedlung auf andere Server gebrochen werden kann. Bei jeder Umsiedlung verliert man jedoch meist auch noch einen gewissen Prozentsatz an Spielern. Bei PvE Spielen mit PvP Komponente ist es meist nicht soooooo wichtig ob nun 4.000 oder 1.500 Spieler auf einem Server aktiv spielen. Bei einem so extrem PvP fokusiertem Spiel machen sich Spielerverluste schnell bemerkbar und führen dann direkt auch zu noch mehr verlusten.


----------



## Churchak (7. August 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Das ist DEINE Meinung, die ich nicht wirklich Teile. PvE Gammel? Hmm ich interpretiere es einfach mal so, das du der Meinung bist das der PvE Content schlecht wäre.


er wird wohl eher meinen das auch in nem Aion versucht werden wird aus den pvp gebieten maximales pve rauszuziehn (ala kreisraiden) werden wenn es die möglichkeit gibt.


Bral schrieb:


> Für dich ist das Rumfliegen bei PvP lächerlich, für die meisten anderen die es bereits mal ausprobiert haben, bringt es einfach nur noch eine Taktische Tiefe mit ins PvP die es bisher in dem Maße noch nicht gab!


wenn man bedenk wie extrem überfordert viele schon mit 2 dimensinen sind wird es für einen der damit umgehn kann bestimmt nen Fest für die andern der Horror und für alle irgendwann alltag. 

Was mich ja immer schmunzeln läst ist diese naive "alles wird da toll" einstellung der Jünger von neuen Spielen am MMO Himmel . Ich glaube es gab noch kein neues MMO wo man nicht in seinem "alten" Spiel voll gejodelt wurde wie viel toller doch das neue wird. Noch witziger wird es wenn man sich an die Jünger von Vengard,AoC,WAR und Co zurückerinnert und mit wie viel Inbrunst da geblubbert wurde. ^^
Ich hoff ja Aion zieht wirklich die ganzen gelangweilten pveler aus WAR ab das man endlich ned mehr das geweine nach ner niederlage bzw das schrein nach nem gebietswegsel ertragen muss wenn sich mal 3 Deffer auf der Burgmauer zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (7. August 2009)

was das rvr angeht, kann ich nur hoffen das sich Myth sichs das Realmpool-Prinzip von WoW abschaut. 
Damit wäre es nicht mehr tragisch wenn auf Server x nur 1500 Spieler sind und auf Server y 5000. 
Auch die engl. und fransz. Server würd ich in den Topf schmeißen, wär doch net schlecht wenn man sich gegen Baquetts und Guiness kloppen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (7. August 2009)

sehr schöner bericht pente.

kann man wohl so auch unterschreiben!


----------



## epiphone2 (7. August 2009)

/sign ... Pente deinem Post kann ich mich nur anschließen, er ist hart aber die Wahrheit. Ich würde mich allerdings nie trauen deratiges ins WAR-Forum zu schreiben, da ich mit so einem Post wahrscheinlich sowas von zerrissen würde von der WAR-Community. Von wegen War-Flamer... X-Spiel Fanboy usw..

Als Mod kann man sowas schreiben da hat man doch einen etwas anderen Stand.


----------



## Rozen (7. August 2009)

Das WAR nicht perfekt ist weiss jeder.

Was ich aber total lächerlich finde, zu sagen wie geil AION ist, ohne überhaupt den Endcontent wirklich mal tag für tag erlebt zu haben.
ALso bleibt mal aufm Teppich.


----------



## Raaandy (7. August 2009)

@ Rozen es redet ja keiner von aion, bwz. hab ich das mit diesem thread auch überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt.

du wirst das spiel jetzt wieder in den ring -.-

wetten jetzt kommen wieder 5 posts über aion....


----------



## Pente (7. August 2009)

Von AION sollten wir hier in diesem Zusammenhang wirklich komplett Abstand nehmen. Wie sich AION im europäischen Raum entwickelt wird sich noch früh genug zeigen.


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. August 2009)

Mh /sign Pente

wobei man sagen muss, dass Daily Quests nun nicht unbedingt die beste Beschäftigungstherapie für gelangweilte Rvrler ist, Crafting nunja könnte Abhilfe schaffen, aber mein Vorschlag wäre(Warhammer Fans werden mich geißeln), mehr PVE Content, wie mehr Instanzen, weil wenn RVR nix los ist geht man eben Blufgefertigte Enklave oder Sigmarkrypten und das dies extrem genutzt wird, kann man daran erkennen, dass viele Leute PVE equipt sind und wann immer man fragt man Leute findet, vielleicht noch mehr Ini's im bereich 25-34 da dort in meinen Augen der Knackpunkt liegt, man kann nicht ins T3 mehr ab 31, aber als Melee wird man im T4 abgeschlachtet gegen gut equipte Gegner, deswegen wäre mein Wunsch, dass man bis 33 soggar zurück ins T3 kann, das habe ich zB auch in Averland gemacht, bin zurück ins T3, ist zwar genau gesehen ganken weil kleine 20er killen, aber es war die einzige MEthode um zu leveln ohne Quests zu machen, denn die T4 SZ's konnte man sich sonst wo hinstecken, dort fällt man schneller als man denkt.

und ich denke dies haben sie per LoD versucht. Weil RVR ist dort nicht möglich , weil wenn es schafft einmal zu sterben durch die HAnd eines anderen Spielers, kann man eben nicht zurück, eigentlich der RVR Killer schlechthin aber whatever


----------



## Adalfried (7. August 2009)

Richtig Aion kann man nur in ein Bezug sehen und zwar als Gefahr für Warhammer Online, für mehr kann man es nicht sehen.

Warhammer ist RVR und hat RVR zum Ziel.

Doch das Konzept ist da nicht einfach richtig da.

Man hat zu viel auf das SC gesetzt und auf die RVR Lakes. Die sind enorm einschränkten und machen RVR Langweilig und auf Open RVR Servern, fetzt es nicht zwingend mehr. Weil die PVE Zone nicht gerade spannend ist und daher man am Ende auch wieder nur im RVR Lake umher springt.

Der Punkt man hätte sich eher an Sandboxspiele halten sollen, wenn es um PVP geht. Einfach weil dort die Spieler den Content machen und große Persönlichkeiten sind One of a Kind und natürlich dementsprechend Stark. Wer Altdorf angreifen will, muss durch das Gesamte Imperium und hat am Ende auch Hochelfen gegen sich. Denn keine Elf, würde es sich wagen die Enklave zu opfern. Das würde heißen paar Hochelfenerzmagier kommen vom Festland und zieht nach Altdorf, Praag etc. um dort mit zu kämpfen.

Dann hätte man auch Abstand zum Level Konzept nehmen sollen. Gerade im PVP ist es frustend und das ist eben bei Aoin und WOW dann auch nicht anders. Das Level ist wichtiger, als teilweise der Skill und erst mit vollem Level ist man dann wieder gleich, nur dann kommt die Item Spirale.

Das Problem an WAR ist, dass sie sich zu stark an alte Konzepte gelehnt haben wie DAoC und WOW. Klar machen diese Games spaß und auch das PVP ist sogar recht witzig in beiden. Nur wollten die Leute Open PVP. Die alte WOW Zeit war doch lustig, dass pre BC und heute sind die Rechner da, das Internet und die Server, für große Welten voller offenen Handlungen. 
Nur hat Mythic den alten Weg gegangen und deswegen ist es kein Erfolg und langweilig. 

Sie bieten fürs PVP/RVR nichts neues. Um Burgen kämpfen macht kein Spaß so richtig und ne Burg besitzen ergibt kein Sinn, man kann mit der Burg ja nichts machen.

WAR ist und bleibt alt und ist kein neues Spiel. Es ist eben alt, keine so tolle Grafik, völlig eingeschränkte Welt und sehr klein (aber mit vielen Schauplätzen). viele Gebäude sind winzig und nichtmal begehbar, gerade die Elfenzonen.

Ja ich bin entäuscht von Warhammer, aber eigentlich viel viel mehr von Mythic. Denn im gegensatz zu vielen Spielefirmen, hatte Mythic Geld und EA im Hintergrund. Aber Mythic hat nichts von dem genutzt, was sie hätten nutzen können. Ihre Erfahrung sieht man diesem Spiel nicht an und Patchen ist nicht ihre stärke. Ihr Spiel ist auch nicht auf Zukunft ausgelegt. Es ist kein dauerhaftes Game für ein MMO und viel zu Eingeschränkte, Vorgeschriebene Welt für PVP.


----------



## Snowhawk (7. August 2009)

Woran es Krankt?

An folgendem Mythos:  "Der Fokus liegt auf RvR/PvP und nur hierauf!"

Was einfach nur falsch ist.
- Endgame ist PVE... 
- Länder der Toten mit überlegenen Gegenständen ist PVE.
- Man kann keine anständige Gegenstände kaufen egal wie hoch der RR Rang ist: Man braucht Tokkendropluck und rennt z.b. mit RR80 noch mit Invasor rum das net mal komplett ist.
- Gibt nicht mal Waffen für hohe Reichsränge -> PVE machen (LV, Länder der Toten).
- Umhänge etc gibts auch nicht.

Es wäre so einfach zu lösen: Wälzereinträge! Fall X-mal Altdorf ein oder komme x-mal Step 2 oder töte soviele hohe RR Ränge Spieler. Ähnlich dem Behütungssystem einfach für PVP Ausrüstung... Aber nein... im PVE hat man bessere Items... RR Item nur mit Markendropluck und net mal hohe RR Waffen oder Umhänge... jaja.

Soviel zu einem Spiel das Focus auf PVP legen möchte *lach*.

DARAN KRANKTS!

Was meinst wieviel würden heute noch zocken wenn der RR mehr bedeutung neben den RR-Skills hätte. Tokkens über Playerskills laufen und jeder Kill dich näher ans Königsset bringt und man nicht einfach Lotto spielen muss um die Marken. Sehr viele. Glaubs mir.

Hauptgrund von meinem Bekanntenkreis in Warhammer: Zuwenig PVP einflüsse... Zuviel PVE... das ist die Hauptkritik. Darum hörten ca. 90% meiner Kollegen auf.
Sie wollten ein ECHTES PVP Spiel wo man sich wirklich NUR ÜBER PVP verbessern kann und nicht auf PVE Items angewiesen ist.

Ein bissl Übertrieben gesagt: Wer stur PVE macht steht am Schluss MASSIV stärker da als wer der nur immer PVP macht.
Klar soll man nicht alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen... aber es wäre auch net, wenn man bei Hauptstadtangriff einen TEILERFOLG haben könnte durch zusätzliche Wälzerquesteinträge für Items und net nur auf Dropluck angewiesen ist.


----------



## Pymonte (7. August 2009)

Pente, du hast schon recht. Aber genau DAS sollte eben Warhammer ausmachen. Es war von vorneherein klar, dass der Fokus nur auf RvR liegt und PvE nur als kurzweilige Ablenkung dient. Crafting sollte die Spieler unterstützen (und das tut es auch) ohne ein Hauptfokus des Spiels zu werden. WAR ist eben WAR aus diesen Gründen und ich denke mal, sie sind vom Entwickler so gewollt. Das dies nicht allen schmeckt, ist ja normal. Aber es ist schon etwas verblendet, zu behaupten (das richtet sich jetzt an die Allgemeinheit), das WAR dies Falsch macht. Mythic macht da nichts falsch. Sie haben ihr eigenes Konzept. Falsch wäre es, würden sie den Fokus von WAR nun doch mehr auf Berufe und PvE legen. Das würde dem Konzept von WAR is everywhere widersprechen.

Derzeit muss nur mehr am RvR gedreht werden und sowas wird bestimmt kommen. Glaube ja nun nicht, das Mythic sich nach 1.4 hinsetzt und sagt: fertig.

@OldboyX: Mein "Zitat" war kein Zitat, da hast du soweit recht, da ich es auch nicht korrekt wieder gegeben habe. Du hättest den Satz (gewogen, gemessen und für nicht gut genug befunden) auch gerne benutzen können. ABER, IN GOTTES NAMEN, DANN QUOTE MICH NICHT! Weil dann zitierst du meinen Satz, mit seiner Bedeutung und seinem Inhalt. Und du hast ihm einfach mal eine komplett andere Bedeutung gegeben. Darauf wollte ich nur hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu bei den Subscribern, dennoch sind Verkaufszahlen != permanente Spieler (aka Subscriber), allein aus dem Grund, das ein Kauf viele Gründe haben kann (Langeweile, Neugierde, Wunsch, usw). Wenn diese nicht erfüllt werden, dann heißt das nur, dass die subjektive Erwartung des Käufers nicht erfüllt wurde, nicht, dass das Spiel von vorneherein schlecht ist. Ist so wie mit jedem anderen Spiel, manche kauft man und sie machen Spass, dann behält man sie auf der Platte und spielt sie weiter (Subscriber sozusagen), andere sind ne herbe Enttäuschung und fliegen schneller von der Festplatte, als sie installiert wurden (kein Subscriber). Aber die Zahl der Leute, die das Spiel mögen, lässt sich erst nach einem gewissen Zeitramen ermitteln, wenn Mundpropaganda, Käuferwunsch usw ihre endgültige Form angenommen haben. Wer weiß wieviele WAR Spieler PvE wollten oder crafting. Oder Arena oder 1on1 Balancing. Auf all diese Leute zielte das Spiel nicht ab und es ist fast 100% sicher, dass diese Leute auch nicht weiter spielen werden. Nun aber zu sagen, es haben 800k Leute gekauft, weil sie ja alle wussten, wie das Spiel ist, aber 500k (denn DAS sind die korrekten Zahlen) fanden das Spiel so scheiße, weils laggt/buggt o. sonstwas und haben sich kein Abo zugelegt, dass ist falsch. Denn so war es nicht. Es gab einfach viel zu viele Leute die nur bis WotLK was haben wollten oder völlig naiv an WAR herangegangen sind. Und diese Leute kann man beim besten Willen nicht als potentielle Subscriber werten.


----------



## Adalfried (7. August 2009)

Das mit dem Huhn hätte vermieden werden können. Denn das Problem sind eben die Keeplords und deren Konzept.

Also das die eben dem Tier Gebiet angepasst sind.

Man hätte ein Debuffsystem einführen können. Man macht es ja auch mit Level 8er?? 

Also so ein Konzept alla Items haben ein Level und Player und Stats auch, wenn man jetzt Low Gebiet geht, wird das ganze angepasst und auf eine Art Cap gebracht oder drunter, je nach dem wie hoch die Stats wirklich sind. Damit ist man als Highlevel zwar immernoch Brutal, da man alle Fähigkeiten hat. Aber man hat Items und Level von dem dort vorherrschenden Spielern. Dann kann man auch Bosse anpassen, dass sie eben Bezogen auf das Level Schaden machen und man ja nun als Level 19 zählt oder 29 etc.

Der zweite Weg und in meinen Augen beste, wäre garkeine Level. Damit könnte man die tiers nicht nur gut zusammen ziehen und als ganzes Wirken lassen, trotz Trennung. Sondern auch deren Bedeutung anders Regeln. Denn T1 ist ja völlig unwichtig. So hätte man den Vorteil jedem T einen gewissen Anteil zu zusprechen, ohne das eine Seite unbedingt davon großen Nutzen tragen kann. Denn die High Level Chars hätten ja eh das selbe Level, wie die Lowies.
Die Items dürften auch keine so große Rolle spielen, sondern viel mehr Gruppe und Skills und dann könnte man wirklich diese Weltzusammenhängender machen.

Aber die Level führen zu dem Huhn Problem.

Das witzige ist aber auch, viele heulen über Strangle rum etc. Aber damals pre BC war das nie ein Problem. Wenns Probs gab, gab es die Gilde oder andere Gilden oder Freundesliste und fertig. Natürlich muss man sich gegen gleich Levelige oder 4 Level Unterschied zur Wehr setzen und wissen wie. Aber wenn High Level Char das gemacht haben, hat man Freunden bescheid gegben. Doch das ist alles nicht mehr wichtig. Ein Huhn ist die Lösung?

Wie gesagt Levelangepasste Gegenstände und Endgamegegenstände, pro Tier Stat CAp und dann reduzieren auf dieses oder etwas darunter, je nach Items und Stats. Dabei darf die Differenz jetzt nicht so hoch zu dem Normalen Items sein. Egal welches Tier halt. Natürlich frisches Tier, ist klar. 
Das würde heißen Low Items steigen mit Level des Trägers und fallen mit Level des Tiers. Also wenn man Level 30 ist, kann man so zusagen ins T1 gehen, hat aber die Stats davon, nur bekommt man die stats nicht für das T4. Das muss man sich erst noch verdienen, so nach dem Motto und Level 40 werden.

Oder

Gar keine Level einführen. So wie bei einigen Sandbox PVP Games. Also mehr über Skills das ganze Lösen.


Aber ihr Konzept setzt leider ein Huhn Voraus, so lächerlich das ist.
Denn wenn man mit Level 40, ein Level 10er tötet, ist es natürlich gegen die RVR Ehre oder was weiß ich.
Aber wenn ein 40er auf einem Core PQs macht, damit die Zone gelockt wird und er bonus Renown bekommt oder warum er das auch immer macht, ist das natürlich nicht gegen RVR Ehre. Sondern erlaubt?
Wenn auf Open RVR und Core Servern gleiche Regeln! Aber so ist es nicht und damit ensteht diese seltsame Logik.
Klar macht es kein Spaß Lowies zu killen, wem macht es schon freude? Aber das Prob, warum dürfen dann 40er PQs machen im Low Gebiet? Ok man kann als Gegner RVR aktivieren und in deren AEs stürmen ^^, aber mehr kann man nicht machen.


Edit

Es ist kein Mythos das Warhammer RVR Fokus hat.
Das hat Mythic gesagt, und Mythic hat es nicht umgestzt. Das ist eben das Problem und der eigentliche Kern der unzufriedenheit und es sterbens.


Aber warum hat Mythic Berufe eingeführt? WEil die Leute es wollten. Aber warum lassen sie sich mit den Festungen und burgen Zeit, dass den Leuten noch nie gefallen hatte. Diese kleinen AE Fokusfestungen sind Schrott?
Warum hat Mythic bei einigen Dingen auf die Community gehört. Die hätten die Jobs weglassen können und müssen! Denn in ihrem Konzept ist dafür kein Platz. Denn das was an Jobs da ist, ist lächerlich und unfertig und unbalanced. Also so schnell fertig gemacht und auf den Markt geworfen. Auch ihre Taschen hatten nie für die Jobsg ereicht, erst jetzt reichen sie etwas. ABer hättten sie ide Jobs weggelassen, hätten die Taschen locker gereicht. Man hätte maximal ne RVR Tasche für Kriegsmaschinen einführen können. Aber man sieht, die Jobs kamen nach dem Konzept Plan. Das ist ihr Fehler, zu viele Dinge passen nicht in ihr Konzept.

Die Burgen sind nicht durchdacht und fix reingeworfen. Weil es die Community wollte, aber fix reinwerfen bringt nichts. Man sieht es ja. Die Burgen sind winzig und vorallem unterschiedlich etc. Was sie nicht wollten? 

Ich weiß nicht Mythic hat beim Planen und ihrem Konzept den Fehler gemacht, zu stark WOW und DAoC zu sehen und nicht Sandbox, Guild Wars oder andere gute PVP Spiele. Wo man sich hätte auch gute Ideen holen können (Guild Wars mit Items, Sandbox mit dem Aufbau der Welt etc.)

Zu Stark WOW kopiert und zu schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## Miracolax (7. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Es gab einfach viel zu viele Leute die nur bis WotLK was haben wollten oder völlig naiv an WAR herangegangen sind. Und diese Leute kann man beim besten Willen nicht als potentielle Subscriber werten.



Die aber *vielleicht* auch geblieben wären hätte das "Konzept" überzeugt. Und damit wäre mehr Geld in die Kassen geflossen...das geht halt jetzt (wieder) in andere Spiele. Es kann mir keiner erzählen das 24/7 PvP around the clock das ultimative Spielerlebnis sein soll, gepaart mit Bugs, Lags, CtD's und all solcher Sachen. Sachen die teilweise seit Monaten nicht gefixt sind, dafür kommt nach gut 6 Monaten nun eine 2. Rampe rein - wie toll. Damit steht den epischen 20 vs 20 Schlachten ja nun nix mehr im Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ich im selben Thread Sachen lese wie: Naja, ich hab auch so ca. alle 10 min Lags für 2-3 sec - ist doch nicht so schlimm...Hallo?? Nicht so schlimm? Wie tief liegt dann eigentlich die Leidensgrenze um irgendwann mal sagen zu können das es eben doch schlimm ist in einem Spiel wo es eigentlich auf flüssigen Ablauf ankommt? Ich weiss nicht ob es für einen Heiler z.B. auch "nicht so schlimm" ist wenn sein Heal wegen 2-3 sec mal so eben nicht durchkommt und halt der halbe KT draufgeht deswegen. Nein, ist wirklich nicht schlimm. Ohne monatlichen Beitrag wäre es *evtl.* noch halbwegs zu verschmerzen, aber nicht wenn man "für nicht so schlimm" auch noch Geld bezahlen soll.

Selbst wenn überall Krieg sein soll möchte ich wenigstens die *Möglichkeit* haben (ob ich sie nutze ist was anderes) meinen Char so individuell wie nur möglich gestalten zu können. Dazu ist in meinen Augen Crafting unumgänglich, wenn alle nur in den Krieg rennen und keiner Waffen/Rüstungen herstellen/reparieren kann wird es über kurz oder lang nur noch zu Faustkämpfen kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es soll ja auch Schmiede, Bauern, Bogenmacher etc. gegeben haben die in den Krieg gezogen sind - es wurde auch keiner gleich als Ritter in Rüstung geboren (bisschen überspitzt, aber ein klein wenig "Realität" sollte in jedem Spiel drin sein - nicht nur stumpfsinniges rumklopfen bis der Gegner down ist für irgendwelchen Rufrang, der mir am Ende nix weiter beschert wie das ich einer von vielen bin, da ja jeder fast dasselbe trägt). Wenn 2 Leute sagen sie brauchen kein Crafting, 50 andere jedoch schon dann muss wohl etwas dran sein an dem "Gerücht" das Inhalt fehlt. Unabhängig davon das ich meiner Gilde damit auch nützlich sein kann. 

@ Pente, dein Statement kann ich nur unterschreiben. Du hast all das treffend zusammengefasst was die Mehrheit der Spieler, (insbesondere derer die aufgrund dieser Tatsachen ihren Acc gekündigt/stillgelegt haben) schon seit Monaten so sehen, aber mit ihrer Meinung dazu automatisch jedesmal in die Flamer-Ecke gestellt wurden. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie man sich hier aufgeführt hätte wäre der Beitrag nicht von einem Mod verfasst worden...Danke dafür das auch mal von "offizieller" Seite kritisch(er) herangegangen wurde. Denn ständiges Schönreden und Herabspielen bringt keinen mehr zurück. Es mag ja schön sein wenn Mythic ihr eigenes Konzept hat, nur geht das nicht in dem Umfang auf wie sie sich erträumt haben. Der Spielerschwund zeigt dies ja ganz deutlich - und da sind mit Sicherheit nicht nur welche dabei, die WAR als "Überbrückung" genommen haben. Ein Spiel mit nur *einem* Inhalt oder Fokus und mehreren Pseudoinhalten aussenrum kann sich nunmal am Markt nicht so behaupten und wird mehr oder weniger ein Nischendasein führen.


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

Rozen schrieb:


> Das WAR nicht perfekt ist weiss jeder.
> 
> Was ich aber total lächerlich finde, zu sagen wie geil AION ist, ohne überhaupt den Endcontent wirklich mal tag für tag erlebt zu haben.
> ALso bleibt mal aufm Teppich.




Auch wenn ich Pente zustimme und es hier nicht um Aion gehen sollte, so möchte ich hierzu noch kurz Stellung nehme. Zum einen haben die meisten Leute WAR verlassen bevor sie überhaupt jemals den "Endcontent" erreicht haben, weil es schon vorher nicht die Erwartungen der einzelnen Leute erfüllt hat. Nochmal, WAR hatte zu Release sehr sehr viele Bugs, Fehler, Performanceprobleme und Abstürze. Das vergrault nach wie vor die meisten Leute und dieses Problem ist bei Aion nicht in dieser Form vorhanden. Das könnte man mit Sicherheit sogar messen und ist einfach eine objektiv bestätigbare Tatsache.

Zum Anderen ist der Endcontent von Aion reichlich bekannt, da das Spiel ja in Korea und China seit längerem läuft und genügend auch deutsche Spieler dort (in China, in Korea geht ja nicht so einfach) unterwegs sind. Das sind viel mehr Menschen in einem fertigen live Spiel, die mir einen besseren Eindruck vermitteln als damals die Leute in WAR in der Closed Beta, von denen man durchwegs nur hörte, dass das Spiel nicht fertig sei (genau wie bei AoC).



> Desweiteren stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu bei den Subscribern, dennoch sind Verkaufszahlen != permanente Spieler (aka Subscriber), allein aus dem Grund, das ein Kauf viele Gründe haben kann (Langeweile, Neugierde, Wunsch, usw). Wenn diese nicht erfüllt werden, dann heißt das nur, dass die subjektive Erwartung des Käufers nicht erfüllt wurde, nicht, dass das Spiel von vorneherein schlecht ist. Ist so wie mit jedem anderen Spiel, manche kauft man und sie machen Spass, dann behält man sie auf der Platte und spielt sie weiter (Subscriber sozusagen), andere sind ne herbe Enttäuschung und fliegen schneller von der Festplatte, als sie installiert wurden (kein Subscriber). Aber die Zahl der Leute, die das Spiel mögen, lässt sich erst nach einem gewissen Zeitramen ermitteln, wenn Mundpropaganda, Käuferwunsch usw ihre endgültige Form angenommen haben. Wer weiß wieviele WAR Spieler PvE wollten oder crafting. Oder Arena oder 1on1 Balancing. Auf all diese Leute zielte das Spiel nicht ab und es ist fast 100% sicher, dass diese Leute auch nicht weiter spielen werden. Nun aber zu sagen, es haben 800k Leute gekauft, weil sie ja alle wussten, wie das Spiel ist, aber 500k (denn DAS sind die korrekten Zahlen) fanden das Spiel so scheiße, weils laggt/buggt o. sonstwas und haben sich kein Abo zugelegt, dass ist falsch. Denn so war es nicht. Es gab einfach viel zu viele Leute die nur bis WotLK was haben wollten oder völlig naiv an WAR herangegangen sind. Und diese Leute kann man beim besten Willen nicht als potentielle Subscriber werten.



Es ist natürlich richtig was du über die Geschmäcker und Erwartungen sagst, aber andererseits kann ich deinem Letzten Satz nicht zustimmen. Im Prinzip sagst du, dass alle, denen das Spiel nicht gefälllt, nicht als potentielle subscriber zu werten sind. Vielleicht denkt Mythic genauso und kriegt WAR deshalb nicht besser hin? Außerdem gilt diese große klaffende Lücke zwischen Verkaufszahlen und permanten Spielern (mit diesem Exodus zu Beginn)  bei weitem nicht für alle MMOs, sondern im besonderen für alle die - Überraschung - einfach unfertig auf den Markt kamen (ich denke da sind wir uns wohl einig). Die da sind AoC, WAR, Vanguard, HG:L (wenn auch kein MMO), Tabula Rasa und Fury. Für meine Begriffe hatten die ersten 3 riesiges Potential und hätten allesamt viel erfolgreicher sein können, wenn sie jeweils mind. 1 Jahr länger in der Entwicklung gewesen wären. Die restlichen 3 waren einfach nur "hingekleckst" und noch unfertiger und weniger durchdacht. Den ersten Eindruck kann man sich auch nur einmal verscherzen, und das haben diese Spiele, zu ihrem eigenen leidwesen getan.

Jeder der sich erstmal dazu überwindet das Spiel zu kaufen ist meiner Ansicht nach NATÜRLICH ein potentieller subscriber. Sogar viel mehr noch, es gibt genug potentielle Subscriber die noch nichtmal das Spiel gekauft haben. Potentiell heißt ja gerade eben, dass es eine Chance gibt, dass einer Person ein Produkt zusagt. Je besser ein Produkt ist, desto mehr Leute beiben auch dabei (in jedem Geschäftsbereich). Insofern liegt es definitiv im Interesse einer Firma, dass man die permanenten Spieler so nah wie möglich an die Verkaufszahlen heranführt. Natürlich muss Mythic das nicht, sie können auch einfach klar sagen, dass PVE und Crafting egal sind, sie das nicht wollen und einzig und allein die Spieler haben wollen, die den ganzen Tag RVR moschen wollen. Das tun sie aber nicht und gerade LDT beweist doch das Gegenteil. Würde Mythic sich wirklich auf die RVR - Only Kunden beschränken, dann würden sie damit zugeben:
This is it - WAR peaks at 300k subscribers. From now on it's slowly dying. We have no intention to win customers that are not interested in sole RVR 24/7.

Das wäre wirklich kein gutes Zeichen für WAR, denn wie Pente schon sagt, der Spielspaß gerade in WAR hängt eben doch sehr von der Anzahl der Spieler die auf einem Server gleichzeitig online sind ab. Noch dazu gibt es genügend aktive WAR Spieler, die nicht zwingend zufrieden sind mit WAR im jetzigen Zustand, nur keine Alternative am Markt sehen, was sich ja mit Aion ändern wird -  und mit dem StarWars-MMO erst recht.

Letztlich ist es nun auch so, dass Mythic doch die meisten Erwartungshaltungen zum Spiel selbst in die Welt gesetzt hat. Mythic hat nie behauptet es gäbe kein PVE oder kein Crafting. Sie haben bei allem so getan, als hätten sie es dabei, nur wäre es nicht so farmlastig wie bei WoW (ja sie haben sehr oft mit dem Primus verglichen) sondern viel "cooler" (das war überhaupt glaub ich Barnetts Lieblingswort). Klar brodeln vor jedem Release die Gerüchte, aber die PR-Videos geben den Ausschlag. Sprücheklopfen (womit ich auch bei Aion schon wieder unzufrieden bin, wenn von "noch nie dagewesener Customization" geredet wird, oder von einem einzigartigen System, dass man Items so aussehen lassen kann wie man will, ohne die stats zu verlieren. Die Dinge, wie "Items färben", "Zierwerk" und Schieberegler für alles mögliche bei der Charerstellung sind keineswegs neu oder innovativ sondern schon sei über einem Jahr in verschiedenen MMOs live. "Items färben" gab es schon in Everquest I) führt zu falschen Erwartungen, die werden enttäuscht und das macht die Leute - zu Recht - wütend.


----------



## Shagkul (7. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Okay ich gebe zu, die ersten Posts waren nun nicht grad unbedingt von der netten Sorte, wenn du willst entschuldige ich mich auch, wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, ich habe aber eben nun einen herausfordernden Schreibstil, denn so wirds nie langweilig und diskutieren macht im Grunde Spaß.Und ich wollte dich damit auch nicht angreifen, es kam mir so vor vielleicht einfach nur Einbildung ist ja bekanntlich auch ne Bildung



Schon ok, deshalb hab ich Dich ja darauf angesprochen. Ich bin nicht der Typ der dann vor lauter Zornesröte gleich zurückballert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Topic:

Das Problem ist doch eigentlich ein ganz anderes.

WoW war neu, fesselnd, abwechslungsreich und spannend…… 

Warum?
Weil es das in dem Rahmen noch nicht “_so wirklich_” gegeben hat.

Was nun?
Ihr erwartet jetzt wieder so einen Knaller, der wieder ein Evolutionsdurchbruch in Sachen MMOS werden soll.

Das liest man doch schon an den vielen verschiedenen Erwartungen und da lasse ich mal technische Probleme außen vor, weil diese ganz klar von einem Entwickler lösbar sein müssen.

Nur ein Konzept so neu und aufregend gestalten, dass dieses Wau Gefühl aufkommt….. Ich denke da liegt derzeit bei den MMOS das Problem.

Ein Beispiel ist Darkfall, dass Spiel ist wieder ganz anders, ähnelt Ultima Online damals. Aber es hat auch nur eine überschaubare Zahl an Anhängern.

Sicher viele Fehler sind von den Entwicklern selbst gestrickt, siehe AOC und auch WAR und sicher noch einige andere. Aber so richtig bahnbrechende Neuerungen wird es wohl in nächster Zeit nicht geben.

Der einzige Titel, der mich aber auch nur hauptsächlich von der Geschichte und dem Universum her interessiert, ist Star Wars.

Ich weis auch nicht an was das liegt mit neuen Konzepten und Entwicklungen. Vielleicht lassen sie den kreativen Köpfen auch nicht mehr die Zeit sich was einfallen zu lassen, sondern es muss Geld verdient werden. 
Ich weis es nicht, aber ich persönlich empfinde alle Titel die so anstehen, zwar als durchaus interessant, aber trotzdem nicht so richtig innovativ.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Schon ok, deshalb hab ich Dich ja darauf angesprochen. Ich bin nicht der Typ der dann vor lauter Zornesröte gleich zurückballert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nunja wie hat es irgendjemand in der Gamestar glaube ich war es mal geschreiben, Aion zB erfindet das MMOG nicht neu aber sie haben aus den fehler ihrer Vorgänger gelernt und machen die gleichen eben nicht und programmieren ein grundsolides MMO und sooviel innovation kann es eig fast nicht mehr geben bei MMogs, es fehlen noch Sci-Fi MMogs die wirklich gut sind (Wh40k (Freu*) SW (MEgafreu*) aber ansosnten das Fantasy Segment ist fast ausgelutscht imho


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

> Ihr erwartet jetzt wieder so einen Knaller, der wieder ein Evolutionsdurchbruch in Sachen MMOS werden soll.



Das mag auf einige zutreffen, aber das ist es überhaupt nicht, was ich erwarte. Ich erwarte ein Spiel, das bei Release "funktioniert" und genug "Content" bietet um mich längerfristig bei der Stange zu halten. WoW ist alt und schon lange wären viele für ein neues Spiel offen, aber HDRO ist für Vielspieler nicht genug (deshalb spielen es viele "parallel" zu irgendwas, mir hat HDRO von Anfang an gefallen, aber es war einfach zu schnell "fertig"), und WAR und AoC haben einfach nicht "funktioniert" zum Release. Da stellt man sich halt auch die Frage, wieso man Geld für unausgegorenes zahlen sollte und WoW erstrahlt in neuem Glanz im Vergleich zu den Problemen die man mit WAR und AoC hatte.


----------



## Shagkul (7. August 2009)

@Yanotoshi und @OldboyX

Ja sicher, dass mit den Fehlern soll und darf nicht sein. Nur ich denke auch das liegt eher an der Tatsache das man “scheinbar” schnell Geld verdienen muss und WoW viel dazu beigetragen hat, dass man kaum “auf die schnelle” noch neues entwickeln kann. Ich denke oftmals bräuchten sie einfach mehr Zeit.

Edit:

@Epiphone2 und nur weil @Pente ein Mod ist, würde mich das nicht auch nur ansatzweise daran hindern seine Argumente auseinander zu nehmen. Wenn sie unsinnig und nur aus dem eigenen persönlichen Abneigungen raus dargestellt werden würden.

Aber so sind es sachlich formulierte Eindrücke und Argumente und das ist es was ihr nie versteht, dass ist absolut in Ordnung und ich kann vieles davon nachvollziehen und ihm beipflichten. 

Was nicht als in Ordnung empfunden wird, sind Aussagen wie : 
Mir gefällt WAR nicht und ihr seid alle dämlich weil ihrs noch spielt!!111

Das kann nun mal keiner mehr hören und ich meine nun nicht Dich persönlich damit.


----------



## Yanotoshi (7. August 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> @Yanotoshi und @OldboyX
> 
> Ja sicher, dass mit den Fehlern soll und darf nicht sein. Nur ich denke auch das liegt eher an der Tatsache das man &#8220;scheinbar&#8221; schnell Geld verdienen muss und WoW viel dazu beigetragen hat, dass man kaum &#8220;auf die schnelle&#8221; noch neues entwickeln kann. Ich denke oftmals bräuchten sie einfach mehr Zeit.
> 
> ...



Was ich persönlich bei WAR nicht verstehe ist, dass GW sich nicht eingeschaltet hat, als sie erkannt haben, was für Defizite besonders War in der Releasephase hatte, ich mein man kann fast von einem Rufverlust reden.

Problem ist an dem Faktor Zeit ist, er ist teuer und man weiß nie genau ob ein MMO, dass wieder reinspielt was es gekostet hat und ich denke EA als Publisher hatte da einen großen Einfluss drauf ob und wie schnell ein Spiel releast wird , desweiteren sind festgesetzte Releasetermine ein Problem für jedes Entwicklerstudio, denn im durchschauen der Bugs findet man doch noch einen grobes Problem kann es aber wegen Zeitmangen oder aber Arbeitermangel(Was angeblich bei WAR nicht der FAll war, sie haben kurz oder ziemlich kurz nach Release Entwickler entlassen, weil man nun nicht mehr soviel braucht, mMn ein weiterer grober Fehler) nicht mehr fixen.


----------



## kylezcouzin (7. August 2009)

Ich persönlich finde dass WAR ein gutes Spiel ist und großes Potenzial hat, mit WOW auf eine Stufe zu kommen.
Nur das Problem  bei WAR ist (bin mir sicher es ist schon 100 mal hier vorgekommen, war einfach nur zu faul hier alles durchzulesen, sry, aber naja liegt ja in der Natur eines Zockers^^) das viele Leute schlichtweg keinen Bock haben sich ein  zu kaufen und dann nur PvP vorgesetzt zu bekommen.
Jedoch muss man auch wieder die andere Seite an dem ganzen sehen da man auch viele ÖQ´s zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, bei denen man aber dummerweise wieder auf andere Mitspieler angewiesen is und hier in leeren Gegenden ein richtiges PvE kaum zu stande kommt.
Bezüglich des Problemes mit der Grafik von einigen hier kann ich nur sagen  das sie mir sehr gut gefällt und sie auch ein Grund war warum ich mir WAR  zugelegt habe, da ich die Comic-Grafik von WOW einfach nur als ausgelutscht empfunden habe.

Alles in allem sollte sich Blizzard meiner Meinung nach schon von WAR bedroht fühlen, da es , wenn man erst einmal die PvP und PvE Balance gefunden, und die vielen Bugs behoben hat, es ein großartiges Spiel ist.

Naja das ist jedenfalls mal meine Meinung^^
lg.Jeff


----------



## Salute (7. August 2009)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Alles in allem sollte sich Blizzard meiner Meinung nach schon von WAR bedroht fühlen, da es , wenn man erst einmal die PvP und PvE Balance gefunden, und die vielen Bugs behoben hat, es ein großartiges Spiel ist.
> 
> Naja das ist jedenfalls mal meine Meinung^^
> lg.Jeff



Vielleicht hätte/könnte es soweit kommen. Nur bis jetzt konnten die Entwickler nicht gerad mit ihrer Kompetenz glänzen. 

In erster Linie ist WAR zum Geldscheffeln da. Wenns aber keine bis kaum Verbesserungen am Spiel gemacht werden so das der grössere Teil der Spieler damit zufrieden ist, dann macht das EA sicher nicht lange ohne irgendwelche Kürzungen mit. Diese wirken sich dann sicher auf die weitere Qualität aus.


----------



## Churchak (7. August 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> kann man daran erkennen, dass viele Leute PVE equipt sind


daran kann mans garantiert ned erkennen der grund warum die Runis/Erzis/Zeloten/Schamis zB PvE sets tragen, ist weil da die PvP sets auf Schaden (Set boni vom Runi-Eroberer sind zB int und 5% Magiekritt ) ausgelegt sind und die PvE Sachen auf Heilung und da doch die meisten Heiler nun mal wert auf Sachen legen die ihre Heilleistung hoch treibt zieht man halt die PvE sachen an.Das ändert sich erst mit kriegsherren (RR 61+) wieder.


----------



## Ascalonier (7. August 2009)

Ein großes Problem sind Ruckler im RvR selbst mit guter Hardware war es unmöglich zu spielen sobalt man auf die Massen zu kam hat es nur gehangen.
Irgendwie ergab das RvR kein richtigen Sin was die Klassen betrift ne reine hau drauf mit ausnahme den Maschinisten, den man gut taktisch spielen konnte.
Das Design fand auch voll daneben alles wirkte so unkreativ. ( mit ausnahme Aldorf)
Man hat sich was das skillen betrift viel zu sehr an wow orientiert z.b ab Level 11 ein Skillpunkt fand ich auch nicht gut.

Das Spiel hatte einfach keine Atmosphäre.


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde dass WAR ein gutes Spiel ist und großes Potenzial hat, mit WOW auf eine Stufe zu kommen.
> Nur das Problem  bei WAR ist (bin mir sicher es ist schon 100 mal hier vorgekommen, war einfach nur zu faul hier alles durchzulesen, sry, aber naja liegt ja in der Natur eines Zockers^^) das viele Leute schlichtweg keinen Bock haben sich ein  zu kaufen und dann nur PvP vorgesetzt zu bekommen.
> Jedoch muss man auch wieder die andere Seite an dem ganzen sehen da man auch viele ÖQ´s zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, bei denen man aber dummerweise wieder auf andere Mitspieler angewiesen is und hier in leeren Gegenden ein richtiges PvE kaum zu stande kommt.
> Bezüglich des Problemes mit der Grafik von einigen hier kann ich nur sagen  das sie mir sehr gut gefällt und sie auch ein Grund war warum ich mir WAR  zugelegt habe, da ich die Comic-Grafik von WOW einfach nur als ausgelutscht empfunden habe.
> ...



Klares nein hierzu. WAR hat keinesfalls die Möglichkeit mit WoW auf eine Stufe zu kommen (zumindest nicht nach den einzigen objektiv vergleichbaren Kriterien), dafür müsste das Spiel komplett eingestampft und neu gemacht werden, selbst wenn der bestehende Inhalt komplett fehlerfrei funktionieren würde, so fehlen dem Spiel einfach Dinge, die ein WoW Spieler nicht vermisssen will. Dazu gehören vor allem das Crafting und das PVE, bzw. das komplette Raidgeschehen, für eine kleinere Gruppe von Spielern definitiv auch die Arena und Duelle.

Blizzard fühlt sich von WAR mit Sicherheit nicht (mehr) bedroht, die haben die paar Dinge, die WAR einzigartig gemacht haben(hätten) auf die ein oder andere Weise in ihr Spiel kopiert und damit reicht das aus:
Wälzer > Achievements
RVR > 1k Winter und jetzt das neue BG
Experience durch PVP  und anmelden für BGS von überall auf der Welt

Nur ÖQs nicht, denn die hat sich Mythic patentieren lassen.

War ist ein tolles Spiel auf seine Weise, aber wirtschaftlich und markttechnisch ist es nur eine Fliege, gegen den Elefanten WoW, und ich behaupte mal, dass sich das nicht mehr ändern wird, dieser Zug ist nach einem Jahr einfach abgefahren. Das Team wurde verkleinert und entsprechend schwach sind die Qualitätssicherung und Fehlerbehebung geworden. Wie man Pentes Beitrag schön entnehmen kann, werden über 6 Monate lang wirklich massive bugs, die das Spielgeschehen sehr wohl deutlich beeinflussen einfach nicht behoben. Fast schon als Resignation nimmt man zur Kenntnis, dass Mythic verlauten lässt, dass man nicht die manpower habe, um alles zu beheben und die Performance zwar schrittweise verbessert würde, aber im Endeffekt nie ruckelfrei/lagfrei sein wird bei 200vs200, da die Technik das einfach nicht zulässt.


----------



## Pymonte (7. August 2009)

Wobei es bisher noch kein Spiel gibt, dass bei ähnlicher Auslastung und Bedingungen performancetechnisch optimal läuft.


----------



## brudersicarius (7. August 2009)

Breeeeh


----------



## Lexxer240 (7. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Klares nein hierzu. WAR hat keinesfalls die Möglichkeit mit WoW auf eine Stufe zu kommen (zumindest nicht nach den einzigen objektiv vergleichbaren Kriterien), dafür müsste das Spiel komplett eingestampft und neu gemacht werden, selbst wenn der bestehende Inhalt komplett fehlerfrei funktionieren würde, so fehlen dem Spiel einfach Dinge, die ein WoW Spieler nicht vermisssen will. Dazu gehören vor allem das Crafting und das PVE, bzw. das komplette Raidgeschehen, für eine kleinere Gruppe von Spielern definitiv auch die Arena und Duelle.
> 
> Blizzard fühlt sich von WAR mit Sicherheit nicht (mehr) bedroht, die haben die paar Dinge, die WAR einzigartig gemacht haben(hätten) auf die ein oder andere Weise in ihr Spiel kopiert und damit reicht das aus:
> Wälzer > Achievements
> ...





Teilweise war teilweise aber auch sinnlos......

Muss WAR mit WoW auf eine Stufe damit die Leute es spielen?.....

WoW hat sich sicherlich nie von WAR bedroht gefühlt warum auch haben ein ganz anderes Ziel gebiet mehr oder weniger auch eine Andere Ziel gruppe...auch wen WoW ab 12 ist rennen dort 8 jährige rum..WAr ist düster auf sowas blicken die kleinen nicht sofort...wen überhaupt.

Stimmt WoW spieler würden dinge vermissen die Pente oben aber einfügen würde wie Daly q oder das lange Craften es gibt aber dinge in WoW die will ums verrecken kein WAR spieler....das fängt mit 6h Boss raiden an..oder Duellen..(wen man mal seinem Motto treu bleibt mit es ist Krieg...dan bekämpft man sich nicht gegenseitig in der Arena..kleine duelle evtl aber eig. auch nur bei manchen Völkern wie den Greenskins...)oder auch Stundenlanges gefarme für Gold...glaube aber den letzten Punkt wird Blizzard nie ändern warum auch...sie schaffen damit ja neue Arbeitsplätze zudem zwingt man fast den Spieler Stunden langes spielen für Gold und gutes equipt...
Das mich zum Nächsten Punkt bringt was kein WAR spieler will.....Das extrem equipt abhängige Pvp....gut in WAR kannste schonmal von nem 10 Jährigen eins auf die Mütze bekommen..weil er es kann....In WoW brauchter dazu Nur das passende equipt soviel skill steckt nicht hinter dem ganzen System..auf die Heiler gehen selten Welche warum auch...wen du equipt hast hast du dmg und dan schießt du auf alles was sich bewegt.....

Da geb ich dir recht sie haben es nach geliefert...wie sie alles machen...mit dem nächsten Addon soll das schwimmen kommen bzw unterwasser...das evtl Pandon zu Aion? Luft..wobei es hies schon beim Lich King es gebe fights in der Luft......
Da WoW schon einen enormen Status hat macht sich glaub ich keiner der ein neues MMo auf den Markt bringt das Ziel WoW zu übertrupfen auch nicht WAR....Aion Wird es auch nicht schaffen....

Die Community ist einfach nach 4 Jahren so festgefahren da müssten sie schon extrem was in den Sand setzen und nichtmal dan würden sie gehen der Grund?.

Oben gennante Punkte wen du level 80 bist extrem gut equipt und Gold wien Chinafarmer..dan gibts du das alles die ganze Zeit die du Investiert hast nicht einfach auf....bzw du würdest bei diesem Spiel ein bischen deines Lebens aufgeben was mich eig. wundert das Wen du das Regelwerk bestätigst nicht die erste Zeile lautet: Mit diesem Spiel verkaufst du ein Stücken deiner Seele an Blizzard.....der es wie man sieht nur noch ums Geld geht und die Spieler nur noch hetzt der beste zu sein der schnellste und der der die Events am Besten abschließt um irgend ein dämliches Mount zu bekommen mit dem man protzen kann....

Es ist ein wenig Hart gesagt und ich bin auch wieder im eifer abgeschweift aber es ist so......

die schlimmsten Fehler  hat Pente gesagt das kan man auch 1 zu 1 unterschreiben...und ja ich finde sie arbeiten auch viel zu langsam aber das schlimmste ist und das wie ich finde erklärt niedrige Abbo zahlen sehr gut.. es ist ein PvP Spiel..es macht dir Spaß wen du Gewinnst..aber wer verliert gerne jedes 3 Match..besonders wen wieder im Sz ein gleichgewicht der klassen Herrscht das du nur noch Kotzen Könntest wollte ich nicht aber ein paar Beispiele

von 18 Leuten hatte ordnung Heute gestsern und eig eh fast immer 7 Healer 4 Bws (die nur bomben ) der rest 4 weiße Löwen und der Rest tanks...
Wir destro hingegen haben nie solche bombergruppen warum?..keine Ahnung der Hauptgrund wird sein das wen du mit einem Bomber in uv geflamt wirst wie low deine Spielart doch sei..in Altdrof wirste wohl angehimmelt weil jeder son Teil hatt.....

ein Geiles Beispiel..6 Heiler 7 Schwertmeister und der Rest mischung aus Elfen..du sahst keinen Menschen im Bg wir haben natrülich abgestunken wie die hölle bei soviel guard...ABEr und das sagten alle es war geil...es war zwar auch so das du Keine Chanche hattest gut wen du sowas siehst nerft es dich mit der Zeit auch..aber das waren 3 gruppen die endlich was gemacht haben die sich nicht auf das Verlassen haben wie es die anderen immer machen sie hatten etwas anderes...

Ja nun werdet ihr sagen macht es halt genauso...aber Nein die meisten sagen einfach nein wie wollen sowas nicht so etwas muss nich sein wir Können Stark sein ohne Das wir miese Balanc Ausnutzen aber momment....

Ich bin in den letzen Absätzen total vom Thema abgewichen..aber das musste mal raus...Grüße.....^^


----------



## OldboyX (7. August 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Teilweise wahr teilweise aber auch sinnlos......
> 
> Muss WAR mit WoW auf eine Stufe damit die Leute es spielen?.....



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass WAR so viele Spieler wie WoW haben sollte, oder, dass es besser wäre. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es de facto nicht so ist, und auch höchstwahrscheinlich niemals so sein wird, wie kylezcouzin das denkt. Nebenbei sollte man auch bedenken, dass unabhängig vom Geschmack der Einzelnen, der Rentabilität des Spiels usw. auf jeden Fall ein paar Dinge als Fakten angenommen werden dürfen:

Mythic hätte gerne mehr Spieler
EA hätte gerne mehr Spieler
Die Aktionäre hätten gerne mehr Spieler

i.e. Mythic versucht (hoffentlich)alles in ihrer Macht stehende (und im Rahmen der Gesetzte etc.) um mehr Spieler zu bekommen, oder zumindest, nicht noch mehr Spieler zu verlieren (kommt auf dasselbe). Bis hierher kann keiner mit einem halben Gramm Gehirn widersprechen.

Ob man die Bemühungen von Mythic in dieser Hinsicht nun als "erfolgreich" bezeichnen möchte, weil nicht gar zu viele das Spiel verlassen haben und es immer noch 300,000 ? Leute spielen, oder ob man es eher als "wenig erfolgreich" bezeichnen möchte, weil die Spielerzahlen in dem Jahr seit Release stark abgefallen sind, darüber kann man wohl eine Wirtshausschlägerei anzetteln.



			
				Shaqkul schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sicher, dass mit den Fehlern soll und darf nicht sein. Nur ich denke auch das liegt eher an der Tatsache das man &#8220;scheinbar&#8221; schnell Geld verdienen muss und WoW viel dazu beigetragen hat, dass man kaum &#8220;auf die schnelle&#8221; noch neues entwickeln kann. Ich denke oftmals bräuchten sie einfach mehr Zeit.



Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Die Spiele bräuchten mehr Entwicklungszeit. Lustigerweise verzichtet man aber freiweillig auf den Erfolg indem man "eilig" released. Gerade bei diesen drei Spielen im Besonderen (AoC, WAR  und Vanguard) hätte ein weiteres Jahr Entwicklung die jetzigen Abozahlen vielleicht verdoppelt. Langfristig hätten die Leute, die auf ein schnelles Release drängen, dann wohl viel mehr verdient. Andererseits ist das natürlich reine Spekulation, womöglich wäre das eine weitere Jahr falsch oder schlecht genutzt worden und hätte nur Geld verschlungen aber nichts gebracht. 
Ein MMO ist eine riesige Sache und vieles wird erst im Live-Betrieb überschaubar. Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein MMO in der Closed-Beta bereits vollständig fertig sein und von da weg sollte wohl fast ein Jahr lang nur noch "bugfixing, finetuning, balancing" usw. betrieben werden. Ich für meinen Teil, werde seit den Erlebnissen mit AoC und WAR nie wieder naiv genug sein mir ein Spiel zu kaufen in dem in der Open-Beta (1 Woche vor Release) Sachen wie Chat, Interface oder Mob-Pathing nicht funktionieren und der Client aus unerklärlichen Gründen abstürzt. Zweimal schon hatte ich das Vertrauen, dass für das Release eine andere, verbesserte Version aufgespielt wird.



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei es bisher noch kein Spiel gibt, dass bei ähnlicher Auslastung und Bedingungen performancetechnisch optimal läuft.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Nur hat Mythic leider sein Konzept auf genau dieses "unlimited-Mass-PVP" aufgebaut, das sich als technisch nicht machbar erweist. Ich finde es sogar erstmal nicht schlimm, dass man die Spielerzahl künstlich begrenzt (meinetwegen auch auf noch weniger, damit es wenigstens ordentlich läuft bei allen). Dies werden viele WAR Spieler aber nicht akzeptieren. Zudem würde dadurch ein weiteres Problem entstehen:
Man müsste für beide Seiten gleich viele Spieler zulassen, sonst stehen 100 Zerstörung da und es ist kein Platz mehr für Ordnung
Dies wiederum führt dazu, dass man "ausgeglichene Schlachten" bekommt (von den Zahlen her) in denen es für die Angreifer unglaublich schwer wird, irgend etwas einzunehmen. Außerdem machen Kämpfe, in denen die Seiten "künstlich" gleich stark gehalten werden, ganz besonders auf die Balance-Probleme aufmerksam (je kleiner die Grupppe, desto stärker dieser Effekt). Mythic traut sich auch manchmal zu wenig meiner Meinung nach.

Tausendwinter hat doch genau dieselben Probleme gehabt seit ewigen Zeiten. Blizzard hat nun den Riegel vorgeschoben. Viele heulen rum, weil nicht mehr jeder an der Schlacht teilnehmen kann wann er gerade will, aber am Ende sind doch alle Spieler froh. Lieber weniger oft dabei sein und dafür funktioniert das Ding dann auch, wenn man dort ist. Es hilft ja nichts, wenn 500 Leute da sind und alle 500 keinen Spaß haben.
Nicht alles, was erstmal in Foren mit einer Flut von Flames begrüßt wird muss sich als schlecht für ein Spiel erweisen. War hätte meiner Meinung nach viel besser abgeschnitten, wenn sie nach 2 Monaten offen gesagt hätten:
So viele Leute + Kollisionssystem = Impossible und das Kollisionssystem einfach rausgenommen hätten, mit Ausnahme der knockback/ransauge skills. Leider, und ich schwöre das ist ein Zufall (für den ich eh wieder nur geflamed werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist das genau die Art, auf die Blizzard seine neuen "knockbacks" und "ranzieh" Fähigkeiten umgesetzt hat.

Natürlich würde etwas von WAR verloren gehen, doch die Nützlichkeit von Tanks, dass man wirklich eine undurchdringliche Mauer bilden kann, an der man nicht "vorbeikommt" habe ich in WAR selten erlebt (für diese Aussage werde ich wohl auch gleich geflamed, aber ich finde einfach, WAR wäre keinen Deut schlechter ohne das Kollisionssystem), die knockbacks könnten erhalten bleiben. Ich denke nicht, dass dies den Spielspaß halb so viel beeinträchtigtet hätte, wie es die schlechte Performance und die Lags 1 Jahr lang getan haben.


----------



## Diaboli (8. August 2009)

Zu den genannten Informationen zu dem Spiel möchte ich mal fragen wo bitte Werbung ist??
Will ich irgendwas pushen muß nicht nur das Produkt gut sein sondern auch richtige Werbung dafür gemacht werden.

Ich geh nach MediaM und sehe dort KEIN Warhammer!
In anderen Läden ist es genau so.. die Prepaid karten gibt es teilweise aber das Game ganz selten, wie sollen da Neue Gamer hin zu kommen??

Solange nicht Massiv in den Markt rein gegangen wird, wird es auch keinen (oder kaum) neuen Zuwachs geben. 

Mein Vorschlag, Überall Kostenlose Testversionen (in Regalen in *Spielezeitschriften* etc.) mit evtl. sogar 14...20 oder 30 Tage Test anstatt 10

Tot wird WAR wohl erstmal noch nicht sein jedoch sollte man um es zu sichern schon zwischen 500000 - 800000 Regelmäßige Abos kommen (ohne Asien).


----------



## Bral (8. August 2009)

@ Oldboyx: Ich stimme mit dir in den meisten Punkten überein, nur was die Nützlichkeit der Kollisionsabfrage (den darum geht es ja bei den "Tank"-Mauern) angeht, so bin ich mit dir anderer Meinung.

Diese Kollisionsabfrage ist als solches gesehen keine schlechte Idee, vor allem bringt es eine gehörige Portion Realismus (wenn man im Zusammenhang mit einem Spiel überhaupt davon sprechen kann/darf) mit in das Spiel hinein. Rein vom SPielprinzip her gesehen, gefällt es mir sogar sehr gut. Nur die Umsetzung erweist sich, wie bei vielen Sachen in WAR, als Fehlerhaft. Wenn man schon Tanks in vorderster Linie zum Einsatz bringt, das die Gegner es schwer haben da durch zu kommen, dann wäre es vielleicht auch nützlich gewesen die Tanks insofern zu Designen, das es vor allem für Fernkämpfer nicht so einfach ist diese Reihen mit sehr wenig Aufwand zu durchbrechen. Geschichtlich gesehen waren solche Lebenden Mauern nur dann in dieser Einfachheit zu durchbrechen wenn die Angreifer eine überlegende Technologie oder eine weitaus bessere Taktik hatte. Bestes Beispiel wäre wohl das Imperium Romanum. Ihre "Mauern", sprich ihre Legionen, mitsamt ihren Formationen bei den Kämpfern, waren selbst durch Bogenschützen nur sehr sehr schwer aufzubrechen. Frontalangriffe waren Vergeblich, nur Angriffe von den Flanken oder gleich von Hinten brachten den erwünschten Erfolg. Man musste sich also schon genau überlegen wie, wann man diese Mauern angegriffen hat. Warum also sollte man dieses Taktische Element bei WAR Nicht gebrauchen können/sollen? Momentan genügt es wenn 2 bis 3 Mages oder sonstwas aus der Entfernung 1 bis 2 Salven abfeuern und die Blockade ist offen. Ich kann ja verstehen das man PvP machen will bei WAR, und auch das diese Kämpfe schnell sein sollen (weniger vom Zeitaufwand her, sondern eher vom eigendlichen SPielen her) aber das es SO schnell geht, muss auch nicht wirklich sein. 
Damit verbunden ist das ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen in den Battels. Als Faustregel, nach allen Militärischen Handbüchern, galt das der Attacker 1/3 bis 1/2 mehr an Soldaten gebraucht hat um eine Burg etc pp einzunehmen, hier schafft man es sogar noch in Unterzahl. Da sollte man sich vielleicht mal ein neues System ausdenken bzw das bestehende überarbeiten.

Das es WAR schaffen soll, mit WoW gleichzuziehen halte ich für ziemlich ausgeschlossen, es sei denn Blizzard schiesst solch einen großen Bock, das selbst die WoW_Fanboys ihre rosaroten Brillen abnehmen müssen oder aber Blizzard stellt WoW ein. PvP'ler werden momentan wohl eher zu AION wechseln denn zu WAR, schon alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, das sich AION einfach besser oder vielleicht sollte man sagen Fertig "anfühlt".

Die Argumentation bzw die Aussage das es bisher kein MMO gibt, das es schaffen würde Massenschlachten in der Größenordnung 200 vs 200 ohne Ruckler oder Performanceeinbrüchen darzustellen, kann ich so nicht akzeptieren. Ein Spiel, das auf solche Massenaufkommen ausgelegt ist bzw dafür angepriesen wurde das es solche Events gibt, sollte meines dafürhaltens schon dafür sorgen das man diese Events auch einigermasen ohne Ruckler oder ähnlichem benutzen, sprich spielen, kann und sei es, das man dafür eben die Einstellungen in den Grafikoptionen senken muss. Das es aber in WAR nicht möglich ist, mit einem der besten auf den Mark vorhandenen Systemen, selbst auf niedrigsten Detailstuffen etc, diese Events zu spielen OHNE das man sich wie bei einem Dia-Abend der Familie fühlt ist ein Manko über das man als PvP'ler nicht hinwegsehen kann bzw darf!

Grüße


----------



## Yanotoshi (8. August 2009)

> die will ums verrecken kein WAR spieler



Warum kein Craften? ich finde es ist eine ganz nette Abwechslung von immer nur Krieg.



> von 18 Leuten hatte ordnung Heute gestsern und eig eh fast immer 7 Healer 4 Bws (die nur bomben ) der rest 4 weiße Löwen und der Rest tanks...
> Wir destro hingegen haben nie solche bombergruppen warum?..keine Ahnung der Hauptgrund wird sein das wen du mit einem Bomber in uv geflamt wirst wie low deine Spielart doch sei..in Altdrof wirste wohl angehimmelt weil jeder son Teil hatt.....



Ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Server du spielst, aber es ist logisch, dass es mehr Bws, Siggis, und RDS und Whs gibt, denn das Imperium ist meiner Empfindung nach beliebter als zB die Dunkelelfen und deswegen spielen auch mehr Leute Imperium , mit den dazugehörigen Chars.

Ich weiß ebenfalls nicht was dieser Vergleich BW <---> Sorc sollte aber ich kenn viele gute Gilden auf Destro Seite und ich habe noch nie gehört das du geflamt wirst wenn du ne Bombe bist, 



> Das mich zum Nächsten Punkt bringt was kein WAR spieler will.....Das extrem equipt abhängige Pvp....gut in WAR kannste schonmal von nem 10 Jährigen eins auf die Mütze bekommen..weil er es kann....In WoW brauchter dazu Nur das passende equipt soviel skill steckt nicht hinter dem ganzen System..auf die Heiler gehen selten Welche warum auch...wen du equipt hast hast du dmg und dan schießt du auf alles was sich bewegt.....



ebenfalls muss ich dir da wiedersprechen, weil mittlerweile ist WAR im T4 sehr Equipabhängig, du merkst immanent den Unterschied zwischen nen WH mit DK-teilen der durch die Hintertür mit ein paar anderen Schleichern kommt als wie ein der nur Grünes Zeugs an hat, die DPS sind höher und du fällst viel schneller vielleicht nun nicht unbedingt so wie bei anderen Spielen die sehr Equipabhängig sind, aber du merkst einen spürbaren Unterschied.Es hat zwa auch sehr viel mit Skill zu tun, es gibt Leute mit Extrem guten Equip die aber spielen wie scheiße(vielleicht auch nur nen Vorurteil weil die betreffende Person Ruf leecht im T2 gebiet der Elfen als 40er mit RR52(Könnte man auch abschaffen total sinnlos, als 40er noch Rufpunkte im T1 oder T2 zu erhalten!)



> WoW hat sich sicherlich nie von WAR bedroht gefühlt warum auch haben ein ganz anderes Ziel gebiet mehr oder weniger auch eine Andere Ziel gruppe...auch wen WoW ab 12 ist rennen dort 8 jährige rum..WAr ist düster auf sowas blicken die kleinen nicht sofort...wen überhaupt.



Falsch? ICh kenne Leute die sind mitte 50 und spielen WoW und nur dadurch das einige wenige jüngere Spieler WoW zocken denken gleich alle, oha sind alles nur kleine Flamer Kiddies die WoW spielen, in War kannte ich auf Averland auch einen der seine Mutter fragen musste ob er War spielen darf, das sollte alles über das Alter aussagen, der besaß noch nichtmal nen Ausweis.

Und ich denke gerade das düstere ist so anlockend und wenn es dazu noch Blut geben würde, würden sie erst recht kommen, MMo mit CS gefühl :S


----------



## Pymonte (8. August 2009)

Also das mit den Tankwalls klappt eigentlich sehr gut, gerade im Lordraum, dem Außentor einer Burg oder bei bestimmten Sfz können 1-2 Reihen Tanks den Weg wirklich dicht machen. Durchkommen, selbst mit kicks und AoE fast unmöglich. Bin selber schon öfter an so einer Mauer gescheitert und war auch schon einige Male ein Teil des Tankwalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch kann man Gegner gut von anderen Spielern wegblocken, man muss eben seinen Charakter eben nur so positionieren, dass die Mitte des Chars im Weg steht und nicht vielleicht nur ein Arm, da dieser natürlich keine Kollision hat. Die Kolission bringt aufjedenfall mehr Tiefgang ins RvR, wird nur noch selten genutzt, meist eben nur von SGs. Aber dann sind sie fast unüberwindbar, nicht umsonst kommt die 2. breite Ramme in die Burg, damit man diese nicht so leicht abriegeln kann. Dann muss eben das Außentor besser gedefft werden. Und auch hier wurde schon oft genug bewiesen, dass es machbar ist. Btw auch die Kriegsmaschinen (auch die "schlechten") haben ihren nutzen. Wenn alle Slots aufgestellt sind und man koordiniert schießt können vor allem die Tanks/Melees noch einiges an Effektivität zur Burgendef beisteuern. Sonst stehen sie ja meist sinnlos rum oder rennen kurz raus. Ich stell daher auch öfter wieder mal ein Katapult auf. 2-3 stehen und schießen gemeinsam und schon scheucht man die Meute unten hin und her. Das bringt weniger Dmg aufs Tor/Öl und man macht auch etwas Schaden, den die restlichen DDs dann zum umnuken nutzen können. Die Gegenseite muss dann eben die Kriegsmaschinenkiller (Kanonen, Todbringer, Speerschleudern) aufstellen. Das geht, wird eben nur zu selten genutzt, da die Spieler nur sehen, dass die Kriegsmaschine nur 500dmg macht. Das aber ein Chaosbarb, BO oder jeder andere Melee fast 0% Schaden macht bei deffen, das fällt keinem auf.


----------



## Ulyssis (8. August 2009)

Grüße Leute.


Nun möchte ich auch einmal meine Meinung zur aktuellen Diskussion äußern. Ich habe seit der Ankündigung von WAR das Spiel verfolgt und war immer wieder gespannt auf neue Updates und Videos der Entwickler und habe mit Freuden die Nachrichten aus dem Hause Mythic gelesen, wie toll und viel besser WAR alles machen wird. 

Es war die Zeit als bei mir nach ca 2 Jahren die Luft raus war aus WoW und ich mich nach Alternativen umgeschaut habe. Da bin ich dann auf Belagerungsschlachten, riesige Geplänkel, abwechlungsreiche Klassen, "innovatives" Crafting und eine starke Ausrichtung auf PvP bzw. RvR gestoßen. Die vollmundigen Versprechungen und Ankündigungen habe ich den Entwicklern damals leider blauäugig abgenommen.

Daruafhin bestellte ich mir die Collector's Edition des Spiels vor und freute mich wie ein kleiner Junge auf den Release. Einen ersten Dämpfer erhielt ich dann noch direkt vor Release mit den Panikmachen in Foren um das Wegfallen der 4 anderen Hauptstädte und der 2 Klassen. Aber ich dachte mir: "Hey, die Entwickler reichen das gleich nach und dann passt das alles." Wieder ein wenig blauäugig.

Ich mag nicht der typische WAR Spielertyp gewesen sein, vor allem weil mich das Spiel nach dem Freimonat absolut kalt ließ, aber ich möchte nun dennoch erklären warum:
In einem Rollenspiel ist der der Charakter den ich spiele besonders wichtig und das betrifft besonders bei mir die Optik, da Mechanik oder Bugs ja normalerweise noch angepasst werden, es aber bei Grafik und Animationen in der Regel nicht mehr besser wird...leider.

Dementsprechend war ich doch von der Grafik herbe enttäuscht. Die Charaktermodelle sind matschig, die Animationen so hakelig und die Individualisierung das Charakters ein Graus. Ich erinnere mich nur noch an die Aussagen, dass man sich ja noch mit Talismanen und Büchern individualisieren kann. Zumindest bei Release war es bei mir so verbuggt, dass nicht mal das ging. "Ihr könnt der keinen Gegenstand platzieren" oder so ähnlich. Es gibt vielleicht 6 Köpfe pro Rasse/Geschlecht und von denen waren auch nur 2 oder 3 brauchbar weil der Rest einfach nach zerklüfteten Felsen aussah. Um die Frisuren ist es nicht besser bestellt: Die sehen für mich aus wie ein paar abgebrochene Äste und nicht wie Haare.

Zusammengenommen war das Charakterdesign für mich eine Katastrophe. Mag sein, dass ich da ein wenig Grafikfetisch bin und mich freue, wenn die Charaktere hübsche Animationen ausführen. Aber es hat mir immer Spass gemacht meinen Charakter einfach zu betrachten, wie er etwas macht. An dieser Stelle muss ich dann auch die Zaubereffekte ansprechen, die mMn. einfach unterste Schublade sind und zusammen mit den Animationen so gar keine Atmosphäre in Kämpfen aufkommen lassen wollten.

Ein weiterer Punkt für mich war dann die Ausrüstung. Pro T Gebiet gab es pro Klasse, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 2 Ausrüstungssets vom Aussehen her. Und das ist in einem Rollenspiel einfach erbärmlich wenn jeder 2. Charakter dem eigenen bis auf die Brusthaare ähnelt. Wieder ein Atmosphärekiller in meinen Augen.

Und die Ausrede: "Das muss so, sonst würden ja die RvR Schlachten ruckeln" lass ich nicht gelten. Im Jahr 2008 ist es möglich, dass ein MMO eingermaßen gut aussieht und stabil läuft bei mehr Spieleraufkommen. Da hat Mythic aus meiner Sicht einfach versagt.


Die Darstellung der Welt ansich war dann ja leider auch nur konsequent langweilig und leer. Karge Felswüsten können besser aussehen als in WAR, wenn man etwas mehr Zeit ins Leveldesign setzt. Selbst Krieg kann und muss "schöner" designt sein.

Die Schlachten an denen ich damals teilgenommen habe im T2 waren lustig, aber leider sehr schnell langweilig, da es überhaupt keinen Anspruch gab. Die größere Masse hatte gewonnen. Punkt. Das Versprechen Burgen zu belagern, einzunehmen und zu halten war einfach lächerlich. Belagerungen gab es nicht, da dafür die Mechanik der Burgen und der Belagerungen einfach viel zu statisch und undynamisch war. Keine fahrbaren Türme, Leitern oder sonstiges was man aus dem Mittelalter oder anderer Fantasy kennt. Das war der eigentliche Punkt auf den ich mich so gefreut hatte und der nun unausgegoren im Spiel war.
Über das für mich in Rollenspielen wichtige Crafting oder auch mal eine Instanz zu besuchen auch wenn es ja klar war, dass dies nicht die Paradedisziplin von WAR sein sollte, war leider katastrophal. Und da wurde das Crafting vom Entwickler noch als so "cool" beschrieben... Darüber zu reden macht mich noch heute traurig.

Dazu haben sich dann noch kleinigkeiten gesellt, wie das unfaire Würfeln bei PQ's, das Design der Welt(karte), technische Geschichten wie Lags, Serverabstürze und Clientabstürze und die allgemein herbe Enttäuschung über die vollmundigen Versprechen seitens der Entwickler.


Ich habe nun aus Interesse mal die 10-Tage Revisit Aktion genutzt, um mal wieder reinzuschauen, aber im Jahr  2009 wiegen für mich die Schnitzer bei Grafik, Animationen und Effekten noch schlimmer, dass ich mir das Spiel nicht anschauen mag - wie gesagt, das mag vielleicht nur für mich so sein, aber letztenendes muss ja jeder selber schauen, was für ihn wichtig ist. Das Spiel hat vor einem Jahr auf mich einen unfertigen Eindruck gemacht und den habe ich bis heute nicht verloren.



Regards,

Uly


----------



## OldboyX (8. August 2009)

@ Pymonte

Klar bringt es mehr Tiefe, man kann ne Wall bilden usw. Das wollte ich nicht bestreiten, aber ist es das wert, so viel Performance dafür zu opfern? Hätte man es nicht besser lösen können,

zb. nur Tanks bestimmte Skills geben, die dann eine Kollisionsbox um sich herum erzeugen (vielleicht sogar nur, wenn sie mit sword and board kämpfen und auf "tankbaum" skillen?) die dann kein anderer Spieler durchbrechen kann. Das würde schon enorm helfen, weil man nicht jeden gegen jeden abgleichen muss, sondern nur jeden gegen die Tanks.

Oder eine Art System, dass man nur gegen die gegnerische Fraktion kollidiert. Dem könnte man sogar zugrunde legen, dass man sich doch aneinander vorbeidrückt und etwas ausweicht, wenn man einem Freund entgegenrennt.

Wie viele hätten wirklich WAR in die Ecke geworfen, bloß weil es kein so komplexes Kollisionssystem gibt, dafür wäre es aber sehr viel besser gelaufen?


----------



## Pymonte (8. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Pymonte
> 
> Klar bringt es mehr Tiefe, man kann ne Wall bilden usw. Das wollte ich nicht bestreiten, aber ist es das wert, so viel Performance dafür zu opfern? Hätte man es nicht besser lösen können,
> 
> ...



So wie es derzeit ist, ist es gut. Sie sollen jetzt nicht noch eine Idee verwerfen. Vor allem, weil das gleich die nächsten "WAR wird abgeschaltet"-Schreier auf den Plan rufen wird.



> Und die Ausrede: "Das muss so, sonst würden ja die RvR Schlachten ruckeln" lass ich nicht gelten. Im Jahr 2008 ist es möglich, dass ein MMO eingermaßen gut aussieht und stabil läuft bei mehr Spieleraufkommen. Da hat Mythic aus meiner Sicht einfach versagt.



Das war nie der Grund. Es gin darum, dass man die Karriere anhand ihres Designs erkennen kann und das ist super umgesetzt. Jede Karriere hat ihr einzigartiges Design und man erkennt sie auch auf 100Fuß noch genau. Das war von Anfang an geplant und wurde auch so propagiert. Crafting in WAR war auch kreativer anfänglich, aber für heutige Zustände einfach zu umständlich, da eigentlich kein Spieler allein craften kann. Also hat man es reduziert. Es wurde leichter, übersichtlicher und noch langweiliger, als crafting eh schon ist.

und ja, es gibt wenig Designmöglichkeiten des Chars. Aber wer schon sagt: "der Rest einfach nach zerklüfteten Felsen aussah" der sollte sich nicht groß als RPGler bezeichnen. Denn SO sehen die Chars nun mal normalerweise aus. Schönlinge sind eben selten. Wer das hässliche nicht spielen will/kann, der soll sich nicht als Rollenspieler bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 4 anderen Karrieren wurden nachgereicht, die 4 anderen Hauptstädte werden in ihrer Funktion als Hauptstadt nicht erscheinen, das ist aber schon lange bekannt. Das gibt das Kampagnensystem nicht her. Ganz wegfallen werden sie aber vermutlich auch nicht. Auch wurde rechzeitig gesagt, dass sie es vorerst nicht ins Spiel schaffen, das hat nix mit Schock zu tun, außer man informiert sich nicht richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulyssis (8. August 2009)

Wie gesagt. Es gibt Leute, denen reicht es wenn jeder Sigmarpriester gleich aussieht, nur damit man auch auf 200 Meter erkennt, dass es einer ist. Es gibt Leute, denen reicht es wenn ein Volk aus 6 verschiedenen Köpfen besteht und die Frisöre ganze 5 Variationen gelernt haben Haare zu bearbeiten. Orks sind ästhetisch gesehen alle hässlich, dann hätten sie für die Orks ja nur 3 Köpfe einbauen können.

Es ist Fakt, dass das die Individualisierung in WAR faktisch nicht vorhanden ist. Ein Spiel von Uniformen hätte man auch einfacher machen können, einfach vorgefertigte Charaktere verwenden. 3 Männliche und 3 weibliche pro Karriere- ach Mist, das ist ja de facto schon so...

Es gibt auch Leute, die mit WAR, wie es zZ. live ist leben können und wollen und dazu scheints du zu gehören. Aber es gibt anscheinend auch Leute, die nicht damit einverstanden sind. Anders kann ich mir den massiven Spielerschwund nicht erklären. Jeder hat andere Gründe, aber es gibt Dinge, die sind einfach unumstößlich.


Uly

Edit: Und was hat das "will das hässliche nicht spielen" mit "ist kein RPGler" zu tun? Manche spielen einen Schönling, manche Kriegsvernarbte. Einfach und simpel. Deine Logik ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Churchak (8. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Oder eine Art System, dass man nur gegen die gegnerische Fraktion kollidiert. Dem könnte man sogar zugrunde legen, dass man sich doch aneinander vorbeidrückt und etwas ausweicht, wenn man einem Freund entgegenrennt.


klasse idee das wär dann durchlaufen XXL oder was? Ich sehs schon vor mir,der Feindheiler rennt immer schön durch seinen Tank durch und ich als Nahkämpfer kann machen was ich will ich komm ned an ihn ran das hat dann was von Hase und Igel ......... toll! 

Bzw frag ich mich gerade wieder nach dem antun von Ulyssis posts ob ich  ne sonderediton oder so viel bessere hardware habe so das ich die Mankos die da teilweise genannt werden einfach ned nachvollziehen kann vorallem wenn es von nem WoW spieler kommt und ich weiss was da standart ist und es mit WAR mit gleicher Hardware im direkten vergleich hab.


----------



## Ulyssis (8. August 2009)

Ich spiel(te) WAR auf 1920x1200 mit allem auf Anschlag. Das traurige ist, dass die Charaktermodelle von WAR nicht mit den neuen "High-Res" Skins bzw. Modellen aus WoW mithalten können, geschweige denn mit normalem außerhalb von MMO's. Ich habe auch nicht wieder mit WoW angefangen. Beide Spiele haben einfach ihren Reiz verloren.

Die Skins sind matschig. Es gibt kein AA AF, was bei einem "detailarmen" (relativ gesehen) Spiel noch einiges reißen könnte. Und AA und AF sind nicht erst seit 2008 eigentlich Standard. 



Uly


----------



## Shaft13 (8. August 2009)

Ich bin zufrieden mit WAR und habe auch viel Spass. Klar könnten viele Sachen besser sein,aber das ist immer der Fall. Hätte auch gerne mehr optische Abwechslung bei den Chars (sichtbare Glatze beim Siggi ist zB absolute Pflicht, kann man mit nichts verdecken/bedecken.Schade).

Aber bezüglich PvP kann kein Spiel aktuell mithalten (vielleicht DAOC) und alle Spielehaben so ihre Macken und Problemen. Bezüglich PvE ist WOW ungeschlagen. Hier versuchen Blizzard paroli zu bieten ist von vornerein zum scheitern verurteilt.

Viele Dinge die bei WAR stören, machen andere Games auch nicht besser.

Aktuell wird AION als der Heilige Gral hingestellt. Da sage ich nur, spielt es erstmal . Vorher ist immer alles wunderbar und toll, alles wird perfekt, aber hinterher sieht es meistens ganz anders aus.

Ich habe also weiterhin meinen Spass und wer sich an WAR zu sehr stört und kaum noch Spass hat, muss halt aufhören und hoffen,das er in AION das richtige findet.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. August 2009)

> Ich spiel(te) WAR auf 1920x1200 mit allem auf Anschlag. Das traurige ist, dass die Charaktermodelle von WAR nicht mit den neuen "High-Res" Skins bzw. Modellen aus WoW mithalten können, geschweige denn mit normalem außerhalb von MMO's. Ich habe auch nicht wieder mit WoW angefangen. Beide Spiele haben einfach ihren Reiz verloren.
> 
> Die Skins sind matschig. Es gibt kein AA AF, was bei einem "detailarmen" (relativ gesehen) Spiel noch einiges reißen könnte. Und AA und AF sind nicht erst seit 2008 eigentlich Standard.
> 
> ...


im Spiel selbst gibt es keine Möglichkeit aa und af zu aktivieren, das stimmt leider. Aber man kann es per Treiber aktivieren.

Wenn man eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hat, muss man bei "Antialiasing-Modus" die Einstellung auf "Beliebige Anwendungseinstellungen außer Kraft setzen" stellen sonst haben die Einstellungen keine Wirkung. Wenn man das hat kann man sich die Grafik so einstellen wie man möchte. Ich hab AF auf 16x unf AA auf 4x(reicht vollkommen) und die Grafik sind wesentlich besser aus.

Probiers mal aus, du wirst überrascht sein wie schick die Grafik aufeinmal aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (8. August 2009)

Ulyssis schrieb:


> Es gibt kein AA AF, was bei einem "detailarmen" (relativ gesehen) Spiel noch einiges reißen könnte. Und AA und AF sind nicht erst seit 2008 eigentlich Standard.


Muss ich wohl doch ne Sonderediton haben ich kann meine GraKa ohne probleme dazu bringen das sie beides in WAR nutzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: böser Irn-Bru verrat diesen faulen Säcken doch ned immer alles zumal das "Problem" keine minute googeln erfordert hätte um selber auf die Lösung zu kommen bzw die Lösung zu erlesen gab ja genug Threads dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es derzeit ist, ist es gut.



Naja, die Aussage ist doch etwas gewagt und wirklich sehr sehr subjektiv. Das würden wohl Mythic und EA, sowie auch ein Großteil der WAR Spieler anders sehen.



			
				Irn-Bru schrieb:
			
		

> im Spiel selbst gibt es keine Möglichkeit aa und af zu aktivieren, das stimmt leider. Aber man kann es per Treiber aktivieren.



Aye, aber wieso muss man das? Wieso geht es nicht wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch? Das kann man schönreden wie man will, eine gute Lösung ist es trotzdem nicht.



> Aktuell wird AION als der Heilige Gral hingestellt. Da sage ich nur, spielt es erstmal . Vorher ist immer alles wunderbar und toll, alles wird perfekt, aber hinterher sieht es meistens ganz anders aus.



Die meisten die über Aion reden haben es bereits wiederholt und ausgiebig gespielt.


----------



## Pymonte (8. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, die Aussage ist doch etwas gewagt und wirklich sehr sehr subjektiv. Das würden wohl Mythic und EA, sowie auch ein Großteil der WAR Spieler anders sehen



Es ging um Kollision... und ich glaube nicht, dass Mythic die weg haben will, EA das überhaupt interessiert und die MEHRHEIT der Spieler gegen die Kollisionsabfrage ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (8. August 2009)

pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging um Kollision... und ich glaube nicht, dass Mythic die weg haben will, EA das überhaupt interessiert und die MEHRHEIT der Spieler gegen die Kollisionsabfrage ist... wink.gif



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, die Mehrheit der Spieler ist sicherlich nicht dafür sie rauszunehmen. Die Mehrheit wäre sogar mit Sicherheit dagegen, bloß wenn sie dann weg wäre, oder vereinfacht, und dafür die Performance erheblich besser, würde das den Spielerzahlen mit Sicherheit gut tun (Ich denke, die meisten würden zwar anfangst klagen, keiner würde aber wohl ernsthaft deswegen WAR quitten und nachher würden sie die bessere performance wohl mögen). Damit würde man viel eher ein paar Spieler dazugewinnen oder zurückgewinnen, als mit allem möglichen sonstigen Schnickschnack (wie neuen Sets für RR "weißdergeierwieviel", die zwar cool aussehen wie man in videos gesehn hat, aber für die meisten Spieler erstmal meilenweit entfernt sind).


----------



## Miracolax (8. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wer das hässliche nicht spielen will/kann, der soll sich nicht als Rollenspieler bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol, klar - damit willst du uns sicher sagen das nur der WAR-Spieler zur Elite zählt und sich als Rollenspieler bezeichnen darf und der Rest mehr oder weniger dumm ist? Mein AoC- Eroberer und Herold des Xotli sehen weder besonders hässlich aus noch sind sie Models. Sie entsprechen genau dem was ich mir vorgestellt und anschliessend bei der Charaktererstelllung umgesetzt habe. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl mit ihnen und bezeichne mich deswegen genauso als Rollenspieler. Allerdings habe ich ganz andere Prioritäten und gehe in dieser Rolle halt nicht auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AA und AF haben im Spiel implementiert zu sein, nicht jeder weiss es ausserhalb über den Treiber zu aktivieren. Denn wenn es hier solche Threads gibt ob die Hardware für WAR ausreichen würde und der TE noch nicht einmal weiss ob er ein Netzteil im PC hat und für was das gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...will man dann von solchen Leuten ernsthaft solche spezfischen Sachen verlangen??


----------



## Pymonte (8. August 2009)

Diese Sets gibts schon seit Anbeginn des Spiels...

und so viel Performance Boost hat das teilweise Abschalten der Kollision scheinbar ja nicht gebracht, daher ist sie ja wieder voll und ganz da. Ne die Performance liegt im Code begraben und muss nun Stück für Stück entknotet werden. Ärgerlich ists, aber ändern kann man es nun auch nicht mehr. Mal sehen was P1.3.1 da bringt, wurde ja eine Verbesserung der Performance angekündigt (die es ja schon mit 1.3.0b gab, dann aber wieder weggehotfixt wurde, wegen Grafibugs)

Nachtrag an meinen persönlichen Freund:

"lol, klar - damit willst du uns sicher sagen das nur der WAR-Spieler zur Elite zählt und sich als Rollenspieler bezeichnen darf und der Rest mehr oder weniger dumm ist? "

Nö, so steht das auch nicht da. Es steht da, dass man nicht groß die RP Flagge schwenken muss, wenn man nur schöne Chars spielen möchte. Das kann man gerne haben, aber dann sollte man nicht auf dem Begriff RPG rumreiten. Menschen in WAR haben meist einen Makel und auch Zwerge neigen etwas zur  "Hässlichkeit" (von Destros ja mal ganz zu schweigen). Wer das nicht will, tja, der hat eben Pech gehabt. Einen Rollenspieler sollte sowas nicht stören.

Viele vergessen (oder wissen es auch einfach nicht), das Games Workshop eine sehr strikte Umsetzung der Lore verlangt und dass das universum nun mal bestens (sozusagen bis ins kleinste optische Detail) ausgearbeitet ist.


----------



## Miracolax (8. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nö, so steht das auch nicht da.



So kommt es aber an, man braucht nur zwischen den Zeilen lesen.



> Es steht da, dass man nicht groß die RP Flagge schwenken muss, wenn man nur schöne Chars spielen möchte. Das kann man gerne haben, aber dann sollte man nicht auf dem Begriff RPG rumreiten. Menschen in WAR haben meist einen Makel und auch Zwerge neigen etwas zur  "Hässlichkeit" (von Destros ja mal ganz zu schweigen). Wer das nicht will, tja, der hat eben Pech gehabt. Einen Rollenspieler sollte sowas nicht stören.



Ein "richtiger" Rollenspieler wird sich auch eher daran stören das er *zuwenig* Möglichkeiten hat das hässliche auszuschöpfen. Andere geben sich halt mit dem spärlichen Angebot der Durchschnittskost zufrieden und versuchen es auch noch als das absolute Highlight darzustellen.


----------



## XXI. (8. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die meisten die über Aion reden haben es bereits wiederholt und ausgiebig gespielt.



Ich erinnere an jede (!) einzelne Beta: AoC war DAS Spiel, Warhammer war DAS Spiel usw. Alle Spiele wurden damals bereits ausgiebig und wiederholt gespielt und gnaz ehrlich, das ist kein Argument...

Und wenn man sich auch nur ansatzweise mit der Welt von Warhammer zur Zeit der Abrechnung, des Wandelns und des Blutes auskennt wird man merken, dass das Rollenspielerische im großen und ganzen gut Umgesetzt ist. Ich räume ein: ein paar mehr Modelle für Köüfe usw könnten es schon sein, aber mich persöhnlich stört es nicht. Was ich relativ seltsam finde, ist dass sich Leute über das Rollenspiel beschweren (oder über die Modelle) wenn sie sich einfach nicht in der Welt auskennen. Ich greife jetzt einmal das Beispiel von oben auf: Wieso kann der Sigmarpriester seine Glatze nicht verbergen? Genauso könnte ich fragen, wieso denn der Slayer so nen doofen Sichelkamm trägt und tätoowiert ist. Wieso kann der nicht aussehen wir ein ganz normaler Zwerg? (ACHTUNG IRONIE!!) Wenn man sich in der Warhammer Welt auskennt kann man eigentlich ganz zu Frieden sein.

Das alles ist natürlich meine, subjektive Meinung...

MfG (ein mit WAR fast zufriedener) XXI. aka Skonur Snorrisson


----------



## Churchak (8. August 2009)

Mich wundert ja das in diesem Thread noch ned als Argument des nicht tanzen könnens angeführt wurde.^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. August 2009)

> Die meisten die über Aion reden haben es bereits wiederholt und ausgiebig gespielt.



ich habs selbst noch nicht gespielt, aber kann man in der Beta schon den höchsten Level erreichen und den "Endcontent" erleben?  Bei vielen Spielen haben sich erst im späteren Spielverlauf Disignfehler,allgemeine Fehler und bugs herausgestellt.

Wie XXi schon geschrieben hat, jedes Spiel wurde in höchsten Tönen gelobt. Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die WoW und Aoc Foren, da gabs das gleiche über Warhammer zu lesen wie hier jetzt über Aion. Den "War is coming " slogan dürften die meisten noch kennen.....

Ich bin nicht gegen Aion, ich werde es mir auch am 25.9 ansehen, aber ich kann dieses verblendete gehype nicht nachvollziehen. Nach 2-3 Monaten wird sich erst zeigen ob Aion das hält was es verspricht.


----------



## OldboyX (8. August 2009)

> Diese Sets gibts schon seit Anbeginn des Spiels...



Hmm es gibt You-Tube Videos, dass auf der Games Day Chicago kürzlich neue WAR Sets (Sovereign) vorgestellt wurden. Hier mal der Link:
http://my.curse.com/blogs/war-en-news/arch...-games-day.aspx
Eventuell wurde nur die Optik überarbeitet, trotzdem ist das nichts, das einen Neuanfänger oder Mid-lvl oder selbst 40er jetzt unmittelbar betrifft.



> Ich erinnere an jede (!) einzelne Beta: AoC war DAS Spiel, Warhammer war DAS Spiel usw. Alle Spiele wurden damals bereits ausgiebig und wiederholt gespielt und gnaz ehrlich, das ist kein Argument...



Da haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Betas gespielt. Beide Betas waren stark unfertig und es war weithin bekannt.



> ch habs selbst noch nicht gespielt, aber kann man in der Beta schon den höchsten Level erreichen und den "Endcontent" erleben? Bei vielen Spielen haben sich erst im späteren Spielverlauf Disignfehler,allgemeine Fehler und bugs herausgestellt.



Auch wenn das seine Berechtigung hat sag ichs gern nochmal. Die große Mehrzahl der Spieler hat sowohl in WAR wie auch in AoC den "Endcontent" nicht gesehen oder erlebt, weil sie schon vorher, aufgrund der vielfältigen sonstigen Probleme aufgehört haben. Insofern ist es sehr wohl von Bedeutung, dass Aion den Leuten bisher (auch bis level 30) einfach sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. August 2009)

> Auch wenn das seine Berechtigung hat sag ichs gern nochmal. Die große Mehrzahl der Spieler hat sowohl in WAR wie auch in AoC den "Endcontent" nicht gesehen oder erlebt, weil sie schon vorher, aufgrund der vielfältigen sonstigen Probleme aufgehört haben. Insofern ist es sehr wohl von Bedeutung, dass Aion den Leuten bisher (auch bis level 30) einfach sehr gut gefällt.



Kennst du AoC? AoC hat das wohl beste Startgebiet das es jemals in einem mmo gab. Bis level 20 waren damals alle glücklich, die Probleme die das Spiel damals hatte stellten sich erst viel später heraus.

Zudem kann man erst mit dem Endlevel und entsprechender Spielzeit beurteilen, ob das Spielkonzept aufgeht sprich ob der Endcontent überhaupt funktioniert und ob die einzelnen Klassen vernünftig konzipiert sind.




> Da haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Betas gespielt. Beide Betas waren stark unfertig und es war weithin bekannt.



auch hier darf man nicht vergessen das Aion in Asien schon seit über 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist, wir spielen hier praktisch nur die Beta für die Europäische Version. Wie es in der Asienbeta war`, wird wohl keiner wissen oder?


----------



## OldboyX (8. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Kennst du AoC? AoC hat das wohl beste Startgebiet das es jemals in einem mmo gab. Bis level 20 waren damals alle glücklich, die Probleme die das Spiel damals hatte stellten sich erst viel später heraus.
> 
> Zudem kann man erst mit dem Endlevel und entsprechender Spielzeit beurteilen, ob das Spielkonzept aufgeht sprich ob der Endcontent überhaupt funktioniert und ob die einzelnen Klassen vernünftig konzipiert sind.
> 
> auch hier darf man nicht vergessen das Aion in Asien schon seit über 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist, wir spielen hier praktisch nur die Beta für die Europäische Version. Wie es in der Asienbeta war`, wird wohl keiner wissen oder?




Ja, ich kenne Aoc. Die Abstürze und Bugs etc. gab es allerdings auch schon in Tortage. Genauso die ganzen anderen "Baustellen". Zudem wurde in der Closed Beta nicht ausschließlich Tortage getestet.

Zu Aion kann ich nur sagen, dass mir das natürlich bewusst ist. Es ist ein Riesenvorteil für Aion, keine Frage, aber wenn man sich den Spielspart in Korea anschaut und die Abozahlen dort, dann kann das Spiel so schlecht nicht gewesen sein zum Launch. 

Klar kommt immer wieder das Argument:

WoW hatte auch Probs, aber heutzutage ist der Markt dichter und ein MMO kann sich gewisse Probs einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## Brummbör (8. August 2009)

bei AOC und WAR wurde der hype durch werbung hervorgerufen. es gab bei beiden schon great und awesome videos monate voraus, die erwartungen wurden zu weit in die höhe getrieben, die enttäuschung danach umso grösser. EA begeht bei SWTOR wieder den gleichen fehler und hyped das ganze in den himmel.

über aion erfährt man viel über foren durch leute die auf chinesischen servern schon weit gespielt haben und den derzeitigen zustand des spieles kennen. ich glaube viele spieler sind nach den ganzen beta veröffentlichungen schon zufrieden wenn das spiel funktioniert ohne das es die grosse revolution sein muss, die es dann sowieso nicht gibt.

den vorteil hatte wow auch da es in europa erst nach amerika veröffentlicht wurde und die ersten kinderkrankheiten weg waren. gab da auch noch genug aber ich denk die amis hattens die ersten monate schwerer.


----------



## Teal (9. August 2009)

Und schon wieder driften wir von den Fakten zu WAR zu anderen Spielen ab, die nichts im *Warhammer Online*-Bereich zu tun haben. Zurück zum Thema, bitte!


----------



## Brummbör (9. August 2009)

was fehlt sind auch noch die nötigen klassen anpassungen. 
wenns pro tree 7 skills gibt dann sollten die auch sinn machen. zb squigi 1. pfad: die hälfte der skills sind nicht zu brauchen. mach se fertig als finisher mit ner cast time ist sinnfrei. kommt mir vor wie irgendwas in den tree reingesteckt um ihn voll zu bekommen. der skill macht bei sw sinn da er instant ist aber so ist er einfach nur da aber keiner skillt ihn. wenn die skill trees schon so primitiv gehalten werden sollten wenigstens die paars skills brauchbar sein.
btw sollte 1.3.1 nicht der balance patch sein mit klassenanpassungen? nix zu sehen davon.


----------



## Brummbör (11. August 2009)

nach der aktion: wie wäre es mit anti cheat tools? 


http://www.warhammeralliance.com/for...d.php?t=305862




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (11. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> So fühle ich mich auch ständig in Bezug auf WAR. Besonders, da mir das Universum sehr zusagt und die Gamesworkshop Chars (besonders bein Schwarzork) einfach nur genial gelungen sind. Hab schon zwei mal reaktiviert aber ich schaffs einfach nicht über die Mängel hinwegzusehen. Abo läuft aber kein Sinn einzuloggen.
> 
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...das und die Tatsache,dass das AOE Gebombe einfach nur nervt,vergraulen mich immer und immer wieder von Warhammer.
Verstehe nicht,wieso Mythic das nicht einsieht...


----------



## Gernulf (11. August 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> WAR sollte doche in PvP-Spiel sein oder täusche ich mich? Wenn ja, WO bitte ist dann das versprochene PvP? Burgen einnehmen/deffen bzw BG`s hat für mich wenig mit dem zu tun, was Versprochen wurde und was ich mir von diesem Spiel, mit PvP-lastigem Inhalt, auch erwarte.
> Grüße



Dieses gehört zu 100% zu PvP, natürlich um so besser wenn Spieler mit verteidigen! Dies hat DAoC ausgemacht und zu dem besten PvP/RvR Onlinespiel gemacht was es bis dato auf dem Markt gab/gibt. Dumm nur das Mythic nicht die Erfahrungen aus DAoC mit nach WAR gebracht und umgesetzt haben. Die stundenlangen Kämpfe um die Festungen - zumindest bis die Mauern zerstörbar waren - sind unvergessen. Dieses Gefühl kommt halt nicht bei WAR rüber - bis auf das Intro!
Zum einen sind die Festung nicht wirklich gut gestaltet und zum anderen die Festungsoptionen (Erweiterungen). Auch sind die NSC-Wachen zu wenig und viel zu schwach. Und von der KI ganz zu schweigen....man klopft auf das Innentor und im Rücken laufen die NSC-Trupps einfach ihren Weg weiter lang ohne anzugreifen.
Was ich hier auch persönlich auch vermisse ist das die NSC-Heiler nicht in der Not die Spieler mitheilen, was bereits in DAoC umgesetzt wurde - wobei dafür leben die auch viel zu kurz um das machen zu können. Also als Fazit: Burgenkampf ist 100% PvP aber schlechter umgesetzt als bei DAoC!


----------



## Bral (11. August 2009)

@ Gernulf:

Ich habe ja nicht damit ausgedrückt das es KEIN PvP wäre, sondern nur das dieses momentan vorhande System nicht sehr viel mit dem zu tun hat was Versprochen wurde, sei es was den Umfang angeht noch was die technische Seite betrifft. Ja es ist PvP aber es beileibe nicht das was man sich alleine aufgrund der Werbung seitens der Entwickler davon versprechen konnte. PvP sollte meiner Ansich nach schon etwas länger dauern wie 10 min (wenn es denn mal so lange dauert!). Dein Beispiel mit DaoC trifft eigendlich den Kern meiner Aussage, bis auf die NPC Heiler, denn wofür nimmt man denn sonst die Heiler mit in die Schlacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (11. August 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> @ Gernulf:
> 
> Ich habe ja nicht damit ausgedrückt das es KEIN PvP wäre, sondern nur das dieses momentan vorhande System nicht sehr viel mit dem zu tun hat was Versprochen wurde, sei es was den Umfang angeht noch was die technische Seite betrifft. Ja es ist PvP aber es beileibe nicht das was man sich alleine aufgrund der Werbung seitens der Entwickler davon versprechen konnte. PvP sollte meiner Ansich nach schon etwas länger dauern wie 10 min (wenn es denn mal so lange dauert!). Dein Beispiel mit DaoC trifft eigendlich den Kern meiner Aussage, bis auf die NPC Heiler, denn wofür nimmt man denn sonst die Heiler mit in die Schlacht?
> 
> ...


Ok dann habe ich es anders rausgelesen gehabt! Aber ich denke oder hoffe doch das es Mythic noch schafft das hinzubiegen. Das Problem ist halt auch die 4 geteilten RvR-Schlachtfelder bzw. Zonen. Es scheint evtl. fairer zu sein aber wenn die Spieler dafür fehlen ist es aus mit der Theorie auf dem Papier. Das mit den NsC-heiler ist als Zusatz gedacht und hat in DAoC ab und an schon geholfen - je nach Einstellung. Diese Heiler haben nie einen Spielerdruiden ersetzt aber halt vor den einen oder anderen Kill bewahrt! Alles in allen muß das Burgenkonzept arg überarbeitet werden. Aktuell sind die Burgen viel zu schnell erobert. Und dann kommt das leidige Kreis raiden, was nach einiger Zeit öde wird.


----------



## Kontinuum (12. August 2009)

Ehrlichgesagt habe ich WAR nicht aufgehört weil es balancing/performance oder ähnliche probleme gibt (performance probs hatte ich persönlich sowieso net ...), sondern weil es nach ein paar wochen keinen spaß mehr macht richtig... Ich hab jetzt im moment wieder total lust auf WAR, aber ich weiß, dass der enthusiasmus nach kurzer zeit leider wieder weggehen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie fehlt die langzeit motivation obwohl das spiel echt geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mdee (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich lese hier fast durchs Band weg negatives, deshalb frage ich mich warum es das Spiel noch gibt? Jedes Spiel hat seine Stärken und Schwächen, das ist klar... und bei Warhammer ist es nicht anders!!! Wer das Spiel als Leistungsaufgabe nimmt und immer an vorderster Front dabei sein will und muss für den ist sicher der sogenannte Content schnell erschöpft .... da frage ich mich, wie sieht es bei anderen Spielen aus... *nicht anders?* genau es ist nichts anderes, ausser die Verpackung!!!

Das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist das die Burgbelagerung zu öde ausfällt, und die Kriegsmaschinerie nur statisch ist!!

HF


----------



## Bral (12. August 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Das mit den NsC-heiler ist als Zusatz gedacht und hat in DAoC ab und an schon geholfen - je nach Einstellung. Diese Heiler haben nie einen Spielerdruiden ersetzt aber halt vor den einen oder anderen Kill bewahrt! Alles in allen muß das Burgenkonzept arg überarbeitet werden.



*Grübel* Naja für den Übergang wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Lösung. Aber auf Dauer dürfte es meines Dafürhaltens dazu führen das die Heiler immer weniger werden. Es sind ja jetzt schon nicht wirklich viele Vorhanden die auch mal heilen. Die meisten versuchen DMG zu machen.



Kontinuum schrieb:


> ... Ich hab jetzt im moment wieder total lust auf WAR, aber ich weiß, dass der enthusiasmus nach kurzer zeit leider wieder weggehen wird...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kommt noch dazu. Die Langzeitmotivation fehlt durch und durch. Im Endspiel besucht man immer wieder und wieder nur die gleichen Burgen, trifft immer wieder die gleichen Leute. Förderlich für die Motivation ist das nun wirklich nicht. 



mdee schrieb:


> ...
> Jedes Spiel hat seine Stärken und Schwächen, das ist klar... .



Das Problem ist ansich nur, das aus meiner Sicht die Mänger immer mehr werden bzw offensichtlicher vorhanden sind denn die Stärken. Natürlich hat jedes Spiel seine Vor- und Nachteile aber die Vorteile bei den anderen Spielen überwiegen, bei WAR ist es andersherum. Wenn man schon ein fast reines PvP Spiel auf den Markt bringt, dann sollte dieses auch für eine längerfristige Motivation im Hauptbereich Sorgen können und das fehlt einfach. Von den anderen Schwächen, also die Perfomance etc mal ganz zu schweigen.

Grüße


----------



## Kazark (12. August 2009)

Devil4u schrieb:


> 5. Die Grundidee des Hühnchens war Super. Trotzdem konnte man Leuten, aus der Gilde, nicht bei PQ's helfen auf den Unterbevölkerten Servern.
> Man hätte es aber wie in den RvR Gebieten lösen können. Sprich wie der LvL 15 Char zu einem lvl 18 Hochgepusht wird, hätte man auch einfach aus einem LvL 28 Char einen lvl 21 Char machen können dem dann auch nur die Talente bis lvl 21 zur verfügung stehen und die Stufe der Talente angepasst wären.



Keine Ahnung auf welchem Server du spielst aber du wirst NUR ein Huhn wenn du ein RvR Gebiet betritts. Dort gibt es keine ÖQ´s von daher ist das wohl egal. Kannst als 40er ohner weiteres nach Nordland und da ÖQ´s machen. Von was sprichst du da? Das man ein Gebiet gar nicht ausser als Huhn betreten kann ist NUR auf Open-RvR Servern so und davon gibt es keine deutschen mehr.

Die Idee das Charaktere von der Stufe runtergesetzt würden finde ich sehr gut. Betritt man mit 40 Nordland würde man sofort lv11 sein. Denke aber dass dies ein echt krasser Schritt wäre und die das eh nicht hinbekommen technisch umzusetzen. Es müsste letztendlich ALLES runterskaliert werden, auch waffen dps usw. Hört sich kompliziert an.


----------



## Grifindal (12. August 2009)

Ich finde es sehr interessant, wiso ein Spiel schlecht sein soll, das von der Communitiy mitgestaltet wurde. Damit meine ich die Patchänderungen anhand der Spielerfeedbacks.

Es hat schon mit Burgen und Kriegsmaschinnen in der Betaphase begonnen. Damals wollte die Community Burgen und Kriesmaschinen haben, wie es auch bei DAOC der Fall war und das wurde gemacht, das gefällt den Meisten nicht mehr. Dann sollten die Klassen verbessert werden weil die Orderseite nicht so stark war, danach meckerten die Destros weil die Bomberklassen zu stark wurden. Es gab wieder eine KLassenverbesserung. Naja ich weiß die neueste Entwickelung nicht, aber ich hoffe sehr, dass die Mehrheit nun damit zufrieden ist.

Also Leute meckert nicht so viel, sondern kritisiert besser drüber. 
Für die die vielleicht auf die Idee kämen zu fragen, was der Unterschied zwischen meckern und kritisieren ist, sage ich nur meckern ist einfach eine heiße Luft. Wenn du kritisierst, richtest du sie mit richtige Argumentation an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Gernulf (12. August 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> *Grübel* Naja für den Übergang wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Lösung. Aber auf Dauer dürfte es meines Dafürhaltens dazu führen das die Heiler immer weniger werden. Es sind ja jetzt schon nicht wirklich viele Vorhanden die auch mal heilen. Die meisten versuchen DMG zu machen.
> Grüße


Nein, das ist so nicht richtig. Die NSC-Heiler haben die anderen NSC geheilt und die Spieler sobald die unter ein Drittel an Lebenspunkte hatten. Diese ersetzen niemals einen Spielerheiler vollwertig. Und diese sind ja nur in der Festung- bzw. Turmnähe gewesen. Die Spielergruppen sind im Normalfall nie ohne 2 Heiler aufgebrochen. Ich selber war Heildruide und dann hatten wir noch einen Buffdruiden dabei. Weil PvP/RvR nicht nur Festungskampf ist, sondern auch Schlachten im offenene Feld und daher werden Heiler immer notwendig bleiben. Das Problem ist aber in WAR das man die Heiler stark geschwächt hat und somit die Leute die Lust nimmt diese zu spielen. Mein Erzmagier ist immer noch Stufe 24 und ich logge im Verhältniss 9:1 eher mit meinen Maschinisten ein, da dieser mehr Spielspass bringt! Die Heilklassen sollten hier wirklich überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Adalfried (12. August 2009)

Nein es wurde nicht gemacht wie in DAoC, dass ist was die Leute gestört hat.

Es wurde eben so ... naja nicht richtig gemacht.

Das PVE kann man völlig vergessen. 

Die PQs sind auf dauer langweilig, weil sie schlecht eingebunden sind. Denn es gibt davon etliche und viele sind auch lächerlich gemacht. Wenn man im T1 
schon Drachen und Hydren erschlagen darf, was sind dsa bitte dann für Kreaturen

Das mit den Burgen wollten die Leute, klaro! Stell dir das Spiel mal ohne Burgen vor, da frag ich mich bis jetzt was Mythic da machen wollte. Ein Szenario/BG Spiel? 

Das Problem die Burgen sind nur an einem Punkt zugänglich und man keine Mauer zerstören und viele Kriegsmaschinen oder neue hat man nicht zur Auswahl. Auch hat Mythic nicht mal bie seiner Konkurenz geschaut gehabt. Bei WOW haben große BGs wie AV und auch der neue, viele Möglichkeiten das Spiel zu entscheiden und wenn man am Gewinnen ist, hat man auch Vorteile. Bei WAR bekommt man keine Vorteile und Nachteile so richtig. Die BOs sind Unbedeuten, je länger ein Kampf geht, um so langweiliger kann es werden. Es passiert ja nichts großes. Außer ne Gilde opfer viel Geld und kauft sich die Burg. Dann kann der Verteidiger was machen, als Angreifer geht es nicht.
Das Warhammer Universum bietet etliche Kriegsmaschinen, Maschinisten nutzen auch Granaten oder Bomben, Hochelfen können Riesenalder herbeirufen, dass Imperium hat Dampfpanzer etc. Es gibt so viele möglichkeiten, noch zusätzliche "EVents" im Open RVR einzubauen. Dazu gehören aktive BOs, wie Kanonen oder Orte wie man Kreaturen herbei beschwören kann (was man dann aktiv macht) oder HEilige Platze die Passive Boni bringen.

Also mehr also nur die Burg in der mitte und die BOs drum rum, die aber an sich unwichtig sind. Auch stört viele Spieler an sich diese Machtlosigkeit. Im PVE verliert man fast alles was einen Heilig ist und im RVR kämpft man dann um ne Burg, die keiner kennt? Das ganze ist schon bissel setlsam.


----------



## Yaglan (12. August 2009)

Ich weiss es wurde drum gebeten keine Comments von Leuten anzunehmen die es nie gespielt haben.
Aber dennoch glaube ich auch das einige das spiel einfach meiden da die Umsetzung wirklich Misserable ist. Also die Weltumsetzung es kommt einen eben nicht wie Warhammer vor. 
Schon alleine das Tabletop spiel kommt mir Düsterer vor als das Online spiel. Und diese meinung habe nicht nur ich sondern auch viele andere.


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

> Und diese meinung habe nicht nur ich sondern auch viele andere.



Aha, und "viele andere" sind wieviele Leute? 500? 1000? 10000? also ein repräsentativer Status? Und dass dann auch noch von so vielen Leuten, die, wie du ja selbst sagtest, dass spiel nie gespielt haben.

Ich verstehe langsam, warum die Leute in Horror/Thriller Filmen immer ihre Munition ins Nichts verballern... die Leute denken sicherlich genauso. Da ist zwar nix, aber ich schieß trotzdem mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flexaroni (12. August 2009)

Zum Glück haben wir ja Pymonte, der mit seiner repräsentativen Meinung aufwarten kann, vor allem da wo niemand danach fragt. Es wurde jetzt oft genug darauf hingewiesen, welchen Sinn und Zweck dieser Thread haben sollte, also vielleicht kannste dir jetzt einfach mal klemmen, das Spiel verteidigen zu wollen, mach das woanders.


----------



## Churchak (12. August 2009)

Genau Pymonte verteidige das Spiel woanders! Am besten wo keiner lesen muss das es Leute gibt die Warhammer spielen und ned nur drüber meckern! Ist ja ned zum auhalten wie Leute wie Pymonte den Meckertanten die laune verderben weil sie ned mitheulen!!!!1111111111111123437357  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (12. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Genau Pymonte verteidige das Spiel woanders! Am besten wo keiner lesen muss das es Leute gibt die Warhammer spielen und ned nur drüber meckern! Ist ja ned zum auhalten wie Leute wie Pymonte den Meckertanten die laune verderben weil sie ned mitheulen!!!!1111111111111123437357
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat der KH auch Ferien derzeit?


----------



## Churchak (12. August 2009)

sag dus mir. ^^


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir ja Pymonte, der mit seiner repräsentativen Meinung aufwarten kann, vor allem da wo niemand danach fragt. Es wurde jetzt oft genug darauf hingewiesen, welchen Sinn und Zweck dieser Thread haben sollte, also vielleicht kannste dir jetzt einfach mal klemmen, das Spiel verteidigen zu wollen, mach das woanders.



Manchmal muss man sich echt schämen in diesem Land zu leben...

Ja, stimmt "Fakten auf den Tisch -- was muss getan werden" ist natürlich eindeutig nur für negativ Kommentare und Hasstiraden zuständig. Flames, sinnlos Aussagen suw revidieren, widerlegen oder sinnvolle Kritik anzubringen ist nicht erwünscht. Hoffentlich gibt bald ne extra Area für solche Threads (für alle MMOs), dann sind die Foren endlich wieder etwas freier.

@topic: NSC Soldaten wären keine tolle Idee. So was kann man gezielt ausnutzen um dann den Gegner zu vernichten. Hab schon öfter über eine supportende NSC Fraktion für die unterlegene Seite nachgedacht, aber das geht nie wirklich auf. Das kann man zu leicht ausnutzen um viele NSCs zum Gegner zu schicken und dann mit der eigenen Armee nachzurücken und die Feinde zu überrollen. Und wenn es zu stark reglementiert wird, dann hat es wiederum auch kaum bis keinen Nutzen.


----------



## OldboyX (12. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man sich echt schämen in diesem Land zu leben...
> 
> Ja, stimmt "Fakten auf den Tisch -- was muss getan werden" ist natürlich eindeutig nur für negativ Kommentare und Hasstiraden zuständig. Flames, sinnlos Aussagen suw revidieren, widerlegen oder sinnvolle Kritik anzubringen ist nicht erwünscht. Hoffentlich gibt bald ne extra Area für solche Threads (für alle MMOs), dann sind die Foren endlich wieder etwas freier.



Der Thread heißt aber "Fakten auf den Tisch, wieso läufts nicht rund im Ring?". Im Übrigen weist der TE darauf hin, dass er keine hin und her Diskussion wünscht und eben genau das, wie du es betreibst in diesem Thread nicht haben will (Ich sag A, du sagst A ist nicht so gut, etc. etc.). Dazu müsste man sich aber zurücknehmen und sich eben einen Teil seiner Aussage verkneifen.

Man kann ja auch sagen was man glaubt wäre für das Spiel das richtige oder nicht. Stattdessen ist es anscheinend lustiger zu sagen, dass man glaubt, dass das was andere glauben (ob es nun positiv oder negativ ist) für das Spiel das richtige sei oder nicht. That's the difference.


----------



## Churchak (12. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen weist der TE darauf hin, dass er keine hin und her Diskussion wünscht


das bildest du dir aber auch nur ein.

Sorry ich kann dein dauerndes Madigmachen nimmer erlesen.Klar dein gutes Recht was zum Thema zu schreiben aber bei jedem neuen Blablub Thred wo wieder einer meint aufzählen zu müssen (was schon 100000 mal geschrieben wurde) was alles WAR zu nem Scheissspiel macht schreibste deinen Senf dazu. Ist dir echt so fad das du deine freizeit mit schreiben von ellenlangen mecker-Posts totschlagen musst zu spielen die du ned mal mehr spielst? 
Imo bin ich schon soweit das ich den 25.09 herbeisehne ! Ned weil ich da nen neues MMO anfang,ne weil da dann endlich die nächste Beschäftigungstherapie für duzende Gelangweilter anfängt und man dann hoffendlich ned bei nem Blick in den Buffed Warforum nur die 1000 mal Durchgekaute Blabla Threads neu eröffnet vorfindet wo immer die selben "Helden" ihre Duftmarke hinterlassen und in jeder Post quasi der selbe Sermon steht wie scheisse man doch alles findet und wie viel besser man doch alles hät machen können und was ned alles geht.Und das wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und ........................... Ihr seit einfach nur noch ermüdent.


----------



## OldboyX (12. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> das bildest du dir aber auch nur ein.
> 
> Sorry ich kann dein dauerndes Madigmachen nimmer erlesen.Klar dein gutes Recht was zum Thema zu schreiben aber bei jedem neuen Blablub Thred wo wieder einer meint aufzählen zu müssen (was schon 100000 mal geschrieben wurde) was alles WAR zu nem Scheissspiel macht schreibste deinen Senf dazu. Ist dir echt so fad das du deine freizeit mit schreiben von ellenlangen mecker-Posts totschlagen musst zu spielen die du ned mal mehr spielst?
> Imo bin ich schon soweit das ich den 25.09 herbeisehne ! Ned weil ich da nen neues MMO anfang,ne weil da dann endlich die nächste Beschäftigungstherapie für duzende Gelangweilter anfängt und man dann hoffendlich ned bei nem Blick in den Buffed Warforum nur die 1000 mal Durchgekaute Blabla Threads neu eröffnet vorfindet wo immer die selben "Helden" ihre Duftmarke hinterlassen und in jeder Post quasi der selbe Sermon steht wie scheisse man doch alles findet und wie viel besser man doch alles hät machen können und was ned alles geht.Und das wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder und ........................... Ihr seit einfach nur noch ermüdent.



Naja, auch wenn du natürlich tolle Argumente hast, so bleibt es dennoch mir überlassen was ich mit meiner Zeit anfange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es tut mir auch leid, dass ich dich ermüde und du mich nimmer erlesen kannst, aber wenn es dir nicht passt, dann musst du ja nicht - ach du weißt schon.


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

@OldboyX

Das ist ein Forum, Diskussion gehört zum Gang und Gebe. Außerdem steht nix im Eröffnungspost von wegen: "Ich will keine Diskussion, nur negativ Schlagzeilen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab extra nachgeschaut. Und da du dich nicht zurücknehmen kannst, muss ich das auch nicht können, hab mich immerhin schon sehr zurückgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil eigentlich hätte ich hier auch nach jedem Posting schreiben können.

So, OT Ende würd ich mal sagen. Ich wüsst eigentlich auch nichts mehr, was man zum Thema sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (12. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @OldboyX
> 
> Das ist ein Forum, Diskussion gehört zum Gang und Gebe. Außerdem steht nix im Eröffnungspost von wegen: "Ich will keine Diskussion, nur negativ Schlagzeilen"
> 
> ...



Das wiederhum hat keiner gesagt. Der TE wünscht sogar Wünsche und Vorschläge, wie man es zum Besseren wenden könnte. Der TE wünscht aber explizit nicht, dass um einzelne solcher Wünsche, Vorschläge oder Gründe dann "herumgeflamed" wird, wie in dem anderen Thread, den wir ja dafür schon haben, denn das ist ein Teufelskreis:

Warum läufts nicht rund im Ring?:

A: Balance suckt
B: Stimmt gar nicht L2P
A: Ich kann gut, aber Balance suckt
B: Nein
A: Doch
B: Nein
...

Genau das wollte der TE nicht und genau das wird initiert, wenn einer anfängt nicht das Spiel an sich zu kritisieren oder Vorschläge zu bringen, sondern stattdessen die Vorschläge oder die Kritikpunkte anderer kritisiert.

Mit "Ich will nur negativ-Schlagzeilen" hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Du hast Recht, der TE wollte keine Diskussion in dem Sinne, dass Pro und Contra versuchen sich wieder gegenseitig zu widerlegen. Meinetwegen kannst du es ja ein brainstorming oder einen Sammelthread nennen, das der TE hier gerne gehabt hätte. Solche Threads sind in Internetforen übrigens durchaus üblich neben den anderen Threads in denen man glaubt sich gegenseitig überzeugen zu können. Manchmal werden sie sogar von Moderatoren entsprechend gepflegt, aber die haben auch nicht für alles Zeit.


----------



## Adalfried (12. August 2009)

Das Problem ist eben an WAR. Das es vom Konzept her ein Fehlplan ist und war. 

Das RVR ist schlecht gemacht. Kurzzeitig sehr lustig und macht auch Fun, auf lange sicht aber wie BGs bei WOW, sehr langweilig. Da man am Ende im RVR nichts verändert und nicht selten durch die Europäische Lokalisierung auch oft Nachts Burgen zurück erobert werden oder diese 3:00 Raids etc. Also brauch man teilweise garnicht mehr kämpfen.

Dann die Szenarien sind mir zu wichtig, für nur Szenarien. Szenarien sollten eigentlich Spaß sein und so Nebenbei laufen, für Leute die nicht viel Zeit haben, aber sofort Action wollen oder einfach mal vom üblichen gefarme Abschalten. Aber es sind die üblichen verdächtigen Szenarien Typen und die üblicher Aufbau. Kein Zufälliger Aufbau, was einiges cooler machen würde oder besondere Kampfarten. Also net ein neues Szen, sondern mal Ogre Grubenkampf oder Dampfpanzer Derbi. Ein Szenario soll mal bissel Abwechslung und spaß bringen. DAs Open RVR sollte anders laufen, als die Szenarien. Aber im großen und ganzen, läuft es sehr ähnlich ab. Durch die Sinfnreien KMs und diesen Fest vorgegeben Weg eine Burg zu erobern.

Abwechslung müsste an vielen Ecken her und wenn man schon BG Konzept macht, dann sollte man es auch komplett durch ziehen. Mit Aktiven Bonusen und Passiven Bonusen. Weg mit Locktimern etc.

Dazu ist auch ein Problem die Lokale Umgebung. Gerade PVP Spiele Leben von vielen Leuten und viel Action und man sieht es an anderen Games wie Eve oder Guild Wars, welch Luxus es sein kann. Einfach Distrikt wechseln und mit anderne durch die Natur ziehen. Die Gilden intern können ja auch Lokal bleiben, ist ja der Gilde überlassen. 

Die Größe ist für Warhammer viel zu klein. Gerade PVP sollte in viel größeren Gebieten statt finden und nicht vom Level beeinflusst werden. Weg mit Level und her mit großen Zusammenhängend Zonen, die man erobern kann etc. 

Dann sollten auch viele PQs deutlich näher ans RVR gerückt werden oder gar ganzE Zonen umgebaut werden und als ein großer RVR Lake fungieren und dort etliche PQs, BOs und Burgen machen, die es zu erobern gilt und die Zone Kontrolliert man nur über diese Ziele und kein Szenario ändert daran was. Am Ende von diesem RVR Lake, wartet der Abschluss von der Haupt PQ, dass Szenario zu erobern. Dort kommt dann ein Big Boss an, da kann auch sowas wie die Lehrmeister vom Weißen Turm auftauchen oder Karak Kadrins König. Aber so wie sie im game umgesetzt sind ... einfahc nur schlecht.
Kleine PQs? Im T3 ... das ist der Weiß Turm? 
Karak Kadrin ist eine PQ im T4 ... aber ... naja keine Armee Belagert das Ding und dennoch der Zwergenkönig bleibt in seiner Festung? DAs gibt es nicht. Er würde sich opfern und seine Burg verlassen und seinem Sohn die Ehre Übergeben, der zukünftige König zu sein. Es ist ein Slayer. Ihm fehlen dazu einige wichtige Gegenstände ... der Drachenumhang, die Zweihandaxt, die Krone und seine Rüstung. 

Dadurch geht die Lore völlig unter, gerade die Hochelfen Lore ist schon richtig geschlagen und getreten wurden. 


Warhammer hatte Potenzial. Es hatte Potenzial, weil es eine geniale und düstere Lore hat. Gerade das Fantasy Roleplay ist interessant zu lesen, bin gerade dabei mich über die Bücher zu setzten. Richtig hübsch und da liest man auch interessante Dinge. Die vorallem wirklich gut umgesetzt hätten werden können.

Aber in Warhammer hat man vorgeschriebene Klassen, vorgeschriebene Wege die man gehen muss und Vorgeschriebe Kämpfe, die man machen muss, um am Ende gegen einen PVE Encounter zu kämpfen? Das ganze ist zu statisch und festgesetzt, für ein richtiges PVP RVR Erlebniss.

Kurzzeitig macht es spaß und das T1 ist recht lustig. Aber T2 wird dann langsam nervig und T3 erst recht. Weil das Level enorm langsam ist und immer das selbe passiert. PVE brauch man garnicht erst Versuchen, dass ist nur Einfluss farmen.  Questen lohnt ja nicht und die paar Storyquest, gerade als Hochelf, kann man getrost links liegen lassen. Weil man eh nichts änder. Im Nächsten Gebiet, ist die letzte Zone eh erobert wurden, egal was man macht. Also wozu questen.
Dann lieber PQs 1. Stage farmen oder gar 2. oder 3., je nach dem was für ein Level man hat und die PQ Schwierigkeit. Dann farmt man das eben ab und holt sich dann die Einfluss Gegenstände und geht bissel Open RVR, wenns möglich ist. 

Ich find es auch erstaunlich, dass ich meine eigenen Gruppen teilweise richtig Suchen muss, um sie mal zu finden. Aber beim Gegner weiß ich, egal wo ich bin, wie viele Leute diese Burg Verteidigen? Diese Idee ist auch seltsam.
Im PVP gehört Spähen oder halt Scouten eben dazu, dass ist ein wichtiger Schlüssel. Aber das brauch man ja garnicht mehr.


----------



## Critic (12. August 2009)

Ich habe letzten Monat meinen WoW Account verkauft, weil das Game für mich nach 2 Jahren einfach seinen Reiz verloren hat. Habe dann letzte Woche mit nem Kollegen mal nen Testaccount gemacht:

WAR ist vollgepackt mit sehr geilen Ideen. Mir gefallen die Klassen sehr mit ihren eigenen Spielmechaniken. Auch dass das Game sein Hauptaugenmerk auf RvR legt, wo wir gleich zum 1. Problem kommen:

die Server sind leer... Ich sehe Sonntags Nachmittag höchstens 20-30 Spieler in der Hauptstadt, in den Gebieten von 1-20 (weiter bin ich noch nicht) siehts nicht anders aus. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auf lv40 aussieht. Aber wenn es sich gegenüber den Levelgebieten nicht mind mit dem Faktor 5 verbessert, dann sehe ich keine Zukunft im Endgame für mich.


Was mich allerdings viel mehr stört, zw. mich massiv aufregt ist die techn. Umsetzung des Games. Sorry, falls ich jetzt nicht ganz sachlich bin, aber es ist ganz einfach eine bodenlose FRECHHEIT, 13€ für einen Monat Spielzeit zu verlangen!

Ich laufe an nem Weltobjekt vorbei (berühre es nicht mal annähernd) und bleibe hängen - supergeil im RvR...
Ich laufe zwischen 2 Weltobjekten durch, bleibe stecken und es Passieren folgende Dinge (aufgelistet nach häufigkeit):

1. Ich springe ca 20 mal in alle Richtungen und komme irgendwann frei
2. Ich bekomme 30k schaden und sterbe
3. Ich falle durch den Boden und kann nicht mal mein Buch usen
4. Ich falle durch den Boden und kann mein Buch usen
5. Ich befreie mich ohne Probleme
6. Ich bleibe garnicht stecken und kann zwischen den Objekten hindurchlafen

Kommt es nur mir so vor, oder sollte die Liste ungedreht sein?


Bugs, Bugs, Bugs....

Ich bin am zocken und Teile meines UI's verschwinden - /reload hilft nicht. Erstmal neustarten.
Ich laufe lustig durch die Gegend und eine Sekunde später bin ich auf dem Desktop.
Questgeber können nicht angesprochen werden.
usw.


Und was dem kompletten Spiel den Spaß nimmt und mehr als frustrierend ist: der Massive, permanente Serverlag.

RvR macht im grunde echt Spaß. Leider vergeht dieser schnell, da ich mit meinem Spalta nur den AE Spamme. So habe ich die größte Chance irgendwen zu treffen. Ich kann einfach nur die Styles spammen bzw. die Tasten hämmern, und hoffen, dass was passiert. Taktisches spielen? Fehlanzeige. Es ist mir nicht möglich, den richtigen Skill für die jeweilige Situation zu usen:


Ich use Attacke a. Nichts passierrt. Ich use wieder Attacke a. Nichts passiert. Ich use wieder Attacke a. Mein Char macht Attacke a. Ich use Attacke b. Mein Char macht wieder Attacke a. Der GCD ist ne nette Animation auf den Action Bars, die rein garnichts zu sagen hat. Gefühlte Latenz: je nach Tageszeit und situation ca 200ms-1000ms (in WoW hatte ich 30ms-80ms)



WAR beinhaltet einige sehr schöne Ideen und Spielprinzipien, die technisch MISERABEL umgesetzt sind. Ich werde diesen Monat noch zocken, danach wird das Game deinstalliert und nicht wieder angerührt, solange es nicht (vom technischen her) auf dem selben Niveau wie WoW ist...


So long....
Ein zahlender Betatester


----------



## Pymonte (12. August 2009)

Scheinbar gibts in WAR auch Licht- und Schattenaccounts. Ich kann erstmal sagen: Im T3/4 wirds wesentlich voller.
Und Critic auf welchem Server spielst du, man kann sich sicherlich mal sprechen. Viele Fehler kommen mir doch sehr veraltet vor. Ich meine, du zählst Probleme auf, die teilweise schon vor Monaten gefixt wurden und nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Critic (12. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibts in WAR auch Licht- und Schattenaccounts. Ich kann erstmal sagen: Im T3/4 wirds wesentlich voller.
> Und Critic auf welchem Server spielst du, man kann sich sicherlich mal sprechen. Viele Fehler kommen mir doch sehr veraltet vor. Ich meine, du zählst Probleme auf, die teilweise schon vor Monaten gefixt wurden und nicht mehr auftreten.




Ich spiele auf Carroburg. Naja anscheinend wurden die Fehler nicht gefixt.. sonst würden sie ja nicht auftreten. Aber selbst wenn es keine Bugs mehr geben würde, die Lags sind einfach ein nogo... und da kannst du/können andere mich noch so viel schön reden, und mir die guten dinge aufzählen... ein spiel, dass technisch nicht fertig ist, und wegen lags nicht vernünftig spielbar ist, dann brauch ich nichtmal drüber nachdenken weiterzuspielen.


----------



## VölligIrre (12. August 2009)

Ich geb auch mal was zum Besten. Die Spielerzahl ist in Ordnung, bisher finde ich immer schnell einen Kt. Heute waren um 20 Uhr ca. 3-4 im t 3 auf Seiten der Zerstörung(Carroburg). Ansonsten kann ich Critic nur zustimmen, die technische Umsetzung ist ein großes Problem, für mich das schlimmste was passieren konnte. Ein Spiel gerade ein MMO muss flüssig laufen, damit meine ich einerseits die FPS aber vorrangig das das Spiel im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten meines Chars meine Befehle sofort, klar und präzise ausführt. Das ist was mich am meisten stört. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden was den Grafikstil, die Community und das RVR angeht.

gn8


----------



## Pymonte (13. August 2009)

Critic schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Carroburg. Naja anscheinend wurden die Fehler nicht gefixt.. sonst würden sie ja nicht auftreten. Aber selbst wenn es keine Bugs mehr geben würde, die Lags sind einfach ein nogo... und da kannst du/können andere mich noch so viel schön reden, und mir die guten dinge aufzählen... ein spiel, dass technisch nicht fertig ist, und wegen lags nicht vernünftig spielbar ist, dann brauch ich nichtmal drüber nachdenken weiterzuspielen.



jap, das ist echt Schade für dich, wenn es nicht läuft. Schonmal versucht den PC etwas aufzurumen und zu tunen? Das soll häufig helfen, auch was Grafik Bugs angeht.


----------



## Critic (13. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jap, das ist echt Schade für dich, wenn es nicht läuft. Schonmal versucht den PC etwas aufzurumen und zu tunen? Das soll häufig helfen, auch was Grafik Bugs angeht.




von grafikbugs habe ich nicht geredet, kommen auch so gut wie nie vor. mein pc ist immer aufgeräumt. ich entferne regelmäßig regestry leichen und überbleibsel alter software,, wüsste aber auch nicht, was das an den bugs ändern soll. ich bezweifle mal stark, dass ich durch den boden falle oder lags ahbe, weil mein rechner nicht aufgeräumt ist^^


und was soll "ist echt schade für dich" heissen? gibts welche, die keine lags haben? 0o


----------



## Adalfried (13. August 2009)

Naja das Problem ist, dass viele neuere Rechner nicht so gut unterstützt werden. Da kannste nicht viel machen, außer eben diese Standard Aktionen. 

-Anti Spyware,
-Defragmentieren
-Regist löschen und bissel Puffer auf den Platten machen

Aber richtig viel mehr geht ja nicht. Der Witz ist eben das bei vielen Leuten, die isch auch wegen Leistung beschweren, andere Spiele ja sehr gut laufen. Auch bei mir was es so. AoC lief eigentlich richtig gut und hab hier und da bissel was an Dingen weggenommen, aber an sich lief es super. SElbst in STädten mit einigen Spielern, lief es richtig super.
WAR hingegen läuft teilweise selbst in Ecken wo man gerade mal 10-20 Spielern über den Weg läuft nicht gut. Aber es hängt auch stark von den Ecken ab, wo es passiert.
Das Problem Sobald es zum Kampf kommt und Effekte rum fliegen und Clipping kommt, dann naja gehts in die Knie. Aber das System ist teilweise noch net mal belastet. Glaub schon das sie da mit dem nächsten Patch bissel was machen werden. Nur ist es eben traurig, dass es 1 Jahr dauert. Hätten sie gleich bessere Grafik Enginee genommen, wäre das alles kein Problem gewesen.


----------



## Critic (13. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Naja das Problem ist, dass viele neuere Rechner nicht so gut unterstützt werden. Da kannste nicht viel machen, außer eben diese Standard Aktionen.




ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, aber sonen scheiss hab ich lange nicht mehr gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was hat bitte das alter des rechners damit zu tun, ob ein spiel bugs hat oder nicht? ich rede nicht von rucklern, die aufgrund von zu schwacher hardware auftauchen, sondern von lags aufgrund des Server delays

und wenn ich nfs undercover und assasins creed auf max details inkl höchstem AA auf ner fullHD auflösung flüssig spielen kann, dann kann ich das wohl auch von WAR erwarten, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (13. August 2009)

Das mein ich doch. Hab doch nicht das Gegenteil davon gesagt.

WAR ist das Problem, nicht der Rechner selbst. Wenn die einfachen Methoden nicht funzen, dann ist es WAR.

WAR Hat eben dieses extrem.
Bei einigen läuft es mega gut und andere enorm schlecht. Daher merkt man, dass WAR schlecht programiert wurde.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. August 2009)

> und wenn ich nfs undercover und assasins creed auf max details inkl höchstem AA auf ner fullHD auflösung flüssig spielen kann, dann kann ich das wohl auch von WAR erwarten, oder?



müssen bei den von dir genannten Spielen auch  400 Figuren(Spieler) und mehr gleichzeitig berechnet werden(dein client erhält auch Informationen über Spieler du du zwar nicht siehst die aber in deiner Nähe sind)?
Wie war das mit dem Äpfeln und den Birnen??


MMO und andere Spiele kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen was die Grafikperformance angeht


----------



## OldboyX (13. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> müssen bei den von dir genannten Spielen auch  400 Figuren(Spieler) und mehr gleichzeitig berechnet werden(dein client erhält auch Informationen über Spieler du du zwar nicht siehst die aber in deiner Nähe sind)?
> Wie war das mit dem Äpfeln und den Birnen??
> 
> 
> MMO und andere Spiele kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen was die Grafikperformance angeht



Immer dieselben Argumente.

Grafikperformance  kann man sehr wohl vergleichen. Das einzige was MMOs zusätzlich haben ist ein Netzwerkcode, aber nichts von der "Grafik" kommt über deine Leitung. Über die Leitung kommen nur Informationen, wohin bestimmte Objekte sich wann bewegen, weshalb sich auf dem Bildschirm oft Sekundenlang nichts tut und dann plötzlich Spieler "warpen". 

Es ist schon richtig, dass WAR und WoW genauso "laggen" wenn viele Spieler auf dem Bildschirm sind. Doch es stimmt einfach nicht, dass sie genauso "ruckeln". 1k Winter hat immer übel gelagt bis zur Einführung der Spielerbegrenzung. Geruckelt hat es aber bei einem halbwegs vernünftigen System nie und das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer halbwegs sauber programmierten Grafikengine und zwischen dem was WAR hat.

Eine gute Grafikengine oder eine schlechte hat in einem MMO genau dieselben Auswirkungen wie in jedem Single Player Spiel. Manche Spiele laufen einfach besser für die gebotene Optik und das liegt an der Grafikengine. Aion zb. schaut besser aus als WoW oder WAR und läuft auf älteren Rechnern besser als beide Spiele, weil Aion eine sehr gute Engine verwendet, die aufwändig optimiert wurde (Crytek Engine).


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. August 2009)

jo dann zeig mir mal ein Egoshooter oder was auch immer wo die Grafikengine 400+ bewegliche Objekte(mit unterschiedlichen Texturen durch Rüstungen die auch noch unterschiedlich gefärbt sind, Trophäen etc.) gleichzeitig berechnen muss.




> Geruckelt hat es aber bei einem halbwegs vernünftigen System nie und das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer halbwegs sauber programmierten Grafikengine und zwischen dem was WAR hat



ich hab in 1000 Winter nie gespielt, daher weiss ich das nicht, aber wieviele Spieler waren denn da so gleichzeitig in einem Gebiet? und wieviele passen jetzt rein durch die Begrenzung?
damals zu Xr Zeiten als noch openpvp bei WoW betrieben wurde hatte man genau die gleichen Performanceprobleme wenn mehr wie 80 Leute aufeinander traffen. Meiner Rechner ist mehr wie ausreichend für WoW, trotzdem ging meine Fps im 25mann raid rapide in Keller, sonst war so um die 100-120, in ironforge teilweise knapp 300




> Aion zb. schaut besser aus als WoW oder WAR und läuft auf älteren Rechnern besser als beide Spiele, weil Aion eine sehr gute Engine verwendet, die aufwändig optimiert wurde (Crytek Engine).




gabs da auch schon Massenschlachten mit 300,400+ Spielern?


Wir werden es im September erleben wenn Aion erscheint(bzw 1-2 monate später) ob es wirklich das hält was hier viele versprechen, ich bezweifele es. Es wird sicherlich ein paar Dinge besser gelöst haben wie in anderen Spielen, aber Performanceprobleme wird es auch da geben.


----------



## Critic (14. August 2009)

Alter is doch jetzt mal scheissegal, das sollte nur aussagen, dass mein rechner genug leistung hat... Ausserdem treten die lags auch bei mir und nem mob im startgebiet auf...


----------



## ersoichso (14. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Meiner Rechner ist mehr wie ausreichend für WoW, trotzdem ging meine Fps im 25mann raid rapide in Keller, sonst war so um die 100-120, in ironforge teilweise knapp 300



entschuldige bitte aber wieviele leute stehen bei dir denn so auf dem server in IF rum? o0

mehr als 2?


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. August 2009)

mein Server war einer der ersten deutschen Server und mehr als voll. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben teilweise 300Fps....beim Bereich zwischen Bank und Ah wo immer jede Menge Leute rumstehen hatte ich meist um die 100fps(wie gesagt man Rechner sollte mehr als ausreichend für WoW sein, es stellt ja keine großen Anforderungen)


----------



## OldboyX (14. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> mein Server war einer der ersten deutschen Server und mehr als voll. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben teilweise 300Fps....beim Bereich zwischen Bank und Ah wo immer jede Menge Leute rumstehen hatte ich meist um die 100fps(wie gesagt man Rechner sollte mehr als ausreichend für WoW sein, es stellt ja keine großen Anforderungen)



Wann hattest du zuletzt in WAR 300fps bzw. 100 fps?



> ich hab in 1000 Winter nie gespielt, daher weiss ich das nicht, aber wieviele Spieler waren denn da so gleichzeitig in einem Gebiet? und wieviele passen jetzt rein durch die Begrenzung?
> damals zu Xr Zeiten als noch openpvp bei WoW betrieben wurde hatte man genau die gleichen Performanceprobleme wenn mehr wie 80 Leute aufeinander traffen. Meiner Rechner ist mehr wie ausreichend für WoW, trotzdem ging meine Fps im 25mann raid rapide in Keller, sonst war so um die 100-120, in ironforge teilweise knapp 300



Erstmal verstehe ich nicht, wie du in der Hauptstadt 100 FPS haben konntest und im Raid (wo viel weniger Leute sind) gingen deine fps rapide in Keller? Klar, im Raid stehen 25 Mann, von denen sehr viele irgendwelche Spelleffekte produzieren, aber dafür gibts nen tollen Schieberegler, wenn dein Rechner das nicht schafft. Ansonsten kann dein Server nicht so voll gewesen sein, da auf meinem in dalaran (oder damals shattrath) bedeutend mehr als 25 Leute rumstanden.

Aktuell sinds 100 gegen 100 nun, aber auf volleren Servern (ich spiele eher auf einem vollen) waren es vor dieser Beschränkung sicher auch mal doppelt so viele. Von daher ist es absolut realistisch, dass sich in 1k Winter 400 Spieler getummelt haben. Doch wie gesagt, das ist nicht das Problem, selbst auf dem älteren Laptop den meine Freundin nutzt. Allerschlimmsten Falls hat WoW ja eine Engine in der man allerhand Dinge so runterstellen kann, dass es wirklich einen Unterschied macht (was man bei der Grafikengine von WAR ja auch stark vermisst - die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind bestenfalls als rudimentär zu bezeichnen) und somit zumindest grafisch ruckelfrei spielbar ist.

Die Lags in 1k Winter bei so vielen Spielern sind natürlich ein ganz anderes Problem, das mit den Servern zu tun hat, die eine solche Informationsflut auf so "engem Raum" nicht bewältigen können. Seit der Spielerbegrenzung hatte ich keine Lags mehr in 1k Winter.



> gabs da auch schon Massenschlachten mit 300,400+ Spielern?
> 
> 
> Wir werden es im September erleben wenn Aion erscheint(bzw 1-2 monate später) ob es wirklich das hält was hier viele versprechen, ich bezweifele es. Es wird sicherlich ein paar Dinge besser gelöst haben wie in anderen Spielen, aber Performanceprobleme wird es auch da geben.



Das stimmt natürlich, auch andere Spiele haben Performance Probleme. Was hier aber immer wieder verdrängt wird, ist dass die Leute, in den Threads über Performance Probleme bei WAR generell klagen. Auch in SZs (bei verhältnismäßig sehr wenigen Spielern) oder sonst in der Welt. Würde WAR nur bei 400+ Spielern ruckeln, dann hätten bei weitem nicht so viele aufgehört.

Nur bei den 3 Rechnern die ich habe läuft Aion einfach besser, flüssiger und runder in den Closed Preview Weekends, als dies WAR tut.


----------



## Rorgak (14. August 2009)

Also die Probleme mit dem hängenbleiben an irgendwelchen Objekten kenne ich sehr gut, das letzte mal mehrmals vor 2 Tagen passier. In Szenarien, im Freien und in Burgen. Bämmmm 30k Schaden tot...denk ich mir mal wieder was das für ne tolle Lösung ist. Der Spieler wird gekillt weil er in der bescheidenen Landschaft hängen bleibt!!!

Was die Lags angeht kenne ich persönlich nur die Fälle das es in Festungen extrem wird (1-10s Reaktionszeit), in der Stadt ebenso.

Was aber noch schlimmer ist ist der Lag welcher sich hinter dem GCD verbirgt. Ich kann einen Spruch ausführen obwohl der GCD noch 1 Sekunde laufen müsste und genau das macht das Spiel bzw. die Steuerung schwammig ein dauerhafter Verzug von 0,5 - 1s. 

Was auch geändert werden muss: Schonmal probiert ne Rampe hochzukommen wo 50 Leute auch hoch wollen.....ein Stau auf der Autobahn ist ja echt nix dagegen! Man ist mehr damit beschäftigt irgendwie vorwärtszukommen als den Gegner zu bekämpfen!

Was auch nicht sein darf, in RvR Gebieten merkt man die Ankunft des Feindes für mehrere Sekunden reagiert das Spiel stark verzögert wenn der Zerg eintrudelt, auch wenns nur nen KT ist ;-).

Und natürlich gibt es noch ganz ganz viele Baustellen!


----------



## Shintuargar (14. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> mein Server war einer der ersten deutschen Server und mehr als voll. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben teilweise 300Fps....beim Bereich zwischen Bank und Ah wo immer jede Menge Leute rumstehen hatte ich meist um die 100fps(wie gesagt man Rechner sollte mehr als ausreichend für WoW sein, es stellt ja keine großen Anforderungen)



Ich dachte eigentlich, WoW hat eine FPS Limitierung. Egal was ich mache, ich habe nie mehr als 75. Egal ob ich es auf Ultra habe oder alles runtergstellt.


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. August 2009)

> Erstmal verstehe ich nicht, wie du in der Hauptstadt 100 FPS haben konntest und im Raid (wo viel weniger Leute sind) gingen deine fps rapide in Keller? Klar, im Raid stehen 25 Mann, von denen sehr viele irgendwelche Spelleffekte produzieren, aber dafür gibts nen tollen Schieberegler, wenn dein Rechner das nicht schafft. Ansonsten kann dein Server nicht so voll gewesen sein, da auf meinem in dalaran (oder damals shattrath) bedeutend mehr als 25 Leute rumstanden.



Da ich keine Lust habe mein WoW Account zu reaktivieren um zu dokumentieren wann ich wo wieviel fps habe, musst du mir das so glauben. Diese extremen Fps Einbrüche hatte ich  damals in Sunwell besonders bei M´uru und Kil´jaeden, mit extrem meine ich allerdings nicht das die Fps unspielbar wurde. Sie verringerte sich um ca. 60-70% wenn die bosse ihre Lichtshow starteten.

Mein Server war Perenolde, kannst dich da jamal einloggen und nachsehen ob er voll ist oder nicht


----------



## OldboyX (14. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust habe mein WoW Account zu reaktivieren um zu dokumentieren wann ich wo wieviel fps habe, musst du mir das so glauben. Diese extremen Fps Einbrüche hatte ich  damals in Sunwell besonders bei M´uru und Kil´jaeden, mit extrem meine ich allerdings nicht das die Fps unspielbar wurde. Sie verringerte sich um ca. 60-70% wenn die bosse ihre Lichtshow starteten.
> 
> Mein Server war Perenolde, kannst dich da jamal einloggen und nachsehen ob er voll ist oder nicht



Jo wie gesagt, wenn das nur bei bestimmten Encountern auftritt sind es die Zauberdetails. Bestimmte Effekte verlangen den Shadern etc. einfach mehr ab (Beispiele aus dem aktuellen Content sind Sapphiron mit dem Blizzard, oder Hodir mit den ganzen Eiseffekten) als andere Effekte. Einstellungen entsprechend vornehmen und die Probleme sollten gegessen sein.


----------



## Pacster (15. August 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Was auch geändert werden muss: Schonmal probiert ne Rampe hochzukommen wo 50 Leute auch hoch wollen.....ein Stau auf der Autobahn ist ja echt nix dagegen! Man ist mehr damit beschäftigt irgendwie vorwärtszukommen als den Gegner zu bekämpfen!




Das ist so gewollt...und der Grund weshalb praktisch alle anderen Spiele die Kollisionsabfrage entweder nie drin hatten oder entfernt haben. ;-)


----------



## schielschiessa (15. August 2009)

so nach dem ich mir nun alle posts gelesen habe melde ich mich auch mal zu wort ( ist übrigens mein erster beitrag im buffed forum also seid nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Ich spiel war seid der closed beta  hab mir das pre order packet von war damals geholt und mich gefreut wie en schneekönig als es endlich so weit war.

Was mich an War stört: 

-bestimmte versprechen, wie es wird erkennnbar sein welchen rr ein char hat ( grösse ändert sich, bärte wachsen, orks werden grüner ect ect) würde nich eingeführt, wobei das ein feature wäre das es so in keinen anderen mmo so gab und dem spiel sehr gut getan hätte da es motiviert hätte weiterzuspielen nur um zu sehen wie sich der char weiterentwickelt.
-extreme performance einbrüche ( nicht nur das es lagt, bei mir und andere spieler die ich kenne ist es so das wir regelmässig in den char auswahlbildschirm geworfen werden und man sich 3 mal wieder einloggen muss damit es wieder läuft, lagst aller alle 10 min 2-3 sek einen wäre noch schön bei mir ist es so das ich teils 30 sek lags habe alle paar min wobei sich noch alles bewegt wie chars feinde ect  aber die zauberleiste genau wie die timer nicht ablaufen sonder eingefroren sind der schaden wir danach hochgerechnet und ich seh ein wald aus zahlen hochschiessen.)
-das man in War zu wenig alleine machen.Ja ich weiss das ist von mythic so gewollt das man in grp untewegs sein soll, aber mal ehrlich nicht immer hat man lust dazu. Und wenn ich an daoc denke das man allein im rvr viel machen konnte oder nur zu 2, man konnte bei guter spielweisse und skill gegen so gut wie jede klasse als sieger hervorgehen und alleine rumziehen das ist in war leider nicht so mann wird gezwungen in eine grp zu gehen um erfolgreich zu sein aber so lernen auch viele ihren char nicht richtig kennen weil sie irgendwas in die feinde spamen weil dran steht macht dmg  und sie nicht auf sich allein gestellt sind, und bevor jetzt kommt ( ja dann musst dir ne stamm grp oder gildengrp suchen um spass im rvr zu haben ), hab ich in der gilde in der ich bin bekommen wir meist immer nen kt zusammen nur mit gildenmitlgliedern.

mein acc läuft noch und ich hoffe das es sich bessern wird in mancher hinsicht das man ein paar dinge vielleicht nicht mehr integrieren kann ist mir klar.
zerpflückt meinen beitrag nich zu sehr ich schreib wie ich rede ohne punkt und komma.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So das War´s^^ 
alle rechtschreib grammatik und satzzeichen fehler dürfen behalten und in andere texten wiederverwendet werden.
mfg schiel


----------



## Adalfried (15. August 2009)

Damals war WOW noch frisch, die Rechner und das Inet noch net so stark. Die Server noch net so Leistungsfähig (für Bezahlbare Preise) etc. Damals hatte man nicht so viel Geld rein gesteckt, weil man nicht so viel heraus bekam. MMOs haben sich erst durch WOW entwickelt.

Aber zu sagen WOW war damals auch langsam ist falsch.

Wir haben andere Zeiten, andere Grafik Engines (Cry Engi oder die Unreal Engi) etc., da gibt es viel Auswahl.
Wir haben andere RAM und andere Rechner (Dual Core, mehr Grafikspeicher etc.)
Wir haben andere Internetbandbreite, andere Server etc.

Man kann nicht WAR mit WOW zum start vergleichen. Das wäre als würde ich einen heutigen Rechner, mit dem vor 6 Jahren vergleichen. Das ist nicht fair. WAR hatte vor 3 Jahren angefangen und da gab es bereits gute Grafik Engine und eine davon hätte doch gelangt. Weiß net zu 100%, aber glaub AoC hat die Far Cry Engine genommen. Aber an sich spürt man eine gute Grafik und eine schöne wirkende Welt, auch an Leuten die dann bissel mehr aushalten und doch bleiben, obwohl es die üblichen Bugs gibt. Aber ein MMO ist nie perfekt, es gibt immer Fehler etc. Damit leben wir als Kunden auch, dafür zahlt man im Monat. Aber man zahlt im Monat nicht für Konzeptfehler und immer wieder rausschieben von wirklich wichtigen Änderungen. Da hört man halt auf und zahlt den keinen Cent mehr.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. August 2009)

Da hier ja einige gerne auf Aion verweisen weil es ja jetzt schon im Gegensatz zu Warhammer viel besser und stabiler läuft, hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und mir ein paar Videos bei Yout.... angesehen. 
Die Grafik ist wirklich hübsch und das Spiel scheint eine stimmige Atmosphäre zu haben, gefällt mir wirklich. Was mich aber bei der ganzen Sache mehr interessiert hat waren Pvp bzw RvR(Massenschlachten) nach ein bisschen Suchen hab ich dann ein paar Videos gefunden wo geschätze 30-40 Spieler gegeneinander kämpfen. 

Schon hier zeigt sich dass die schicke Grafik ihren Preis hat, man konnte deutliche Ruckler(ok wenn man Videos ingame aufnimmt kostet das Performance) erkennen, zudem scheinen wohl die Server teilweise etwas überlastet zu sein, sodass es zu Lags kam.

Eine richtige Massenschlacht mit 100 Spielern aufwärts hab ich leider nicht gefunden, hat da jemand evtl. ein Video?

Mir geht es nicht darum Aion schlecht zu machen, wie schon erwähnt werde ich es mir auch kaufen. Ich wollte halt der Behauptung nachgehen dass die Warhammerengine totaler Mist ist und Aion schon jetzt viel besser läuft ,hinsichtlich Grafik und Serverperformance.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Eine richtige Massenschlacht mit 100 Spielern aufwärts hab ich leider nicht gefunden, hat da jemand evtl. ein Video?



Da ich keinen Betakey für AION habe würden mich solche Videos auch interessieren. Man sagt ja vielerorts, dass Burgbelagerungen und die Schlachten in AION besser sind als in WAR. Warum findet man aber keine Videos dazu - die begeisterte Community hätte doch der Welt schon längst über youtube klarmachen müssen, wer nun der Chef im Ring ist? Nimmt auf den Beta- und Liveservern keiner an Burgbelagerungen und Massenschlachten teil oder was? Ist AION am Ende vielleicht doch nur ein 1vs1 Gankergame?


----------



## Wolfner (16. August 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das ist so gewollt...und der Grund weshalb praktisch alle anderen Spiele die Kollisionsabfrage entweder nie drin hatten oder entfernt haben. ;-)



Jop und ohne Kollisionsabfrage versuch mal einer in Unterzahl eine Burg zu verteidigen.

Mit 1.3.1. hört sich das Rampendrängeln sowieso auf.

Aber dann braucht man die Kollisionsabfrage immernoch... und zwar am Tor (mehr denn je).

Edit:

Aion-RvR für die, die danach gefragt haben (hab mir nur nen kleinen Teil angesehen bisher, aber seht selbst):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeY21opDK6M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwlY...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uU-_xHj0qA (scheinbar Arenakampf - könnt mir schon wieder speiübel werden, wenn ich das Rumgehüpfe sehe. Zumindest sehen die obigen Schlachten nett aus.)

Edit2:
Möp...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcpFDS9hMDg...feature=related
5:30-6:36 - Erinnert mich leicht an die zweite PQ-Stage der Stadtbelagerung von WAR.... naaaja.
Ohne was madig reden zu wollen, aber was wird nochmal mit 1.3.1. in WAR praktisch rausgenommen bzw. verändert?


----------



## Adalfried (16. August 2009)

Ja dennoch haben sie ne Schlechte Lösung gewählt und bekommen sie vielleicht in Griff, meine Führugnswechsel ist das beste was passieren könnte.

Denn in der Beta gab es kaum Streßtest und das haben sie bereut. Denn Streßtest für ein MMO nicht zu machen oder nur 1 oder 2 und fertig, ist ein unding. Sie haben viel zu Berechnen keine Frage. Aber wir haben RAM, Prozessoren und Grafikkarten die das packen. Andere Dinge kann der Server berechenen, der muss ja auch was tun. Da bezahlt man nochmal richtig viel. Da sie ien billiges und einfachs uraltes Kampfsystem habe (was schon net bei Veröffentlichung funzte), hat aber einen großen Vorteil. AoC hat ein dynamisches Kampfsystem und da ist dann wirklich Lag sehr störend. Dort muss man ihn fast vermeiden.
Aber bei dem alten Kampfsystem kann man sich helfen, in den man Sichtlinien etc., einfach definiert wenn der Client es sieht ist es so und fertig. Net das es so ist, wie es mal war. Das man sich sah, aber beide Position gewechselt hatten und dann ging nichts mehr, weil naja ... keine Sichtlinie oder sowas und die Fähigkeit war aber ausgelöst. Da sollte man bei diesem billigen einfachen Kampfsystem mal vermeiden.

Meine das sind Typen, die wir dafür bezahlen und die mit DAoC ja schonmal sowas gemacht haben. Da kann man gewisse Dinge erwarten. Ich erwarte ja auch vom Handwerker, dass er weiß wie seine Messgeräte Funktionieren und was er eigentlich zu machen hat. Er kann nicht alles Wissen, aber gewisse Dinge sollten da sein. Aber WAR hat gewisse Dinge nicht gehabt und hat die in diesem 1 Jahr beheben müssen, dass sind probleme die sollten schon in der Open Beta fast weg sein. 

Aber sie habendie falsche Enginee genommen. Daher ruckelt es enorm. Weil eben neben Kollision, dann noch Grafik dazu kommt und wenn dann noch paar mit Lichtern um sich schießen, hat man pech.


Aber zu Aoin

1. Sie wissen was sie machen. Die haben mehr Ahnung von MMOs, als Mythic gezeigt hat.
2. Sie haben mal ein eigenes Kampfsystem, zwar immernoch mit Klick und Cast, aber bissel anders gemacht.
3. Die Festungen sind größer als WAR ganze Städte sind
4. Arena gibt es im Warhammer Universum auch. Orks die sich nicht gegensteitig schlagen gibt es nicht. Wenn Orkz langeweile haben, schlagen sie ihre Verbündeten zu brei und wenn di enet mehr da sind und nur noch Orks, ist dass jetzt auch nicht weiter wild. Aber als Ork kann man nur Reden und drohen ... da lacht ein jeder Gobbo aus.
5. Als hätte Mythic eigene Ideen gehabt was RVR angeht, die haben BG konzepte umgesetzt und dass einzige was sie hatten waren ihre PQs und die gibt es dann in einer Hauptstadt fürs RVR und vorher nur Halbherzig im PVE (bei einem RVR Game der neuen Generation)
6. Aoin hat nicht geschrieen wir sind RVR der neuen Generation und machen das beste PVP Erlebniss was es gibt. Man kämpft um das Überleben blablub .... das gefühl bekomme ich bei Warhammer Online net.

Eve Online ist da  schöner, selbst Guild Wars macht mehr spaß weil es schnelles PVP ist.

War ist nichts so richtig.
Große RVR Schlachten gibt es nicht, weil fehlende Monster, Kriegsmaschinen und überhaupt das Gefühl und die Leistung vom Spiel.
Schnelles RVR kann man vergessen. Level 1 kann man nichts und eh man Level 40 ist ... das dauert viel zu lang und ist viel zu eintönig.
Neues RVR gibt es auch nicht die Szenarien sind die üblichen verdächtigen keine Zufälle, nichts ausgefallenes (Arena Kämpfe, Ogre Gruppenkämpfe, Dampfpanzer Derbie etc.) gibt doch neben Flagge holen, noch genug Varianten im Warhammer Universum. Ne Arena ist doch nichts falsches, sollte nur nichts dafür geben wie bei WOW. Sondern wirklich

Open RVR ist Ziel des Spieles
Szeanrien sind unwichtig, wer dort gewinnt freut sich über Renown und XP, aber über Entschiedungen für das Spiel. Nein die gibt es nicht.

Aber so ist es nicht.
Szenarien sind oft enorm wichtig und man weiß wie Szenarien Gruppen oft aussehen. Auf der Unterlegen seite gehen gern die Frischen rein und auf der Überlegen Seiten die "PVP" Chars oder andersrum. Toll .... Ausrüstung ist wichtiger als Skill ... sollte mal anders werden ist es aber nicht.

Ihr nächstes Addon ist T5 ... tolles Konzpet erinnert stark an WOW.

Nein Aion geht seinen eigenen Weg, klar schauen sie ab. Macht Blizzard auch und Arena Net etc. Machen sie alle.
ABer ... sie schauen geschickt ab und net alte Konzepte und uralte System. Neue Dinge, die der Community gefallen.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum Aion schlecht zu machen, wie schon erwähnt werde ich es mir auch kaufen. Ich wollte halt der Behauptung nachgehen dass die Warhammerengine totaler Mist ist und Aion schon jetzt viel besser läuft ,hinsichtlich Grafik und Serverperformance.



Ich bin einer derjenigen Leute, die behaupten die Warhammerengine ist Mist. Das begründe ich aber nicht mit der Tatsache, dass es bei 400+ Spielern ruckelt (das wird auch Aion, wenn man auf Max Details full AA usw. spielt).

Die Warhammer Grafikengine ist Mist, weil:
- es nach wie vor kein AA und AF gibt und man es über den Treiber forcen muss (lächerlich für das 21. Jhd)
- das Spiel bei sehr vielen Leuten schlecht läuft (sieh dir die ganzen Posts in allen Foren an) und ruckelt OHNE dass 400+ Leute am Bildschirm sind (in Szenarien, bei bestimmten Stellen wo man grundlos FPS Einbrüche hat usw.)
- Bodenobjektverhalten und wie man an Sachen "stößt" und "hängenbleibt" katastrophal ist
- Die CharModels zwar nett sind, aber die Umgebumgsgrafik und vor allem die Sichtweite absolut nicht zeitgemäß sind.
- Die Engine komplett unflexibel ist, man kann sehr wenige Sachen einstellen und die machen oft null bis wenig Unterschied (wie gesagt, auch andere Spiele ruckeln, aber man kann sehr leicht etwas dagegen tun indem man die Grafik etwas "runterschraubt" > Beispiel WoW Spelleffekte, oder HDRO, oder AoC haben alle sehr flexible Engines, mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen laufen sie auch auf älteren Systemen absolut vernünftig)

Diese Probleme gibt es in den Aion-Betaforen nicht. Aion hat andere Probleme, warum das Spiel nicht oder schlecht läuft (Stichwort Gameguard), aber es ist eben nicht so wie bei WAR, AoC oder Vanguard, dass alle erstmal nur geschockt sind, weil das Spiel auf ihrem Rechner schlecht, garnicht oder ruckelig läuft und mit CTDs aufwartet etc. (Wobei die AoC Engine mittlerweile top ist und sehr gut läuft für die gebotene Optik).


----------



## Wolfner (16. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> *Große RVR Schlachten gibt es nicht*, weil fehlende Monster, Kriegsmaschinen und überhaupt das Gefühl und die Leistung vom Spiel.
> [...]
> Ihr nächstes Addon ist T5 ... tolles Konzpet erinnert stark an WOW.



Da war wohl einer vor einigen Tagen auf Drakenwald nicht dabei 

Aber abgsehen davon:
Wer sagt eigentlich, dass das mit T5 fix ist? O_o
Sicher ist es *eine* der Möglichkeiten für ein Add-On. Ich würd mich drüber freuen, aber wenn Herr Schlau eine deutlich bessere Idee hat, würde ich die auch gerne hören. Und ganz nebenbei, wenn er denn die Idee tatsächlich hat und in fehlerfreier Form zu Papier bringen möge, glaube ich dennoch, dass bei Mythic Leute sitzen denen dasselbe einfällt.

Ich hab einfach das Gefühl: Seit gestern, d.h. seit wiedermal wachgerüttelt wurde, dass ein Add-On kommt, wird selbiges schon zerheult.

Da kann man sich doch nurmehr an den Schädel greifen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. August 2009)

> Ich bin einer derjenigen Leute, die behaupten die Warhammerengine ist Mist. Das begründe ich aber nicht mit der Tatsache, dass es bei 400+ Spielern ruckelt (das wird auch Aion, wenn man auf Max Details full AA usw. spielt).



Du bist auch einer derjenigen die behauptet dass Aion schon jetzt besser und stabiler läuft wie Warhammer(was ja, wenn man alleine rumläuft durchaus sein mag, aber da es sich um ein mmo handelt irrelevant ist). Um mal von den 400+ Spielern weg zukommen, würde mich ein Vergleich zwischen Warhammer und Aion interessieren bei dem sich ,sagen wir mal 100-150 Spieler(also ein durchschnittlicher Kampf bei Warhammer) gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm tümmeln.


----------



## OldboyX (16. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Du bist auch einer derjenigen die behauptet dass Aion schon jetzt besser und stabiler läuft wie Warhammer(was ja, wenn man alleine rumläuft durchaus sein mag, aber da es sich um ein mmo handelt irrelevant ist). Um mal von den 400+ Spielern weg zukommen, würde mich ein Vergleich zwischen Warhammer und Aion interessieren bei dem sich ,sagen wir mal 100-150 Spieler(also ein durchschnittlicher Kampf bei Warhammer) gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm tümmeln.



Ich behaupte, dass Aion jetzt besser und stabiler läuft, weil ich keine FPS Einbrüche hab, ich alle Situationen bisher flüssig erlebt habe (auch in der Stadt mit an die 100 Leute und Broker) und ich noch nicht einen CTD hatte. Zudem gelten hier auch noch andere Faktoren, wie das Mobverhalten usw. aber ich habe die Dinge schon anderweitig ausgeführt.

Rein von der Grafikengine:
Ich habe keinen Vergleich von 150 Spieler Kampf in WAR vs. 150 Spieler Kampf in Aion. Das brauche ich aber nicht, denn WAR ruckelt und stottert unerklärlich bei mir bereits in Szenarios mit 12 Spielern oder beim PVE ohne überhaupt irgend einen anderen Spieler. Die Probleme die ich (und ein paar andere) in WAR mit der Performance hatten und haben wurden ausreichend geschildert.

Diese Probleme habe ich in Aion nicht. (und auch nicht in AoC, HDRO, WoW, EQ2, etc.)


----------



## Adalfried (16. August 2009)

Mythic ist unter anderen Leitung, da kann man nur hoffen das sie jetzt mal was richtig machen.


Aber ich hab schon einige Ideen mal hier gepostet gehabt. Aber darauf kommte es nicht an.

Mythic hat ihr Spiel als neue Generation vom RVR verkauft, dass ist es nicht. Es ist alter Kuchen oder Käse oder sonst was. Aber es ist keine neue Generation. Aber kaum jemand hätte damit auch ein Problem, wenn es wenigsten laufen würde. Vieles lief einfach nicht zum Starttermin, was hätte aber locker laufen müssen.

Ich meine die Leute von Eve Online haben mehr Ideen bewiesen oder die Leute von Aion oder die Leute von WOW etc. Die beweisen alle, dass sie neue Ideen haben und in ihre Konzepte diese Einbauen können.

Mythic bringt ein Event ins Spiel, was seltsam erklärt ist. Als würden Hochelfen in Zeiten des Krieges,  auf einmal die Waffen niederlegen und sich bei ihrem Vatergott entschuldigen und los beten. Die Wissen wann Zeit für Gebete ist und wann nicht. Aber das dann Portale auftauchen und man auf einmal in einem Heiligen Wald ist, wirkt doch mehr als daher geholt. 

Man sieht das bei WOW vielleicht bald eine neue "Welt" ensteht, weil man ja nicht schon wieder einen neuen Kontinent machen kann, ohne weiteres. 

WAR hat eine Geschichte vorgerschrieben, wir erzählen sie nicht.
Warum ist das PVE so langweilig und kein Story Mode? Herr der Ringe hat es doch schön gezeigt, wie es gut ankommen kann und auch Guild Wars hat es beweisen mit hübschen Missionen, kann man auch bissel den "Single" Player zufrieden stellen und wenn es erstmal nur zum Leveln taugt und man eben bissel was erzählt bekommt. Es sollte fast nur 90% Open RVR Geben und das PVE ist eben wirklich völlig eigene Zone, wo man aber als SPieler was bewegen kann. Net so PQ gemacht und dann ist sie wieder aktiv. 

RVR Zonen

Man könnte doch aktive BOs einführen. Wie Kanonen oder Horste von Flugkreaturen, die dann auf die Burg schicken. 
Man kann Passive BOs einführen. Kriegschreine, Altare und Heilige Relikte, die eben passive Boni haben und durch einen aktivpart gestärkt werden können. (Zum Beispiel Heilige Gegenstände, die feindliche Spieler droppen solange man das BO kontrolliert, abgeben)
Man kann  den NSC Wachen mal Buffs geben und sie in die Burg verpflanzen und sie Despawnen lassen, sobald Spieler kommen. Dann kann man parallel die Wachen stärken und für jedes BO einen Boni für diese Wachen geben.
Als Angreifer hat man paar Möglichkeiten die Tore zu stürmen. Kletterharken für die Mauer, Leitern für die Mauer, Belagerungstürme und frei bewegliche Kreigsmaschinen sind ein guter Anfang.
Einführen von Spawnpoints in den Burge/Festungen. Die Burgen und Festungen riesig machen, richtig groß. Das man drin auch zu kämpfen hat und drin nicht nur die 2 Rampen sind und der Boss. 2 Rampen ändern nicht viel, dass ne Übergangslösung die hätten sie vor einem Jahr schon bringen müssen, da hat es auch jeder gefodert. 
Die AE mehr nerfen, aber in Bezug auf Mastery Points. Weg mit AE Bäumen, sowas sollte es nicht geben.
Heiler mehr mischen Heilen/Schaden in allen Bäumen und je nach Ausrichtung mit Hots, direkt oder Schilden, sowie Reinigen, Buffen und Schadenablenken. Eben so mehr in diese Richtung gehen und nicht dieses. Wir wollen keine 2. Reihen Heiler, weils Langweilig ist. Aber lieber Erzmagier hier hast kein Heilbaum? Seit wann sind Erzmagier Heiler? Seit wann sind es Sigmarpriester? Beide sind Verstärker in ihren Armeen.
Sigis durch SChreie, Schlachtrufe und ihren Auren. Sie feuern ihre Leute an und reinige Böse Magie und Schützen sie davor. Eine Art Hot reicht da völlig, der eben auch reinigt oder schützt (Absorbfeld, Protfähigkeiten wie in Guild Wars sind teilweise auch ganz praktisch)
Erzmagier sind Magier die Magie nutzen. Sie zertören Feindliche Schlechte Magie und Schützen ihre eigenen Leute, zerstören Dämonen und machen Magieschutzfelder (so wie bei Guild Wars diese Ele Schutzkreise) Sowas ist passender für Beide.
Heiler sind im Imperium eindeuitig andere Priesterklassen oder gar Lebensmagier.
Burgen und Festungen sollten einen echten Thronsaal haben.
Die RVR Zone sollte sich völlig wandeln. Halt Passive/Aktive BOs, die Zeitgleich Resourcen Punkte liefern (ähnlich wie AV). Wenn die aufgebraucht sind. Spawnt das Team eben nur noch bei sich im Warcamp. Solange Resourcen da sind, spawnt man an BOs oder in der Burg.
Damit sind kämpfer spannender und man muss net ewig auf Leute warten, um zur Burg lebend zu kommen oder halt erstmal schleicht Wege finden.
Weg mit diesen Hintertür Ignon, wer auch immer auf diese Idee gekommen ist. Wozu diese Fähigkeit?
Kletterharken und Leitern hätten es auch gemacht und die NSC/Spieler können diese umkippen, zerstören etc. 
Riesenadler, Drachen kann man doch herbei rufen, wenn man halt genug BO "PQs" Gemacht hat, die halt so aktive Arbeit erfordern. Rohstoffe anschleppen, von toten Feindlichen Spielern. Diese Abgeben und dafür eben Bonis erhalten oder Monster/Kanonen aktivieren. Baummenschen etc. es gibt so viel Kreaturen in der Fantatsywelt, ich will net in eine Ini gehen um das zu sehen. Das ist nicht sinn von einem Open RVR. Ich will das mal im Kampf sehen, gegen andere Spieler und dann auf ihren Seiten auch Hydren erlben und die net in einer PQ im T1 töten dürfen ... was ist das für ein Verhältniss?

Je nach höhe des T Gebietes fügt man eben immer mehr PQs und BOs ein, die passiv/aktive Elemente haben und Resourcen Punkte liefern und als Landepunkte oder Spawnpunkt dienen. Dabei sind auch Hügel, alte Ruinen etc. Genau so gute BOs, es muss ja net jedes BO ein besonderes Gebäude sein. Diese BOs sind dann einfache Spawnpunkte, die einen Bonus geben solange man sich im BO befindet. So erhöhte Position beim Hügel. 
Je höher das T Gebiet wird um so mehr wird es auch und um so weniger PQs und Zeugs gibt es im PVE (Wie sie es mal versprochen hatten) Ab T4 gibt es keine einzige Ecke mehr fürs PVE. Wozu auch, ist doch ein RVR Spiel. Also soll es auch so laufen. Für die PVEler, die das gern machen gibt es ja diese "Missionsgebiete" und die Instanzen. Die aber auch eher nur so Nebenbei gedacht sind.

Im Endgebiet vom T4 sollten große wichtige Orte stehen und nicht als PQ untergehen. So das nur eine Seite sie sieht.
Der Weiße Turm, Karak Kadrin, Praag, Marinenburg, Vaults Amboss etc. sind gute Gebiete dafür.
Also Vorgesichte zu den Gebieten ist ne Art Missions Gebiet. Dort passiert nichts besonderes fürs RVR. ABer man weiß durch diese Mission warum es geht und weiter geht die Gesichte dann im RVR Gebiet.

Bei Karak Kadrin zum Beispiel ist die Vorgesichte das ein Slayerherr zurückkehrt bei der Destor. Man muss es in paar kleineren PQs und Quests Angreifen und von Versorgung abschneiden. Zum Beispiel ein Sammelpunkt überfallen und das Wasser dort vergiften. Am Ende greift man das Herr direkt an, dabei gibt es viel Hilfe von NSC. Ist ja PVE Gebiet. Wenn es vorbei ist, hat man die Verstärkungen für Karak Kadrin aufgehalten, damit steht die Armee ohne Verstärkung da.
Als Ordnung hat man in einer PVE Mission die Aufgabe zum Beispiel einen Kult aufzuhalten Dämonen zu beschwören, die dann durch die Berge ziehen und von innen aus Angreifen. Am Ende erschlägt man den Oberkulti und bringt die Information zum König. Damit starte dann auch das RVR, vom GEfühl her. Es kann schon die ganze Zeit laufen.
Fast alles wird über PQs und Kill Collectoren gelöst, wenige Quests. Die quests die man bekommt sind Story quests und bekommt man durch Loot, denn man auch ohne diese Quest bekommt. Es ist RVR und da ist für Questannehmen keine Zeit.

Es gibt PQs wo man um BOs kämpft und sie "Freischaltelt". Jedes dieser PQ BOs, ist wenn es Freigeschaltet wurde aktiviert. Da spawnen dann NSC, die der Gegner wieder umbringen kann und es für sich Freischalten. Halt ein Wechselspiel. Diese PQs sind Dinge die Beschwörungsplätze, Antimagie Rituale oder eine Entweihung von einem Heiligen Ort. 
Dann gibt es die aktiven und passiven BOs, die üblich nur von Spielern besucht sind. Diese BOs sind oft Kanonen, Heilige Orte etc. solange es kontrolliert wird kann man es benutzen (durch hinzufügen von besonderen "Sammel Rohstoffen" oder durch passive Buffs)
Dann gibt es die reinen Spawn BOs, dass sind Hügel, Ruinen oder eben kleine Außenposten. Solange man dort ist bekommt man Bonis
Dann sollte es noch Landepunkte geben, mehr als nur 1. Die Warcamps sind Absetis von der Schlacht, weit im Nirgendswo, aber an wichtigen Punkten zum erreichen des RVR. Es sollte ca. 4 pro Fraktion geben. Damit man von allen "himmels" Richtung zu gang hat.

Die Hauptpq wird auf etlichen Wege erledigt. Aber alle Wege sind mit BOs, Burgen, Außenposten und PQs verbunden, niemals durch Spieler töten. Diese PQ gibt es nur für Marken die man immer bekommt und dann nochmal für die Kill Collectoren. Somit bekommt man im RVR sehr viele Marken und nur im Offen RVR richtig viel. Bei den Szenarien bleibt es beim Lootsystem. Damit ist das Szen nur noch zum Spaß gut und sollte auch so umgesetzt werden.
Am Ende wartet halt der König von Karak Kadrin und wenn man als Order am Verlieren ist. Opfert er sich für seine Zwergenstadt. Denn seine Pflicht ist es, sie als König zu beschützen und sein Eid zwingt ihn zu was anderem. Also beschließt er seinem Sohn den Thron zu überlassen und für Karak Kadrin zu kämpfen, während er selbst sich opfert. Er verlässt dann halt Karak Kadrin, mit einer Elite aus Slayerzwergen. Die Deffensive ist jetzt vor Karak Kadrin und kontrolliert so gut wie keine BOs merh, damit haben sie etliche Bonis nicht und der Angreifer ist enorm stark. Er kann mit Bomben und sonst was auf Karak Kadrin ballern, damit die NSC und Spieler dort Schaden nehmen.
Wenn der Slayerkönig fällt, fällt auch dieser Ort. Aber Karak Kadrin wird in keinster Weiße erobert. Denn dafür reichen die Truppen nicht aus. Eine Zwergenwehrstadt anzugreifen ist einfach nahezu unmöglich und deR Immergipfel ist das Hauptziel. Daher sollte auch dort die größte Schlacht darum toben und Karak Kadrin sollte nur als TaktischeR Ausfall dienen. Denn ein Slayerherr im Rücken ist ungesund für die Angreifer.
Auf der Destorseite ist Grim Ork Eisenpelz da Anführer, warum denn nicht. Er steht halt Abseits an einem schwer zugänglichen Punkt und ist sehr verägert, daher macht er auch viel Schaden. Wenn die Destor veliert, wird er langsam unruhig und vermöbelt paar seiner Leibgardisten und zieht dann los mit dem Rest seines Trupps. Der Ordnung entgegen. Wenn er stirbt ist Karak Kadrin soweit erstmal gesichter und man kann halt ein Slayerherr zur Hilfe rufen und es fehlen etliche Slayer NSC im Immergipfel.



An sich hätte man viel mehr Rausholen können aus dem ganzen. Aber sie haben nur einfache BGs gemacht, die wie immer sind. Wir kennen sie aus WOW und daher finden es viele Langweilig und so viel anders als WOW ist es dann wirklich nicht und Aion ist da schon anders, auch wenn es an vielen Punkten beiden Spielen Gleicht. Flugkampf ist dort eingebaut.

Ich staune das Mythic unfähig war einen Reiterkampf zu machen, wo bitte ist der?


----------



## Draco1985 (16. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich staune das Mythic unfähig war einen Reiterkampf zu machen, wo bitte ist der?



Ja, DAS ist allerdings so eine Sache, über die ich mich auch geärgert habe. Im Tabletop habe ich Kavallerie geliebt - und dann kann man nicht zu Ross in den Krieg ziehen? Schade eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bral (16. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Du bist auch einer derjenigen die behauptet dass Aion schon jetzt besser und stabiler läuft wie Warhammer(was ja, wenn man alleine rumläuft durchaus sein mag, aber da es sich um ein mmo handelt irrelevant ist). Um mal von den 400+ Spielern weg zukommen, würde mich ein Vergleich zwischen Warhammer und Aion interessieren bei dem sich ,sagen wir mal 100-150 Spieler(also ein durchschnittlicher Kampf bei Warhammer) gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm tümmeln.



Obwohl ich nicht angesprochen war, muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen. Ich habe einen direkten Vergleich bei meinem PC erst heute gesehen. Schlacht im Abyss bei AION.. 40vs40 .. aufgrund dessen das meine Freundin momentan meinen Hauptrechner benötigt wegen Statikberechnungen und paar anderer Sachen die die Architekten da so machen (u.a. Zeichnungen) spiele ich momentan mit einem dual core 2 mit 1.5 Gig ram .. aber selbst das habe ich im Abyss noch relativ flüssig auf mittleren EInstellungen erlebt. WAR geht bei mir schon auf meinem Hauptrechner (quad core 6 Gig Ram) bei 40 Spielern gesamt so in die Knie das selbst niedrigste Einstellungen nicht bringen und ich fast ne Dia-Show nur vorfinde.

Wie es bei den Burgenschlachten aussehen wird in AION, kann ich schon aufgrund des Levels momentan natürlich noch nicht sagen, aber die Hinweise zeigen mir ganz eindeutig das WAR bei seiner Grafikengine absoluten Mist gebaut hat. Es mag ja sein das es bei dem einen oder anderen "flüssig" läuft (nach eigenen Aussagen) oder das diese Personen die Ruckler, Mini Lags etc pp nicht mal mehr bemerken (wollen) aber wenn man sich so die ganzen Foren mal anschaut, sind diese Spieler in der absoluten Minderheit!!!


Grüße


----------



## epiphone2 (16. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Da hier ja einige gerne auf Aion verweisen weil es ja jetzt schon im Gegensatz zu Warhammer viel besser und stabiler läuft, hab ich mir mal die Zeit genommen und mir ein paar Videos bei Yout.... angesehen.
> Die Grafik ist wirklich hübsch und das Spiel scheint eine stimmige Atmosphäre zu haben, gefällt mir wirklich. Was mich aber bei der ganzen Sache mehr interessiert hat waren Pvp bzw RvR(Massenschlachten) nach ein bisschen Suchen hab ich dann ein paar Videos gefunden wo geschätze 30-40 Spieler gegeneinander kämpfen.
> 
> Schon hier zeigt sich dass die schicke Grafik ihren Preis hat, man konnte deutliche Ruckler(ok wenn man Videos ingame aufnimmt kostet das Performance) erkennen, zudem scheinen wohl die Server teilweise etwas überlastet zu sein, sodass es zu Lags kam.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px6ey_ZVwl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9snQ0vc5bA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHkMGUkgWlw...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrbLetIS13Y...feature=related

nur so ein paar videos die ich grad in 2 min rausgesucht hab einfach aion mass rvr eingeben auf you tombe.

is leider alles die chinesische bzw kroeanische version. In der Eu closed beta geht noch nich viel weil die leute erstmal chars ausprobieren, reicht ja auch sind 6 closed beta eu server und die sind alle auf high.

Ich will warhammer echt nich schlecht machen hab es seit der open beta gespielt aber was aion bei der opulenten grafik für eine performance liefert ist echt genial ich hab keinen tollen pc (3,2 ghz single  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  3 gb ram und geforce 9800gt ) bei warhammer hatte ich nur probleme und auf einma spiel ich die aion beta und alles läuft flüssig. 

Man kann sagen was man will aber die Aion engine liefert bessere Grafik für den nutzer mit weniger Hardwareaufwand für den pc des nutzers.

Aion wirkt auch jetzt schon fertiger / ausgereifter als Warhammer ein Jahr nach release, schade aber die wahrheit, ich kam am anfang nicht mit der Grafik von aion klar (asiatischer style) aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ( hat bei mir einen tag gedauert) dann hat man ein sehr schönes spiel mit einer sehr guten lore, atenberaubendem Atmosphäre, sinvollen und balcenden Kampfsystem und interessanten craftingsystem sowie gutem und hohem pve / pvp anteil.

Kurz gesagt momentan die eierlegende Wollmilchsau; Aion kann für jeden was bieten und ist auch wenn man sich an den grafikstil gewöhnt hat für sehr viele sehr ansprechend.

Kein Flame gegen WAR wer WAR gerne spielt soll das auch machen ich wünsche ihm viel spaß dabei , dieser Thread spiegelt lediglich meine Meinung wieder wenn man WAR mit AION vergleicht.

Danke fürs lesen; 
Epi


----------



## OldboyX (17. August 2009)

Naja, aus dem Video erkennt man ganz klar, was passiert. So viele Spieler auf einem Haufen habe ich zwar noch in keinem MMO jemals gesehen, aber anscheinend blendet das Spiel einfach komplett jene Spieler aus, die es als "unwichtig" erachtet. Man sieht praktisch nur noch die Namen.

Einerseits natürlich blöd (die Optik ist "futsch"), andererseits genial, da man nicht eingeschränkt ist in seiner Tätigkeit (man kann nach wie vor ganz normal  agieren) und der Server nicht abschmiert (offensichtlich). Außerdem läuft das Spiel zwar nicht perfekt flüssig aber doch absolut annehmbar selbst bei dieser wahnwitzigen Anzahl von Spielern.

Irgendwo ist es natürlich auch klar, dass die Technik einfach Grenzen hat und ich habe nie und werde auch WAR nie verurteilen, dass es bei 400+ Spielern zu ruckeln anfängt (nur hat die Grafikengine sonstige Probs und ruckelt bei mir schon bei sehr viel weniger Spielern). Da muss man sagen, dass diese Lösung wohl einfach das beste ist, was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Zumindest besser als 1FP10S freakshows oder servercrashes...


----------



## Görms (17. August 2009)

ich rall nicht was an Aion so toll sein soll - fliegende schlitzaugen mit mördertitten?

Pff, da bleibe ich beim Klippenspringen und Goblinweitwurf.


----------



## Churchak (17. August 2009)

Wie pick ich mir bitteschön die richtigen Ziele raus wenn ich den Gegner ned seh sondern nur die Namen? Oder wie behalt ich die Übersicht über die eigenen Leute wenn ich nur die Namen der eigenen Grp eingeblendet hab (oder geht das gar ned?)  oder ist das schlicht weg egal da jeder den gleichen bämbäm Schaden fährt und f8 spieln vollstädig ausreicht sprich Grp spiel eh wurscht ist da es kein Stein-Schere-Papier System gibt?

Edit gerad noch das letzte Vid angeschaut und lol nen bewegtes Textadventure .......... klar das es da ned gross ruckelt wenn man quasi nur seinen eigenen Char im Zergkampf sieht,wobei das wird dann nimmer Zergkampf heisen das nennt sich ja dann Schattenboxen. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

Ach nun lasst doch dieses Gebashe sein...das führt  doch zu nix. Fakt ist mal dass ich an 3 Aion Beta WEs dabei war ..in den Startzonen STOPPENVOLL mit sicher 150-200 Playern...kein geruckel bei max Grafik das ist mal klar. Ich finde es doof dass der Thread hier total zum Bashthread und zum "Aion vs WAR" verkommen ist ich hab am Freitag mit WAR angefangen um mir das mal anzuschaun. Mir gefällt es ganz gut und das RvR macht richtig Laune auch wenns "Point&Klick" ist - hab direkt die Trial verlängert und muss nun Infos aufsaugen^^


----------



## Pente (17. August 2009)

Ich frag mich nur was AION mit dem Grundanliegen des Thread-Erstellers zu tun hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Kernthema oder ich mach hier zu. Wir müssen wirklich nicht in jedem 2. Thread immer und immer wieder die alt bekannte "Spiel X gegen Spiel Y" Diskussion auspacken.


----------



## Adalfried (17. August 2009)

Ich glaube aber die beste Lösung wäre für Mythic ein Sanbox gewesen, ala Eve Online. Natürlich wäre das nicht so angekommen und sie hätten sich vielleicht mit 300k zufrieden geben müssen und erstmal nur das Imperium machen. 
Aber dieses Konzept wäre der Warhammerwelt gerechter geworden, wäre fürs PVP wirklich genial gewesen (da die spieler entscheiden können was sie wollen), die Gilden wären nicht Freundschaftsgruppen, sondern ganze Orden etc.

Aber Mythic hatte keine Ideen und musste so schnell wie möglich fertig werden und das hat man gesehen. Sie hätten auch das Spiel niemals vor Wotlk heraus bringen sollen, dann lieber 6 Monate warten, bis die Leute langeweile von Wotlk bekommen und dann hätte man was bringen können. Aber so

Es ist Ideenlos, alte Konzept und langweiles Kampfsystem. Weder Reiterkämpfe, noch Kriegsmaschinen, noch Drachen im RVR. So richtiges BG feeling ala alter Generation. Dann gibt es nicht mal eine Duell Funktion.


----------



## Churchak (17. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was AION mit dem Grundanliegen des Thread-Erstellers zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mach doch am besten glei den WAR Forenteil zu.


----------



## Salute (17. August 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> fliegende schlitzaugen



Und zu welcher Randgruppe gehörst du?!



Görms schrieb:


> Pff, da bleibe ich beim Klippenspringen und Goblinweitwurf.



Ja bitte.


----------



## Jarwid (17. August 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> ich rall nicht was an Aion so toll sein soll - fliegende schlitzaugen mit mördertitten?
> 
> Pff, da bleibe ich beim Klippenspringen und Goblinweitwurf.




sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mir geht dieser Aion "Hype" ganz schön auf den Sack. Leute, das ist hier das Warhammer Forum. Für eure Aion-Themen gibts nen eigenen Bereich.


----------



## Pente (17. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Mach doch am besten glei den WAR Forenteil zu.


Welch glorreiche Idee ... das ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (17. August 2009)

> Naja, aus dem Video erkennt man ganz klar, was passiert. So viele Spieler auf einem Haufen habe ich zwar noch in keinem MMO jemals gesehen, aber anscheinend blendet das Spiel einfach komplett jene Spieler aus, die es als "unwichtig" erachtet. Man sieht praktisch nur noch die Namen.
> 
> Einerseits natürlich blöd (die Optik ist "futsch"), andererseits genial, da man nicht eingeschränkt ist in seiner Tätigkeit (man kann nach wie vor ganz normal agieren) und der Server nicht abschmiert (offensichtlich). Außerdem läuft das Spiel zwar nicht perfekt flüssig aber doch absolut annehmbar selbst bei dieser wahnwitzigen Anzahl von Spielern.
> 
> ...



naja soviele Spieler sind das nun auch wieder nicht, man erkennt ja nicht viel bei den ganzen chinesischen Schriftzeichen. Sollte das tatsächlich so sein, dass sämtliche Spielfiguren einfach ausgeblendet werden, wäre das ziemlich öde. Auf dem ersten blick mag das eine gute Lösung sein, aber auf Dauer geht dadurch zu viel Atmosphäre verloren.Außerde wie will man so den Überblick behalten, woher weiss man wen man angreifen muss?, man kann ja so nicht zwischen Tank und Heiler unterscheiden. 


@ Pente ich denke schon dass dieses Thema etwas mit diesen Thread zu tun hat, nur weil halt in jedem Thread über aion geschrieben wird muss dass nicht automatisch immer OT sein. Viele vergleichen halt ihre Erfahrungen aus Aion und Warhammer. Und wenn jemand behauptet bei Spiel y läuft es jetzt schon besser als bei Spiel x, wird es immer so Leute wie mich geben die dieses hinterfragen und mehr Informationen zu diesen Behauptungen haben wollen.


----------



## Adalfried (17. August 2009)

Das vergleiche mit Aion gezogen werden, muss man glaube in WAR ertragen. Das Aoin Videos in WAR beitrage gelegt werden, dass muss man denk ich nicht machen. Dazu denk ich ist es auch falsch auf Videos Antworten zu geben. Einige Videos von Spielen sehen genial aus und im Spiel selbst, muss man dann sehen wie man fährt.

Aber wichtig ist, was bei WAR fehlt. Das man viel an der Grafik einstellen kann. Bodeneffekte, Raucheffekte, Umgebugnsdetails, Sichtweiten, Modell Details, Sichtgenauigkeit, Lichteffekte, Schatteneffekte etc. Das sind Dinge, die muss man einstellen können. Auch die Angezeigten Spieler sollte man einstellen können und/oder deren Details. So das je mehr es werden, um so Detail armer werden auch einige Entfernde Spieler etc. 
Aber ich muss es für meinen Rechner einstellen können.

Wenn meine Graka und Rechner 200 Leute mit Effekten und Pets packen, dann ok packt es mein Rechner
Wenn er sogar 300 oder gar 400 packt, super.
Wenn er aber nur 100 packt oder gar 50, dann muss ich da was machen können. ABer das kann man ja nicht oder nur eingeschränkt. 

Auch sind Vergleiche mit anderen MMOs, wie "Die haben es auch net anders" oder "Nenne mir eins was das hat" etc., völlig Falsch. Wenn es kein MMO hat, dann ist es perfekt für ein neues MMO. Wenn es in keinem MMO Eisntellung für Details der Spielermodells gibt, mit dazugehörigen Einstellung für Anzeige der Anzahl der Detailierten Spieler (wenn es mehr werden dann kann man an Sichtweiten Details einstellen, so dass SPieler ab X Reicheweite Detail Armer werden) etc. Dann hat es kein MMO, aber dann muss es in ein neues MMO. Denn wenn man aus solchen Dingen Leistung gewinnen kann, für den Client, dann ist es die Arbeit immer wert und der CLient Dankt es mit Zahlendem ACC. Wenn man aber fast schon keine Effekte hat und diese paar Effekt dann auch noch einstellen kann, obwohl man die nur wenig hat (Wasser und Schatten zum Beispiel), dann ist es schon veralbernd. Da gewinne ich auch keine FPS mehr raus. Ich muss Einstellungen haben die gute Rechner mit richtig genialer Grafik Belohnen und "schlechtere" Rechner mit dem wichtigsten Informieren. So nach dem Ork Motto. 

Alles was sich bewegt und nicht grün ist, ist ein Feind. 
Alles was dann noch bleibt und grün ist, aber immer noch schimpft wird verprügelt.
Alles wa dann noch bleibt und grün ist, wird kontrolliert, gegebenfalls verprügelt.
Alles was dann noch bleibt und grün ist, sind meine Boyz, da man denn aber net trauen kann muss man einen von ihn verprügeln, damit die anderen Wissen wer der Chef ist.

Aber wenn Aion das hat (also die Anzeige einstellbar ist und je besser mein Rechner um so mehr Spieler kann ich mir anzeigen lassen), dann ist es doch ok. Eine andere Möglichkeit Leistung zu gewinnen. Denn über die Zeit verbessert sich auch Perfmance. Auch bei WAR hat sich da einiges verbessert, dass kann man nicht abstreiten. Aber dennoch ist es nicht wirklich viel und das Grundproblem wurde durch Schranken und Beschränkungen weg geschoben, aber nicht aufgehoben. Mehr Einstellung und mehr Optionen für Spieler und man kann wirklich viel Leistung aus dem Client ziehen.


----------



## Pente (17. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> @ Pente ich denke schon dass dieses Thema etwas mit diesen Thread zu tun hat, nur weil halt in jedem Thread über aion geschrieben wird muss dass nicht automatisch immer OT sein. Viele vergleichen halt ihre Erfahrungen aus Aion und Warhammer. Und wenn jemand behauptet bei Spiel y läuft es jetzt schon besser als bei Spiel x, wird es immer so Leute wie mich geben die dieses hinterfragen und mehr Informationen zu diesen Behauptungen haben wollen.


Zum Vergleichen bleibt noch genug Zeit wenn ihr in beiden Spielen wirklich mal Maximallevel und Endgame-Content gesehen habt. Ich glaube von den Ganzen "in AION wird alles besser" Brüllern kann man diejenigen die einen Level 50 Charakter haben und diesen mehr als nur 5 Tage gespielt haben an einer Hand abzählen. Steinigt mich von mir aus für diese Aussage aber AION muss erst noch beweisen, dass es auf dem westlichen Markt ebenfalls Fuß fassen und Spieler langfristig begeistern kann. Nach 6 Beta-Wochenenden sollte man aus einem Spiel nicht den "Allmächtigen" der MMORPGs machen. Die Zeit wird zeigen wie sich AION entwickelt und Vergleiche zwischen AION und WAR sind in meinen Augen derzeit die wohl unsinnigsten die man machen kann. Noch dazu weil keiner von euch die Releaseversion von AION (1.5) je gespielt hat.


----------



## Amkhar (17. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Zum Vergleichen bleibt noch genug Zeit wenn ihr in beiden Spielen wirklich mal Maximallevel und Endgame-Content gesehen habt. Ich glaube von den Ganzen "in AION wird alles besser" Brüllern kann man diejenigen die einen Level 50 Charakter haben und diesen mehr als nur 5 Tage gespielt haben an einer Hand abzählen. Steinigt mich von mir aus für diese Aussage aber AION muss erst noch beweisen, dass es auf dem westlichen Markt ebenfalls Fuß fassen und Spieler langfristig begeistern kann. Nach 6 Beta-Wochenenden sollte man aus einem Spiel nicht den "Allmächtigen" der MMORPGs machen. Die Zeit wird zeigen wie sich AION entwickelt und Vergleiche zwischen AION und WAR sind in meinen Augen derzeit die wohl unsinnigsten die man machen kann. Noch dazu weil keiner von euch die Releaseversion von AION (1.5) je gespielt hat.


Aber das gleiche wurde doch in den Foren anderer MMORPG's von WAR-Überzeugten veranstaltet,und da wurden beileibe nicht so viele Threads geschlossen.(liegt aber vielleicht an den Mod's)


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. August 2009)

> Zum Vergleichen bleibt noch genug Zeit wenn ihr in beiden Spielen wirklich mal Maximallevel und Endgame-Content gesehen habt. Ich glaube von den Ganzen "in AION wird alles besser" Brüllern kann man diejenigen die einen Level 50 Charakter haben und diesen mehr als nur 5 Tage gespielt haben an einer Hand abzählen. Steinigt mich von mir aus für diese Aussage aber AION muss erst noch beweisen, dass es auf dem westlichen Markt ebenfalls Fuß fassen und Spieler langfristig begeistern kann. Nach 6 Beta-Wochenenden sollte man aus einem Spiel nicht den "Allmächtigen" der MMORPGs machen. Die Zeit wird zeigen wie sich AION entwickelt und Vergleiche zwischen AION und WAR sind in meinen Augen derzeit die wohl unsinnigsten die man machen kann. Noch dazu weil keiner von euch die Releaseversion von AION (1.5) je gespielt hat.



genau das versuche ja die ganze Zeit den Leuten klar zu machen, die bereits jetzt schon Aion T-shirts tragen und in Aion Bettwäsche schlafen. Aber das wird wohl immer so sein, war ja genauso als damals AoC und Warhammer rauskamen...alle total begeistert und verblendet und jedes mal wurde das aktuelle Spiel als der neuer MMO-Heilland angepriesen. 

Nach 2-3 Monaten wo die meisten Leute dann max Level erreicht hatten, wurde die rosa Brille langsam durchsichtiger und das Gejammere in den entsprechenden Foren ging dann los bzw. die MMO Normaden zogen weiter. 

Ich gehe das ganze neutral an, ich werde mir aion kaufen und testen und wenn es mir gefällt(auch im Endgame) werde ich es evtl. weiterspielen.


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Aber das gleiche wurde doch in den Foren anderer MMORPG's von WAR-Überzeugten veranstaltet,und da wurden beileibe nicht so viele Threads geschlossen.(liegt aber vielleicht an den Mod's)



ja und von AoClern und von WoWlern und von Vanguard und und und ........ und da gingen diese Art Leute einem auch schon mächtig auf den Sack die zu blöd waren/sind den richtigen Forenteil zu finden oder einfach nur wie Pickel am Arsch nerven mit ihrem pupertären generve wie viel besser doch alles im neuen Spiel sein wird und das man ja quasi bekloppt sei wenn man dann ned den neuen Heiland mitspiele.
Bzw intressant das du mitgezählt hast wieviele Threads es damas (vor nem Jahr) gab die geschlossen wurden und das nun direkt mit heute vergleichen kannst respekt für dein Gedächtnis bzw die Muse das dir aufzuschreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Irn-Bru recht haste


----------



## Adalfried (18. August 2009)

Warum wird man als jemand angepreist, der von Aion schwärmt. Wenn man paar Sachen mal sagt. Ich schwärme nicht von Aion und mir ist das Spiel auch reichlich egal. Da es net mein Stil ist. Aber wenn sie einige Dinge drin haben, die Mythic verschlafen hat. Dann ist es nicht das Problem von Aion.
Warhammer muss mit Aion leben.

Dazu kam doch Warhammer nach AoC raus, soweit ich weiß. Also war Mythic die, die geblendet haben und gelogen und die heute, damit Leben müssen das die Leute einfach kein Bock mehr haben. Denn ihre großen Patches werden oft groß geredet, aber haben nur die hälfte drin.

Nein in meinen Augen muss Mythic sich wirklich mal beeilen mit seinen Patches und wirklich auf die Community hören. Aber nicht nach dem Prinzip wir whinen, sondern nach dem Prinzip. Was von dem Weinen und Heulen müssen wir Ernst nehmen, was von der Kritik uns zu herzen und was von dem Lob nutzen. Aber sie scheinen an der Community vorbei zu arbeiten. Doch ist genau das ein großer Fehler. WOW der große Hirsch, ist nicht ohne weiterer zu erlegen. Da er einfach sehr stark ist und genug Kunden hat, um Kunden Verlust wegzustecken. Sie haben sich über Jahre bewiesen und daher warten die Leute auch gern 1 Monate länger auf einen großen Patch.

Mythic muss sich erst mit Warhammer beweisen und nach 1 Jahr, haben sie es nicht richtig getan. Mit DAoC haben sie doch zum Teil gute Dinge abgeliefert, nicht alles perfekt. Aber der große Eisturm ist das bei langen auch nicht. Aber Mythic hat mit DAoC Erfahrungen gesammelt, was MMOs angeht. Daher kann man bei ihnen net mehr kommen mit ... "andere Spiele haben nicht besser angefangen". Kinderkrankheiten und Balanced Problem sind immer da und gang und gebe in einem MMO. Je nach dem wie Komplex man es gestaltet, um so einfacher oder schwerer wird es. 
Aber es gab etliche Punkte die nicht aufgingen, sie aber groß umworben haben und auch bei den Patches ändern sie nicht ihre Einstellungen. Sie versprechen mehr, als sie halten können. Keiner hat Probleme, wenn gewisse Dinge nicht laufen und man sie erst nach Monaten hin bekommt. Aber sie reden, als hätten sie keine Probleme. Als hätten sie niemals was falsch gemacht. 

Nein Mythic kann nur hoffen das kommende MMOs nicht ihre Kunden abziehen und dabei ist Aion ja nur eins. Viele andere Spieleschmieden haben erkannt das MMOs gut Geld verdienen heißt. Das ganze kam zwar erst mit WOW (immerhin gab es vor etlichen Jahre ja schon die Pläne für ein WAR MMO). Aber erst seit ein paar Jahren, ist es so dass man damit Geld verdienen kann. Man muss eben nur was liefern, was anders ist als der Rest und seinen eigenen Flair hat. Das hat eben WAR leider nicht wirklich.
Die Warhammer Lore ist sehr schwach, bis garnicht umgesetzt.
Die Welt sieht sehr langweilig aus und ist auch durch ihre Grenzen und Pflichtpfade, unbequem zu erkunden und deren Tome Einträge sind oft Unrealitisch (10k Kills von PVE Mobs ... dazu hat keiner bock. Vorallem nicht für ein Fragment von 10 oder sowas)
Das RVR ist sehr vergleichbar mit anderen großen Titeln und hebt sich nicht wirklich von diesen ab, obwohl es ein RVR Spiel sein sollte.
Die Enginee ist verdammt alt und kommt mit neuen Rechner nicht so gut klar, daran arbeiten sie aber und vielleicht sind sie da wirklich auf ein guten Weg.
Die PVE WElt ist langweilig, die Mobs machen wie bei anderen MMOs nicht wirklich was und man kann  sie zu dutzenden farmen. 
Party/Teamplay ist zwar im Fordergrund, aber es wird weder mit XP belohnt, noch kann man sinnvoll Gruppen zusammenbauen (Die Gruppen sind auch noch ein altes Konzept aus PVE Zeiten).

Im ganzen haben sie nicht viel neues abgeliefert außer ihre PQs und Kill Collectoren und dort, wo diese Kerlchen gut kommen würden, sind sie nicht. Kaum PQs fürs RVR (außer dann gezwungen in der Hauptstadt) und keine Kill Collectoren im RVR (im PVE stehen sie rum und zwingen einen Mobs zu töten, die weder fürs Quests interessant sind, noch auf den Weg dort hin liegen, noch irgendwie was bringen oder gar zu einer PQ gehören). Die Kill Collectoren sind sehr ungünstig umgesetzt und auch viele PQs gehen einfach unter, da es von ihnen etliche gibt und fast alle gleich beginen mit "Kill 100 von einer Sorte".
Das ist ein System und ein Konzept, was eben sehr langweilig ist und auch keine Langzeitmotivation erzeugt.

Andere MMOs erzeugen sie mit einer offenen Welt, wieder andere mit schöner Umgebung und Rollenspiel Inhalt (wo es bei WAR auch kaum welchen gibt), andere mit Toller Atmosphäre, andere mit schnellen Kämpfen, andere mit langen Kämpfen etc. 

WAR bietet halt nichts besonderes, nichts was es einzigartig macht und nichts, was es nicht schon gibt. Das was sie erschaffen haben (PQs zum Beispiel) ist am Ende noch schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## Jarwid (18. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Zum Vergleichen bleibt noch genug Zeit wenn ihr in beiden Spielen wirklich mal Maximallevel und Endgame-Content gesehen habt. Ich glaube von den Ganzen "in AION wird alles besser" Brüllern kann man diejenigen die einen Level 50 Charakter haben und diesen mehr als nur 5 Tage gespielt haben an einer Hand abzählen. Steinigt mich von mir aus für diese Aussage aber AION muss erst noch beweisen, dass es auf dem westlichen Markt ebenfalls Fuß fassen und Spieler langfristig begeistern kann. Nach 6 Beta-Wochenenden sollte man aus einem Spiel nicht den "Allmächtigen" der MMORPGs machen. Die Zeit wird zeigen wie sich AION entwickelt und Vergleiche zwischen AION und WAR sind in meinen Augen derzeit die wohl unsinnigsten die man machen kann. Noch dazu weil keiner von euch die Releaseversion von AION (1.5) je gespielt hat.



Dem muss man nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer 100% Zustimmung.


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2009)

@Adalfried du hast ja nen WARkomplex!  So viel Luft wie du immer drüber ablassen musst. Ka wie man sich so reinsteigern kann ? Dir gefällts ned ?OK dann ist halt so wat solls. Aber sich täglich dann genötigt fühlen Aufsätze drüber schreiben müssen? Oo 
Mein lieber Schwan WAR muss dich echt traumatiesiert haben das du nun täglich drüber reden musst was dir böses wiederfahrn ist.


----------



## Snowhawk (18. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> @Adalfried du hast ja nen WARkomplex!  So viel Luft wie du immer drüber ablassen musst. Ka wie man sich so reinsteigern kann ? Dir gefällts ned ?OK dann ist halt so wat solls. Aber sich täglich dann genötigt fühlen Aufsätze drüber schreiben müssen? Oo
> Mein lieber Schwan WAR muss dich echt traumatiesiert haben das du nun täglich drüber reden musst was dir böses wiederfahrn ist.



ich glaub jeder darf seine Meinung über WAR sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich nerf mich auch tierisch und zocks trotzdem. Hoff halt immer noch auf gewisse Verbesserungen... 

seit bald 12 Monaten hofft man z.b. dass man wirklich alles über PVP erreichen kann.
seit bald 12 Monaten wurde die Stadtinstanz bemängelt.
etc. etc. etc.
Man kann auf den Warhammer Foren in den Klassen uralte Threads ausgraben bei denen Skillmechaniken, Skillprobleme bemängelt werden (nutzlosigkeit gewisser skills etc.) die bis heute nicht bearbeitet wurden.

Das ¨baut alles Frust auf... oder nimm die PVP Tokens. Seit bald 6 Monaten wird über die Dropzahl beklagt und die Menge... es droppen mehr Kriegsherren Set Teile als Marken... erst jetzt eine kleine Änderung in Sicht obwohl niemand weiss obs jetzt öfters dropt. etc. etc.

Offensichtliche Probleme die ziemlich rasch behoben werden könnten und trotzdem Mythic keinen Finger krumm macht... 

Das baut Frust auf! Oder nimm LdT... zuerst als Sandkasten vorgestellt und nacher als PVE Inhalt implementiert bei welcher nur eine Seite immer Zugang und hinfliegen kann... sprich: grosses PVP fällt weg.

Oder nimm die Festungsbelagerung die mal "temporär" auf Spielerzahl beschrenkt wurde... dann die Notes: Es wurden die Zahlen der Angreiffer/Verteidiger angepasst (klein gedruckt: VERRINGERT). und wie sieht nun der ultimative Kampf um ne Festung aus? 2 KTs als Angreiffer? Hey früher wars sogar mit beschränkung 4KTs oder glaubs sogar 5 -_-

Klar kann man sagen: Dann spiels net mehr! Aber WAR macht halt immer noch Spass bzw. man hat keine Alternative... 
Nur ab der unfähigkeit und der ignoranz seitens Mythic könnt man Schübe kriegen.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

ich hatte zwischendurch mal ne pause von 4 monaten, jetz hab ich mal die destro seite angefangen! 40ger auf Averland jetz auf Drakenwald. aber bis jetz nach 1 woche kann ich sagen das mir das spiel besser gefällt als am anfang!


----------



## Wolfner (18. August 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ich glaub jeder darf seine Meinung über WAR sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon, mir gehts allerdings langsam auch schon auf den Zeiger. Dauernd seitenlange Beiträge wie scheiße er doch die geschlossene Welt findet, dass es lieber ein freies MMO im Imperium sein sollte, warum es keine Reiterkämpfe gibt, dass das neue Live-Event nicht dazupasst, die "veraltete" Enging (nur mal so nebenbei, AoC läuft mit der Anarchy Online Engine) nebst veraltetem Konzept, dass Mythic mit allem zu spät kommt, soviel wurde versprochen, nix gehalten buäh, blahblahblahblah.... usw. usw.

Und ich glaube das ganze um die 10 mal in den letzten 12 Seiten + Kommentare in den News, wo nochmal dasselbe steht. 

Das geht schon fast als Spam durch :-|


Ich hab ja auch nicht hundert mal erwähnt, dass mich Stage 2 der City-Siege nervt....
Ausserdem wird das ja rausgenommen. Und wisst ihr warum? Weil ich (im Gegensatz zum guten Adalfried) realistische Wünsche habe.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich im Vorhinein wusste, was mit WAR auf mich zukommt. Denn soviel gelogen, wie alle immer tun, wurde da gar nicht.
Nicht wenn man mit einer realistischen Einstellung an dieses ganze "Awesome"-Gesabbel ranging. Die Städte ausser Acht lassend, seht euch mal die alten Podcasts an. Es sind Details die fehlen (wachsende Bärte, größere Orks/Standartentrophäen und spielerischer Schnickschnack), nicht die großen Gameplay-Inhalte. 
Aber jetzt einfach von *irgendeinem *Konzept zu reden und zu heulen wie man es doch besser machen hätte können (mit den fachmännischen IT-Kenntnissen inkl. nehm ich mal an *hust*) und damit *null* (0) auf das vorherig geplante Konzept einzugehen, halte ich für ziemlich dilettant, ignorant und vor allem eines: hundsdämlich.

Und bezieh sich nun ja keiner auf das Warhammer Online von der Firma Climax. Das wurde nämlich nicht umsonst in den Sand gesetzt.


Mal zurück zum Thema:
Ich bin froh, dass in Kürze zwei meiner Hauptkritikpunkte am Spiel bearbeitet werden.
Und zwar die Stadtbelagerung und Festungen.

Mit 1.3.1 wird die Stadtbelagerung auf völliges RvR ausgelegt. Was mich jedoch nach wie vor nervt ist, dass man scheinbar immer noch die erste Stage per Low-Level-Szenarios erobern kann (verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, mich würds freuen). Wenn nur zwei Low-Level-Random-Altdorf-Szenarios aufgehen und verloren werden (weils denen ja wurscht ist), kann man noch soviel organisieren, das wird einem die Belagerung ziemlich durcheinanderbringen.

Mit 1.3.2 werden Festungen von der Hauptkampagne entkoppelt. Klingt zumindest schonmal gut...


----------



## Görms (18. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Mit 1.3.1 wird die Stadtbelagerung auf völliges RvR ausgelegt. Was mich jedoch nach wie vor nervt ist, dass man scheinbar immer noch die erste Stage per Low-Level-Szenarios erobern kann (verbessert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, mich würds freuen). Wenn nur zwei Low-Level-Random-Altdorf-Szenarios aufgehen und verloren werden (weils denen ja wurscht ist), kann man noch soviel organisieren, das wird einem die Belagerung ziemlich durcheinanderbringen.




Ist nun nicht ganz so schlimm, schaus dir an wie "burp" u. Co. das gemacht haben. 10 Tage Test-acc. erstellt, angemeldet für Destro-Hauptstadt sz und dann reingehen, sterben, liegen bleiben. Wenn also über 50% der Teilnehmer im staub liegen bleiben gewinnen selbst die motiviertesten Spieler das SZ nicht mehr. Aber das ganze ist glaube ich ein wenig OT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (18. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> .... (nur mal so nebenbei, AoC läuft mit der Anarchy Online Engine) nebst veraltetem Konzept...



Bei der kann ich aber wenigstens mit meinem DualCore und der Radeon 4870 auf max. Details spielen (die auch ingame einstellbar sind und nicht über den Treiber erzwungen werden müssen), muss nicht laufend runterschalten weil irgendwo was ruckelt und finde mich nicht ständig auf dem Desktop wieder oder hab eine Diashow die lagt ohne Ende. Mit anderen Worten, ich habe Spass am spielen (wenn ich schon mal eingelogt bin). Ja, ich weiss, bei euch läuft alles super, sind nur Einstellungssachen...


----------



## Wolfner (18. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Bei der kann ich aber wenigstens mit meinem DualCore und der Radeon 4870 auf max. Details spielen (die auch ingame einstellbar sind und nicht über den Treiber erzwungen werden müssen), muss nicht laufend runterschalten weil irgendwo was ruckelt und finde mich nicht ständig auf dem Desktop wieder oder hab eine Diashow die lagt ohne Ende. Mit anderen Worten, ich habe Spass am spielen (wenn ich schon mal eingelogt bin). Ja, ich weiss, bei euch läuft alles super, sind nur Einstellungssachen...



Wenn du es genau wissen willst, gestern auf Drakenwald (relativ großer Raid - 2 starke Verteidigungen) hatte ich zumindest keine Diashow.

Hab meinen Rechner allerdings etwas vor dem WAR-Release gekauft.


----------



## Snowhawk (18. August 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Ist nun nicht ganz so schlimm, schaus dir an wie XXXXX u. Co. das gemacht haben. 10 Tage Test-acc. erstellt, angemeldet für Destro-Hauptstadt sz und dann reingehen, sterben, liegen bleiben. Wenn also über 50% der Teilnehmer im staub liegen bleiben gewinnen selbst die motiviertesten Spieler das SZ nicht mehr. Aber das ganze ist glaube ich ein wenig OT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



von wo hast diese info? gibts da zeugen die das bestätigen können?
Destroseite dürft seeeehr interessiert sein falls dies die Warheit ist... 

Bitte noch Namen entfernen.


----------



## Bekah (18. August 2009)

Ich spiel War schon seit Release.  
Thema die PQs anfangs fand ich die Dinger ziemlich genial und irgentwo sind sie das auch noch, wo ich aber denke das sie die dinger verzockt haben is einfach an den Belohnungen. 
Pqs machen Lohnt sich nicht die Gegenstände die Droppen sind nicht so gut das einzige was man braucht sind die Handwerks gegenstände und da macht mann zu zweit einfach ne einfache Pq im 10 minuten Takt. Ich fände es schön wenns sie sie schwer machen würden also richtig schwer udn mann dafür aber auch was bekommen würde udn nicht den zonen Belohnungs einheits Brei.

Die paformance hat sich verbessert ist aber noch lang nicht optimal. 

Ein paar Konzepte sind nicht aufgegangen oder ,obwohl sind es schon nur viele merken es nicht, zum Beispiel Ldt viel e leute beklagen sich das es hier nicht zum vorsrochenen PvP kommt. wie viele von den leuten die sich beschweren waren schon im Grab des Geier-fürsten also ich hab mir darin schon einige schlachten geliefert

Das ganze bekommt mann halt nur mit wenn man aber auch das Grab macht. ( und wenn ihr aufpasst nur im Grab wurde auch PvP wirklich versprochen ) Das mit dem Luftschiff is da für wirklich in den Sand gesetzt worden udn ist heut nur noch etwas wo leute sich eoberer sachen farmen. 

Die Alte Stadt PQ war schlecht durch dacht udn wird geändert, den änderungen gegenüber bin ich ma skeptisch was spielspaß betrifft.

Was das RvR betrifft, ist es die moral der leute die mir vieles madig macht, nachdem ersten wipe gehen viele aus zwei gründen 
1. wir schaffens eh nicht zeit verschwendung 
2. nach dem ersten wipe gehen eh alle und dann schaff mers erst recht nicht  

Das problem von WAR ist zuwenig orgnanisierte Gruppen zuviele Randoms zu wenig RvR Gilden Aktivität.

Mir macht des Spiel dennoch spaß udn ich bleib vorerst dabei.


----------



## Görms (18. August 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> von wo hast diese info? gibts da zeugen die das bestätigen können?
> Destroseite dürft seeeehr interessiert sein falls dies die Warheit ist...
> 
> Bitte noch Namen entfernen.




Nur weil man gegen die Order spielt heisst es nicht das man mit ihnen nicht auch nen geselligen Abend im TS verbringen kann und da erfährt man eben doch das ein oder andere zum Thema. Ich göns den Jungs ja, auf Averland haben wir sie immer hart gefistet, nun dürfen die mal, auch wenns so ... sagen wir, unlauterer Wettbewerb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Nur weil man gegen die Order spielt heisst es nicht das man mit ihnen nicht auch nen geselligen Abend im TS verbringen kann und da erfährt man eben doch das ein oder andere zum Thema. Ich göns den Jungs ja, auf Averland haben wir sie immer hart gefistet, nun dürfen die mal, auch wenns so ... sagen wir, unlauterer Wettbewerb ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja stimmt war ganz lustig manchmal abends auf averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich hab auf order gespielt


----------



## OldboyX (18. August 2009)

> naja soviele Spieler sind das nun auch wieder nicht, man erkennt ja nicht viel bei den ganzen chinesischen Schriftzeichen. Sollte das tatsächlich so sein, dass sämtliche Spielfiguren einfach ausgeblendet werden, wäre das ziemlich öde. Auf dem ersten blick mag das eine gute Lösung sein, aber auf Dauer geht dadurch zu viel Atmosphäre verloren.Außerde wie will man so den Überblick behalten, woher weiss man wen man angreifen muss?, man kann ja so nicht zwischen Tank und Heiler unterscheiden.



Das Video zeigt eine absolute Ausnahmesituation auf einem Chinesischen Server. In der Regel wirst du das nicht so erleben und selbst wenn, inwiefern ist eine andere Lösung besser?
Entweder das Spiel wird bei 1000 Spieler absolut unspielbar (selbst für DoubleQuadcore mit 3Weg SLI GTX295 wirds dann einfach unspielbar) oder der Server schmiert ab. (gibts ja zur genüge in diesem anderen MASS-PVP Spiel, wo es schon lange kein 200 gegen 200 mehr gibt....). Insofern finde ich das bei weitem die beste Lösung, dieser "Verlust an Atmosphäre" ist doch absolut zu verkraften. Im Zweifel lieber das Spiel erhalten und die Optik kürzen, als tolle Optik aber unspielbar.  Flüssiges 2d schwarzweiß Tetris > unspielbares 3Dultrafarbigemetallischschillerndebumpmappingtexturen Standbild Tetris. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Wie die Mehrheit der Spieler das bewerten wird, sehen wir in Europa wohl erst in einer Weile. In China und Korea ist man offensichtlich sehr zufrieden mit dem System (zumindest geben die Spieler dem System ihre Zustimmung indem sie weiterhin das Spiel kaufen und für Abos bezahlen, anstatt aufzuhören und als Gründe "Unspielbarkeit", "Serverabstürze", "Ruckelshows" und dergleichen azugeben).

Klar ist man eingeschränkt, und man sieht optisch die Klassen nicht mehr und auch keine Spelleffekte um einen Heal günstig zu inerrupten. Aber mein Gott, bei 1 Bild alle 10 Sekunden kannst doch erst Recht nichts mehr machen. Immerhin kann man mit diesem System noch sich bewegen, styles nutzen und per Assisttrain etwas töten, dafür ist es auch relativ Wurst ob derjenige dann ein Heiler oder Tank ist, bei dieser Menge an Spielern überlebt nichts einen Assisttrain...



> genau das versuche ja die ganze Zeit den Leuten klar zu machen, die bereits jetzt schon Aion T-shirts tragen und in Aion Bettwäsche schlafen. Aber das wird wohl immer so sein, war ja genauso als damals AoC und Warhammer rauskamen...alle total begeistert und verblendet und jedes mal wurde das aktuelle Spiel als der neuer MMO-Heilland angepriesen.
> 
> Nach 2-3 Monaten wo die meisten Leute dann max Level erreicht hatten, wurde die rosa Brille langsam durchsichtiger und das Gejammere in den entsprechenden Foren ging dann los bzw. die MMO Normaden zogen weiter.
> 
> Ich gehe das ganze neutral an, ich werde mir aion kaufen und testen und wenn es mir gefällt(auch im Endgame) werde ich es evtl. weiterspielen.



100% sign. Es gab und gibt diese Leute bei jedem neuen Spiel. 

Doch es ist ein Unterschied ob ich sage: Aion wird megasupertollultrageil ohne einen blassen Schimmer davon zu haben oder ob ich 6 closed BetaWEs gespielt habe und die Liveversion in China und dann Sachen sage wie:
- Das Spiel läuft besser als WAR
- Das Spiel kommt vergleichsweise Bugfrei (wenn man an WAR oder AoC denkt) auf den Markt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)
- Die Server schmieren auch bei 1000 Mann nicht ab
- Es ist kein Grinder sondern es gibt Quests wie in jedem westlichen MMO
usw. usw.

Ansonsten hebe ich Aion nicht in den Himmel. Aion ist ein MMO wie jedes andere, da ist nichts großartig neues oder Innovatives. Doch mir persönlich reicht es, wenn ich ein Spiel habe, das so gut läuft wie WoW (Steuerungsfeedback, handling etc.) in einem neuen Setting (WoW ist nach 4 Jahren einfach alt) und mit mehr Fokus auf PVP (ohne die Spieler jedoch in die Arena zu zwingen). Das hatte ich mir von AoC erhofft und wurde enttäuscht und ich hatte es mir von WAR erhofft (und obwohl ich schon ein paarmal reaktiviert habe, stellt mich der Teil "Steuerungsfeedback, handling, performance, lag usw." immer noch nicht zufrieden - das ist mir das Geld einfach nicht wert) und wurde enttäuscht. Nun hoffe ich (vorsichtig, weil man ja eh schon weiß wie der Hase läuft) auf Aion und muss sagen, dass es bisher das hält was es verspricht. Wenn ich da an die WAR-Open Beta denke, dann wußten wir damals alle, dass sich viel noch verbessern muss.

Im Übrigen sind diese Verallgemeinerungen über WAR und AoC lächerlich. Gerade die Leute die damals die Betas testeten haben von Anfang an auf die Probleme hingewiesen. Es war bei beiden Spielen hinreichend bekannt, dass sie einfach "unfertig" waren (Wurde auch in den Foren hier schon zur genüge ausgeführt, auch ich selbst habe oft genug aufgelistet, was faktisch bei AoC oder WAR einfach nicht funktionierte zu Release - und das hat nichts mit Geschmack zu tun).

Das ist bei Aion anders und aus. Es geht hier nicht um mehr und nicht um weniger. Das größte Problem bei Aion ist derzeit noch Gameguard und das wird sehr vielen Leuten das Spiel vermiesen, wenn es bis zum Release nicht deutlich verbessert oder aber (was ich mir wünsche) entfernt wird. Wieviele Leute Aion dann letztendlich spielen werden ist mir völlig egal. Doch ich traue mich mit relativer Sicherheit zu sagen, dass die Spieler Aion nicht verlassen werden:
- weil es nur lagt
- weil es nur ruckelt auf ihrem System
- weil die server abschmieren
- weil sie close to desktops haben
und somit nimmt Aion den Leuten zumindest eine große Abteilung an "Quit-Gründen", die bei AoC und WAR wohl die häufigsten waren.

Der Rest ist doch alles Geschmackssache, nur eines lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Wären WAR und AoC nicht so total verbuggt auf den Markt gekommen, hätten sie nicht diesen ersten Eindruck so nachhaltig vergeudet, dann hätten sie zum einen noch immer viel mehr Abonnenten und zum anderen gäbe es auch diese "hater" gegen die Firmen nicht, die sich einfach über den Tisch gezogen fühlen (und dieses Gefühl flaut nicht so schnell ab, wie man ja unschwer erkennen kann) und die diesen Gefühlen immer wieder hier im Forum Ausdruck verleihen. Wie man auch bei AoC gut sieht, erholt sich das nur sehr langsam und schleppend.

HDRO hat weniger Spieler und hat dieses Problem überhaupt nicht, obwohl es genauso Leute gibt die HDRO nicht mögen. Trotzdem fühlt man sich von Turbine nicht verarscht, weil Turbine nunmal keine beta/alpha auf den Markt geworfen hat.


----------



## xdave78 (18. August 2009)

Bekah schrieb:


> Ich spiel War schon seit Release.
> Thema die PQs anfangs fand ich die Dinger ziemlich genial und irgentwo sind sie das auch noch, wo ich aber denke das sie die dinger verzockt haben is einfach an den Belohnungen.
> Pqs machen Lohnt sich nicht die Gegenstände die Droppen sind nicht so gut das einzige was man braucht sind die Handwerks gegenstände und da macht mann zu zweit einfach ne einfache Pq im 10 minuten Takt. Ich fände es schön wenns sie sie schwer machen würden also richtig schwer udn mann dafür aber auch was bekommen würde udn nicht den zonen Belohnungs einheits Brei.


Hö? Also ich spiele seit Freitag bin R15 und hab leider erst 3x PQ machen können weil keener mitmacht -.- aber die Sachen die ich da bekommen habe waren echt Klasse Items zT besser als die RvR Belohnungen die man auf der Stufe tragen kann.

Also mir macht es Spass...gerade DASS man sovieles Random erledigen kann. Was ich sehr doof finde ist dass man in den Startgebieten kaum einen trifft bzw. diese Leute dann iwie den Chat aushaben oder  nicht reagieren (wollen). Daher ist man schon manchmal etwas genervt von solchen Leuten grad wenn man echt nur einen zweiten Mann/ Frau für nen PQ haben möchte. Das RvR macht aber riesen Fun und ich werd wohl erstmal ein bissl WAR weiterspielen....auch wenn ich jetzt nen CO Betakey bekommen habe. Mal sehn wie ich das koordiniere^^


----------



## Gnôrke (18. August 2009)

Gibt es nicht sogar in späteren PQs in goldenen Beuteln Setteile ?!? oder habe ich da was falsches gehört   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

das wär mir jetz auch neu, würd ich auch gern wissen!


----------



## Adalfried (18. August 2009)

Naja es ging doch hier aber darum, warum dass Spiel fehlgelaufen ist.

Es ist eben nicht anders, als die Konkurenz. Dazu kommt Mythic mit seinem Tempo. Der nächste Patch ändert einiges, hätte aber schon eher kommen können und müssen. Gerade das mit den Burgen ist nicht gerade unbekannt. Auch das Problem mit dem AE war ewig bekannt, die Lösung war es zu nerfen. Das sind Dinge, die hätte man schon vor ewigkeiten bringen können und das hätte die Leute auch gehalten. Aber jetzt nach 1 Jahr, fangen sie an richtig los zu legen. Das zeigt die neue Führung scheint da bissel was zu machen. Man kann ja nur hoffen, aber das Konzept ist und bleibt halt alt und daher reizt es niemanden so richtig. Auch wenn es die Warhammer Lore hat und die Uralt Version ist klar, dass sie net fertig wurde. Sie war zu einer Zeit, da war noch net so klar, dass man mit MMOs richtig gut Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Wolfner (18. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Naja es ging doch hier aber darum, warum dass Spiel fehlgelaufen ist.
> 
> Es ist eben nicht anders, als die Konkurenz. Dazu kommt Mythic mit seinem Tempo. Der nächste Patch ändert einiges, hätte aber schon eher kommen können und müssen. Gerade das mit den Burgen ist nicht gerade unbekannt. Auch das Problem mit dem AE war ewig bekannt, die Lösung war es zu nerfen. Das sind Dinge, die hätte man schon vor ewigkeiten bringen können und das hätte die Leute auch gehalten. Aber jetzt nach 1 Jahr, fangen sie an richtig los zu legen. Das zeigt die neue Führung scheint da bissel was zu machen. Man kann ja nur hoffen, aber das Konzept ist und bleibt halt alt und daher reizt es niemanden so richtig. Auch wenn es die Warhammer Lore hat und die Uralt Version ist klar, dass sie net fertig wurde. Sie war zu einer Zeit, da war noch net so klar, dass man mit MMOs richtig gut Geld verdienen kann.





> Dauernd seitenlange Beiträge wie scheiße er doch die geschlossene Welt findet, dass es lieber ein freies MMO im Imperium sein sollte, warum es keine Reiterkämpfe gibt, dass das neue Live-Event nicht dazupasst, die "veraltete" Enging (nur mal so nebenbei, AoC läuft mit der Anarchy Online Engine) *nebst veraltetem Konzept, dass Mythic mit allem zu spät kommt*, soviel wurde versprochen, nix gehalten buäh, blahblahblahblah.... usw. usw.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Thema PQs und Setteile:
Morgen kommt Patch 1.3.1. Es gibt ansich jetzt schon PQs mit Invasorensets in der Stadt. Nur sind die durch Kommandantencamping fast unschaffbar. 
Morgen werden die dann entschärft praktisch entschärft.

Was ich weiß gibt es in den Goldbeuteln von schweren PQs auch Setteile.
Allerdings nix mit Behütung.


----------



## Archonlord (18. August 2009)

die rr items wurden "genervt" .. und sind trotzdem mit gutem talisman besser als die öq-belohnungen.. is so..
..außer man sammelt das set ,was echt gut is... ABER ! ..bis man das set hat ,is man normalerweise im nächsten t-gebiet
da lohnt sich erst das t4 öq-set ..aber dann gibts schon das auslöscher - was für behütung wichtig ist
achja ..n geheimtipp .. wenn man alleine ne leichte pq macht gibts mit glück auch ne goldene tasche ^^


----------



## Churchak (18. August 2009)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht sogar in späteren PQs in goldenen Beuteln Setteile ?!? oder habe ich da was falsches gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt in jeder schweren ÖQ in allen T-Gebieten die Chance auf nen goldenen Beutel wo dann nen Setteil des jeweilig passenden PvE sets drin ist(T1 Gemetzel,T2 Verwüster,T3 Verstümmler,T4 Verderber).Die Chance auf nen Beutel liegt da bei 95%,die andern ÖQ haben auch ne geringe Chance auf nen goldenen Beutel aber nur wohl um die 10% bei den normalen und unter 5% bei den leichten. Die haben alle aber keine Behütung.
desweiteren gibt es noch diverse Ini Sets von den jeweiligen helden .Da kenn ich aber nur die Order Namen (Hüter von Helden in den Kanälen Lev 15+,Rotaugen lev 25+ aus dem Düsterberg,Blutfürsten ,Lev 35+ Bastinstreppe).


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. August 2009)

> Doch ich traue mich mit relativer Sicherheit zu sagen, dass die Spieler Aion nicht verlassen werden:
> - weil es nur lagt
> - weil es nur ruckelt auf ihrem System
> - weil die server abschmieren
> ...



warten wir es ab, 2-3 Monate nach release werden wir es sehen. Vielleicht hören ja auch welche auf weil ihnen das PvP System nicht zusagt. Soweit ich das mitbekomme kann man ab lvl20 jederzeit von Gegner getötet werden, also nix mit entspannten questen bis endlevel, so wie es sich wahrscheinlich viele vorstellen. 

Wir können noch seitenlang weiter spekulieren, bringen tuts nix.


----------



## epiphone2 (19. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> warten wir es ab, 2-3 Monate nach release werden wir es sehen. Vielleicht hören ja auch welche auf weil ihnen das PvP System nicht zusagt. Soweit ich das mitbekomme kann man ab lvl20 jederzeit von Gegner getötet werden, also nix mit entspannten questen bis endlevel, so wie es sich wahrscheinlich viele vorstellen.
> 
> Wir können noch seitenlang weiter spekulieren, bringen tuts nix.



bitte nur posten wenn man auch Ahnung hat. Der Abyss (RVR-Zone)  ist ab lvl 25 zugänglich. Es können in bestimmten Gebieten Risse aufgehen (Rifts) diese sind sind zeitlich begrenzt (1-2 stunden) und lassen nur eine bestimmte anzahl an Spielern (1-40) durch. Dadurch ist es möglich in das feinliche Gebiet zu kommen also von Elyos zu Asmodier oder umgekehrt. Diese Risse sind keine dauerhafte Verbindung sondern ploppen zufällig am Tag auf und das ganze ist in einem Gebiet mit Lvlspanne von lvl 20-30 (wird auch dick im chat angekündigt zb a rift to asmodia has appeared). Also keine Angst is kein geganke beim Questen, man kann pech haben wenn man grad zur Zeit eines rifts am Questen ist (und die Meldung nicht gelesen hat) , dann einem noch zufällig ein Raid der gegnerischen Fraktion über den weg läuft und keine Spieler der eigenen Fraktion in der Nähe sind. Aber der gegnerische Raid ist oft schnell vertrieben wenn es organisiert abläuft und sich ein warband formiert um die Gegner aus dem eigenen Land zu vertreiben.

Mal ein Beispiel wie das ablaufen kann wenn die heimische Fraktion sich nicht organisiert (ist auch nebenbei ein RvR video von der Eu beta, auch wenn sich jetzt viele an dem extremviedeo mit nur namen festbeißen (( wobei ich denke das der nutzer des pcs einfach sichtweite auf min runtergestellt hat)).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSHWiKaRLT8

so das ist doch mal nett, nicht sinnloses kreisraiden.. nich campen im wc um ruf zu Farmen-> ne organisieren und eigenes Questgebiet freikämpfen das zu 90% des Tages sicher is und das es bei einem auftauchen eines Risses zu verteidigen gilt.

War nich der Spruch eines MMOs : War is everywhere !? finde hier in dem video kommt das feeling ganz gut rüber.


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. August 2009)

bitte nur posten wenn man sich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hat(Regel 69 von 1337 aus dem Buch "Du darfst nur etwas schreiben wenn...")   sonst wüsstest du dass ich die Aion Beta noch nicht gespielt habe und das oben geschriebene eine Vermutung war.



Um mal zum Pvp Sstem zurück zu kommen, ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich einige Monate nach release Leute Twinks erstellen nur um lowies in den niedrigen Gebieten abzufarmen, da diese mit Sicherheit nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr so gut besucht sind werden wie zu Anfang. Dieses Pvp System ist für ganker nun mal ideal...



> so das ist doch mal nett, nicht sinnloses kreisraiden.. nich campen im wc um ruf zu Farmen-> ne organisieren und eigenes Questgebiet freikämpfen das zu 90% des Tages sicher is und das es bei einem auftauchen eines Risses zu verteidigen gilt.



Bei Warhammer wurde nicht immer kreisgeraidet und im Wc ruf geleecht. Als Warhammer rauskam waren alle heiss auf RvR weil es neu für sie war, irgendwann werden die Leute halt müde und versuchen ihr Ziel (Rufrang) so bequem wie möglich zu erreichen. 

anders wird es bei Aion auch nicht sein, die ersten male ist alles noch neu und spannend doch irgendwann wird es einem egal sein wann,wo ein "Riff" aufgeht,da man einfach nur in ruhe questen will(wie ich schon sagte, viele sehen in Aion eine WoW Pve Alterantive wo man gemütlich questen kann und nebenbei etwas pvp machen kann).


----------



## OldboyX (19. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> warten wir es ab, 2-3 Monate nach release werden wir es sehen. Vielleicht hören ja auch welche auf weil ihnen das PvP System nicht zusagt. Soweit ich das mitbekomme kann man ab lvl20 jederzeit von Gegner getötet werden, also nix mit entspannten questen bis endlevel, so wie es sich wahrscheinlich viele vorstellen.
> 
> Wir können noch seitenlang weiter spekulieren, bringen tuts nix.




Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass du natürlich Recht hast. Des weiteren gibt es noch 1000 andere Gründe wieso Leute möglicherweise aufhören. Doch aus objektiver Sicht betrachtet, gibt es diese Gründe bei jedem MMO. Es kann also nur gut sein, wenn man einen Teil  dieser Gründe weitestgehend minimiert und das macht Aion meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest von der technischen Seite.



> Um mal zum Pvp Sstem zurück zu kommen, ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich einige Monate nach release Leute Twinks erstellen nur um lowies in den niedrigen Gebieten abzufarmen, da diese mit Sicherheit nach ein paar Monaten nicht mehr so gut besucht sind werden wie zu Anfang. Dieses Pvp System ist für ganker nun mal ideal...



Auch da hast du vollkommen Recht. Bist du eher der Typ, der sich in AoC (auf einem PVP-Server) oder in WoW (auf einem PVP-Server) oder in Everquest (auf einem PVP-Server) schwarz ärgert (oder ärgern würde), weil es ihn extrem stört, dass eben der Waldläufer / Schurke oder Klasse X oder high-lvl ihm beim PVE auflauert und ihn umbringt, dann würde ich die Finger von Aion lassen. 

Der Hauptbestandteil des Spiels, besonders im Endgame ist zwar der Abyss (und das verhält sich wie eine RVR Zone bei WAR und man ist mit PVP einverstanden sobald man hingeht), doch es gibt in Aion auch "forced-pvp", mit anderen Worten Situationen wo dir PVP vom Feind aufgezwängt werden kann, ohne dass du gerade damit einverstanden bist. 

In den Betaboards gibt es schon sehr viele Stimmen, die nach einem PVE-Server schreien, der im Prinzip diese "Rifts" einfach nicht zulässt und wo sich PVP ausschließlich im Abyss abspielt. Bisher ist die offizielle Position von NCSoft, dass es keine Server mit verschiedenen Regelwerken geben wird und auch keine dedizierten RP-Server (gibt es auch weder in Korea noch in China). Inwiefern das bei Release anders sein wird, muss sich noch finden. Allerdings wäre es etwas gegen das Spielprinzip, denn Aion ist ein PVPVE Spiel in dem die beiden Elemente VERKNÜPFT sein sollen (und nicht wie in WoW sozusagen in parallelen Universen existieren und nichts miteinander zu tun haben).

In Aion gibt es zb. auch Instanzen, da meldet sich jeweils eine Gruppe beider Fraktionen (Elyos und Asmodier) an und startet aus unterschiedlichen Positionen in Richtung Instanz-Boss. Entweder man trifft sich dann mittendrin und verhaut sich, oder eine Fraktion ist schneller und schnappt den Boss weg etc.

Ich persönlich kann dazu nur sagen, dass "ganken" zwar nerven kann, aber ich andererseits das bisschen Nervenkitzel sowie dieses tolle Gefühl wenn sich dann eine Gruppe zum Gegenangriff formiert einfach nicht missen möchte. Mit ganken kann man auch relativ gut umgehen (auch in AoC oder WoW stranglethorn) indem man einfach nicht zu stur ist mit seinem PVE. Wird man getötet und merkt, dass jemand vorhat einen zu belästigen, dann kann man in jedem Spiel einfach "woanders hin". Meist ist es einfach die Sturheit der Spieler, oder der Glaube auf das "Anrecht hier zu questen weil ich ja bezahle für das Spiel" der die Leute immer wieder zum selben Spot rennen lässt um wieder getötet zu werden und sich selber noch mehr zu frustrieren.
Klar ist Zeit knapp und man will spielen, aber im Notfall kann man immer noch einfach ausloggen und eine Weile was anderes machen.



> anders wird es bei Aion auch nicht sein, die ersten male ist alles noch neu und spannend doch irgendwann wird es einem egal sein wann,wo ein "Riff" aufgeht,da man einfach nur in ruhe questen will(wie ich schon sagte, viele sehen in Aion eine WoW Pve Alterantive wo man gemütlich questen kann und nebenbei etwas pvp machen kann).



Das ist ein Fehler von Leuten die schlecht informiert sind über Aion. WoW war ursprünglich ein reines PVE Spiel. PVP-Server waren eine Minderheit mit einem "speziellen Regelwerk". Battlegrounds etc. hat es überhaupt erst eine ganze Weile nach dem Release gegeben. Wenn schon, dann sollte man Aion eher mit Warhammer vergleichen, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es mehr PVE und Crafting gibt und man nicht "rein mit PVP alles erreichen kann" (das fängt ja schon beim lvln an). 

Aion ist vom Spielprinzip her KEIN WoW. Es ist ein PVPVE-Spiel und auf keinen Fall kann man sich "vorm PVP drücken" (in WoW ist ja PVP- außer auf PVP servern komplett optional), da Raidbosse einfach im Abyss rumstehen und man dort auf jeden Fall den Angriffen der gegnerischen Fraktion ausgeliefert ist.


----------



## Adalfried (19. August 2009)

Richtig WOW war als PVE Spiel geplant und das PVP kam nur gut an. Das Spiel war nie ausgelegt auf große PVP schlachten.

PVP ist eine Nebenschiene, die mit der Arena bei Wow sehr gut läuft.


WAR ist RVR und dafür nicht ausgelegt.
Aion wird man sehen was daraus wird. Aber es ist wie schon richtig gesagt wurde PVPVE.


Wichtig ist, dass man dieses Ziel Konzept umsetzten kann und WAR fängt damit erst 1 Jahr nach Veröffentlichung langsam an und feiert ihr 1 Jähriges bestehen mit einer PVE Instanz?


----------



## Churchak (19. August 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....v%3D3WzB63CUOtc


----------



## Adalfried (19. August 2009)

Dazu sollte eigentlich das Thema WAR sein und nicht Aion.


----------



## Wolfner (19. August 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Richtig WOW war als PVE Spiel geplant und das PVP kam nur gut an. Das Spiel war nie ausgelegt auf große PVP schlachten.
> 
> PVP ist eine Nebenschiene, die mit der Arena bei Wow sehr gut läuft.
> 
> ...





> Dauernd seitenlange Beiträge wie scheiße er doch die geschlossene Welt findet, dass es lieber ein freies MMO im Imperium sein sollte, warum es keine Reiterkämpfe gibt, *dass das neue Live-Event nicht dazupasst, die "veraltete" Engine* (nur mal so nebenbei, AoC läuft mit der Anarchy Online Engine) nebst veraltetem Konzept, dass Mythic mit allem zu spät kommt, soviel wurde versprochen, nix gehalten buäh, blahblahblahblah.... usw. usw.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Seit einer Seite nix anderes mehr als Aion...
Kann das Spiel denn nicht früher erscheinen, damit hier wieder Ruhe einkehrt. Wir wissen alle, dass Aion nicht DER Bringer sein wird, den sich viele hier wohlmöglich vorstellen. 

Ich bin nur froh, wenn WAR die Online-Nomaden los ist...
Dann kann dieser Beitrag vielleicht auch mal wieder zu seinem eigentlich Thema zurückkehren.
Warum läuft WAR momentan nicht so wie es soll? (und nicht was passt mir grundsätzlich am Konzept nicht oder warum Aion angeblich besser sein soll).

Zwei große Probleme (Endgamecontent und lt. US-Testern scheinbar auch Performance) werden mit dem erscheinenden Patch 1.3.1. offenbar behoben bzw. abgeschwächt. Jetzt ist die Frage: Was gibts ausser dem noch an Problemen?

Balancing ist so ein Thema. Obwohl ich da persönlich weniger Probleme hab. Mythic sollte da auch sehr vorsichtig sein, weil das Thema stark vom "Wer schreit am lautesten"-Faktor beeinflusst ist.

Und wenn dann die Festungen noch mit 1.3.2 entkoppelt werden - aber hallo. Addon kann kommen.


----------



## Adalfried (20. August 2009)

Sie scheinen garnicht mehr so richtig auf die Leute zu hören. Aber man merkt die neue Leitung.
Sie nehmen sich mal richtigen Problemen an und man kan nur hoffen, dass sie auch redesign durchführen.

Das AE CC ist enorm schrecklich, sollte man auf Single CC abschwächen und AE CC nur enorm selten zu lassen. Maximal so für Heiler als ne Art Luftbutton (mit 2-3 Sekunden dauer vom CC, maximal). Aber so richtig lange sollte das eh net wirken.
Da aber fast jede Klasse über ein oder mehr AE CC verfügt, Moral etc., ist man oft im CC drin. Dagegen gibt es nun diese Imunität, aber damit wird Single CC richtig für die Katze. Daher sollten sie mal den AE CC wegnehmen. Auch das CC sollte man im Allgemeinen nochmal anschauen und weniger machen.

Tanks sollten Knockback haben als einziger, da es eben ne gute Tankfähigkeit ist. Aber es sollt kein anderer bekommen.
Dafür ist Stun oder Knockdown eher für andere Klassen gut etc. So eben mehr die Richtung wir haben 4 Archetypen und jeder bekommt einen "Persönlichen" CC und man mixt natürlich bissel durch die Völker. 
Root sollte jeder die möglichkeit haben und einen Snare maximal als Moral als extra. Aber auch eher Single.

Auch die Belagerungsfähigkeiten find ich teilweise Witzlos. WArum net Kletterharken und Sturmleitern. Warum so durch die Hintertür und als Gegenmittel, Hintertür die net geknackt werden kann? Versteh darin net so richtig die Logik.

Auch AE sollte weiter abgeschwächt werden, aber in der Form dass er in die Masterys verschwindet und aufgteilt wird und es nirgends mehr diese reinen AE Bäume gibt. Denn diese reinen AE Bäume machen oft das eigentlich Problem aus.

Weiter sollte man überhaupt Burgen teilweise Zerstörbar machen und Festungen vergrößern. GErade ne Festung, sollte ja bissel größer sein als ne Burg im T2? Net nur weils 2 Mauern gibt. Auch so von der Art her. Da kann dann ruhig auch bissel mehr an Belohnung fallen und Renown geben, kann auch besuchter sein von Mobs und begehbarer durch Spieler. Aber eben mehr als das übliche. Sorgt für Abwechslung.

BOs sollten antürlich mal wichtiger werden. Net wie sie jetzt sind. Die einen Bonus geben und Locktime. Bissel mehr Action in die BOs und denke das ganze geht dann langsam auch.

Dazu sollten sie auch mal das Gruppensystem nochmal in Angriff nehmen. Vorallem das man "WB" Buffs einführt und net auf seine 6er Gruppe eingeschränkt ist. Denn Gegnerisch AE ist das ja auch net. Der trifft ja jeden Feind und als Freund, musste kucken das du bei der richtigen Gruppe bleibst. Da sollten sie noch bissel was anpassen, gerade weil im PVP nicht alles nach Plan läuft und man schnell als letzter Seiner Truppe überlebt und die anderen Gruppe voll sind. Da kann man als sigi ja nichts mehr machen. 


Die Welt selbst überarbeiten sie net mehr =) Geohgraphisch scheinen sie auch Norden und Süden zu vertauschen und Reichweite beachten sie garnicht.

Im ganzen kann man nur hoffen die neue Leitung, macht aus dem was da ist wenigsten was. Denn es gibt Dinge, die jetzt mit dem Patch angegriffen wurden, die sehr gut sind und auch der richtige Weg. Aber ziemlich spät kommen. Hätte man diesen "Balanced Patch" und den jetzigen 6 Monate eher gebracht, dann würde WAR etwas besser da stehen. So ist es eben Gefährlich, weil die Konkurenz schläft nicht.


----------



## Churchak (20. August 2009)

du heulst ja schon wieder über das gleiche worüber du gestern geheult hast und vorgestern und den tag zu vor und den davor.Irgend wie bekomm ich mitleid mit deinem öden Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (20. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> du heulst ja schon wieder über das gleiche worüber du gestern geheult hast und vorgestern und den tag zu vor und den davor.Irgend wie bekomm ich mitleid mit deinem öden Leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schluckt halt nicht jeder ständig kritik- und kommentarlos alles was ihm vorgesetzt wird, Hauptsache er hat eine Beschäftigung mit seinem Pixel-****meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manche sind da ja enorm leidensfähig...


----------



## heretik (20. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Schluckt halt nicht jeder ständig kritik- und kommentarlos alles was ihm vorgesetzt wird, Hauptsache er hat eine Beschäftigung mit seinem Pixel-****meter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du spielst jetzt schon wie lange nicht mehr WAR? Und bist deiner Meinung nach immer noch zu jedem Zeitpunkt durchgehend über sämtliche Änderungen oder Verbesserungen im Spiel informiert?

Irgendwie sollte es einem doch irgendwann mal peinlich werden, wenn man seine wertvolle Zeit damit vertrödelt, aktiven Spielern eines Spiels ständig vorfabulieren zu müssen, wie beschissen doch ihr Spiel ist. Sonst kein Hobby?


----------



## Long_Wolf (20. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Schluckt halt nicht jeder ständig kritik- und kommentarlos alles was ihm vorgesetzt wird, Hauptsache er hat eine Beschäftigung mit seinem Pixel-****meter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man deren Geschreibsel schon x mal zerlegt hat wird es eben öde...und das Geseier wird nicht besser wenn man es 10x lesen muss.

Irgendwann sollte es jeder in den Kopf bekommen das :

- jeder andere Dinge hat die am besten SOFORT gefixt gehören

- es immer wieder Dinge gibt die den einen zum aufhören und den anderen zum wieder anfangen bringen 

- jeder das Spiel anders balancen würde

- jeder auch "Kleinigkeiten" hat die ihn stören und die gefixt gehören die bei anderen nur achselzucken auslösen

und das dies darin resultiert das die Jungs & Mädels bei Mythic selber entscheiden wann sie was machen egal wieviele leute sich hier x mal hintereinander über das auskotzen was sie für wichtig halten...


----------



## Novane (20. August 2009)

also ich fand bei warhammer irgendwie assi das alles so gebunden war
jede klasse hat ihr eigenes aussehen das du nicht wirklich verändern kannst oder die rasse
klar das ist eben auf dem warhammer spiel entstanden aber das hat mir ivel spaß genommen

dann irgendwie fehlte einfach was, ich hab die zauberin genommen und mir gins echt auf die nerven
das ummich herum nurr zauberinnen, j+nger des khaine und (ich weiß nimmer wies hieß...der rouge halt^^)

dann waren immer soviele bugsauf einmal da

dann wenn ich ein schlachtfeld betreten hab, ging mir noch mehr auf die nerven das ich alle 15 sec tot war weil du nix einsteckst(is auch sinnvoll) aber mit meinem dmg konnte ich au nix reißen. fands iwie nfair wenn son blöder nahkämpfer dir die ganze zeit hinterher rennt und die wirklich kaum ne chance hast vondem wieder wegzukommen.

mein fazit: ich hab gesagt gut ich geb den leutz nochn bissle zeit mnit patches etc. nachm halben jahr eingloggt nachnem monat wieder gemerkt das spiel ist sau langweilig

ja ich war nicht auf der endstufe aber da ich lvl 20 war sollte ich spätestens (und das war mit 4 klassen bis dato) ich iwann mal dem game verfallen...


----------



## heretik (20. August 2009)

Novane schrieb:


> also ich fand bei warhammer irgendwie assi das alles so gebunden war
> jede klasse hat ihr eigenes aussehen das du nicht wirklich verändern kannst oder die rasse
> klar das ist eben auf dem warhammer spiel entstanden aber das hat mir ivel spaß genommen
> 
> ...



Um es zusammenzufassen:

- Dir gefällt es nicht, dass Klassen ein klassenspezifisches Aussehen und eine bestimmte Rasse haben
- Dir gefällt es nicht, dass im Stargebiet einer Rasse die jeweilige Rasse rumläuft
- Dir gefällt es nicht, dass Gegenspieler ihre Klasse besser beherrschen als du die deine

Und dann hast du allen Ernstes erhofft, dass diese drei Sachen nach nem halben Jahr per Patch geändert wurden?


----------



## Miracolax (20. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Sonst kein Hobby?



Klar doch, aber die wären wohl zu hoch für 24/7 Hardcore-Forumianer...geniesse atm *aktiv* meinen Urlaub auf meiner Terasse, Lappi und kühles Bier neben mir. Schöne Grüsse aus dem RL! Und wenn ich Bock habe schau ich gerne mal hier rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , zwar weniger aktiv - aber diesen Titel will ich auch nicht haben, der gebührt mir nicht.


----------



## heretik (20. August 2009)

Sorry, aber für mich sind 1.700 Postings, in denen ich mich mit meinen Mitspielern über ein Spiel unterhalte, das wir zusammen spielen, immer noch weit weniger Zeitverschwendung als 70 Auskotz-Postings in einem Forum eines Spiels, das ich nicht mehr spiele und von dem ich eigentlich keine Ahnung mehr habe. Da wäre mir ein Posting schon zu viel.


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für mich sind 1.700 Postings, in denen ich mich mit meinen Mitspielern über ein Spiel unterhalte, das wir zusammen spielen, immer noch weit weniger Zeitverschwendung als 70 Auskotz-Postings in einem Forum eines Spiels, das ich nicht mehr spiele und von dem ich eigentlich keine Ahnung mehr habe. Da wäre mir ein Posting schon zu viel.



Man sollte diese Diskussion wirklich nicht anfangen. Dann kommen wieder die RLer auf den Plan, dass wir sowieso nur Freaks sind und wer seine Zeit in ein MMO steckt vernachlässigt das wirklich wichtige (irl so viel Geld wie möglich zu scheffeln) usw. (das ist nicht jetzt speziell gegen dich, heretik, aber das kommt dann gleich als nächstes, von jemandem der angeblich gar nicht mehr spielt und überhaupt keine Zeit ins Internet steckt, aber trotzdem irgendwie hier im Forum unterwegs ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Die Prioritäten, was einem wichtig ist und was man als "Zeitverschwendung" empfindet oder eben nicht, die kann sich Gott-sei-Dank neben dem normalen gesellschaftlichen Rahmen jeder noch selbst setzen.

Und wenn jemand nur 3 Tage die Woche arbeiten geht, in einer kleinen Einzimmer Wohnung lebt und dafür maximale Freizeit für MMOs investieren kann (selbst mit wenig Arbeit reicht das Geld locker dafür) dann ist das sein Ding. Wenn es ihn glücklicher macht in einem Spiel zu den "besten" zu gehören als im RL Topmanager zu werden, why not?


----------



## Miracolax (20. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Prioritäten, was einem wichtig ist und was man als "Zeitverschwendung" empfindet oder eben nicht, die kann sich Gott-sei-Dank neben dem normalen gesellschaftlichen Rahmen jeder noch selbst setzen.



Also, im nachinein betrachtet (Achtung: eigene Meinung!) war WAR für mich eine absolute Zeitverschwendung (obwohl ich gestehen muss das es anfangs schon Spass gemacht hat, bis es dann losging mit Ruckelhammer und so). AoC ist es zwar auch irgendwo (so wie jedes andere MMO auch) , aber da kann ich sie wenigstens "sinnvoll" verschwenden weil es Spass macht auch mal flüssig und ohne Diashow etc. spielen zu dürfen. Sorry für die harten Worte, aber ich kann es ja auch nicht ändern. Aber heute ist es mir irgendwie zu heiss zum zocken, das habe ich trotz Urlaub und Freizeit auf abends verschoben. Da find ich es hier wesentlich interessanter...


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. August 2009)

> AoC ist es zwar auch irgendwo (so wie jedes andere MMO auch) , aber da kann ich sie wenigstens "sinnvoll" verschwenden weil es Spass macht auch mal flüssig und ohne Diashow etc. spielen zu dürfen



Hast du bei AoC schon mal Keepschlachten oder Raidinstanzen gespielt?

Wenn man schon ein Spiel mit einem anderen vergleicht dann auch unter gleichen Bedingungen.

Irgendwie wiederhole ich mich ständig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich mag es aber nicht wenn immer Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen werden.


----------



## Miracolax (21. August 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Hast du bei AoC schon mal Keepschlachten oder Raidinstanzen gespielt?



[ironie on] Nein, mein 80'er Eroberer und Herold des Xotli dümpeln immer noch in Tortage rum . Der Ero ist zwar durchweg T1/T2 PvE equiped, aber das kriegt man ja auch beim Händler dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [ironie off] Und den HoX hätte ich mangels Twinkbegeisterung erst gar nicht wenn FC nach dem letzten grossen Content- und Balancepatch nicht jedem die Möglichkeit eingeräumt hätte einen Charakter ab 50 zu erstellen. Keepschlachten mache ich atm keine, bin da noch durch WAR  vorbelastet (Langzeitmotivation=0 und so) Irgendwann werde ich dort auch mal teilnehmen, hab ja Zeit und muss nicht durch's Spiel rushen.



> Wenn man schon ein Spiel mit einem anderen vergleicht dann auch unter gleichen Bedingungen.



Was ich auch gemacht habe, weil ich damit meine das es nicht ansatzweise ruckelt wenn nur ich und 3 NPC in der Gegend rumstehen. In Saphery z.B. hat es teilweise schon bei nur 2 NPC und meinem Charakter geruckelt....diese tollen kleinen Miniruckler meine ich, oder die Milliskunden-Freezes. Nicht immer, aber häufig. Und meinen Desktop sehe ich jetzt auch nur noch wenn ich switche. WAR war da etwas grosszügiger und der Meinung ich muss in unregelmässigen Abständen mal auf den Desk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (21. August 2009)

siehste War war für dich ne Zeitverschwendung und nun verschwendeste wieder Zeit im Warforumsteil bleib mal lieber bei deinem 12 uhr Bier (kannst ja nen 8 uhr,9uhr,10uhr usw bier draus machen) da biste nach ner weile im Zauberwald und dann musste auch nimmer so viel leiden.  ^^


----------



## Jarwid (21. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> siehste War war für dich ne Zeitverschwendung und nun verschwendeste wieder Zeit im Warforumsteil bleib mal lieber bei deinem 12 uhr Bier (kannst ja nen 8 uhr,9uhr,10uhr usw bier draus machen) da biste nach ner weile im Zauberwald und dann musste auch nimmer so viel leiden.  ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahrscheinlich ist er Masochist und leidet gern.


----------



## Jarwid (21. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Um es zusammenzufassen:
> 
> - Dir gefällt es nicht, dass Klassen ein klassenspezifisches Aussehen und eine bestimmte Rasse haben
> - Dir gefällt es nicht, dass im Stargebiet einer Rasse die jeweilige Rasse rumläuft
> ...



Herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. August 2009)

Ich dachte es geht um Warhammer Online? Es geht aber immer mehr um Spieler und Forenmitglieder und Aion und ... .


Zu einem staune ich über die Geographische Lage einiger Ort bei Warhammer. Enorm fällt es bei den Zwergen auf.
 Man läuft von Barak Varr, einfach so mal schnell in die Sümpfe des Elends? Dann liegt aber nicht dazwischen die Düsterlande, sondern nichts. Die Düsterlande liegen dann östlich davon und direkt südlich vom Nachtfeuerpass. Dann ist östlich davon das Weldrangebirge. Dort ist Karak Kadrin südlich von Karak Achtgipfel? hm ... also im groben kenne ich die Lage einier Ort und das passt größenteils garnicht. 
 Finde es hätte gereicht sie hätten die Sümpfe des Eldens in zwei Gebiete Unterteilt etc.

 Dann bin ich bei den Hochelfen in Aveloren, heute auf was feines gestossen. Dunkelelfenschiffe. Ich frag mich wie die da rein kommen?
 Dann staune ich über den Zustand der Burg. Die Hochelfen Burg, ist bei ihrer Mauer zerstört. Also Löcher und Fehlende Türme. Die Dunkelelfen Burg völlig intakt. 

Dann war ich mal beim Weißen Turm schauen, meine Neugier ist Neugier. Bevor ich dort war, bin ich durch so ein Labyrinth durch. Was auch immer das sein sollte und man musste ja auch net durch. Aber der Weiße Turm ist ja winzig und als Hochelfen, würde man das ding niemals sehen, wenn man net grenzen Überschreiten würde. Find ich schon Schade. Meine der Weiße Turm ist doch recht wichtig und ein schöner Ort. Aber ihn als PQ für die Destro machen, dass hat er nicht verdient.

Auf dem Rückweg kam ich Dunkelelfen entgegen die mir Freundlich gegenüberstanden und an Einhörner vorbei die mir Feindlich waren, gut ich bin Zwerg. Aber ist es nicht schon bissel seltsam? Die haben die PVE Zonen enorm stark von einander getrennt und dann noch so die Geographie aus acht gelassen. Meine der Wald hört ja nicht Plötzlich auf. 

Das denk ich hat viele Abgeschreckt. Daher freu ich mich garnicht auf weitere Orte. Bei HDRO hat man sich Teilweise richtig gefreut auf gewisse Orte. Aber bei Warhammer ist es nicht so. Find ich schon bissel Schade.


----------



## Miracolax (22. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> bleib mal lieber bei deinem 12 uhr Bier (kannst ja nen 8 uhr,9uhr,10uhr usw bier draus machen) da biste nach ner weile im Zauberwald und dann musste auch nimmer so viel leiden.  ^^



Schön geschrieben, aber du solltest nicht immer gleich von dir auf andere schliessen.^^


----------



## Churchak (22. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> auf meiner Terasse, Lappi und kühles Bier neben mir.


----------



## Miracolax (22. August 2009)

Ja, und? Ich sprach auch nur von einem, nicht von einem Kasten oder so. Das wird dann wohl dann eher dein Ressort sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen, schliesse nie von dir auf andere.


----------



## clickrush (22. August 2009)

ich hab das spiel damals aus folgenden gründen aufgegeben:

-schwache engine. wobei ich habe gelesen, dass diese upgegraded wurde. also könnte heute anders sein.

-das spiel war mir zu wenig kompetitiv. ich komm eher aus der esports ecke und mir fehlte etwas wie arena/zumindest gruppenanmeldungen ins sz

-wirklich gutes rvr braucht zu viel zeit, da man einen sehr hohen grad an organisation braucht. bis auf eine gilde (mit der ich oft gekämpft hab) waren die meisten gilden sehr schwach was taktik anbelangt. auf beiden seiten. ich hätte lieber mal wirklich herausfordernde und disziplinierte gegner gehabt.

-teils schlecht designte szenarios. man hätte bei vielen szenarios viel mehr aus dem gelände herausholen müssen, um sie spielerisch interessanter und ausbalancierter zu machen.

-community. zuviele spieler in war hatten damals weder den playerskill noch den teamgeist um gutes pvp zu machen. das mag arrogant klingen, ich weise aber darauf hin, das dies ein sehr subjektives empfinden ist. man merkt dies aber auch in den foren, da extrem viele spieler sich nur über schwaches balancing beklagten (ist praktisch immer ein zeichen für eine nicht teamorientierte haltung zum spiel und fehlendem playerskill). oder mehr pve content und pvp belohnungen wollten. im prinzip war das balancing immer ausreichend. es gab natürlich ungleichheiten, doch die gab praktisch immer auf allen seiten. praktisch jede karriere hatte um die 60% spieler die dachten sie seien underpowered.

was ich aber super fand, und weswegen ich eventuell bald wieder anfangen werde:

+teamorientiertes und taktisches balancing. es hab mir immer gefallen, das 1on1 balancing kein thema war in WAR. anders als in WoW muss nicht jeder alles haben und können, sondern jeder hatte eine ganz spezifische rolle, die durch die stats und die skills gut unterstützt waren.

+sehr interessante skills und karrieren

+lore und character designs

+go n play prinzip. man hat 0 grind in WAR. man kann von anfang an voll loslegen mit pvp

+netter pve inhalt mit interessanten inovationen die für ein wenig abwechslung abhelfen.

+nicht gear abhängig. ich konnte schon mit rang 30 ganz oben mithalten, da das gear und die stats nicht so viel ausmachen. fand ich genial, da es wiederum das spiel weniger grindlastig und mehr spielerisch orientiert ist.


----------



## Salute (22. August 2009)

clickrush schrieb:


> praktisch jede karriere hatte um die 60% spieler die dachten sie seien underpowered.




Und du hast sicher alle Karrieren  auf max lvl ausgiebig angespielt aus denen 100% rausgeholt und festgestellt das *alle Klassen * in WAR die Gruppe/Warband auf ihre Weise perfekt unterstützen und somit unentbehrlich sind.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. August 2009)

Also du sagst, dass viele Spieler keine Ahnung vom Teamgeist haben und Playerskill und deswegen sich über ihre Klassen beschwerern.

Aber warum geht dann jede Schadensklasse die es kann auf AE? Soll das Teamfähigkeit sein. Das alle AE knopf drücken und die Heiler nicht dagegen halten können, weil sie nur iher Gruppe heilen? Die Leute haben als keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse und deswegen beschweren sich viele über ihre Fähigkeiten, dass etliche Sinnfrei sind? Das alle Leute also gar keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen haben.

Ich empfinde eher das Mythic kein Händchen hat für Wirkungszeit, Wirkungsdauer, Cooldowns, Stats und ihre Masterys. Denn sie ändern teilweise nur den Schaden und selten die Stateinwirkung und CD oder andere Dinge.

Aber die Spieler haben keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen und andere haben die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen und wissen dann genau, dass die anderen gar keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen haben.

Nein Mythic muss da hier und dort nochmal bissel über ihre Masterys und Stats nach denken. Einfach weil es teilweise Blödsinn ist Fähigkeiten dauerhaft zu spammen, weil sie eben Avoid erhöhen, aber nur für 5 Sekunden oder so. Aber wenn man in den Mastery geht, dann steigert sich nur der Schaden. Davon gibt es etliche Fähigkeiten.


----------



## clickrush (23. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Also du sagst, dass viele Spieler keine Ahnung vom Teamgeist haben und Playerskill und deswegen sich über ihre Klassen beschwerern.
> 
> Aber warum geht dann jede Schadensklasse die es kann auf AE? Soll das Teamfähigkeit sein. Das alle AE knopf drücken und die Heiler nicht dagegen halten können, weil sie nur iher Gruppe heilen? Die Leute haben als keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse und deswegen beschweren sich viele über ihre Fähigkeiten, dass etliche Sinnfrei sind? Das alle Leute also gar keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen haben.
> 
> ...




ich will dir recht geben. du sprichst aber nicht explizit über karrierenbalancing sondern über balancing of features. das ist ein anderes thema und du scheinst dich damit beschäftigt zu haben. solche balancing probleme mögen immernoch vorhanden sein.

ich habe jedoch von etwas ganz anderem gesprochen. als ich noch vor ein paar monaten WAR gespielt habe, gab es auch hier im forum ständig posts in der richtung "meine klasse ist underpowered" / "deine klasse ist overpowered". tatsächlich gab es wie ich mich erinnere gerade mal 2 fähigkeiten, die overpowered waren. 1. die heilreduktion des feuerzauberers machte schaden bei jedem hottick. 2. magneto. beides wurde, so wie ich mich erinnere, generft.

zu deinem punkt: warhammer hab ich auch immer als AE lastiges spiel empfunden. das hat mehrere gründe.
1. sind die AE fähigkeiten nur geringfügig schwächer als singletarget attacken bei singletargets.
2. ist bei einem massenpvp spiel AE schaden gefragt um, die heiler ständig auf trab zu halten, damit diese schwer mitkommen.
3. ist es weitaus einfacher AE schaden zu spammen als koordiniert gegner zu spiken.
4. sieht AE schaden im dps-meter besser aus als singletarget schaden.

nur 1. hat tatsächlich mit balancing zu tun. aber wie gesagt: nicht klassenbalancing sondern feature balancing, worüber sich durchaus streiten lässt. meine persönliche meinung zu den AE-specs ist: macht viel krach, ist aber in stark organisiertem pvp nicht das AundO. dort braucht man auch utility und stärkere singletarget nukes + reduktionen etc. um einzelne gegner schnell zu töten. massig AE zu spammen war immer eine solide variante als ich WAR gespielt habe, die aber ihre grenzen hat.

über klassenbalancing wurde meist nur geredet, weil man nicht wahrhaben konnte, dass andere spieler besser sind oder das es sich um ein teamspiel handelt wobei jeder eine rolle hat die er erfüllen mag. und es gab damals keine einzige klasse, die ihre rolle nicht erfüllen konnte, und keine andere, die in ihrer nebenrolle besser war als die erstere in ihrer hauptrolle. das gewisse karrieren einfacher sind zu spielen, und somit von der masse als überstark empfunden wird, ist wiederum ein anderes thema.

wollte das hier nur plazieren, weil ich niemandem vor die füsse treten wollte, sondern nur meine gründe für das beenden von WAR aufzeigen wollte. ich überlege mir momentan ob ich wieder anfangen soll, aus ebenfalls genannten gründen.

edit:
mit dem satz: Das alle AE knopf drücken und die Heiler nicht dagegen halten können, weil sie nur iher Gruppe heilen?
beschreibst du genau was ich in meiner stichwortliste ansprechen wollte... heiler die playerskill und teamgeist haben, spammen nicht einfach AE-heilung sondern sie retten ihre teamkameraden. wenn sie das tun würden, statt einfach zu spammen, dann müssten die dds einzelne gegner mit reduktionen und nukes rausspiken usw. WAR hat einfach mehr potential als von 90% der spieler, die ich damals gesehen hab, rausholen.


----------



## heretik (23. August 2009)

clickrush schrieb:


> mit dem satz: Das alle AE knopf drücken und die Heiler nicht dagegen halten können, weil sie nur iher Gruppe heilen?
> beschreibst du genau was ich in meiner stichwortliste ansprechen wollte... heiler die playerskill und teamgeist haben, spammen nicht einfach AE-heilung sondern sie retten ihre teamkameraden.



Nö, gegen AE-Schaden spammt man AE-Heilung, das hat der Kamerad schon ganz gut umrissen.

Und "Skill" wird so hoffnungslos überbewertet. Spieler brauchen nicht mehr als ein halbwegs rund laufendes Gehirn, eine grobe Übersicht darüber, welche Gegnerklasse was kann, dann noch TS und nen dicken Assist-Button. Wer sich einredet, darüber hinaus noch mächtige spielentscheidende Skills aufweisen zu können, poliert meist nur sein Ego.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. August 2009)

Das Prob ist auch wirklich, dass AE Heilung ineffektiver ist, als AE Schaden. Sieht man im Szenario sehr schön. Versteh auch net im SZenario warum man dort Spawnzeiten hat? 

Nein Mythic muss mal irgendwo Anfangen und nicht immer nur in ihren Interviews sagen, dass sie sich das Anschauen. Wie oft wollen sie sich das noch Anschauen. 1 Jahr lang ist doch sowas bekannt. 1 Jahr wird AE CC beklagt, 1 Jahr wird die eine Rampenburg beklagt und so richtig viel machen sie nicht. Das Problem ist wirklich für Mythic die Konkurenz und ich nenne keine Namen. Da es etliche Spiele gibt und auch alte Spiele packen noch mal paar Nettigkeiten aus (auch wenn der große Schneemann abschaut keine Frage), aber sie binden es gut in ihr Spiel ein. 

Also entweder will Mythic Warhammer Online weiter halten und weiter machen oder sie wollen es nicht. Das Sie Geld verdienen wollen, ist ja ok und verständlich, ist eine Firma. Nur müssen sie, wenn die Leute das Spiel weiterhin bezahlen, mehr bieten. Denn sie bieten nicht gerade viel für ihr Geld. Man muss nur mal sehen was in 1 Jahr andere MMOs geleistet haben, wie sie sich verändert haben, was dort dazu gekommen ist etc. Ich reden icht nur vom Schnee, auch von den Barbaren und anderen Spielen. Denn selbst diese alten Spiele schlafen nicht vollkommen und wenn man es ernst meint, dann ändert man was richtig und nicht halb.

Klar es ist einfacher gesagt, als gemacht keine Frage. Aber diese Leute bekommen von uns Geld, ein Handwerker der schlecht ist, wird ja auch nicht nochmal bestellt. Es gibt Kunden wünsche, da fragt man sich ob man sich nicht Fliegende Zauberschuhe, 12 Hände und 3 Gehirne kaufen sollte, um ihren Wünschen gerächt zu werden. Aber man muss als Handwerk ehrlich sein und sagen ... "Gut wir können das machen, aber es wird so und so lange dauern, so und so viel Kosten etc.". Das Selbe kann Mythic mal richtig machen und nicht nur diese Oberflächlichen Interviews oder diese Dinge die man über ihren RVR Teamleider da bei GOA liest usw. 

Nein
Entweder
Mythic will Warhammer am Leben erhalten und daraus ein MMO machen, was vielleicht wie andere eher ein Schatten dasein frissten wird, aber belebt ist.
Oder
Mythic will Warhammer nicht mehr, dann können sie es auch wirklich einfach nur lassen.


----------



## clickrush (23. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nö, gegen AE-Schaden spammt man AE-Heilung, das hat der Kamerad schon ganz gut umrissen.
> 
> Und "Skill" wird so hoffnungslos überbewertet. Spieler brauchen nicht mehr als ein halbwegs rund laufendes Gehirn, eine grobe Übersicht darüber, welche Gegnerklasse was kann, dann noch TS und nen dicken Assist-Button. Wer sich einredet, darüber hinaus noch mächtige spielentscheidende Skills aufweisen zu können, poliert meist nur sein Ego.



so wie ich es in erinnerung habe reicht ae-heilung-spam nicht aus.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. August 2009)

jap AE Heilung spammt, heilt ja nur eigene Gruppe. Wenn die net in Reichweite sind ... taja ... nennt man es wohl pech ^^


----------



## heretik (23. August 2009)

clickrush schrieb:


> so wie ich es in erinnerung habe reicht ae-heilung-spam nicht aus.



Der reicht zumindest aus, bis man den AE-Dealer effektiv unschädlich gemacht hat. Mit (skilligen!) Single-Heals kannst du dir dank GCD gegen AE nur aussuchen, wer in deiner Gruppe das Dauerfeuer überleben darf, und das ist weit weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nö, gegen AE-Schaden spammt man AE-Heilung, das hat der Kamerad schon ganz gut umrissen.
> 
> Und "Skill" wird so hoffnungslos überbewertet. Spieler brauchen nicht mehr als ein halbwegs rund laufendes Gehirn, eine grobe Übersicht darüber, welche Gegnerklasse was kann, dann noch TS und nen dicken Assist-Button. Wer sich einredet, darüber hinaus noch mächtige spielentscheidende Skills aufweisen zu können, poliert meist nur sein Ego.




/sign


Wer "skill" haben will in einem MMO soll bitte WoW Arena spielen gehen (bitte nur rating von 2,5k aufwärts) und danach darf er gern damit hier posen. Da gehts dann definitiv um mehr als um etwas Heal, Damage und Assist. Und selbst wenn ihr noch so die fotm Combo spielt (und was auch sonst gleich für Geheule kommt) ist das immer noch 10 Mal anspruchsvoller als jeder andere existierende MMO Content (von scriptlearning im PVE gar nicht zu sprechen), wenn man auf 2,5k+ in der WOW Arena spielen will.


----------



## pulla_man (23. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Wer "skill" haben will in einem MMO soll bitte WoW Arena spielen gehen (bitte nur rating von 2,5k aufwärts) und danach darf er gern damit hier posen. Da gehts dann definitiv um mehr als um etwas Heal, Damage und Assist. Und selbst wenn ihr noch so die fotm Combo spielt (und was auch sonst gleich für Geheule kommt) ist das immer noch 10 Mal anspruchsvoller als jeder andere existierende MMO Content (von scriptlearning im PVE gar nicht zu sprechen), wenn man auf 2,5k+ in der WOW Arena spielen will.



ja, da wirds bestimmt keine fotm kombo geben. und von "skill" in einem pvp spiel zu sprechen is sowieso sinnlos. weil dort zuviele zufallsfaktoren ala critchance, parier-,block-ausweichchance etc auftreten als dass man allein durch seinem skill ein match entscheidet. klar wird ein bestimmtes kennen der gegner und der eigenen klasse vorausgesetzt etc.

von skill kann man nur in ego-shootern oder strategiespielen sprechen (counterstrike oder starcraft etc). denn da kommt es darauf an wie man spielt und welche abläufe man zuerst vornimmt. denn dort haben "alle" die gleichen vom spiel gegebenen grundvoraussetzungen.

und nun flamet mich ihr wow-fanboys


----------



## clickrush (23. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Der reicht zumindest aus, bis man den AE-Dealer effektiv unschädlich gemacht hat. Mit (skilligen!) Single-Heals kannst du dir dank GCD gegen AE nur aussuchen, wer in deiner Gruppe das Dauerfeuer überleben darf, und das ist weit weniger sinnvoll.



ich hab das anders in erinnerung. die AE heilungen+hots sind da um deine leute stetig auf einem gewissen niveau zu halten. auch wenn AE schaden gespammt wird, bekommen nicht alle aus deiner gruppe den gleichen schaden (wenn überhaupt) ab. du siehst ja vorne wer vorallem die nukes abbekommt und die heilst du dann mit singletarget heals und hots hoch. da ist gruppenheilung oft weit weniger effizient ausser du stürmst zB mit der ganzen gruppe nach vorne dann ist AE heilung das sinnvollste. und soweit ich weiss, ist das gcd kürzer als die grosse heilung...

aber natürlich kann man einfach gruppenheilungen, ae-nukes spammen und schön assist makro anmachen, sich lieber nicht zu doll anstrengen. geht meistens auch gut, weil die gegner ja das selbe machen. oder aber du hast formationen und abläufe in einer disziplinierten gruppe, um dich ständig an den gegner anzupassen. so nutzt man seine schwächen aus. war auf jeden fall eine zeit lang lustig so zu spielen. das gilt im übrigen für jedes spiel, das man mit menschen zusammen spielt.

aber wie gesagt. ich kann eigentlich nicht mehr so gut mitreden. muss selber wieder bischen reinkommen. trotzdem würd ich fast darauf wetten, dass du zumindest die heiler etwas unterschätzt. also vieleicht bin ich einfach unterdurchschnittlich intelligent, doch ich hab es oftmals als eine herausforderung empfunden wirklich das maximum herauszuhohlen (und damit mein ich jetzt nicht nur "gesamtheilung").



pulla_man schrieb:


> ja, da wirds bestimmt keine fotm kombo geben. und von "skill" in einem pvp spiel zu sprechen is sowieso sinnlos. weil dort zuviele zufallsfaktoren ala critchance, parier-,block-ausweichchance etc auftreten als dass man allein durch seinem skill ein match entscheidet. klar wird ein bestimmtes kennen der gegner und der eigenen klasse vorausgesetzt etc.
> 
> von skill kann man nur in ego-shootern oder strategiespielen sprechen (counterstrike oder starcraft etc). denn da kommt es darauf an wie man spielt und welche abläufe man zuerst vornimmt. denn dort haben "alle" die gleichen vom spiel gegebenen grundvoraussetzungen.
> 
> und nun flamet mich ihr wow-fanboys



naja ich hab zu bc zeiten auch arena auf höheren wertungen gespielt. dass kann man nicht gerade mit starcraft vergleichen, jedoch unterschätzt du das ganze. critchance/blocken usw folgt im übrigen einer pseudo-random-distribution, dh. du die chancen sind nicht immer gleich sondern wachsen und schrumpfen je nach dem ob du die letzten paar male gecrittet etc. hast. ausserdem sind sich die spieler den crits ja vollauf bewust. dh dein team verfolgt ständig die schadensspitzen und reagiert je nach dem mit einem anderen verhalten darauf. beispielsweise cc't man die heiler nur wenn man gerade 1-2 gute crits verabreicht hat und noch ein gutes cd im ärmel hat usw.

auch bei starcraft gibt es eine solche zufallsvariable. es nennt sich der nebel des krieges, dh der bereich den du nicht siehst. natürlich versucht man ständig den gegner auszukundschaften und schwachstellen zu finden. ob und wann man diese findet ist jedoch nicht gegeben und die richtige reaktion darauf macht dann ein guter drop usw aus.

bei warhammer ist gutes timing und voraussicht schon spielentscheidend. es ist doch wichtig ob dein kt jetzt druck machen soll, die position wechseln soll, sich eher zurückziehen soll oder ob man eine gruppe zum flankieren bereit hat oder? oder auch in szenarien kann falsches verhalten spielentscheidend sein.


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

Oldboy: Wayne. ´Selbst bei 3k Rating wird das hier keinen interessieren.

Btw hab ich nun wieder einen WoW Flame frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werd ihn weise nutzen


----------



## Churchak (23. August 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> von skill kann man nur in ego-shootern oder strategiespielen sprechen (counterstrike oder starcraft etc). denn da kommt es darauf an wie man spielt und welche abläufe man zuerst vornimmt. denn dort haben "alle" die gleichen vom spiel gegebenen grundvoraussetzungen.


na jaaaaaaaaa es kommt auch bei WoW,War und Co drauf an wie man spielt.
Nicht um sonst kann man sonst so gravierende Unterschiede zwichen den Spielern sehn. 
Das fängt doch schon beim picken des richtigen Ziels zur richtigen Zeit über vernünftiges Stellungsspiel,vernünftige Nutzung seiner Skills zur richtigen Zeit,passende Skillung,passende Taktiken zur/zum Skillung/Betätigungsfeld (in WAR),das sinnige einwerfen der Moralfähigkeiten und die Nutznung zur passenden Zeit, die Fähigkeit auch werend des weg/freirennens noch Fähigkeiten zu benutzen (Fernkämpfer/Heiler) ,Überblick behalten wärend dicker getümmel nd und und.


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ja, da wirds bestimmt keine fotm kombo geben. und von "skill" in einem pvp spiel zu sprechen is sowieso sinnlos. weil dort zuviele zufallsfaktoren ala critchance, parier-,block-ausweichchance etc auftreten als dass man allein durch seinem skill ein match entscheidet. klar wird ein bestimmtes kennen der gegner und der eigenen klasse vorausgesetzt etc.
> 
> von skill kann man nur in ego-shootern oder strategiespielen sprechen (counterstrike oder starcraft etc). denn da kommt es darauf an wie man spielt und welche abläufe man zuerst vornimmt. denn dort haben "alle" die gleichen vom spiel gegebenen grundvoraussetzungen.
> 
> und nun flamet mich ihr wow-fanboys




Da braucht man dich nicht zu flamen. Zufallsfaktoren gelten für beide Seiten, machen also keinen Unterschied für die WoW-Arena und ab einem gewissen Rating macht auch das Equipment keinen Unterschied (weil alle dasselbe haben, sonst kommt man sowieso nicht so weit hoch im rating).

Was bleibt ist das fotm Combo Argument, was natürlich seinen Einfluss hat (bestimmte Combos sind nicht konkurrenzfähig), aber es gibt immer einige Combos mit denen man oben sein "kann". Den Rest entscheidet der Skill, ganz besonders ab einem bestimmten rating.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Oldboy: Wayne. ´Selbst bei 3k Rating wird das hier keinen interessieren.
> 
> Btw hab ich nun wieder einen WoW Flame frei
> 
> ...




Wieso hast du einen WoW Flame frei?


----------



## clickrush (23. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> na jaaaaaaaaa es kommt auch bei WoW,War und Co drauf an wie man spielt.
> Nicht um sonst kann man sonst so gravierende Unterschiede zwichen den Spielern sehn.
> Das fängt doch schon beim picken des richtigen Ziels zur richtigen Zeit über vernünftiges Stellungsspiel,vernünftige Nutzung seiner Skills zur richtigen Zeit,passende Skillung,passende Taktiken zur/zum Skillung/Betätigungsfeld (in WAR),das sinnige einwerfen der Moralfähigkeiten und die Nutznung zur passenden Zeit, die Fähigkeit auch werend des weg/freirennens noch Fähigkeiten zu benutzen (Fernkämpfer/Heiler) ,Überblick behalten wärend dicker getümmel nd und und.



also dachte ich mir doch. auch knockdowns, knockbacks wollen im richtigen moment in die richtige richtung geballert werden. das von dir beschriebenen kiten ist auch etwas das nicht alle spieler mit gleicher bravour meistern.


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da braucht man dich nicht zu flamen. Zufallsfaktoren gelten für beide Seiten, machen also keinen Unterschied für die WoW-Arena und ab einem gewissen Rating macht auch das Equipment keinen Unterschied (weil alle dasselbe haben, sonst kommt man sowieso nicht so weit hoch im rating).
> 
> Was bleibt ist das fotm Combo Argument, was natürlich seinen Einfluss hat (bestimmte Combos sind nicht konkurrenzfähig), aber es gibt immer einige Combos mit denen man oben sein "kann". Den Rest entscheidet der Skill, ganz besonders ab einem bestimmten rating.
> 
> ...



Weil schon öfter von dir (und anderen) bemängelt wurde, dass Leute sich rechtfertigen, indem sie mit WoW Vergleichen und es zu einer WoW vs WAR Diskussion kommt. Da hier das WAR Forum ist interessieren hier keinen die Ratings. Und die Behauptung, Arena benötige mehr Skill ist aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich seh das also einfach als Freikarte, beim nächsten größeren "WAR ist doof, weil..." Gejammer mal wieder mit WoW zu Vergleichen (oder vielleicht auch Aion, wenns bis dahin released wurde^^).

Das ist aber was persönliches. Und sollte jetzt nicht weiter zum Thema werden, ähnlich wie diese unsägliche "skill-diskussion" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. August 2009)

clickrush schrieb:


> also dachte ich mir doch. auch knockdowns, knockbacks wollen im richtigen moment in die richtige richtung geballert werden. das von dir beschriebenen kiten ist auch etwas das nicht alle spieler mit gleicher bravour meistern.



ich wollt da auch mit meiner post ned contra deiner meinung gehn sondern deinen post quasi bissel erweitern und als aufhänger nutzen. ^^
Ich finde es halt schwachmatig zu behaupten bei MMOs brauchts keinen Skill (wobei das eh ne sache der Definition ist) und das halt 1-2 Knöpfchen drücken auch in MMOs ned langt um gut zu sein sieht man ja jeden Tag aufs neue wenn man nicht total Betriebsblind durhc die Gegend juckelt. 
Im übrigen kann man natürlich MMO-PvP ned mit Ego-Shooter-PvP vergleichen die anforderungen sind da in meinen Augen ganz andere.


----------



## clickrush (23. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> ich wollt da auch mit meiner post ned contra deiner meinung gehn sondern deinen post quasi bissel erweitern und als aufhänger nutzen. ^^
> Ich finde es halt schwachmatig zu behaupten bei MMOs brauchts keinen Skill (wobei das eh ne sache der Definition ist) und das halt 1-2 Knöpfchen drücken auch in MMOs ned langt um gut zu sein sieht man ja jeden Tag aufs neue wenn man nicht total Betriebsblind durhc die Gegend juckelt.
> Im übrigen kann man natürlich MMO-PvP ned mit Ego-Shooter-PvP vergleichen die anforderungen sind da in meinen Augen ganz andere.



klang mein post ironisch? haben ja dieselbe meinung darüber so wie ich das seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. August 2009)

das mit dem schwachmatig bezog sich nun wiederum auf die Poster hier im thread die meinten es sei anders. ^^


----------



## OldboyX (23. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Weil schon öfter von dir (und anderen) bemängelt wurde, dass Leute sich rechtfertigen, indem sie mit WoW Vergleichen und es zu einer WoW vs WAR Diskussion kommt. Da hier das WAR Forum ist interessieren hier keinen die Ratings. Und die Behauptung, Arena benötige mehr Skill ist aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich seh das also einfach als Freikarte, beim nächsten größeren "WAR ist doof, weil..." Gejammer mal wieder mit WoW zu Vergleichen (oder vielleicht auch Aion, wenns bis dahin released wurde^^).
> 
> Das ist aber was persönliches. Und sollte jetzt nicht weiter zum Thema werden, ähnlich wie diese unsägliche "skill-diskussion"
> 
> ...


*gibt Freikarte an Pymonte*
Ich weiß was du meinst, aber der Thread ist eh schon über den "point of no return" ^^

Die Skill Diskussion finde ich schon interessant und die hat auch in jedem MMO ihren Platz. Schließlich hat man doch gerne das Gefühl, dass die eigenen Aktionen auch einen Unterschied machen.

Kein Computerspiel basiert nur auf Skill und kaum eines rein auf Glück (außer diese Online Glücksspielautomaten bei win2today oder so vielleicht). Der "skill" ist natürlich überall derselbe und auf Österreichisch würde man sagen "im richtign Moment 's richtige Knopferl druggan".

Nun kann man natürlich die skill-lastigkeit innerhalb dieser Dialektik in die ein oder andere Richtung verschieben, indem man dem "skill" den größtmöglichen Einfluss gibt ("äußere Umstände" gibt es praktisch nicht und die "Voraussetzungen sind gleich") oder fast gar keinen Einfluss (egal was ich "drücke", die "äußeren Umstände" entscheiden über das Ergebnis). Zum einen indem man mehrer Möglichkeiten gibt (viele Knopferl) und zum anderen indem man die Faktoren, auf die der Spieler (in der unmittelbaren Situation) keinen Einfluss hat - minimiert. Viele "Knopferl" verlangen immer nach der "richtigen Entscheidung in der richtigen Situation". Dies stellt eine Anforderung ganz direkt an den "skill" des Spielers. Ärgerlich ist es für manche, wenn diese Entscheidung zwar richtig ist, aber irrelevant, weil äußere Umstände gewichtiger sind.

Bis hierher ist die Diskussion ja recht nachvollziehbar.

Nun wird es problematischer, denn wie definiert man "äußere Umstände"?
Ein Beispiel aus der WoW-Arena: die Flammen im Ring der Ehre (wurden kürzlich entfernt, weil Spieler eben das gefühl hatten, dies ist ein äußerer Umstand) welche manchmal hochlodern und relativ viel Schaden anrichten und so ein Arena-Match entscheiden können.
Nun kann man natürlich auch argumentieren, dass es "skill" ist, eben nicht dort zu stehen, wenn sie hochlodern. Doch wenn man dieses Prinzip weiterführt, dann ist es auch "skill" wenn man in Warhammer gewinnt, weil man zu 40 eine Burg angreift die nur von 5 Leuten verteidigt wird. Schließlich ist es ja eine "Aktion" gewesen, diese 40 Leute zusammenzuführen etc.

Man könnte sogar noch weiter gehen und sagen, es ist "skill" wenn ein 24er Waldläufer (ich bin bei AoC jetzt) auf Hellsand einen 16er beim Questen ausm Stealth "erschießt". Schließlich war es "skill" dass er auf 24 gelevelt hat, dass er sich richtig positioniert hat und auf den entscheidenden Moment (wenn man gerade ein Mob hat) gewartet hat. (In der Natur wäre dies definitiv alles "skill" der das Überleben sichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Ich denke dieser Art von "skill" würde so keiner zustimmen, von daher schränke ich "äußere Umstände" stark ein und nenne es nun "gleiche Voraussetzungen". "Skill" hat also den größtmöglichen Einfluss, wenn ich die Variable "gleiche Voraussetzungen" in Richtung unendlich schicke (komplett gleiche Voraussetzungen sind ja unmöglich, wie jeder weiß).

Nun versuche ich bestmögliche "gleiche Voraussetzungen" zu finden in einer MMO PVP-Situation und dann lande ich unweigerlich in der high-end WoW-Arena:
-zahlenmäßig gleich starke Gegner
-gleichzeitiger "Start des kampfes"
-gleiche Geländebedingungen für beide Seiten

und, ab einem bestimmten rating
- gleiche Ausrüstung für beide Seiten (und alles was damit verbunden ist, wie critchance etc.)

es bleibt nur noch das Ungleichgewicht der Klassen, welches man im Vorfeld (bei der Teamgründung) berücksichtigen muss. Man muss WoW zugute halten, dass es für jede Klasse mindestens 1e Skillung gibt, mit der man in jedem Bracket (2er, 3er, 5er) auch konkurrenzfähig spielen kann (für Gladiator Titel) Es ist als keiner gezwungen, eine komplett neue Klasse hochzuspielen.

Wichtig ist hierbei auch, dass "skill" natürlich auch nur dann "Einfluss" hat, wenn es einen Unterschied macht, ob man gewinnt oder verliert (deshalb das Wertungssystem). Rein theoretisch, ist die "skillastigste" Situation in einem MMO natürlich ein Duell (das gibt es in mehreren Spielen) von zwei Spielern derselben Klasse, mit derselben Skillung und demselben Equipment. Da Duelle aber traditionell nichts "bringen" und sie somit allen "Wurscht" sind wird auch kein Spiel daran gemessen. Das nächstbeste ist die WoW-Arena.

Natürlich gilt das nicht für frische 80er mit grünem Equip. Doch an PVP Items zu kommen ist nun wirklich nicht schwer und man kann relativ schnell über PVP und PVE an Items kommen, mit denen man ("skill vorausgesetzt") locker bei 2k rating spielen kann und eine Season später kann man komplett mit dem maximalen Equip auch starten, das alle anderen Teams haben.


BTW, ich sage gar nicht, dass WAR oder AoC keinen "skill" brauchen würden. Oder, dass PVE keinen "skill" brauchen würde. Nur eben befindet sich auf der Skala zwischen "max skill influence" und "no skill influenece" für mich die WoW-Arena am nächsten dem "max skill influence".


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. August 2009)

Es gibt andere Games, da ist es noch extremer mit Skills. Weil da items 2. Rolle spielen. Der Zweite Teil wurde auf der Gamescom ja angekündigt, ok ist schon länger bekannt, aber mal ein Trailer dazu. Das ist wirklich eines der wenigen MMOs, die richtig Skill Abhängig sind. Weil dort alles über Fähigkeiten geregelt ist und die zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, mit der passenden Skillung wirken wunder.

ABer auch ich finde vergleiche mit anderen MMOs ungünstig.

WAR hätte bei anderen besser abschauen können. Meine wo sie begonnen hatten, waren ein paar MMOs ja schon draussen und man hätte bissel abschauen kann und gut einbinden. Aber es ist halt ziemlich alt, macht zwar auf einer gewissen Art Spaß. Ist aber eben alt. Vorallem was die Lore angeht, ist WAR wirklich sehr weit unten anzusiedeln. Was die Klassenbalance angeht, haben sie auch kein Gefühl für. Sie ändern nur Oberflächlich den Schaden.

Aber egal wie oft es hier gesagt wird, WAR ist Level basierend. Wie WOW, AoC, HDRO etc. Das Problem ist für ein reines PVP SPiel, dass Level viel ausmacht. Das sieht man im T1 enorm und extrem. Im T2 Spürt man es auch noch richtig hart und T3 geht es dann wieder etwas. Im T4 soll es wieder extrem werden, wegen Rüstungsunterschied.
Also muss man Anfagen, Skillungen mit Level 40 zu vergleichen. DA vorher es nur schwer geht. Schwertmeister zum Beispiel bekommen mit Level 40 eine Fähigkeit, mit der sie das Schild zur Seite legen können. Dazu kommen die Rüstugnen etc.
Also muss man erst auf T4 alles miteinander vergleichen oder aufgleichem Level. Alles andere ist unpassend. Da 2-3 Level schon reichen können, für gewisse Vorteile (Skills, Mastery Points, Taktiken etc.)

Doch das Prob AE dominiert das Spiel. Auch wenn es vielleicht abgenommen hat, ist es immernoch der AE der Entscheidend ist. Die Kosten entsprechen nicht der Leistung. Viele Sinlge Debuff effekte, wirken so lange wie AE und haben den selben Effekt. Es ist als auch ein Problem, dass einige keine Debuffs setzten brauchen, weil ein AE das selbe macht und kann.
Der CC ist eh ein riesen Problem, mti 30 Sekunden Cooldown, hilft man zwar den DDs. ABer keinen Tanks. Daher sterben derzeit schnell mal Leute. Weil einfach der CC komplett fehlen kann. Ein unünstiger AE CC und du kannst dich von einigen Klassen verabschieden. Weil Guard allein rettet keine Leben. Man muss natürlich Guard und Knockbacks nutzen, so wie Roots/Snares um die Leute zu schützen. Als eisenbrecher hau ich auf die Leute fix mein Saufkumpanenpackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und buffe sie mit Widerstand etc. hoch. 
Nur muss ich dafür klicken und in Reichweite sein etc.
Es gibt aber AE Effekte, da muss nichts da sein. Man klickt und es macht Peng. Daher kann man schlecht über die Skills sprechen. Da es von den Kosten oft keinen großen Unterschied zwischen AE und Single gibt oder vom CD wird man aj auch net überall bestraft. Also ist oft AE Spam, dass effektivste. 

Die leute haben teilweise skill, nur wieso sollte ich in einigen Kämpfen einen Single Schlag machen, wenn der AE effekt das selbe macht, für 5 AP mehr? Da liegt doch das eigentlich Problem. Die Auswahl der Skills, wird durch die AE Vielfalt vernichtet.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Games, da ist es noch extremer mit Skills. Weil da items 2. Rolle spielen. Der Zweite Teil wurde auf der Gamescom ja angekündigt, ok ist schon länger bekannt, aber mal ein Trailer dazu. Das ist wirklich eines der wenigen MMOs, die richtig Skill Abhängig sind. Weil dort alles über Fähigkeiten geregelt ist und die zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, mit der passenden Skillung wirken wunder.



Welches Spiel meinst du (wohl Guildwars). Ich habe doch gerade deutlich gezeigt, dass in der WoW Arena (ab Rating x) items nicht nur 2. Rolle spielen, sondern einfach gar keine Rolle spielen (weil jeder dieselben hat).
In der Arena geht es (fast) auschließlich um die richtigen Fähigkeiten zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## heretik (24. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gerade deutlich gezeigt, dass in der WoW Arena (ab Rating x) items nicht nur 2. Rolle spielen, sondern einfach gar keine Rolle spielen (weil jeder dieselben hat).
> In der Arena geht es (fast) auschließlich um die richtigen Fähigkeiten zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.



Da hast dus dir aber so richtig einfach gemacht ... lässt sich dann ja eigentlich für jedes Spiel so argumentieren, dass bei "skilligen" Spielern das Equip keine Rolle spielt, weil eh alle mit High-End-Sachen rumlaufen.


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Da hast dus dir aber so richtig einfach gemacht ... lässt sich dann ja eigentlich für jedes Spiel so argumentieren, dass bei "skilligen" Spielern das Equip keine Rolle spielt, weil eh alle mit High-End-Sachen rumlaufen.



muss ich ihm recht geben. Das Equip in WAR ist fürs RvR auch nur Nebensache, und wenn SPieler mit den gleichen Sets aufeinander treffen ist es sogar identisch (von der Wertigkeit). Auch hier heißt es dann nur noch: das richtige Knöpfchen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.

Ne, Skill hast du genauso viel oder wenig in WAR wie in WoW. Eher hat man in Arena eben die direkte Anzeige, die es so in WAR noch nicht gibt (wobei das Bounty Hunter System das ja auch wieder ändern wird)


----------



## xerkxes (24. August 2009)

Ich kann gleichzeitig pissen und kacken, hab ich jetzt skill?


----------



## Churchak (24. August 2009)

Nur wenn da dabei noch die Schüssel triffst. ^^


----------



## Amkhar (24. August 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich kann gleichzeitig pissen und kacken, hab ich jetzt skill?


Nur wenn du auch noch gleichzeitig denken könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Da hast dus dir aber so richtig einfach gemacht ... lässt sich dann ja eigentlich für jedes Spiel so argumentieren, dass bei "skilligen" Spielern das Equip keine Rolle spielt, weil eh alle mit High-End-Sachen rumlaufen.




Nicht wirklich. In der Arena wird man anhand des Ratings gepaart. Man trifft auf Spieler mit ähnlichem Rating. Dies hat man in WAR in keinster Weise, du kannst jederzeit überall zwischen RR 30 und RR 80 haben. In jedem Kampf können andere Spieler eingreifen usw.
Die theoretisch Situation in der zwei völlig identische identische Charaktere gegeneinander spielen habe ich auch besprochen @ Pymonte...

Die theoretischen Voraussetzungen für eine "max skill influence" Situation ist natürlich überall dieselbe. Doch nur WoW schafft (teilweise) eben diese Rahmenbedingungen in denen es auch "praktisch so der Fall ist".

Eigentlich habe ich ziemlich lange ausgeführt wie es so mit "gleichen Voraussetzungen" ist und Heretik springt nun zurück auf die Definition die ich hier diskutiert habe:

"Man könnte sogar noch weiter gehen und sagen, es ist "skill" wenn ein 24er Waldläufer (ich bin bei AoC jetzt) auf Hellsand einen 16er beim Questen ausm Stealth "erschießt". Schließlich war es "skill" dass er auf 24 gelevelt hat, dass er sich richtig positioniert hat und auf den entscheidenden Moment (wenn man gerade ein Mob hat) gewartet hat. (In der Natur wäre dies definitiv alles "skill" der das Überleben sichert smile.gif)."

Das Problem mit dem Equip ist nur wie man es erreichen kann. WoW-Arena schließt Spieler ohne "skill" einfach aus, da die keine Möglichkeit haben überhaupt an konkurrenzfähiges Equip zu kommen für das high-end. Klar ist auch die Situation in der beide Spieler das high-end Equip haben in WAR zb. eher "skill influenced" als eine Situation in der das equip unterschiedlich ist. 

Doch WAR tut nichts dafür um eine Situation herbeizuführen, in der eben gleich viele Gegner, zur gleichen Zeit mit ähnlichem Equipstand ihren "skill" messen. WoW-Arena tut genau das. In WAR kann man das theoretisch auch organisieren (man trifft sich mit einer bestimmten Spiegelklasse der Ordnung zur bestimmten Zeit auf ein 1v1 etc. etc.) doch der Spielmechanik ist das vollständig Wurst und sie schafft keine Bedingungen für solche Situationen (und erst Recht keine Anreize um so etwas zu tun).


----------



## Archonlord (24. August 2009)

was geht denn hier ab bitte.. wow arena-diskussion?
im vergleich zu WAR ?? omg


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. August 2009)

Das Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit.
Bei GW ist es recht einfach, an dass gleiche Set heran zu kommen. Eigentlich sehr einfach. Dann spielen Items 2. Rolle. Im Vergleich zu anderen Dingen, denn wenn Items gar keine Spielen würde, bräuchte man ja nicht die besten Items ^^.

LEider hat WAR den Fehler gemacht, nicht bei GW von der Idee abzuschauen. Also dem Aussehen der Rüstung und über BEfähigung/Runen Stats. Da hätte man auch mehr Rüstugnsvielfalt. Aber andersum ist es halt das alte T Konzept.

Daher wenn man frisch ins T4 kommt, ist man unterlegen und einfach nicht zu gebrauchen. Vorallem kann man pech haben und im Open RVR sind die gut Ausgerüstete und die Szenarien machen die schwächeren. Da kann es mit dem Lock schon ne weile dauern. 

Wenn man Rüstungssets macht, sollten sie gut Verfügbar sein. Aber dann in der Optik deutlich vielfältiger ausfallen, als in einer Art Rangsystem. Weil am Ende laufen ja alle mit dem höhsten Rang herum. Daher ist es am Ende kein Skill bei WAR. Da man bei WAR nicht von einem ARt "Rating" System ausgehen kann, wo eben Rating 10 gegen 10 und 100 gegen 100 und 1000 gegen 1000. Sondern 10 gegen 1000 sein kann. Da WAR ein offenes RVR System besitzt, ohne ein Rating (was ja nicht zwingend schlecht ist), sollten aber die Items nicht ausschlaggebend sein. Aber sie sind es leider zu stark. Wenn man dann die Items hat, keine Frage ist es wieder mehr der Skill.

Da aber zu dem Items, die AE Fähigkeiten wirklich entscheident sind. Ist es oft so, dass Singleklassen wirklich gut abgehen, gegen Schwächere Ziele. Da sie über kurze Zeit hohen Schaden fahren können und die AEler bomben halt in die Gruppen herein. Damit die down gehen. Dazu kommt, dass man das Cap von Int, über Spellpower umgehen kann. Also kann man enorm Spellpower bekommen und erst ab dann, werden die AEs vom BW und Socy wieder recht böse. Das ganze ist nicht richtig durchdacht.

Da Open RVR immer etwas chaotischer zu geht, als bei einem Stammteam und WAR ist ja überall Krieg. Das heißt also, man kann nicht überall Stammgruppen haben.

Auch diese Rezzzeit nervt an. Dieses 30 Sek oder 10 Sek warten auf Rezz und dabei kommt man ja keine XP, RP etc. Aber wozu ist diese Zeit eigentlich da? Man startet im Szenario ja eh im Szwc und beim Open RVR im WC. Also niemals direkt wieder neben einem Feind. Wenn ich REspawnen klicke, will ich sofort wieder los laufen dürfen und net warten müssen und dann erst loslaufen.


----------



## heretik (24. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Auch diese Rezzzeit nervt an. Dieses 30 Sek oder 10 Sek warten auf Rezz und dabei kommt man ja keine XP, RP etc. Aber wozu ist diese Zeit eigentlich da? Man startet im Szenario ja eh im Szwc und beim Open RVR im WC. Also niemals direkt wieder neben einem Feind. Wenn ich REspawnen klicke, will ich sofort wieder los laufen dürfen und net warten müssen und dann erst loslaufen.



Komplett ohne Respawntimer wären beispielsweise Szenarien so gut wie nicht mehr spielbar. Man tötet ja nicht alle Gegner auf einen Schlag, und ohne Respawntimer würden ohne Pause immer und immer wieder neue Gegner ankommen.


----------



## OldboyX (25. August 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Komplett ohne Respawntimer wären beispielsweise Szenarien so gut wie nicht mehr spielbar. Man tötet ja nicht alle Gegner auf einen Schlag, und ohne Respawntimer würden ohne Pause immer und immer wieder neue Gegner ankommen.



/sign

War bietet hier eh schon mehr als die meisten MMOs und erlaubt infight Wiederbelebungen. In einer guten Gruppe wird man meist von den Heilern direkt wieder hingestellt. In den meisten MMOs ist das unmöglich.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (25. August 2009)

Mann bekommt doch Trotzdem Exp und Ruf wenn man Tot da rumliegt die 10-20 sec? 

Könnte Schwöre ja^^


----------



## Churchak (25. August 2009)

jain du bekommst expe/ruf/einfluss wenn in der zeit wo du tot bist nen gebiet lockt,das SFZ/die Burg eingenommen wird und glaube ach Heil-RP. RPs und Co fürs töten anderer spieler gibts aber in der zeit ned (zumindest tickert in der Zeit nix durch Bild).
Immer besonders ärgerlich wenn dein Gegner ne halbe Sekunde nach dir umkippt.


----------



## heretik (25. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> War bietet hier eh schon mehr als die meisten MMOs und erlaubt infight Wiederbelebungen. In einer guten Gruppe wird man meist von den Heilern direkt wieder hingestellt. In den meisten MMOs ist das unmöglich.



Jo, mein Stammheiler spart sich je nach incoming Burst den Heal und klickt gleich auf Wiederbeleben ... geht in WAR eh nen Ticken zu einfach.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. August 2009)

Das Prob ist, wenn du als Tank zum Beispiel auf Ziel A haust und stirbst, bekommst du vom Ziel A noch RP/XP. Loot bekommste ja immer und auch Tome einträge. Aber RP/XP bekommst du gar keine mehr, von den anderen, die du nicht geschlagen hast. Das kann sehr ärgerlich sein. Weil man doch öfters als SChildwall herhalten muss und wenn man stirbt, sterben auch immer andere. Gerade beim Feind fallen viele um, wenn der Tankwall gut steht. Gut bin noch T2, das kann sich mit den AE Knockbacks im T3-T4 ändern ^^.
Aber find es bissel ungerecht. Das andere die dann dazu kommen, eben RP/XP bekommen und man, der gekämpft hat nicht. Auf der anderen Seite will man ja auch neT Leute, die dann tot daliegen und sich nicht rezzen lassen. Das ist natürlich klar. 
Aber es ist ärgerlich.

In SC ist die Respawnzeit unangebracht, da man eh in diesem kleinen SC WC startet. 
Bei Open RVR ist es störend, dass man halt ewig warten muss und dann noch ewig laufen. Das nimmt einen oft den Spaß.
Dann lieber über so ein "Lebenspunkte" System wie bei einigen Shootern. Da hat man eben pro Seite sagen wir 100-200 Resourcen/Leben. Wenn diese aufgebraucht sind, Respawnt man halt im Lager und das mit Zeit. BOs wären Ideal für Resourcen/Leben gewinn. Solange diese Leben da sind, spawnt man halt in der Burg oder an Eroberbaren Spawnpunkten (auch hier könnte man BOs ins Spiel bringen). Das ganze wäre für beide Seiten sehr interessant.

Denn das Problem nicht jede Gruppe ist voll bestückt. Es ist selten, dass man als Randomgruppe (was denk ich im niedrigen T oft der Fall sein wird), ja nicht jede Klasse hat. Es geht sogar soweit dass man 2 Heiler hat und der Genger 5. Da hat man 0 Chancen, wenn die zwei Heiler tot sind. Da kann man gut sein wie man will. Mit diesen "Leben" hätte man aber die Chance gut zu kämpfen und hart. Natürlich müsste man dann Tor HP, Keeplord etc. anpassen. Das man net zu einfach hat als Def. Aber es wäre denk ich spaßiger. Gerade für Gruppen mit wenigen Heilern, kann es oft den Spaß nehmen an einer Belagerung. Denn wenn man tot ist, muss man laufen und kommt nur selten wieder zur Burg. Natürlich wenn die "Leben" alle sind, dann heißt es laufen und da kann man auch Respawntimer einführen. Aber so ist es oft nur frustend. 

Jap da sollte man in Combat Rezzen aber abschwächen oder ändern, genau dass wäre dann eine folgen von den "Leben". Damit wäre aber denk ich beiden Seiten gut getan. Denn wie gesagt, man muss von einem System ohne Rating von allen ungünstigen Gruppen ausgehen. Also es muss die Chance bestehen, es auch mit wenigen Heilern zu packen oder mit wenigen Tanks. 
Gerade als Tank leidet man oft unter diesen System, da man im Schildwall nicht selten mal stirbt (gerade wenn man noch bissel frischer ist). Aber da wird man noch bestraft, in den man nichts abbekommt. Die, sich dann oben beim Lord verstecken und bissel was runter werfen oder eben halt AE können und einfach nur 2 oder 3 mal in die Gegner Gruppe halten und dann eben sich verstecken, bekommen RP und XP.

Aber natürlich gibt es auch gute und ehrliche Spieler, die haben sich ihre RP verdient. Meine wenn der Tankwall steht, kann man ruhig seine AE Zünden. Nur ist es halt bissel ungerecht, dass der Tankwall weniger bekommt, als die anderen. Aber natürlich ist sowas schwer zu balancen und ich denke ist auch eher so an mittler Wichtigkeit. Einfach weil Perfomance, Klassenbalance und Open RVR an oberster Stelle stehen und das eben auch mal so kurzzeitig geändert werden kann. Nur sollte da auch mal bissel was gemacht werden. Marken bekommt man ja recht gut ^^.


----------



## Churchak (26. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Prob ist, wenn du als Tank zum Beispiel auf Ziel A haust und stirbst, bekommst du vom Ziel A noch RP/XP. Loot bekommste ja immer und auch Tome einträge. Aber RP/XP bekommst du gar keine mehr, von den anderen, die du nicht geschlagen hast. Das kann sehr ärgerlich sein. Weil man doch öfters als SChildwall herhalten muss und wenn man stirbt, sterben auch immer andere. Gerade beim Feind fallen viele um, wenn der Tankwall gut steht. Gut bin noch T2, das kann sich mit den AE Knockbacks im T3-T4 ändern ^^.
> Aber find es bissel ungerecht. Das andere die dann dazu kommen, eben RP/XP bekommen und man, der gekämpft hat nicht. Auf der anderen Seite will man ja auch neT Leute, die dann tot daliegen und sich nicht rezzen lassen. Das ist natürlich klar.
> Aber es ist ärgerlich.


hehe seit ich den HJ bissel intensiver spiel versteh ich deswegen auch die Nahkampf DDs die lieber auf tanks kloppen anstatt hinten in die Feindheiler zu springen. Nicht das du da eh meist draufgehst und somit meist auch leer ausgehst ne meist bekommste auch noch keinen Rezz was es noch mal nen Tick ärgerlicher macht.
Find ich im übrigen beim Brecher ned ganz so schlimm da man sich da doch zum grossteil noch in richtung eigene Front zurückziehn kann wenns eng wird.

@Heretik verfahr mit dem Heiler auch meist ned anders. Glasskanonen gegenheilen ist meist nen unding und da der Rezz eh nur ne halbe sec länger braucht al die grosse heilung und oendrein noch ned mal so stark zurückgesetzt werden kann warum auch ned. ^^
Ich wära auch ned böse als Heiler wenn sie da die Castzeit verdreifachen würden und da nen 10 Sec Cast draus basteln würden (jaja ich weiss 3 mal 3 ist 9 aber ich hab mal aufgerundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Um so erstaunlicher wie oft man Heiler in seinem Team hat die ned in der lage sind im Kampf zu rezzen. Anderseits bin ich um so froher das es noch weniger Schamis gibt die dazu in der Lage sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (26. August 2009)

Ich denke für Szenarien sollte das "infight rezzen" vielleicht gänzlich abgeschafft werden. Andererseits ist es fürs RVR wohl sinnvoll. Sonst wären Kämpfe immer sehr schnell vorbei und es würde sich immer in Wellen entscheiden welche Fraktion gewinnt.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich denke für Szenarien sollte das "infight rezzen" vielleicht gänzlich abgeschafft werden. Andererseits ist es fürs RVR wohl sinnvoll. Sonst wären Kämpfe immer sehr schnell vorbei und es würde sich immer *in Wellen entscheiden welche Fraktion gewinnt.*


 Sollte es nicht so sein?

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn eine Fraktion erstmal gänzlich aus dem feld geschlagen werden könnte!?

Ich denke schon!
Im moment gewinnt die Fraktion, die über längere zeit mehr Spieler hat die noch Lust am dauer Gemtzel haben (macht auch Spaß,
aber es sollte einen Hauch taktischer zugehen!)


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht so sein?
> 
> Wäre es nicht besser, wenn eine Fraktion erstmal gänzlich aus dem feld geschlagen werden könnte!?
> 
> ...



Ist natürlich auch ein Ansatz. Das Problem ist, dass man damit den Verteidigern wieder einen immensen Vorteil geben würde. Es ist viel einfacher aus der Defensive heraus die anderen wegzuputzen (die dann einen sehr langen Weg zurück haben) als umgekehrt.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Die Verteidiger kommen allerdings nichtmehr in die Burg rein, 
wenn sich also der Angreifer geschickt anstellt kann er die Nachschubwege des Gegners abschneiden
und sich somit durch Taktik denn Sieg erringen nicht durch erdrückende Übermacht!
Auserdem dient ja eine Festung/Burg dazu schwierig einzunehmen zu sein!
Sollte RvR nicht eben dass sein?!
Schlagabtausche auf offenem Feld (oder vor einer Burg), bei dem nach spätestens 5-15 minuten ein Sieger feststeht,
bis die Nächsten Angriffswellend er Feinde kommen!?


----------



## OldboyX (28. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Die Verteidiger kommen allerdings nichtmehr in die Burg rein,
> wenn sich also der Angreifer geschickt anstellt kann er die Nachschubwege des Gegners abschneiden
> und sich somit durch Taktik denn Sieg erringen nicht durch erdrückende Übermacht!
> Auserdem dient ja eine Festung/Burg dazu schwierig einzunehmen zu sein!
> ...



Klingt interessant. Wenn für die Verteidiger die Laufwege ähnlich lang sind. Trotzdem bleibt das Problem mit dem verschanzen etc. sowie der Tatsache, dass man während man versucht das Tor aufzubrechen als Angreifer immer ausgesetzt ist.

Doch alles in allem einfach ins offizielle Forum mit dem Vorschlag, vielleicht wirds ja was und macht die Belagerungen interessanter.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Hm ich spiele, genau aus diesen gründen schon länger nicht mehr WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einem die im Offizielem Forum helfen, diese Chance geht gegen Null!
ich hab dort schon massenhaft sehr coole Posts gelesen, welche das RvR spaßiger und spannender gemacht
hätte umgesetzt wurde, obwohl es wirklich bis ins kleinste Detail Durchdacht war kein einziger!

Das man den angreifern ausgesetzt sit ist auch der Sinn einer Burg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leitern, Belagerungskatzen (Tragbare "schutzwälle"), Belagerungstürme, das sind die Dinge, welche 
Keepschlachte intressant machen!


----------



## Rorgak (28. August 2009)

Was am meisten stört.

a.) nach jedem Patch zig Bugs welche bisher draußen waren und nochmal 100 neue die dazu kommen. Ja mein CB wechselt seine Hautdarbe wenn ich ne Rüstung anziehe ziemlich cool was!? xD
b.) Balance: Magus und Chaosbarbar mehr sag ich nicht!
c.) Serverstabilität: ein Graus auf Drakenwald
d.) Support / Feedback: Landet das eh nicht alles direkt im elektronischen Mülleimer.
e.) Taktisches können wird nicht vorausgesetzt oder belohnt, geht eh alles in der Masse (HEAL/DAMAGE/Absorb) unter.....
f.) Tja alle Klassen sehen irgendwann ziemlich gleich aus......etwas mehr Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten hätten zu Recht nicht geschadet
g.) Handwerk?! unterste Schublade
h.) ORvR........sorry Burgbelagerungen sind statisch und stinklangweilig, ebenso Festungen und die Hauptstädte. Ja sie werden es irgendwann ändern, wie oft hab ich das schon gehört?
i.) Belagerungswaffen......der Beweis für Inkompetenz schlechthin,  wie kann es sein das  jeder Hanswurst mehr Schaden als ne Belagerungs WAFFE macht??? Wie kann es sein das das nicht geändert wurde?
j.) Absorb.....wer diesen Quatsch erfunden hat gehört geohrfeigt wer ihn ins Spiel gelassen hat gehört naja hm "strafversetzt", wer Mythic oder GOA das Projektmanagement in die Hände gegeben hat sollte sich in Grund und Boden ärgern!


Achja ist jemand von Erengrad da? Kann es sein das die Ordnung im Urlaub oder ganz weg ist, die letzten paar mal gesehen das Ordnung zur Primetime auf niedrig stand!

Bleibt mir mit Aion WoW oder sonst was weg! Und dumme Kommentare ohne Bezug zum Thema könnt ihr gerne Behalten danke!


----------



## Geige (28. August 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Bleibt mir mit Aion WoW oder sonst was weg! Und dumme Kommentare ohne Bezug zum Thema könnt ihr gerne Behalten danke!



Da liegt aber wohl der Hase im Pfeffer!
Ich habe die 10 tage kostenlos wieder reingeschaut und hab mich wirklich gefragt,
was sich groß getan hat, auser, dass mir mein WL derbe OP vorkamm, alles was kein tank war lag
innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden!
WoW mit Patch 3.2 und der (nicht ungerechtfertigte) Aion und Age of Conan Hype tuen ihr übriges!


Aber ansonsten hast du im Bezug auf Belagerungswaffen,Keepfights und dem Crafting absolut recht!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. August 2009)

Mythic lässt sich zu viel Zeit mit Patchen und wenn sie ein machen, nur die Hälfte.

Das Problem ist denk ich auch ihre Mitarbeiter Anzahl, da hat glaub ich EA stark beschnitten. Dennoch ist es oft so, dass der Patch nicht richtig toll war. Der letzte und der Balance Patch gehören mit dazu. Wenn man denkt, dass mit Land der Toden der große Balance Patch angekündigt war und später daraus ein einfacher AE Nerf wurde. Fragt man sich, was die eigentlich die ganze Zeit machen.

Dann sieht man jetzt 2. Rampe super Ding und so macht das Keepbattle richtig spaß. Tankwall und dann im Thronraum, wenn man noch rechtzeitig ran kommt etc. 
Aber so viel mehr hat sich nicht getan. Klar die Hauptstädte sollen jetzt bissel besser gehen. Aber an sich, hat sich kaum was geändert. Denn Open RVR, ist wie es ist und da hat sich nicht viel verändert. Die Immunität geht sogar richtig auf den Zeiger, da man oft kein Knockback machen kann, da ein AE die Immunität ausgelöst hat.

Doch das wäre nur halb so wild, wenn Mythic nicht ihre Patches dann so Kommentieren würde, als wären sie ein Erfolg und das, was wir gewollt haben. Der AE Nerf Patch, war ein Anfang. Aber bis jetzt wurde da nicht mehr viel dran gedreht. Also mal ehrlich, wo bleiben die Anpassung der Stats? Dat wollten die doch mal machen. Die anderen Haupstädte etc. Wo bleibt mal etwas Lichtblick.

Nein Mythic muss mehr machen. Denn andere MMOs werden ihn sonst die Kunden stehlen und selbst der Barbar ist recht gut gewachsen in 1 Jahr. Das ist leider bei WAR nicht der Fall. Mythic verliert daher auch an Glaubwürdigtkeit. Die haben jetzt schon einen schlechten Ruf.

Aber alles hin und her. Am traurigsten ist ja eigentlich, dass sie net mal ihr DAoC getopt haben oder ansatzweise getroffen. Die haben also 0 Erfahrung genutzt und WAR sieht aus, als wäre es ihr erstes MMO.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:
			
		

> Die Immunität geht sogar richtig auf den Zeiger, da man oft kein Knockback machen kann, da ein AE die Immunität ausgelöst hat.



Ich habs schon mal hier im Forum gesagt, aber genau das zeigt für mich, was für einen Unterschied macht ob ein MMO "groß" ist oder "klein". Die Umsetzung mit der Immunität ist bestenfalls als "billig" zu bezeichnen. Hier zeigt der Branchenführer klar vor, was ein tolles System ist um CCs abzuschwächen. Die "diminishing returns" in WoW sind um Welten interessanter gestaltet und durch die verschiedenen Kategorien kein stumpfes "immun für 30 sekunden".

Hier hätte WAR sehr viel interessantere und elegantere Lösungen anbieten können, die aber natürlich auch alle viel schwerer zu implementieren gewesen wären und viel mehr Arbeit gekostet hätten (wofür bei kleinen MMOs die Ressourcen nicht vorhanden sind). Stattdessen hat man die einfachste brachial-Lösung gewählt - ähnlich wie bei der Balance des AE Schaden.

Das war eine schlecht durchdachte und "langweilig" Lösung und für mich als Tank ist es ein Grund mehr aufzuhören (als BO hat man eh nur 1en KD und der geht dank des neuen Systems in mehr als 50% der Fälle einfach ins nichts, das die an sich schon eher hinfällige Aufgabe "Heiler zu stören" noch schwieriger und ineffizienter macht").


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habs schon mal hier im Forum gesagt, aber genau das zeigt für mich, was für einen Unterschied macht ob ein MMO "groß" ist oder "klein". Die Umsetzung mit der Immunität ist bestenfalls als "billig" zu bezeichnen. Hier zeigt der Branchenführer klar vor, was ein tolles System ist um CCs abzuschwächen. Die "diminishing returns" in WoW sind um Welten interessanter gestaltet und durch die verschiedenen Kategorien kein stumpfes "immun für 30 sekunden".
> 
> Hier hätte WAR sehr viel interessantere und elegantere Lösungen anbieten können, die aber natürlich auch alle viel schwerer zu implementieren gewesen wären und viel mehr Arbeit gekostet hätten (wofür bei kleinen MMOs die Ressourcen nicht vorhanden sind). Stattdessen hat man die einfachste brachial-Lösung gewählt - ähnlich wie bei der Balance des AE Schaden.
> 
> Das war eine schlecht durchdachte und "langweilig" Lösung und für mich als Tank ist es ein Grund mehr aufzuhören (als BO hat man eh nur 1en KD und der geht dank des neuen Systems in mehr als 50% der Fälle einfach ins nichts, das die an sich schon eher hinfällige Aufgabe "Heiler zu stören" noch schwieriger und ineffizienter macht").



Ich glaube nicht, dass das was mit dem Geld zu tun hat. WAR wurde durchgesponsored wie jedes MMO. Blizz hat sein Stun/Mezz/Root System ja auch nicht erst nach Release implementiert. Das hätte bei WAR eben so laufen können.

Der Unterschied ist eher: WoW hat kein (kaum) CC. CC = Crowd Control, also Gruppenkontrolle. Und bis auf Frostnova fällt mir spontan auch nichts ein, was eine Gruppe festhält. Und diese CCs halten dann auch nicht sehr lange. Es gibt in WoW primär Stuns, Mezz und Root als Single target Skills. Für die gibt es dann auch fast immer ein Brecher. Wobei die Option auch nciht so kreativ sind. Es gibt eben: Blink und Block beim Mage. Und nur Block hilft wirklich gegen alles.
In WAR würden aber reine Single Skills nicht viel bringen. Wenn der BW nun nur 1 Char rootet und 1 stunt, dann ist er höchstwahrscheinlcih dennoch tot, da häufig viel mehr Spieler unterwegs sind. Wenn dann auch noch fast jede Klasse ein Counter hat, dann ist das System eh so gut wie sinnlos. Denn hier gibt es dann kaum Schnittstellen zwischen den CDs. Entweder die Counterspells haben einen zu langen CD, sodass sie nutzlos werden oder die roots/stuns haben einen zu kurzen CD und man spammt sie nur noch.

WoW ist weiterhin ein Spiel für kleine Gruppen. Im 5on5 mag das System ganz gut sein, genauso wie im 1on1 aber im BG sind diese skills oft nur rudimentär nutzbar, wenn überhaupt. Da nutzen die großflächigen CCs von WAR schon mehr und daher ist das System auch recht passend für große Schlachten. Je kleiner die Gegnergruppe, desto mehr verschiebt sich natürlich das Gleichgewicht. Außerdem müssen sie noch am immunity System feilen, das stimmt. Derzeit ist es schon wirkliche Akribie den Kick/Root im rechten Zeitpunkt nutzbar zu setzen. Aber finde ich besser als vorher. 

Aber Mythic hat ja schon Überarbeitungendes CCs in den nächsten Patches 1.3.2 oder 1.3.3 angekündigt.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das was mit dem Geld zu tun hat. WAR wurde durchgesponsored wie jedes MMO. Blizz hat sein Stun/Mezz/Root System ja auch nicht erst nach Release implementiert. Das hätte bei WAR eben so laufen können.
> 
> Der Unterschied ist eher: WoW hat kein (kaum) CC. CC = Crowd Control, also Gruppenkontrolle. Und bis auf Frostnova fällt mir spontan auch nichts ein, was eine Gruppe festhält. Und diese CCs halten dann auch nicht sehr lange. Es gibt in WoW primär Stuns, Mezz und Root als Single target Skills. Für die gibt es dann auch fast immer ein Brecher. Wobei die Option auch nciht so kreativ sind. Es gibt eben: Blink und Block beim Mage. Und nur Block hilft wirklich gegen alles.
> In WAR würden aber reine Single Skills nicht viel bringen. Wenn der BW nun nur 1 Char rootet und 1 stunt, dann ist er höchstwahrscheinlcih dennoch tot, da häufig viel mehr Spieler unterwegs sind. Wenn dann auch noch fast jede Klasse ein Counter hat, dann ist das System eh so gut wie sinnlos. Denn hier gibt es dann kaum Schnittstellen zwischen den CDs. Entweder die Counterspells haben einen zu langen CD, sodass sie nutzlos werden oder die roots/stuns haben einen zu kurzen CD und man spammt sie nur noch.
> ...



Erstmal  steht CC sehr wohl für Crowd Control, aber heißt überhaupt nicht, dass der Effekt eine ganze Gruppe von Monstern kontrollieren muss. Du definierst dir den Begriff so wie du ihn gerne hättest. Das wovon du redest sind AE CC Fähigkeiten. Stuns, mezzes, roots, sheeps usw. sind alles Möglichkeiten von "Crowd Control" (Kontrolle in eine Gruppe von Gegnern bringt man auch dadurch rein, dass man 1en Gegner aus dem Kampf nimmt oder 1en anwurzelt usw.). Du kannst auch gerne hier nachlesen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crowd_control_%28MMORPG%29 was alles unter "crowd control" fällt. Der Begriff ist sehr viel älter als WoW oder WAR und bezieht sich ganz sicher nicht ausschließlich auf dieses AE Superstun und Root - Fest das sich in WAR abspielt.

Insgesamt gibt es in WoW sehr viel mehr CC als in WAR und vor allem sehr viel mehr verschiedene Arten die alle leichter unterschiedlich funktionieren. Inwiefern CCs in WoW nicht in BGs nutzbar sein sollen erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht. Du kannst ja demnächst selbst beobachten, ob Dinge wie "roots, frostnova, fears, aefears, sheeps, stuns, kopfnüsse, frogs, snares, etc." in BGs nicht genutzt werden. Absoluter Unfug den du da erzählst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind wohl nur in dem Punkt einig, dass das System derzeit bei WAR einfach schlecht ist. Das hat auch gar nichts mit Akribie zu tun, sondern ist schlicht unmöglich zu timen, da besonders im RVR niemals abgesprochen werden kann, dass bitte  "jetzt keiner irgend einen CC Effekt zündet, die nächsten 30 Sekunden, weil sonst geht mein KD den ich gleich nutzen will in die Hose".


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Erstmal  steht CC sehr wohl für Crowd Control, aber heißt überhaupt nicht, dass der Effekt eine ganze Gruppe von Monstern kontrollieren muss. Du definierst dir den Begriff so wie du ihn gerne hättest. Das wovon du redest sind AE CC Fähigkeiten. Stuns, mezzes, roots, sheeps usw. sind alles Möglichkeiten von "Crowd Control" (Kontrolle in eine Gruppe von Gegnern bringt man auch dadurch rein, dass man 1en Gegner aus dem Kampf nimmt oder 1en anwurzelt usw.). Du kannst auch gerne hier nachlesen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crowd_control_%28MMORPG%29 was alles unter "crowd control" fällt.
> 
> Insgesamt gibt es in WoW sehr viel mehr CC als in WAR und vor allem sehr viel mehr verschiedene Arten die alle leichter unterschiedlich funktionieren. Inwiefern CCs in WoW nicht in BGs nutzbar sein sollen erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht. Du kannst ja demnächst selbst beobachten, ob Dinge wie "roots, frostnova, fears, aefears, sheeps, stuns, kopfnüsse, frogs, snares, etc." in BGs nicht genutzt werden. Absoluter Unfug den du da erzählst
> 
> ...



Für mich ist CC eben Gruppenkontrolle und das heißt für mich, dass eine größere Gruppe von Spielern kontrolliert wird. Sonst würde man es nicht Crowd Control nennen, sondern Player Control.
WoW hat viele Möglichkeiten Spieler aus dem Kampf zu nehmen, aber außer AoE Fear und Nova nichts, um wirklich Gruppen zu binden. Wobei Frostnova ja sejr nah am WAR Root ist (bricht ja auch bei Schaden).

"Du kannst ja demnächst selbst beobachten, ob Dinge wie "roots, frostnova, fears, aefears, sheeps, stuns, kopfnüsse, frogs, snares, etc." in BGs nicht genutzt werden. " Wieso? Machst du mir ein Video?^^
Ich habe eine sehr lange BG Karriere hinter mir. Ja, ich habe in der SG auch mal Sheep genutzt. Aber im Endeffekt wars immer total unnütz. a) hält der Skill nicht lange, ein großes Manko, vor allem da er sogar bei jedem erneuten wirken kürzer hält.  b) ist vor allem Sheep im BG echt unnütz, da der Spieler schnell hochgeheilt wird und sofort frei kommt bei Schaden. Gerade im BG fliegen öfter mal AoEs (Frostnoven, Palaweihe, Dolchfächer, etc pp) welche Sheep knacken. Oder irgendeinspieler fokusst dein CC instant wieder auf.

In der Arena hab ich oft gesheept, aber wie schon gesagt, Arena ist ja ein Kampf von einer Hand voll Leuten. Im BG haben wir damals so gut wie kaum CC genutzt (Schurken STun und Hexer Fear zähle ich mal nicht, da dass ja die effektiven Kill Kombos waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und AE Fear vom Shadow war auch meist nur bei der Flucht). Wobei es ja eine Zeit lang so schöne imbalancte Probleme Versionen wie den imba Schurken Stun, Fear beim Hexer usw Das wirds sicherlich auch heute noch geben. Und dagegen ist WoW auch sehr anfällig. Denn dadurch dass es keine Immunitys gibt ist man häufig nach Insignie und Eisblock am A**** als Mage. Und es kamen wenigstens zu BC ja doch Massen an stuns, snars und mezz/root Effekten, welche echt nervig waren.

Ka wie es jetzt ist. Vielleicht betrifft AoE ja endlich keine gerooteten/gemezzten Ziele mehr o.ä. ich fand das System von WoW aufjedenfall immer mehr schlecht als recht. Vor allem da teilweise ein Root/Stun lebensentscheidend war. Sowas gibts in WAR zum Glück gar nicht.

Ich finde es persönlich sehr angenehm, dass ich einfach alles im Umkreis um mich rooten kann, das macht das Tanken wesentlich einfacher und das Überleben auch. Ich denke auch, dass sich kein BW über seinen AE Root beschwert, weil ohne diesen würden sie wohl ständig im Dreck liegen. Nur der Timer sollte vielleicht nicht 10mal so lange sein wie die CC Fähigkeit, sondern nur 6mal so lange. Das dürfte schon reichen. 5sek Stun wären dann 30sek immun, statt 50sek wie derzeit. Wobei ich dennoch recht häufig noch im CC stehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Für mich ist CC eben Gruppenkontrolle und das heißt für mich, dass eine größere Gruppe von Spielern kontrolliert wird. Sonst würde man es nicht Crowd Control nennen, sondern Player Control.
> WoW hat viele Möglichkeiten Spieler aus dem Kampf zu nehmen, aber außer AoE Fear und Nova nichts, um wirklich Gruppen zu binden. Wobei Frostnova ja sejr nah am WAR Root ist (bricht ja auch bei Schaden).



Sorry, aber das ist keine Grundlage für eine Diskussion. CC ist nicht gleich AE CC. Der Begriff ist viel älter als WAR und du kannst ihn nicht für dich persönlich neu definieren nur damit er dein Argument stützt. Wenn du sagen willst, dass WAR viel mehr AE CC hat als WoW, dann ja, gratuliere. Gerade das ist es aber, was den Leuten in WAR auf den Zeiger gegangen ist und letztlich dazu geführt hat, dass wir überhaupt diesen Immunity Timer haben müssen. Gäbe es nicht so viel AE CC hätte man nie das Problem gehabt, dass man praktisch nichts machen kann sobald mehrere Spieler dabei sind ihren AE CC abwechselnd zu benutzen, weil man ständig in irgendwas von irgendwem gefangen ist.

Für mich sind Äpfel eben Birnen? Come on ...


----------



## Churchak (29. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das war eine schlecht durchdachte und "langweilig" Lösung und für mich als tank ist es ein Grund mehr aufzuhören (als BO hat man eh nur 1en KD und der geht dank des neuen Systems in mehr als 50% der Fälle einfach ins nichts, das die an sich schon eher hinfällige Aufgabe "Heiler zu stören" noch schwieriger und ineffizienter macht").


wenn du ned gerade son 2-Hand Tank bist (und auch da nur als im RR sehr hoher ) dann haste mich als Heiler weder vorm Patch noch noch nach dem patch mit deinem BO gross stören können.Dazu gibts Glaskanonen die das zu jedem patchstand bedeutend besser machen konnten.
Ka aber schon mal drüber nachgedacht das du als Tank deine Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten bedeutend besser einsetzen könntest ? Anstatt nem Heiler hinterher zu hecheln (den du eh ned wirklich stören kannst wenn es ned nen neuling ist der vor Panik,weil was fetten Grünes an ihm klebt 100 Km wegrennt,eschweige ihn töten)versuch halt mal was anderes.
Ka aber ich spiel meinen Brecher als Supporter das heist entweder ich assist "meiner" Glaskanone oder ich kümmere mich aktiv um den Schutz "meiner" Heiler.Snare hat keinen immunity Timer,grappel auch ned (nur nen grossen CD ) und schon allein damit kann man viel Unfug anrichten. 
Klar war es früher schöner für mich als Tank (zB beim Heiler beschützen) wenn man seinen Gegner erst weggekickt hat ,dann umgekickt dann wieder weg usw ,zjo nun brauchts halt paar Tasten mehr und es wird halt bestraft wenn man meint alles an CC rauspfeffern zu müssen wenns gerade rdy ist. Ka aber ich finds irgendwie schick nimmer aller 5 sec auf der Fresse zu liegen weil irgend nen Tank meint in 65 fuss entfernung seinen einen Butten auf CD halten zu müssen(ich bin mir bewusst das das ned ein Tank alleine kann aber im RvR kommt meist der Feind ned allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Den einzigen Char den ich hab nd den es mit der neuen immunity reglung angekackt hat ist mein Maschi da der besonders in 1v1 und beim "aufpassen auf die Heiler"  vom CC gelebt hat aber naja man kann ned alles haben.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Ka aber ich spiel meinen Brecher als Supporter das heist entweder ich assist "meiner" Glaskanone oder ich kümmere mich aktiv um den Schutz "meiner" Heiler.Snare hat keinen immunity Timer,grappel auch ned (nur nen grossen CD ) und schon allein damit kann man viel Unfug anrichten.
> Klar war es früher schöner für mich als Tank (zB beim Heiler beschützen) wenn man seinen Gegner erst weggekickt hat ,dann umgekickt dann wieder weg usw ,zjo nun brauchts halt paar Tasten mehr und es wird halt bestraft wenn man meint alles an CC rauspfeffern zu müssen wenns gerade rdy ist. Ka aber ich finds irgendwie schick nimmer aller 5 sec auf der Fresse zu liegen weil irgend nen Tank meint in 65 fuss entfernung seinen einen Butten auf CD halten zu müssen(ich bin mir bewusst das das ned ein Tank alleine kann aber im RvR kommt meist der Feind ned allein
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ein BO ist kein Brecher, die beiden Klassen spielen sich komplett anders und du hast vom BO keine Ahnung nur weil beide "tankfähige" Klassen sind.

Im Übrigen konnte ich vor dem Patch Heiler solo töten, mit etwas Geschick. Da bei intelligentem Einsatz von Moral 1 für Dmg, sowie dem Kick, dem Silence und dem Knockdown der Heiler für zu lange keinen Heal durchbringt und einfach stirbt, falls er gerade keine Moral ready hat. Das kann man jetzt vergessen, weil entweder der Kick oder der Knockdown immer flach fällt. Spielt man den BO als sword and board verliert man auch noch den einen KD den man hat und die Fähigkeiten seine Heiler zu unterstützen sind gerade als BO sehr mäßig (für Guard muss ich nicht hinten neben dem Heiler stehen). Da bleibt dir nur der eine Kick als BO, gegen den auch so häufig "immun" kommt. AE ROOTs haben viel zu hohen CD um großartig nützlich zu sein und der single target snare macht die Angreifer auch nicht langsamer als die den Heiler den ich beschützen will...

Letztlich habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich es gut fand, als noch AE CC das Spiel dominiert hat. Keiner will zurück in die Zeiten wo double Slayer, double BW und double heal ohne groß das Hirn anzustrengen ganze Zergs fertigmachen konnten. Nur die beiden Slayer mußten ihre AE Stuns abwechselnd zünden während die BWs reinspringen und alles wegbomben... great skill.

Nur die Lösung die man gebracht hat ist rudimentär, genau wie die Lösung für die AE Balance und genauso stümperhaft wie die Qualität der Patches. Das ist es was ich ankreide, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und ja, ich finde das CC-System von WoW insgesamt viel ausgereifter, durchdachter, abwechslungreicher und interessanter.


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> wenn du ned gerade son 2-Hand Tank bist (und auch da nur als im RR sehr hoher ) dann haste mich als Heiler weder vorm Patch noch noch nach dem patch mit deinem BO gross stören können.Dazu gibts Glaskanonen die das zu jedem patchstand bedeutend besser machen konnten.
> Ka aber schon mal drüber nachgedacht das du als Tank deine Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten bedeutend besser einsetzen könntest ? Anstatt nem Heiler hinterher zu hecheln (den du eh ned wirklich stören kannst wenn es ned nen neuling ist der vor Panik,weil was fetten Grünes an ihm klebt 100 Km wegrennt,eschweige ihn töten)versuch halt mal was anderes.
> Ka aber ich spiel meinen Brecher als Supporter das heist entweder ich assist "meiner" Glaskanone oder ich kümmere mich aktiv um den Schutz "meiner" Heiler.Snare hat keinen immunity Timer,grappel auch ned (nur nen grossen CD ) und schon allein damit kann man viel Unfug anrichten.
> Klar war es früher schöner für mich als Tank (zB beim Heiler beschützen) wenn man seinen Gegner erst weggekickt hat ,dann umgekickt dann wieder weg usw ,zjo nun brauchts halt paar Tasten mehr und es wird halt bestraft wenn man meint alles an CC rauspfeffern zu müssen wenns gerade rdy ist. Ka aber ich finds irgendwie schick nimmer aller 5 sec auf der Fresse zu liegen weil irgend nen Tank meint in 65 fuss entfernung seinen einen Butten auf CD halten zu müssen(ich bin mir bewusst das das ned ein Tank alleine kann aber im RvR kommt meist der Feind ned allein
> ...



/sign, kenne derzeit auch keinen einzigen Spieler der sich an dem CC stört. Und ich glaube, es möchte auch keiner nur Single CC haben. Das einzige, was eben stört, ist der Faktor, mit dem der Immunity Timer rechnet. 

Btw wäre Single CC auch untypisch für ein nicht-1on1 Balancing. Bzw einfach schwer umzusetzen. Wenn der BW nun einen längeren single root hätte, seinen Moral Stun, dann könnte er 2(!) Spieler aufhalten, von was weis ich nicht wievielen anstürmenden Feinden^^ Und auch die Betroffenen wären ohne Immunity voll am A****. Bestes Beispiel mein BO:

Stun, Moloch, Root... rumstehen... endlich wieder frei ... instant wieder stun/root/mezz ... warten sry, aber ohne Immunity Timer wäre CC total OP, so wie er es in WoW war. Und wenn es dann wieder x Fähigkeiten zum CC brechen gäbe, wäre es langsam unhandlich, ich hab jetzt schon x Tasten die ich drücken sollte im Kampf, wnen dann nochmal 1ne dazu kommt, hab ich kein Platz mehr und es ist dann auch zu unhandlich.
Und wird Moloch einfach öfter einsetzbar (derzeit mit Taktik ja alle 20sek nutzbar, ich hab die Taktik NICHT drin), dann ist CC wieder unnütz.

Man muss das CC System derzeit nur Tunen, ändern würd ich da gar nicht mehr so viel.

EDIT:



> Sorry, aber ein BO ist kein Brecher, die beiden Klassen spielen sich komplett anders und du hast vom BO keine Ahnung nur weil beide "tankfähige" Klassen sind.
> 
> Im Übrigen konnte ich vor dem Patch Heiler solo töten, mit etwas Geschick und Glück. Da bei intelligentem Einsatz von Moral 1 für Dmg, sowie dem Kick, dem Silence und dem Knockdown der Heiler für zu lange keinen Heal durchbringt und einfach stirbt, falls er gerade keine Moral ready hat. Das kann man jetzt vergessen, weil entweder der Kick oder der Knockdown immer flach fällt.



Doch, ein BO ist ein Brecher aka Tank. Ich konnte nie Heiler solo töten, da ich immer härtesta/boss war. Und auch als "Support DD" sollte man eigentlich keine Heiler töten können. Das ist schon genau richtig wie es jetzt ist. Wenn man als BO undbedingt Schaden macht, dann unterstützt man sinnvoll, indem man fokusst und einfach innerhalb der feindlichen Reihen Schaden verursacht, aber wesentlich mehr aushält.

Schön ist auch, dass deine Quote zeigt, was genau am CC bemängelt wurde und was keiner wollte: kick, stun, silence, tot. Wie damals in Wow mit Hexer/Schurke. CC soll supportend wirken, nicht dazu dienen Leute zu killen.


----------



## OldboyX (29. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> /sign, kenne derzeit auch keinen einzigen Spieler der sich an dem CC stört. Und ich glaube, es möchte auch keiner nur Single CC haben. Das einzige, was eben stört, ist der Faktor, mit dem der Immunity Timer rechnet.



Kein Wunder, dass sich keiner an dem CC stört. Es stören sich die Leute wohl eher daran, dass CC als gezielt einsetzbares taktisches Mittel praktisch nutzlos geworden ist. Und der Satz "ich glaube, es möchte auch keiner nur Single CC haben" spricht mal wieder Bände. Du weißt also was alle anderen WAR Spieler haben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 



> Btw wäre Single CC auch untypisch für ein nicht-1on1 Balancing. Bzw einfach schwer umzusetzen. Wenn der BW nun einen längeren single root hätte, seinen Moral Stun, dann könnte er 2(!) Spieler aufhalten, von was weis ich nicht wievielen anstürmenden Feinden^^ Und auch die Betroffenen wären ohne Immunity voll am A****. Bestes Beispiel mein BO:
> 
> Stun, Moloch, Root... rumstehen... endlich wieder frei ... instant wieder stun/root/mezz ... warten sry, aber ohne Immunity Timer wäre CC total OP, so wie er es in WoW war. Und wenn es dann wieder x Fähigkeiten zum CC brechen gäbe, wäre es langsam unhandlich, ich hab jetzt schon x Tasten die ich drücken sollte im Kampf, wnen dann nochmal 1ne dazu kommt, hab ich kein Platz mehr und es ist dann auch zu unhandlich.
> Und wird Moloch einfach öfter einsetzbar (derzeit mit Taktik ja alle 20sek nutzbar, ich hab die Taktik NICHT drin), dann ist CC wieder unnütz.



Du sagst also zusammengefasst, dass ohne Immunity Timer der CC OP wäre. Soweit sind wir ja noch einig, deshalb wurde ja "etwas getan".
Außerdem findest du, dass der CC in WoW OP war (wann - vor Jahren als es kein diminishing return gab?). So wie CC jetzt in WoW funktioniert ist das jedenfalls nicht zutreffend. CC soll ein taktisches Kampfelement sein und kein weiterer Zufallsfaktor wie "crits".
Dann findest du, dass du so schon viele Skill hast und ein ausgefeiltes CC + Anti CC System wie in WoW zu "unhandlich" wäre und du dann noch mehr drücken müsstest. Das ist ein offenes Geständnis, dass WoW komplexer zu spielen ist, mehr "skill" verlangt und du froh bist, dass es in WAR nicht so ist? Da freu ich mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Doch, ein BO ist ein Brecher aka Tank. Ich konnte nie Heiler solo töten, da ich immer härtesta/boss war. Und auch als "Support DD" sollte man eigentlich keine Heiler töten können. Das ist schon genau richtig wie es jetzt ist. Wenn man als BO undbedingt Schaden macht, dann unterstützt man sinnvoll, indem man fokusst und einfach innerhalb der feindlichen Reihen Schaden verursacht, aber wesentlich mehr aushält.
> 
> Schön ist auch, dass deine Quote zeigt, was genau am CC bemängelt wurde und was keiner wollte: kick, stun, silence, tot. Wie damals in Wow mit Hexer/Schurke. CC soll supportend wirken, nicht dazu dienen Leute zu killen.



Brecher = Eisenbrecher

BO = Blackork

BO ist nicht gleich Brecher.

Falls ich das falsch interpretiert habe tut es mir leid, stiftet leider im spziellen Fall von WAR immer wieder Verwirrung. Ändert aber nichts an dem was ich gesagt habe. 


Im Übrigen wurde am CC etwas ganz anderes bemängelt. Wenn jemand eine gut ausgeführte Rotation spielt und es damit schafft einen Heiler zu besiegen, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Die Art und Weise, wie ich Heiler töten konnte bedeutet nicht, dass er nichts dagegen machen konnte. Es bedeutete nur, dass ich mit Geschick (darauf achten, dass er nicht gerade vollgehottet ist, gerade dabei ist wen anderen zu heilen um seinen Burst zu starten usw.) ihn eben auch töten konnte und das macht den Spaß im PVP doch aus. Was keiner mochte ist, dass man sich praktisch gar nicht bewegen konnte im RVR, weil man dauerhaft im Stun und in den Roots war.

Was du verlangst ist, dass niemand in der Lage sein darf einen Heiler zu töten, was eine komplett unlogischeForderung ist. Sollen Heiler nur tötbar sein, wenn man mit mind. 2 Mann draufhaut? Oder ist es bei einem "echten" DD völlig ok wenn der heiler in 3 Hits stirbt mit Stun ausm stealth? Da stört es dann keinen?

Sorry, aber du argumentierst dauernd gegen jede Form von angewandtem "Skill" in WAR und plädierst für ein Brainafk Zergfest indem dann die Zahlenmäßig überlegene Fraktion durch Assisttrain gewinnt. Soll das dann alles sein was WAR ausmacht?

Ist das 





> Wenn man als BO undbedingt Schaden macht, dann unterstützt man sinnvoll, indem man fokusst und einfach innerhalb der feindlichen Reihen Schaden verursacht, aber wesentlich mehr aushält.


alles was du dir vom Gameplay des BO erwartest?

Bisschen mehr aushalten (keine Ahnung welcher Depp dich fokussed, aber muss es wohl auch geben) etwas assist dmg (der lächerlich ist im Vergleich zu einem echten DD?). Klingt ja sehr "spannend". Und ja, ich spiel(t)e 2h, weil ich dann wenigstens einen KD habe mit dem ich ab und zu was sinnvolleres tun kann.


----------



## Pymonte (29. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass sich keiner an dem CC stört. Es stören sich die Leute wohl eher daran, dass CC als gezielt einsetzbares taktisches Mittel praktisch nutzlos geworden ist. Und der Satz "ich glaube, es möchte auch keiner nur Single CC haben" spricht mal wieder Bände. Du weißt also was alle anderen WAR Spieler haben wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


praktisch nutzlos ist CC nicht. Man kann ihn eben nur nicht sinnlos spammen. Ich weiß außerdem zumindest, was Freunde, Gilde und Allis wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und auch im offiziellen Forum hat noch nie jemand single CC gefordert.


> Außerdem findest du, dass der CC in WoW OP war (wann - vor Jahren als es kein diminishing return gab?). So wie CC jetzt in WoW funktioniert ist das jedenfalls nicht zutreffend. CC soll ein taktisches Kampfelement sein und kein weiterer Zufallsfaktor wie "crits".


 Ich war 3 Monate vor WotLK das letzte mal aktiv im PvP und da war es noch so. Wie schon gesagt, kann sich ja geändert haben. Aber 10sek Stun und dann tot von Schurken oder Fear, Dot tot vom Hexer waren ja sehr lange verschrien, wurde ja vermutlich auch geändert.


> Dann findest du, dass du so schon viele Skill hast und ein ausgefeiltes CC + Anti CC System wie in WoW zu "unhandlich" wäre und du dann noch mehr drücken müsstest. Das ist ein offenes Geständnis, dass WoW komplexer zu spielen ist, mehr "skill" verlangt und du froh bist, dass es in WAR nicht so ist? Da freu ich mich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lese --> verstehen --> posten

Ich sagte: noch MEHR Skills wären unhandlich. Ich brauch derzeit mit meinem BO weit mehr Skills als mit jeder Klasse in WoW. Derzeit sind bei mir ca 20 Tasten mit Shortcuts zu Fähigkeiten belegt + einige Fähigkeiten die ich seltener nutze (Kriegsschreie, RR Fähigkeiten usw). Aktiv benutze ich mit meinem BO (d.h. ich benutze sie IMMER im Kampf, so lange es möglich ist) ca.14 skills. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal 2-3 zusätzliche anti CCs bekommen würde, dann hätt ich langsam echt Platzmangel. Irgendwo kann man die sicherlich unterbringen, aber dann ist es fast nur noch wahlloses Knopf drücken. Mit dem BO ist es eh noch ne Nummer schwieriger, wie du ja weißt, da er ja seine Aufbau Skills hat. Wäre etwas nervig, wenn mein Anti CC nen gut'n oder best'n Plan gebrauchen würde. Egal ob mein Schurke, Mage, Priester oder Krieger, in WoW hatte ich durchschnittlich 2 aktive Leisten mit 12 Shortcuts. Mehr hab ich da nie gebraucht, weder für PvE noch für PvP. Solche Zusatzskills, die man 1-2mal irgendwann mal braucht zähle ich nciht dazu, da hab ich auch in WAR mehr als genug davon.




> Brecher = Eisenbrecher



Naja, früher hieß der Tank auf Deutsch auch Brecher, kenne ich so aus DAoC. 
BO = Blackork



> Was du verlangst ist, dass niemand in der Lage sein darf einen Heiler zu töten, was eine komplett doofe Forderung ist. Sollen Heiler nur tötbar sein, wenn man mit mind. 2 Mann draufhaut?



Nö, du siehst den BO als DDler an, was einfach mal nicht der Fall ist. Ein DDler schafft es auch derzeit locker einen Heiler runter zuprügeln, ich hab das öfter geschafft. Ein Tank soll nie jemanden wirklich töten, so wie es Heiler an sich auch nicht schaffen sollten, bzw es sollte sehr schwer sein. 

btw hab ich gerade vorhin einen Archmage gesolot. Mit meinem "Def" BO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also geht es doch, man muss nur seine skills sinnvoll setzen.



> Sorry, aber du argumentierst dauernd gegen jede Form von angewandtem "Skill" in WAR und plädierst für ein Brainafk Zergfest indem dann die Zahlenmäßig überlegene Fraktion durch Assisttrain gewinnt. Soll das dann alles sein was WAR ausmacht?


Ich kenne persönlich keinen Brain Afk Zerg, vielleicht spielst du immer in so einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß, es gibt sticky Zergs, aber das sind die wenigstens. Ein Zerg ist ja nicht gleich mit solchen Zombis befüllt. Und ja, der Assisttrain soll primär gewinnen, dass macht auch WoW nicht anders. Oder prügelt dein Team in der Arena wahllos auf die feindlichen Spieler ein und verteilt so euren Dmg? Ich denke nicht,



> Bisschen mehr aushalten (keine Ahung welcher Depp dich fokussed, aber muss es wohl auch geben) etwas assist dmg (der lächerlich ist im Vergleich zu einem echten DD?). Klingt ja sehr "spannend". Und ja, ich spiele 2h, weil ich dann wenigstens einen KD habe mit dem ich ab und zu was sinnvolleres tun kann.


Tja, dann ist das vermutlich nicht deine Klasse, wenn dir das nicht spannend genug ist. Solltest dann mal einen Choppa ausprobieren, der wäre ja dann das nächst ähnlichere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen konnte ich vor dem Patch Heiler solo töten, mit etwas Geschick. Da bei intelligentem Einsatz von Moral 1 für Dmg,


sorry aber wenn ich das schon lese weis ich doch schon alles darüber wie du den Tank spielst.Kein wunder das du mit dem neuen CC ned zurecht kommst wenn du dich selber schon von vornherein um dir gegebene taktische möglichketen beklaust/sie auser acht läst weil es ja früher mal anders ging und jeder ja weiss das früher alles besser war ne? 
Wie Pymonte schon schrieb du siehst den BO als DD mit extra fetter Rüsse an und kommst nun ned mehr damit klar das er das ned ist. Dein Fehler war wohl das du dir keinen Spalter hoch gezogen hast mit dem kann man immer noch super Heiler mit nem 2 händer zerhacken und das trotz neuem immunity Timer.

Eigendlich schade das es immer noch Leute gibt die es einfach nicht  verstehn wolln/können das es in WAR nen Stein/Schere/Papier System gibt und nen Tank nun mal nen Tank ist und zwar durchaus auf Schaden gespielt werden kann,man da aber dann Abstriche in kauf nehmen muss und man dann immer noch nicht vom Schaden her auf Augenhöhe mit nem reinen DDler liegt (der gleichen RR und Ausrüstungsstand hat).


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. August 2009)

Warum muss ein BW bitte 10 Spieler aufhalten oder mehr? Warum muss er ne Armee aufhalten können. Ich dachte WAR geht nicht in die Richtung. 


Nein finde 1on1 wäre besser gewesen. Nach dem Prinzip aufbauen. AE CC nur als Kegel und gerichte Form, nicht als Mitte ich alles um mich herum bekommt Schaden oder CC. Das ist nicht wirklich was tolles und sinvolles. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht nur das Problem. Das sie AE CC und AE Schaden nach 1 Jahr mit Immunität und Schadens Reduzierung Lösen, zeigt eigentlich dass sie keine richtigen Ideen haen.

Sie wären besser gefahren 1on1 zu machen und dabei nicht zu stark auf Duell auszulegen, sondern auf das. Jede Klasse kann 1on1 ihren Job machen. Tanks überleben etc. Damit hätte man mehr erreicht.

Auch fehlt in WAR das richtige Proten. Als Eisenbrecher kann ich sowas recht cool, nur muss  ich dazu Zeit opfern und auf ein TArget hauen. Viele AEs brauchen das net. Kein Target und trozdem Schaden. Das ist gerade bei Lags enorm unfair. 
Aber das größte Problem ist eben, dass man kein fixes Proten hat. Somit sterben alle Klassen am Spike. Auch Tanks (da man ja Klasesn hat die Block und Aviod Debuffen können und andere die Rüstung ignon. Puf ist man als Tank tot). Nein man hätte sich mehr an Guild Wars halten können, die haben hunderte Fähigkeiten pro Klasse und je nach Build ,nutzt man einige mehr und andere wenige. Einige ergeben erst mit dem gewissen Build sinn etc. Bei WAR haben alle Klassen zisch Fähigkeiten, die oft nochmal vor kommen (damit man jede Klasse nicht zwingend braucht) Aber durch die Mastery Abhängigkeit, haben viele Fähigkeiten unterschiedliche Stats ... was Chaos heißt. Naturs Blade ist da was sehr unfaires. Nicht das man damals den Schwarz Ork die Taktik nimmt. Nein man macht es als AE. Mit Schwertmeister und Naturs Blade in der Gruppe und dazu Sigi. Brauch ich nicht alle meine Skills, außer mein Eidbruder brauch die. Aber an sich brauch ich kein Widerstand, STärke, Rüstung etc. Buffen (außer mein Buff ist stärker als deren). 

Warum hat man nicht jede Klasse für sich im 1on1 gesehen und jeder so ihrer Aufgabe gerecht gemacht und dann alles in der Gruppe erlebt und angepasst. Warum musste man von Anfang an so seltsam in der Gruppe denken. Obwohl man ja net mal ein tolles Gruppen System dann gezeigt hat. Sondern ein altes.

Hätten sie gesagt 1on1 kann jede Klasse ihren Job machen, dann wäre es tausend mal besser gewesen und AE CC hätte es kaum oder fast garnicht geben, sondern mehr Single CC (Passend zu den Klassen) So das jede ihren Job machen kann. Hätte man es einfacher beim Balancen und hätte es einfacher im Kampf. So ist es Glücksspiel, ob mein Single Knockback funzt als Tank oder nicht.
Das kann keien Lösung sein und ein wir Patche das mit 3.2 und 3.3 ist nicht mehr von Bedeutung. Denn Mythic wollte den Balance Patch mit Land der Toen Bringen und großteil davon, war schlecht und deswegen hat man es dann vergessen und die einfache Nerf AE Variante Monate später gebracht. Also Mythic kommt nicht mehr weit mit "Wir kennen das Problem und arbieten daran.".


Wenn es ein Stein/Schere/PApier Prinzip ist, warum ist dann eigentlich der Barbar und ne Hexe der Tot für ein Tank? Warum ... ich dachte Tanks sind eigentlich der Stein für die Meele Schere?
Ich mag mein Job als Tank, macht gerne Tankwall und bewache meine Heiler. Dank Patch geht das net mehr so toll und wenn es einige DDs auf mich abgesehen haben und ich Deubuffs bekomme, wo mein Avoid fast null ist. Da frag ich mich, wozu ich Tank bin. Der DD zerhackt mich einfach so und ich als Tank kann nichts gegen machen. Weil er meine Vorteile Ignot (RÜstung und Avoid etc.) ... na toll und ich kann ihn Knockbacken ... juhu. Dann ist er Immun oder macht sich vorher Immun und ich bin tot. Gegen Debuff kann ich mich nicht Immun machen und sterbe.
Nein es ist eine seltsame Balance in diesem Spiel. Ich weiß das man als Tank nicht unsterblich sein darf. Aber ich will auch net Debuff Ziel vom Barbar sein, damit ich Opfer der Hexenkrieger werden. Das hört sich zwar nach Teamplay an, ist aber keins. Weil der Barbar ja eh auf mich hacken muss und sein Debuff macht. Die anderen Klassen brauchen dann nur auf mich gehen und ich bin tot. Der witz, eh meine Moral 2 Schildwall kommt, kann der schon sein Debuff machen und ich bin ... tot. Vorallem ist der Debuff nicht vom Mastery abhängig =). Finde das alles bissel seltsam und sehe Teilweise gar kein VErhältnis.
AE und Single stehen in keinem und Schere/Stein/Papier ist auch kein richtiges Prinzip für ein MMO. Da eben so das Problem ensteht, wenn man kein Papier für die Steine hat, muss man den Scheren ne möglichkeit geben und puff ist der Stein nutzlos.


----------



## Wolfner (30. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Stein/Schere/PApier Prinzip ist, warum ist dann eigentlich der Barbar und ne Hexe der Tot für ein Tank? Warum ... ich dachte Tanks sind eigentlich der Stein für die Meele Schere?



Die Ziele als BO sind Fernkampf-DDler, sprich Feuerzauberer, Maschinist und Schattenkrieger.
Tanks bilden gemeinsam den Stein. Deswegen gibts auch drei und nicht nur einen.


Stein/Schere/Papier ist das Prinzip für stark team-basiertes Gameplay.
Dieses Motiv findet sich in WAR ja überall wieder: PQs, RvR und vor allem Endgame (immerhin von der ganzen Fraktion abhängig).


----------



## Terratec (30. August 2009)

Ich fände es besser, wenn der Immunity Timer bleibt, evtl ein bissl verkürtzt wird, aber nicht auf SingleCC wirkt.


----------



## Rorgak (30. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Die Ziele als BO sind Fernkampf-DDler, sprich Feuerzauberer, Maschinist und Schattenkrieger.
> Tanks bilden gemeinsam den Stein. Deswegen gibts auch drei und nicht nur einen.
> 
> 
> ...




Und wer ist dann der Stein für die Melee DDs? die Stoffis?

Für mich hats Mythic verbockt, 1 Jahr lang alles mitgemacht und je später die patches desto schlimmer das Spiel nunja man sieht sich NICHT mehr in War ;-).


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. August 2009)

> Kein Wunder, dass sich keiner an dem CC stört. Es stören sich die Leute wohl eher daran, dass CC als gezielt einsetzbares taktisches Mittel praktisch nutzlos geworden ist. Und der Satz "ich glaube, es möchte auch keiner nur Single CC haben" spricht mal wieder Bände. Du weißt also was alle anderen WAR Spieler haben wollen



CC juckt keinen, für die paar Spieler dies denn wirklich haben wollten, lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht wirklich.

In Post Nr. 2 stehen die Hauptgründe beschrieben, Warhammer bleibt trotzdem ein Hammer für sich.

Sheep und CC naja, nicht alles was auf Wiki steht muß stimmen - Sheep geht momentan nur auf eine
Person und hat daher nichts damit zu tun.

Der WoW Mage hatte mal einen Feueraoespell als CC - der war der Hammer, alles stand um mich herum
wie betäubt und ich konnte so durch die Menge.

Den Spell fand ich besser als Frostnova... aber wenn die Menge weint.. dann wollen sie immun sein oder selbst
son Spell. 

Also CC gab es mal in WoW und gibt es auch noch, allerdings nicht mehr so wie es mal war, schwächer halt
wie Fear beim Schattenpriester, was zuletzt so genervt wurde, das man auch auf Fear in vielen Situationen verzichten konnte.

Andere CCs Spells gehen aber noch.

Bevor Warhammer mit CC anfängt gibts da noch ne Wunschliste die wesentlich größer ist, Performance, 
Beutelerstattung wenn man in wichtigen Schlachten abnippelt, kein kick aus der Gegend wenn es irgendwo 
zu voll wird u.s.w. 

Auf der anderen Seite, ist das Thema in Warhammer klasse umgesetzt - nicht alle sind causuals und Warhammer
wird die nächsten Jahre seine Fans haben.

Ob Aion, WoW, - viele wollen einfach auch nur DAOC 2 mittlerweile, wobei es da leider wieder Teamveränderungen gegeben hat, selbst bei Guildwars 2 ist es nicht mehr das Originalteam.

Neben Spielerwünschen ist Fakt was die Programmierer servieren - nehmen wir da ruhig WoW, Teamleiter Nr. 1 ging, es läuft da bombastisch weiter, Teamleiter Nr. 1 macht ein anderes Spiel.. es floppt - obwohl es bei WoW viele viele negative Stimmen von Anfang an gab, wie z.B. die Comicgrafik Geschichte.

WoW lief halt problemlos mit den meisten Rechnern, die Raids von 40 Mann ok, einige hatten Probs ISDN ect aber die Inhalten wie 80 Mann Schlachtfelder sie liefen.

Die Fakten der Spieler Community sind schon lang auf den Tisch, ob da nun CC kommt oder nicht, ein neuer Communitymanager was ankündigt oder auch nicht - Spiele sollten in erster Line erstmal funktionieren und sonst garnichts, Frustelemente wie ups Burgenschlacht - bah jetzt läufts wieder langsamer als normal, mag wirklich kein Spieler.


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> sorry aber wenn ich das schon lese weis ich doch schon alles darüber wie du den Tank spielst.Kein wunder das du mit dem neuen CC ned zurecht kommst wenn du dich selber schon von vornherein um dir gegebene taktische möglichketen beklaust/sie auser acht läst weil es ja früher mal anders ging und jeder ja weiss das früher alles besser war ne?
> Wie Pymonte schon schrieb du siehst den BO als DD mit extra fetter Rüsse an und kommst nun ned mehr damit klar das er das ned ist. Dein Fehler war wohl das du dir keinen Spalter hoch gezogen hast mit dem kann man immer noch super Heiler mit nem 2 händer zerhacken und das trotz neuem immunity Timer.
> 
> Eigendlich schade das es immer noch Leute gibt die es einfach nicht  verstehn wolln/können das es in WAR nen Stein/Schere/Papier System gibt und nen Tank nun mal nen Tank ist und zwar durchaus auf Schaden gespielt werden kann,man da aber dann Abstriche in kauf nehmen muss und man dann immer noch nicht vom Schaden her auf Augenhöhe mit nem reinen DDler liegt (der gleichen RR und Ausrüstungsstand hat).



Whatever. Du spielst gern die Klasse die einfach "nutzlos" ist - schön für dich. Du glaubst mit deinem Snare machst du in irgend einer Situation den Unterschied und die Gruppe wäre nicht mit einem zusätzlichen Sorc (BW oder DZ) oder Spalta / Slayer besser bedient? Dream on... 

Im Übrigen ist es wohl noch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er seinen Tank nun mit 2h spielt oder swordandboard und mit 2h macht man nur rein zufällig mehr Schaden. Ich hab den BO nur deshalb 2h gespielt, weil er damit BESSER stören kann, unterbrechen kann usw. Mit 1h+Schild rennst nur rum, wirst von jedem intelligenten Gegner einfach ignoriert (Schaden macht man sowieso keinen nennenswerten - wird locker gegengeheilt). 

Ein BO mit 2h: Knockback + Knockdown
Ein BO mit 1h+shield: Nur Knockback

Früher als die Foren voll waren von unglücklichen Tanks, da hieß es: Man muss halt stören als Tank, das ist deine Aufgabe.
Nun heißt es: Man muss halt bisschen fokussen und etwas Schaden machen, das ist deine Aufgabe.

Der Unterschied liegt doch ganz klar auf der Hand:
CC sollte ein Mittel sein, das mit "skill" eingesetzt die Performance eines Spielers erhöht. Mit dem Immunity Timer ist CC ein zusätzlicher Zufallsfaktor wie "crits" es sind geworden. In jeder Situation mit einigen Gegnern kannst du  nicht ernsthaft beurteilen ob der Gegner nun einen Immunity Timer hat oder nicht - es ist schlicht unmöglich.

Und wenn du glaubst, dass es "sinnloses CC spamming" ist, wenn ich mit Geschick und dem kontrollierten Einsatz von verschiedenen CC Möglichkeiten einen Heiler getötet habe, dann sägst du wie Pymonte am eigenen "War ist doch so taktisch und braucht viel Skill" - Ast.

Wenn es nicht mehr darum geht, dass man im richtigen Moment den richtigen Counter drückt - in Casts eben einen KD rein, oder einen "aufs maul" oder einen Kick. Worum geht es dann bei WAR?

Wer besser Assisttrained und länger dem anderen nachrennt um schließlich die Heiler zu "outdmgen"? Sorry, aber da kann man leicht entscheiden, welches von beiden viel eher als "sinnloses spamming" zu bezeichnen ist.

Der Immunity Timer hatte seine absolute Berechtigung gegen die übermächtigen AE Stuns und Roots bestimmter Klassen. Doch der Immunity Timer in seiner jetzigen Form hat bei vielen Klassen taktische Elemente kaputt gemacht, bei denen es überhaupt nicht angebracht war (genauso wie der brachial AE nerf bei einigen Klassen unangebracht war) und das finde ich, neben der miesen Umsetzung des Immunity Timers einfach schlecht und den falschen Ansatz, da er in Richtung "weniger skill" geht.



			
				Berghammer71 schrieb:
			
		

> Sheep und CC naja, nicht alles was auf Wiki steht muß stimmen - Sheep geht momentan nur auf eine
> Person und hat daher nichts damit zu tun.



Dann zeig mir eine Quelle in der steht, dass mit CC ausschließlich Skills gemeint sind, mit denen man ganze Gruppen von Gegnern auf einmal kontrollieren kann. Mein Knockdown in WAR ist auch Single-Target. Trotzdem wertet ihn selbst Mythic als CC und er unterliegt dem CC Immunity Timer - wer hätte das gedacht.

Schaut doch bitte über den Tellerrand und erkennt, dass WAR nur eines von vielen MMOs ist und dabei eines der "jüngsten". CC gab es schon zu UO und Everquest Zeiten und schon damals hat man zwischen CC und AE CC unterschieden.

Die Definition, dass CC ausschließlich "Area of Effect Crowd Control Abilities" betreffe ist absolut falsch.



@ Pymonte

Wenn du nach wie vor glaubst, dass du in WAR mehr Sachen drücken musst als in WoW kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Bitte liste mal explizit auf, welche Skills du mit dem BO im PVP aktiv verwendest (wenn du nicht gerade gekited wirst und der GCD dir keine Langeweile bereitet) und mit welchen Hotkeys du sie belegst. Heiltränke usw. kannst du gerne weglassen ^^. 24 scheint mir doch etwas hoch gegriffen. Natürlich kann man alle Skills die man gesamt hat rausziehen und einfach abwechselnd drücken, aber Sinn macht das auch in WAR keinen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. August 2009)

Nein es geht darum.

Wenn wir von Schere Stein Papier reden, hat kein Papier die Möglichkeit den Stein zu Debuffen, dass die Scheren ihn töten.

Der Barbar macht ein Debuff wo Block und Parry Reduziert werden. Parry und Disrupt etc., hat man eh nicht sehr hoch und Int CAP und Stärke CAP reduzieren es eh auf 0. Aber wenn der Block noch um 30% Reduziert wird, ist man als tank offen. Obwohl ja eigentlich der Barbar vielleicht das Papier sein soll. Das heißt er ignot meinen Avoid, aber er debufft nicht mich. Damit ich am Ende offen bin für alle. Das ist ja das Problem. Hab doch auch keinen Debuff Schlag, wo der Barbar 0% Schaden fährt oder wo seine Stärke um 400 Reduziert wird oder wo seine Trefferchance um 95% Reduziert wird etc. Sowas gibt es alles nicht. Er nimmt mit meinen Schutz und damit bin ich für alle offen.

Das heißt nicht er ist mein Papier, sondern 1 Skill ist das, was mich zu einem Schneidbaren und Umwinkelbaren Stein macht. Das kann es aber laut ihrem Konzept nicht sein.

Was ich meine es ist besser 1on1 zu machen und somit einigen Klassen die Möglichkeit Avoid zu umgehen und diese klassen als Tankkiller zu machen, als einigen Klassen Tank Debuffs zu geben. Denn der Schaden von diesen Antitank Abillitys ist besser zu balance als ganze Debuffs. Da dort nur X Schaden und der CD wichtig sind. Während bei diesem Tankkillerdebuff, die Zeit wichtig ist und das ding hält 20 Sekunden. Damit ist man als Tank so gut wie tot.
Aber nicht weil der Barbar mein Papier ist. Sondern weil der Barbar mit seinem Debuff, alle anderen stärker gemacht hat als den Stein.


----------



## Wolfner (30. August 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Und wer ist dann der Stein für die Melee DDs?



Offensichtlich jemand anders.
Nur weil die Archetypen nicht so einfach gegliedert sind spricht das noch nicht gegen ein Stein/Schere/Papier-Prinzip.


----------



## Immondys (30. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hallo war community
> 
> ich hab damals auch warhammer gespielt, allerdings auch aufgehört.
> 
> ...



Mir kann der ganze PvE Scheiss gestohlen bleiben. Ich hab mit WAR nur Schluss gemacht wegen....

A) technischen Problemen
 technischen Problemen
C) technischen Problemen
D) weil ich bei WotlK einen DK von lvl 70 auf 78 nur durch grinden hochziehen wollte und ich bis auf 2 Instanzen keine weiteren von Innen gesehen habe.
E) nicht ausbalancierten Klassen.

Ansonsten bleibt mir mit dem ganze PvE gedöns weg, Skriptgegner bashen ist einfach nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Whatever. Du spielst gern die Klasse die einfach "nutzlos" ist - schön für dich. Du glaubst mit deinem Snare machst du in irgend einer Situation den Unterschied und die Gruppe wäre nicht mit einem zusätzlichen Sorc (BW oder DZ) oder Spalta / Slayer besser bedient? Dream on...


Oh man nen gesnartes Ziel ist für nen Nahkämpfer mit das wichtigste! Und ja nen gesnartes Ziel macht den Unterschied! Nen gesnarter Heiler rennt dir/deinen Nahkämpfern auch mit nem speed procc nimmer/nur schwer weg.Nen gesnarter Feind der deine Heiler angreift kommt schwerer an deine Heiler wieder rann und selbiger kann sich besser frei laufen.Ne gesnarte Feindbombe braucht länger um in den eigenen Zerg zu kommen --> eigenen DDs haben mehr zeit die um zufokusen ...... was daran nun nutzlos sein soll erschliesst sich mir ned aber um polemisch zu werden das liegt woh daran das ich ned damit aufgewachsen bin immer Freunde bei mir zu haben die alles in sichtweise aller Furze lang umkicken konnten oder ranziehn und somit den snar eh überflüssig machten .......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist es wohl noch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er seinen Tank nun mit 2h spielt oder swordandboard


klar kannste nach eigenem gusto spiel! nix dagegen aber demnächst skill ich den Maschi auf Bastler um und jammer dann hier was fürn scheiss das alles ist  weil mein Fässchen so kack wenig pro tick heilt und das obwohl ich voll auf Will geskillt hab ......... Ums noch mal zu sagen ,Du willst Heiler solo machen? Mach dir nen DD!Als Tank brauchste dazu gute Ausrüstung und nen hohen RR und verschenkst obendrein noch potenzial der Klasse.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt doch ganz klar auf der Hand:
> CC sollte ein Mittel sein, das mit "skill" eingesetzt die Performance eines Spielers erhöht.


dem ja immer noch so ist ......



OldboyX schrieb:


> Mit dem Immunity Timer ist CC ein zusätzlicher Zufallsfaktor wie "crits" es sind geworden. In jeder Situation mit einigen Gegnern kannst du  nicht ernsthaft beurteilen ob der Gegner nun einen Immunity Timer hat oder nicht - es ist schlicht unmöglich.


was quark ist,da man jederzeit sehn kann ob sein Ziel nen Timer drauf hat oder ned.Seit dem letzten Patch ist es sogar noch einfacher im zweifelsfall gibts auch noch add-ons wenn man ganz schlechte Augen hat da kann man dann die buffs/debuffs sich noch in extra Fenstern anzeigen lassen schön sortiert und so.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wenn du glaubst, dass es "sinnloses CC spamming" ist, wenn ich mit Geschick und dem kontrollierten Einsatz von verschiedenen CC Möglichkeiten einen Heiler getötet habe, dann sägst du wie Pymonte am eigenen "War ist doch so taktisch und braucht viel Skill" - Ast.


Nimm es mir ned übel aber nen Heiler zu töten zeugt ned gleich von Skill da spielen schon paar andere sachen mit rein.Für mich ist nen "skilliger" Tank einer der weiss wann er wenn ins Bewachen nimmt,wenn er zum Eidfreund wann macht (beim E und bufft und vorallem was er ihm bufft, wenn er wohin was kickt,das er Snart,einer der auch im PvP taunt nutzt und und und
Nen Heiler töten und das noch möglichst solo ist ja nett aber nen beweiss von Skill?  hmmm wohl eher nicht. ^^



OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht mehr darum geht, dass man im richtigen Moment den richtigen Counter drückt - in Casts eben einen KD rein, oder einen "aufs maul" oder einen Kick. Worum geht es dann bei WAR?


darum gehts immer noch ob du es glaubt oder nicht.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Immunity Timer hatte seine absolute Berechtigung gegen die übermächtigen AE Stuns und Roots bestimmter Klassen. Doch der Immunity Timer in seiner jetzigen Form hat bei vielen Klassen taktische Elemente kaputt gemacht, bei denen es überhaupt nicht angebracht war (genauso wie der brachial AE nerf bei einigen Klassen unangebracht war) und das finde ich, neben der miesen Umsetzung des Immunity Timers einfach schlecht und den falschen Ansatz, da er in Richtung "weniger skill" geht.


Schon bissel scheinheilig ,einerseits möchteste das der Ae Stun den Timer hat anderseits findeste es aber iO wenn du dich mit deinem Assisttrain an Nahkämpfern durch die Massenschnetzelst und dabei ohne nachdenken zu müssen mit deine CC fähigkeiten um dich wirfst.

@Golrik du hast als Tank Stä gesockelt? Oo Hmmm hab Wiederstand,Leben,Blocken


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. August 2009)

Ich sockel als Tank keine Stärke lol

Ich sockel Widerstand und dann Wounds. Der Punkt die DDs brauchen nur ein Stast hochsockeln und ignon dann dein Block und Avoid. Das heißt ... taja pech gehabt tank.

Der Punkt die Stats gehen nicht auf. Warum reduziert Stärke mein Block und Parry, aber ich kann sie nur über Taktikten erhöhen. Wenn ich dann mal Gottgleiche 40% besitze, kommt ein Debuff und ich hab nur noch 10%, die dann geignot werden weil ja die gut Ausgerüstetn Meele Stärke Cap haben.

Dat ganze geht nicht richtig auf. Das fehlt es doch vorn und hinten.

Dazu ja es ist Glück geworden mit dem CC. Das ist wirklich so. Klar kann man schauen ob der es drauf hat. Aber so gut bin ich leider net, an dem kleinen Symbol, was durch die Reihen wandert weil etliche Buffs und Debuffs kommen, zu erkennen ob der Immun ist oder nicht. Dann kommt noch Lag dazu, der dass CC erschwert. Aber der Punkt ist doch der. Es ist Glück geworden, mit Single CC erfolg zu haben. Du musst halt ausschau halten, wer keinen Timer hat. Aber das doch net Sinn vom CC, wenn die Hexe gerade meinen Heiler auseinander nimmt und er sein AE Knockback zündet, dann steht man doch da. Die fliegen kurz zurück und dann sind die wieder dran. jetzt stirbt der Heiler und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Guard geht ja nur, wenn er auch in meiner Gruppe ist ... was ne tolle Idee ist. Eidbruder funzt ja nur, wenn ich auch schlage, also dauert es GCD Zeiten um den mit Widerstand und natürlich Armor zu retten. Das ist viel zu lang. 

Das Problem ist einfach, man löst in dem Spiel einiges über Debuffs. Aber Buffs zum wirklich retten gibt es nicht. Absort Schilder in Mengen hat man ja. Aber man hat kein zuverlässigen Schadens reduction und dazu kommt. Wieso sollte ich als Tank nur einem Heiler zugestellt werden, dass macht mich ineffektiv. Guard ist ne Fähigkeit die schmeiß ich auf jeden in meiner Gruppe, der es gerade brauch und nicht fest fixiert auf Heiler. Wozu auch, wenn in dem Tankwall ein Weißer löwe steht, warum sollte ich ihn nicht Guard geben. Wenn ich aber kein Meele in meiner Gruppe habe, steh ich da und nutze nicht alle meine Fähigkeiten. Vorallem die Wichtigen. Ob ich Schaden mache ist doch egal, ich bin zum überleben gebaut. Aber da kann nicht eine Klasse mit einem Debuff kommen, der mein normalen Block 0 und Parry. Das gibt es dann nicht. Denn ich kann auch nicht Guard auf jeden werfen. Das geht einfach nicht.

Wenn man Schere, Stein, Papier macht, muss die Klasse selbst das Papier sein und nicht über Debuffs arbeiten. Dann ist es einfach und der Barbar ist nur für den Tank Debuff da ... so nach dem Motto. Genau so wie dann Tanks nur dafür da sind, Guard auf die DDs zu machen und die AE Heiler, heilen die ganzen Gruppen hoch. Das wäre alles nicht enstanden, hätte man von Anfang an eher das 1on1 verfolgt. Denn da hätte der Barbar für sich selbst ein Buff bekommen, Block zu reduzieren. So eine Art SChere oder Hammer Hand eben (Haltung halt) die genau das macht, zusätzlich zur Stärke. Klar wäre das auch nicht gerade schön, aber so ist er unser Papier. 

Wenn ein Barbar mein Block weg macht, möchte ich auch eine Fähigkeit haben um meine Gruppe zu schützen. Eine Art "Schaden Reduzierung um 50% für alle in meiner Gruppe" oder sowas in der Richtung. Aber das kann nicht Ziel sein. Nein jede Klasse sollte für sich stehen können und ihren Job machen. Ein Heiler darf nicht "Gottschild" bekommen, aber er darf sich auch nicht mit Knockbacks retten etc. Der Tank ist für Knockbacks zuständig, denn er schützt seine Leute damit gezielt. 
Das Problem ist eben, durch diese etlichen Skills und Abhängigkeiten, haben sie es sich schwer gemacht zu balancen. WEil einfach einige Klasse X Fähigkeiten nutzen müssen, solange nicht gewisse Klassen in ihrer Gruppe sind. Aber ich will doch nicht zwingend Klasse X in meiner Gruppe haben, weil er Naturs Blade hat. Das ist doch net Sinn und Zweck der Klasse. Ein Schwertmeister ist doch kein Natures Blade Spammer und ein Barbar kein Tank öffner. Das ganze reduziert die Klassen auf ein Minimum an Fähigkeiten.


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Oh man nen gesnartes Ziel ist für nen Nahkämpfer mit das wichtigste! Und ja nen gesnartes Ziel macht den Unterschied! Nen gesnarter Heiler rennt dir/deinen Nahkämpfern auch mit nem speed procc nimmer/nur schwer weg.Nen gesnarter Feind der deine Heiler angreift kommt schwerer an deine Heiler wieder rann und selbiger kann sich besser frei laufen.Ne gesnarte Feindbombe braucht länger um in den eigenen Zerg zu kommen --> eigenen DDs haben mehr zeit die um zufokusen ...... was daran nun nutzlos sein soll erschliesst sich mir ned aber um polemisch zu werden das liegt woh daran das ich ned damit aufgewachsen bin immer Freunde bei mir zu haben die alles in sichtweise aller Furze lang umkicken konnten oder ranziehn und somit den snar eh überflüssig machten .......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, du kannst ja bei 12 gegen 12 alle Gegner gleichzeitig snaren usw. und ein gesnarter der deinen Heiler angreift wird den Heiler genauso snaren ergo rennen doch beide wieder gleich schnell, aber egal, das hatte ich alles schon gesagt aber es wird eh nie argumentiert sondern man greift irgend einen Nebensatz auf und hängt sich ewig lang darauf auf.



> klar kannste nach eigenem gusto spiel! nix dagegen aber demnächst skill ich den Maschi auf Bastler um und jammer dann hier was fürn scheiss das alles ist  weil mein Fässchen so kack wenig pro tick heilt und das obwohl ich voll auf Will geskillt hab ......... Ums noch mal zu sagen ,Du willst Heiler solo machen? Mach dir nen DD als Tank brauchste dazu gute Ausrüstung und nen hohen RR...........



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich solo Heiler töten können muss. Ihr redet immer von großen Aufgaben des Tanks im RVR aber ihr nennt nichts konkretes. Ihr glaubt Guard zu setzen ist eine erfüllende Aufgabe? Das ist schon lange gesetzt bevor der Kampf überhaupt startet und muss sehr selten während des Kampfes neu gesetzt werden. 

Ich war glücklicher mit der Aufgabe als "Störer" und diese Aufgabe wurde durch die Immunity Timer stark eingeschränkt und zwar nicht, weil meine BO Fähigkeiten (der eine single target KD + der eine Kick) etwa OP gewesen wären, sondern weil Mythic bestimmte andere Klassen mit unlimited AE Stuns mit ewiger Reichweite und viel zu langer Dauer ausgestattet hatte (und zu kleinem CD usw.). Das kann man notfalls auch mathematisch nachweisen wenn du unbedingt willst. Hier redet ihr nun von der neuen Aufgabe "fokus assist und bisschen rumrennen", was jeder echte DD 10 mal besser kann oder aber von "viel aushalten", was keine Aufgabe ist sondern eine Tatsache die aber herzlich wenig bringt, da jeder intelligente Gegner die tanks einfach ignoriert.



> dem ja immer noch so ist ......



Erm nein? Einen Großteil der Zeit sind CCs nun keine Auswahlmöglichkeit mehr, dank des Immunity Timers. Von daher ist es ganz klar eine Verringerung der Möglichkeiten > less choice = less skill involved.



> was quark ist,da man jederzeit sehn kann ob sein Ziel nen Timer drauf hat oder ned.Seit dem letzten Patch ist es sogar noch einfacher im zweifelsfall gibts auch noch add-ons wenn man ganz schlechte Augen hat da kann man dann die buffs/debuffs sich noch in extra Fenstern anzeigen lassen schön sortiert und so.



Und das hilft dir dann wie? Du weißt, dass du 30 Sekunden lang einen Teil deiner Skills nicht zu drücken brauchst?



> Nimm es mir ned übel aber nen Heiler zu töten zeugt ned gleich von Skill da spielen schon paar andere sachen mit rein.Für mich ist nen "skilliger" Tank einer der weiss wann er wenn ins Bewachen nimmt,wenn er zum Eidfreund wann macht (beim E und bufft und vorallem was er ihm bufft, wenn er wohin was kickt,das er Snart und und und
> Nen Heiler töten und das noch möglichst solo ist ja nett aber nen beweiss von Skill?  hmmm wohl eher nicht. ^^


Absoluter Schwachsinn. Es ist natürlich skill, wenn ich einen Heiler im richtigen Moment KD, Kicke, Silence um ihn in seiner Healfähigkeit so zu limitieren dass er den Schaden nicht mehr gegengeheilt bekommt und dann stirbt. Was soll sonst der "skill" sein? Dass ich es schaffe den Heiler zu identifizieren, ins Target zu nehmen und zu ihm hinzulaufen und überhaupt Skillls zu drücken? Sorry, das setzte ich voraus, dass das jeder Mensch mit Gehirn schafft und die Spreu trennt sich eben dann vom Weizen, wenn es darum geht die richtigen "skills" zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu drücken. Und da gehört das von mir beschriebene Szenario definitiv dazu.

Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was "skill" ist.



> darum gehts immer noch ob du es glaubt oder nicht.



Auch das kann man mathematisch nachweisen, dass es nun weniger darum geht als früher. Früher ging es immer darum, wenn die CDs für etwas ready  waren. Nun geht es nach einem CC immer 30 Sekunden lang (oder länger, je nach dem Immunty Timer) nicht mehr darum, sondern in dieser Zeit geht es lediglich noch darum dem Gegner nachzulaufen und stumpf draufzuklopfen. Auch hier kannst du rumeiern wie du willst, es ändert nichts an den Fakten.




> Schon bissel scheinheilig ,einerseits möchteste das der Ae Stun den Timer hat anderseits findeste es aber iO wenn du dich mit deinem Assisttrain an Nahkämpfern durch die Massenschnetzelst und dabei ohne nachdenken zu müssen mit deine CC fähigkeiten um dich wirfst.



Absoluter Blödsinn. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass der AE Stun den Timer haben muss. Ich hatte eingestanden, dass die AE CC Fähigkeiten in früherer Form zu mächtig waren und es deshalb einer Änderung bedurfte. Ich bin ja gerade der, der sagt die aktuelle Lösung (der Immunity Timer) ist eine schlechte Lösung für dieses Problem.

Assisttrains sind eine Möglichkeit der Spieler die man unmöglich unterbinden kann. Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst. Das fand ich immer in Ordnung und finde ich immer noch in Ordnung (und unabhängig davon ist es eh egal wie du das findest, da man daran nichts ändern kann). Immerhin setzt es voraus, dass sich mehr Leute als zwei Slayer mit abwechselndem AE Stun in einer Art Team "koordinieren" und von daher ist es völlig in Ordnung. Auch kannst du nicht mit 6 Leuten und einem Assisttrain ganze KT wegmetzeln, von daher ist es völlig in Ordnung. Trotzdem kann es gerne noch zusätzliche taktische Elemente geben, wie eben CC Fähigkeiten. Ansonsten reduziert sich das Spiel auf Dmg vs heal, was ich ziemlich fad finde.

Genausowenig kann ich mit meiner geschickten CC-Kette (mit der ich Heiler besiegen KONNTE) ganze KTs wegmetzeln, sie betrifft nur einen einzelnen Gegner und wie schon öfter betont funktioniert sie bei weitem nicht immer, da ein Heiler mit einsatzbereiter Moralfähigkeit die Sache einfach trotzdem ausgeheilt kriegte und ich dann auch 1 Minute lang den Burst nicht mehr hatte. Von daher ist es völlig in Ordnung.

Was daran scheinheilig sein soll, kannst du ja gerne in etwas verständlicherer Form erklären, wo du auch wirkliche Widersprüche aufdeckst. Daran, dass man 6 vs. 40 Bombergroup instawins nämlich OP findet während man eine normale single target CC-Kette, die in einer 1v1 Situation MANCHMAL zum Sieg über den Gegner führt absolut ok findet ist nämlich überhaupt nichts scheinheilig.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Dazu ja es ist Glück geworden mit dem CC. Das ist wirklich so. Klar kann man schauen ob der es drauf hat. Aber so gut bin ich leider net, an dem kleinen Symbol, was durch die Reihen wandert weil etliche Buffs und Debuffs kommen, zu erkennen ob der Immun ist oder nicht. Dann kommt noch Lag dazu, der dass CC erschwert. Aber der Punkt ist doch der. Es ist Glück geworden, mit Single CC erfolg zu haben. Du musst halt ausschau halten, wer keinen Timer hat. Aber das doch net Sinn vom CC, wenn die Hexe gerade meinen Heiler auseinander nimmt und er sein AE Knockback zündet, dann steht man doch da. Die fliegen kurz zurück und dann sind die wieder dran. jetzt stirbt der Heiler und ich kann nichts mehr machen. Guard geht ja nur, wenn er auch in meiner Gruppe ist ... was ne tolle Idee ist. Eidbruder funzt ja nur, wenn ich auch schlage, also dauert es GCD Zeiten um den mit Widerstand und natürlich Armor zu retten. Das ist viel zu lang.


seit patch ist der timer immer an 1. stelle in der Buffleiste. 
Hexe snarn,taunten,hat der eigene Heiler nen snar und kommt ned weg,Hexe grappeln (wenn moral 1 rdy was sie meist ist) in den 10 sec haste dann den Heiler als Freund und gebufft und abstand gewonnen sollte er auch haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Golrik schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich als Tank nur einem Heiler zugestellt werden, dass macht mich ineffektiv. Guard ist ne Fähigkeit die schmeiß ich auf jeden in meiner Gruppe, der es gerade brauch und nicht fest fixiert auf Heiler. Wozu auch, wenn in dem Tankwall ein Weißer löwe steht, warum sollte ich ihn nicht Guard geben. Wenn ich aber kein Meele in meiner Gruppe habe, steh ich da und nutze nicht alle meine Fähigkeiten. Vorallem die Wichtigen. Ob ich Schaden mache ist doch egal, ich bin zum überleben gebaut.



Jo das macht nen guten Tank halt in meinen Augen auch aus das er flexibel mit bewachen umgeht und vorallem dann auch in bewachenreichweite bleibt. ^^


----------



## Salute (30. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Offensichtlich jemand anders.
> Nur weil die Archetypen nicht so einfach gegliedert sind spricht das noch nicht gegen ein Stein/Schere/Papier-Prinzip.




Nicht wie gegliedert, so wie die Entwickler es normalerweise vorhatten?!

Tank>Melee
Ranged>Tank

So wars zumindest angedacht. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFu2yHFl3s4...PL&index=15



Natürlich kann man sich einreden, das das Stein>Schere>Papier Prinzip erst dann greift wenn man  mit 3 Tanks als Gruppe einen Melee umhaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sicher kannman auch die mangelde Kompetenz der Entwickler schön reden, weil man so gern eine bezahlte Beta spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Pymonte
> 
> Wenn du nach wie vor glaubst, dass du in WAR mehr Sachen drücken musst als in WoW kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Bitte liste mal explizit auf, welche Skills du mit dem BO im PVP aktiv verwendest (wenn du nicht gerade gekited wirst und der GCD dir keine Langeweile bereitet) und mit welchen Hotkeys du sie belegst. Heiltränke usw. kannst du gerne weglassen ^^. 24 scheint mir doch etwas hoch gegriffen. Natürlich kann man alle Skills die man gesamt hat rausziehen und einfach abwechselnd drücken, aber Sinn macht das auch in WAR keinen.



Tja, wenn du meinst, Tanks seien unnütze im PvP und das Snares es nicht bringen, dann kannst du nur höchstwahrscheinlich deinen Tank nciht richtig spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht eiegentlich so einfach: Spot unterbricht aktiven Spell und man macht mehr Schaden, AoE Spott in die Gruppe und sie macht 30% weniger Schaden, Root und man kann einen ganzen Ansturm blocken oder einigen "nicht-Tanks" den Hintern retten. Und ja, wenn man schlau spielt, dann sieht man, wenn der Schami flieht und den HJ nicht los bekommt. Also geht man als Tank hin und snared, guarded den Schami wenn möglich und führt vielleicht noch einen Kick aus, wobei das gar nicht so wichtig ist. Wenn die Gruppe gut spielt, dann assistet dir als Tank ein Melee DD (WE oder C und nockt den Feind um.

Und beim Vorstürmen kannst du ja auch gerne mal ohne Tanks spielen, wirst viel Spass haben, wenn alle deine Leute kurz vor den feindlichen Reihen verglühen. Oder keiner am Tor stehen kann, wenn es wirklich gedefft wird, oder es keine Tank Walls gibt. Warum heißt es in Keeps wohl: "Tanks vor und rein"? Weil du ganz einfach vorne die Formation aufbrechen musst und dass keine andere Klasse machen kann. Ich habe fast alle Resis am Cap, habe ´Wounds  am Softcap, habe Widerstand am Cap und Rüstung am Cap. Ich krieg also potentiell am wenigsten Schaden rein, kann blocken und Schaden verringern UND ich hab auch noch am meisten HP (fast 11k)

Aber egal, das muss ich dir ja nicht sagen, du siehst das eh nicht ein, hast dich ja schon als als 1on1 Fan geoutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spielst du eigentlich noch WAR? Dachte derzeit bist du wieder bei WoW/HdRO?

So und nun noch zu meinen Skills bzw meiner Rotation:

Jetzt mal nur Single Skills, also das, was ich an einem Spieler zünde ohne Schutz, ohne Support o.ä.:

Mir hinterher! --> Härta gehtz nich --> Rettet meinä Haut --> Steinhart -->  Voll in da Nüsse --> Nich ins Gesicht --> (Mir hinterher!) --> Ich bin größa --> Maul halt'n

da dies natürlich nur der 1on1 Fall ist benutze ich auch sehr häufig: Schaltetse aus, Verärgern, Schützt da Kümmalinge (ja benutze ich sehr häufig, ich setz es nicht nur auf ein Ziel und gut is, sondern immer auf dejenigen in der Gruppe, der grad aktiv Schaden bekommt, erfordert etwas übersicht, aber es geht), Stellung halt'n (ohne das renne ich gar nicht erst in den Feind^^), Moloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , großa Schlitza, Herausforderung, Verzauberung zertrümmern, Wo willste hin?, großer Schwinger, Spalta schleudern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Schnappt se euch

Ich hab also nichtmal Waz für'ne Rüstung? und Schädl'klopfa, wobei die Skills auch ganz gut sind, aber nicht geskillt sind und irgendwo auch den Rahmen sprengen würden. Moralfähigkeiten nicht mit einbezogen.

Nun noch zum meinen Belegungen:
Mir hinterher! --- 3
Härta gehtz nich --- 4 
Rettet meinä Haut --- 5
Steinhart --- X
Voll in da Nüsse --- 1
Nich ins Gesich --- E
Ich bin größa --- 2
Maul halt'n --- G
Schaltet se aus --- F
Verärgern --- M4
Schützt da Kümmalinge --- R
Stellung halt'n --- Shift 1
Moloch --- Q
großa Schlitza --- Shift 2
Herausforderung --- M5
Verzauberung zertrümmern --- Shift 4
Wo willste hin? --- Strg 2
großer Schwinger --- Shift 3
Spalta schleudern --- Strg 3
Schnappt se euch --- Shift 5
Mount --- H 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So und nun mal mein Mage (als Vergleich):
3 -- Arcane Blast
4 --- Arcane Shot
5 --- Arcane Misle
F --- Sheep
G --- Buff Makro
X --- mag. Schild (oder so)
1 --- arkane Explosion
2 --- Blizzard
Q --- Blink
E --- Counterspell
Shift 3 --- Eisblock
So, das waren alle aktiven. Im PvP noch Shift 1 und Shift 2 für Insigne und Menschenfähigkeit

Wobei Sheep, Blizzard, mag. Schild so gut wie kaum genutzt wurde.

Ach ja, noch die Rotation: Arcane Blast, AB, Arcane Shot... usw (zwischen durch noch AM Procc abbauen)


----------



## Salute (30. August 2009)

@Pymonte du bist aber auch einer der sich gern etwas vormacht nich^^


Beim Mage könntest du auch locker nen Heiltrank, Mount, Rückrufstein und meinetwegen noch Tasten für sämtliche Pets die es in WoW gibt als Hotkey nehmen um "skilliger" zu wirken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Tut mir leid aber Hotkeys mit Skills mit langen CD wie z.B. http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=1740 selbst mit http://wardata.buffed.de/?a=505 eher suboptimal.


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du meinst, Tanks seien unnütze im PvP und das Snares es nicht bringen, dann kannst du nur höchstwahrscheinlich deinen Tank nciht richtig spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WAR ist wieder auf Eis. Dem Rest stimme ich teilweise zu, geht aber auch an den Argumenten vorbei.




> So und nun noch zu meinen Skills bzw meiner Rotation:
> 
> Jetzt mal nur Single Skills, also das, was ich an einem Spieler zünde ohne Schutz, ohne Support o.ä.:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja ein nette Liste, aber du musst ein ziemlich schlechter Mage sein in WoW, da ich mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen kann, wie du ohne

Fireblast
Spellsteal
Eislanze
Icy Veins
Mirrors
Presence of Mind
Arcane Power
dampen magic
remove curse
fireward
frostward
manashield
focus magic
cone of cold
managems sowie essen trinken
hervorrufung
slow
Mount (lol)
etc.

vernünftig den Mage spielen willst.
(btw ist Arcane Shot eine Jäger Fähigkeit, aber du meinst sicher Arcane Barrage)

Das sind beim Mage dann schon 31 Stück (und ich habe auch einige weggelassen, die man mit Arcane nicht nutzt weil nicht geskillt) vs 21 beim BO, wobei Arcane noch die Skillung ist wo man "am wegnisten" drücken muss. Bei Fire oder Frost ist es noch mehr. Zusätzlich wählt man beim BO meist aus viel weniger Möglichkeiten, weil die CDs UND das Plan-System die Auswahl stark einschränken. Beim Mage in WOW sind es nur die CDs. Sorry Pymonte, aber du drehst einfach viel zu oft die Fakten so, dass sie dein Argument stützen und nicht selten erzählst du dabei nur die halbe Wahrheit.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> @Pymonte du bist aber auch einer der sich gern etwas vormacht nich^^
> 
> 
> Beim Mage könntest du auch locker nen Heiltrank, Mount, Rückrufstein und meinetwegen noch Tasten für sämtliche Pets die es in WoW gibt als Hotkey nehmen um "skilliger" zu wirken.
> ...



20sek beim Moloch ist ein langer CD? Vermutlich ist es sinnvoll, fast alle benutzen Skills auf einem Hotkey zu haben, da fällt dann das suchen mit der Maus aus, ist vor allem als Melee wirklich sehr sinnvoll.

Btw läuft sich das BO System super mit den CDs aus, wenn man eine Rotation durch hat, dann sind alle CDs wieder frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie schon gesagt, ich habe die 8 skills die ich durchweg benutze aufgeschrieben, 4-5 kommen min. noch im Kampf regelmäßig dazu. Als Mage konnte ich das nicht

Es gab auch lange CDs, also bei den Self Buffs z.B., aber die waren 2-8min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20sek ist da doch wenig und ich nutze diese skills wesentlich öfter. Ansonsten habe ich für den Magier nie mehr Tasten gebraucht, außer die 3 Standardtasten. Als Frostmage vielleicht 3 mehr (btw Frostnova habe ich vergessen, die war auf M4 gebunden).

Aber, darüber lässt sich eh streiten. Die meisten behaupten ja, dass sie in WoW die super-große Rotation fahren, da sie ab und an mal eine Fähigkeit benutzen, aber die Hauptrotation in dem Spiel sind dennoch gering. Und das, wo Blizzard ja mit WotLK viel größere und aufwendigere Rotationen bringen wollte. Aber bis auf 1-2 Instants mehr, ist da auch nichts gekommen.

Ansonsten einfach mal Elitist Jerks aufrufen und die optimalen Rotationen durchschauen, sind selten mehr als 5 Tasten

EDIT:


> Fireblast
> Spellsteal
> Eislanze
> Icy Veins
> ...



Fireblast hab ich nie benutzt sei WotLK, im PvE total nutzlos gewurden (senkt den DPS, s. Theorycraft), im PVP auch nie genutzt, dafür hab ich ja Arcane Barrage, der da weit mehr Dmg macht und einen geringeren CD hat.
Spellsteal, welch unnützer Zauber. Ja, ich hab ihn häufig genutzt. Aber Im PvE wars bis Ende Naxx nie notwendig und im PvP war das ein furchtloses unterfangen, weil man in der Zeit besser Schaden fahren sollte. Wobei Bäumchen das Nachwachsen klauen schon lustig war^^

Icy Veins
Mirrors
Presence of Mind
Arcane Power

hat jeder kluge Mage in einem Makro. Wer die einzeln benutzt und auf die kumulativen Effekte verzichtet ist ... naja, nicht besonders klug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenns solche Buffs auch in WAR gäbe, hätte ich die auch unter Buff Makro zusammengefasst.

dampen magic ROFL selten benutzter Spell ever. Nutzt den wirklich überhaupt jemand aktiv? Außerdem ist das ein 10min Buff, genausogut könnte man langsamer Fall nehmen, wobei das noch in Arathi nützlich sein könnte, seitdem es in WoW kicks gibt,

remove curse per Addon. Alles andere wäre unspielbar. Wäre Verzauberung zertrümmern ein ähnlicher Effekt, dann würde es squared auch anzeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fireward
frostward
Stimmt, bei 1 Bosskampf benutzt udn manchmal im PvP. Die hatte ich auch glaub ich auf Shift 4 + 5, aber eben so gut wie nie genutzt.

manashield hab ich mit mag. Barriere gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



focus magic lag bei den Buffs, die gehen 30min und sind in keiner Rotation drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die Kriegsschreie, Moralfähigkeiten, RvR Fähigkeiten auch nicht genannt. Es ging ja um aktive Fähigkeiten.
Daher zähle ich das auch nicht dazu : managems sowie essen trinken. Wobei es essen & trinken ja auch nicht in WAR gibt

cone of cold stimmt, das war 1 skill, den ich zusätzlich im PvP hatte, Eislanze war der andere

hervorrufung hatte damals nen ewigen CD, heutzutage 2min. Lag dennoch auf keinem Hotkey, weil ich den Cast nie im Kampf gebraucht habe. Sind 8sek verschenkter Dmg.

slow den hatte ich nicht geskillt mit meinem Mage, sinnlosester Spell ever

Mount ist gar nicht so unwichtig in WAR, man kann schließlich auch infight aufsteigen.

Btw Fakten dreherei gibts nicht. Denn Fakten sind Fakten. Ihr legt es euch ja auch immer so aus, wie ihr es wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein, das Plan System und die CDs fördern nur nachdenken beim nutzen der Skills, da ein falsch gesetzer Silence eben fatal sein kann.
Mage hat natürlich mehr Skills als der BO, wobei ja eh immer nur 1 Baum genutzt wird. Und der Frostmage braucht einige Skills mehr, das stimmt (war auch bis lvl 70 meine Lieblingsskillung), der Elemental Mage hingegen nicht. 1 Cast mehr, wegen Scorch

Aber das ist eh Ralle, die Diskussion weicht wieder viel zu weit ab, wir wissen nun nur, dass die Leute, die 1on1 Balancing wollen, eben nicht mit WAR klarkommen. Und das war vorher klar. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass WAR ein 1on1 Balancing bringen muss.


----------



## Salute (30. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> da fällt dann *das suchen* mit der Maus aus, ist vor allem als Melee wirklich sehr sinnvoll.



Wer sein Interface kennt, der muss nicht suchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Wer sein Interface kennt, der muss nicht suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mausreaktionszeit vs Tastenreaktionszeit im Neurologiepraktikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mausreaktion (selbst mit Training) durch die viel größere Bewegung und durch das Abwenden des Blicks (ich kenne keinen Menschen der Blind klickt, auch wenn er sein UI kennt): 2-3sek
Tastenreaktion: 1sek und darunter.

Sicher, der Test zielte auf was anderes ab, aber die Ergebnisse lassen sich gut übertragen. Nicht umsonst gabs in WoW auch Gilden, die keine Klicker aufgenommen hat^^


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Klar, du kannst ja bei 12 gegen 12 alle Gegner gleichzeitig snaren usw. und ein gesnarter Heiler der deinen Heiler angreift wird den Heiler genauso snaren ergo rennen doch beide wieder gleich schnell, aber egal, das hatte ich alles schon gesagt aber es wird eh nie argumentiert sondern man greift irgend einen Nebensatz auf und hängt sich ewig lang darauf auf.


Oh man natürlich kannste ned alle snarn und sollste ja auch ned !Ss geht darum das man die in dem Moment wichtigen Ziele snart.Nen Feindheiler rennt weg? Snare und die eigenen DDs kommen rann und können Schaden pumpen,kickt der Feindheiler? wurscht,der hat Snare man kommt gut wieder ran.Feindliche DDler an meinem Heiler? snare Heiler kann kicken und bleibt weiterhin auf Abstand auch wenn er selber gesnart ist da beide verlangsamt,das geht solange bis Timer abgelaufen und ich in die Gegenrichtung kicke oder umschubs wenn.Hab ich nen DDler der mit auf den Angreifer gehn würde zünd ich halt grappel und der Angreifer ist Geschichte wenn er ned geheilt wird.Auf jeden hatt er andere Sorgen als auf meinen Heiler zu gehn.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich solo Heiler töten können muss. Ihr redet immer von großen Aufgaben des Tanks im RVR aber ihr nennt nichts konkretes. Ihr glaubt Guard zu setzen ist eine erfüllende Aufgabe? Das ist schon lange gesetzt bevor der Kampf überhaupt startet und muss sehr selten während des Kampfes neu gesetzt werden.


Zjo siehste und ich setz bewachen auch wärend des Kampfes neu da es nix bringt wenn ichs auf dem Heiler hab der 100 Fuss hinter mir ist und es im Moment wo anders sinniger wär (dem Slayer neben mir oder dem bedrängtem Feuermagier oder oder oder).Sorry aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du weist ned mal das bewachen nur wirkt wenn dein bewachtes Ziel in max 30 Fuss abstand von dir ist.
Das Aufgabengebiet eines Tanks (in meinen Augen) ist Support der Grp,da spielen sachen wie Schaden vermeiden (bewachen,CCen[snar ist im übrigen auch ne Form des CCs]) und buffen halt rein und da ists halt nicht damit getan einmal am Anfang nen bewachen zu verteilen und dann in die Feinde zu springen .... wobei sich als leckeres Ziel für den Assisttrain anbieten und schmackhaft machen auch schick ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich war glücklicher mit der Aufgabe als "Störer" und diese Aufgabe wurde durch die Immunity Timer stark eingeschränkt und zwar nicht, weil meine BO Fähigkeiten (der eine single target KD + der eine Kick) etwa OP gewesen wären, sondern weil Mythic bestimmte andere Klassen mit unlimited AE Stuns mit ewiger Reichweite und viel zu langer Dauer ausgestattet hatte (und zu kleinem CD usw.). Das kann man notfalls auch mathematisch nachweisen wenn du unbedingt willst. Hier redet ihr nun von der neuen Aufgabe "fokus assist und bisschen rumrennen", was jeder echte DD 10 mal besser kann oder aber von "viel aushalten", was keine Aufgabe ist sondern eine Tatsache die aber herzlich wenig bringt, da jeder intelligente Gegner die tanks einfach ignoriert.


Zjo unterschiedliche Sichtweisen der Klassen von uns beiden.Wobei ich doch recht zufrieden bin mit dem Störpotenzial(wenn die Hexe ned meinen Heiler vernaschen kann stört das irgendwen schon arg und nicht mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich seh mich aber halt in 1. linie als Beschützer und das kann ich sowohl an der Front (bewachen auf meine DDler ) als auch hinten (Heilersupporter falls paar gute Hexen mit im BG sind)




OldboyX schrieb:


> Erm nein? Einen Großteil der Zeit sind CCs nun keine Auswahlmöglichkeit mehr, dank des Immunity Timers. Von daher ist es ganz klar eine Verringerung der Möglichkeiten > less choice = less skill involved.


zjo unterschiedliche Spielweisen.Support ich meine Nahkampf DDs brauch ich eh kein kick, Timer also wayne,support ich die Heiler/Fernkämpfer hat das Ziel meist noch keinen Timer. Klar so Spielchen das ich 3 von 4 Gegnern  von meinem Heiler weghalten kann in dem ich sie permanent wegkick und umwerf gehn nun nimmer aber naja war auch wenn man ehrlich ist recht häftig wenn auch spassig. ^^




OldboyX schrieb:


> Und das hilft dir dann wie? Du weißt, dass du 30 Sekunden lang einen Teil deiner Skills nicht zu drücken brauchst?


du weisst dann das du beim IB 3 (hoffe hab nix unterschlagen) fähigkeiten ned drücken brauchst (ganz umsonnst sind sie ja eh ned zumindest bissel Schaden kommt immer rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) damit hab ich nur deine Aussage wiederlegt welche behauptete das man nicht ersehên könne ob der Gegner nen Timer am laufen hätte oder nicht man also quasi Lotto spielt und erst nach dem drücken der Fähigkeit sieht ob sie funzt oder halt nicht.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn. Es ist natürlich skill, wenn ich einen Heiler im richtigen Moment KD, Kicke, Silence um ihn in seiner Healfähigkeit so zu limitieren dass er den Schaden nicht mehr gegengeheilt bekommt und dann stirbt. Was soll sonst der "skill" sein? Dass ich es schaffe den Heiler zu identifizieren, ins Target zu nehmen und zu ihm hinzulaufen und überhaupt Skillls zu drücken? Sorry, das setzte ich voraus, dass das jeder Mensch mit Gehirn schafft und die Spreu trennt sich eben dann vom Weizen, wenn es darum geht die richtigen "skills" zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu drücken. Und da gehört das von mir beschriebene Szenario definitiv dazu.


Zjo du findest dich skillig 5 minuten nem Heiler nach zu rennen, ich finde es eher fragwürdig aber he nicht mein Prob sollang sie ned in meinem Team sind (hast nen MS Krieger oder? ^^ )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was "skill" ist.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch das kann man mathematisch nachweisen, dass es nun weniger darum geht als früher. Früher ging es immer darum, wenn die CDs für etwas ready  waren. Nun geht es nach einem CC immer 30 Sekunden lang (oder länger, je nach dem Immunty Timer) nicht mehr darum, sondern in dieser Zeit geht es lediglich noch darum dem Gegner nachzulaufen und stumpf draufzuklopfen. Auch hier kannst du rumeiern wie du willst, es ändert nichts an den Fakten.


Dein Fehler ist das du immer davon ausgehst das jeder auf dem Spielfeld nen Timer am laufen hat! Natürlich trifft man nun öfter auf einen nur halt aber nicht immer und man hat noch andere Möglichkeiten zur Hand um nervig(für den gegner)/von Nutzen (für die Gruppe) zu sein.Und das tolle was mich als (in diesem Fall) Nahkämpfer besonders Freut auch ich hab so nen timer und steck ned aller meter in irgend nem kack fest.




OldboyX schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann es gerne noch zusätzliche taktische Elemente geben, wie eben CC Fähigkeiten. Ansonsten reduziert sich das Spiel auf Dmg vs heal, was ich ziemlich fad finde.


Du ignorierst doch jetzt schon die CC Möglichkeiten die du auser wegkicken und umschubsen hast und da willste noch nen schwung neue?wozu?



OldboyX schrieb:


> kannst du ja gerne in etwas verständlicherer Form erklären, wo du auch wirkliche Widersprüche aufdeckst. Daran, dass man 6 vs. 40 Bombergroup instawins nämlich OP findet während man eine normale single target CC-Kette, die in einer 1v1 Situation MANCHMAL zum Sieg über den Gegner führt absolut ok findet ist nämlich überhaupt nichts scheinheilig.


zja ich konnt vor dem Patch mit meinem EB 4 Leute daran hintern das sie meinen Heiler vernaschten (war ne klippe in der nähe noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  in dem ich nix weiter machte als sie immer zu snarn,weg und um zu schubsen und das bis mir die Finger weh getan haben. Und das find ich halt obwohl es singel CC war schon arg OP(natürlich musste dabei der Heiler die Nerven behalten und detaunten/heilen).
Es ist mir Wayne was mich permanent aus dem Spiel nimmt ob ich nun von nem AE im dauerigendwas steh oder von nem Singel CC permanent übers Spielfeld gebäbbelt werd ist mir dabei Latte nerven tut mich beides und haben will ich beides auch nicht.du wohl aber schon daher mein scheinheilig.


----------



## Wolfner (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Nicht wie gegliedert, so wie die Entwickler es normalerweise vorhatten?!
> 
> Tank>Melee
> Ranged>Tank
> ...



Deinem Zynismus zum Trotz steht deine Aussage "Tank>Melee" noch nicht im Gegenspruch zur meinigen.
Ein Archetyp ist nicht gleich ein Archetyp. So wie sich ein Archetyp auf verschiedene Kampfstile aufteilt (Fernkampf/Nahkampf) so greift auch das Stein/Schere/Papier-Prinzip in diese Fuge. Daher gibt es für jeden Unterarchetyp den geeigneten Gegensatz. Und genau dort sind wir, wenn ich sage, dass ein BO sich auf Fernkampf-DDler spezialisiert. Für die, die es immer noch nicht begriffen haben: Der BO ist der Anti-Fernkampf-Stein...
Aber deswegen muss der Anti-Nahkampf-Stein noch nicht aus dem Tank-Archetypen stammen.

Das ganze hat weniger mit "schön reden" sondern eher mit Verständis der Spielmechanik zu tun. Und mit der Tatsache, dass viele Leute einfach zu faul sind, ihre Situation ordentlich zu analysieren. Rumheulen ist nämlich einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ganz abgesehen davon, ist es ohnehin nicht die Arbeit eines Tanks andere Leute umzuhauen.
Schonmal gesehen was los ist, wenn ein BO in einer ausgeglichenen Kampfsituation mit Stellung halten hinter die Linien stürmt und die Heiler für 7 Sekunden silenced?
Ich schon öfters :-B


P.S.:
Ahja, bitte keine Uralt-Podcasts mehr posten und sagen "so war das geplant". Denn das "so war das geplant" hat sich die Community wohl eindeutig selber zerheult. RvR war anfangs auch ohne Einflussbelohnung "geplant". Und was war? Keiner hats gemacht zu Release...


----------



## kuschi (30. August 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> Animationen schlecht??? oO Ich finde die Animationen in war voll abwechslungsreich und schön gestalten. wenn man sich da wow anschaut *würg*. ich finde die animationen in wow einfach so langweilig und eintönig, da sind die in war 1000 mal besser.



Also wenn die Animationen noch so sind wie in der Beta , sind sie einfach grotten schlecht.

hdro u. wow , da passen die Bewegungsabläufe einfach zur Umgebung , vielleicht mal von den Reittieren bei hdro abgesehen , ka ob sich da schon was geändert hat.


----------



## Salute (30. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Mausreaktion (selbst mit Training) durch die viel größere Bewegung und durch das Abwenden des Blicks (ich kenne keinen Menschen der Blind klickt, auch wenn er sein UI kennt): 2-3sek
> Tastenreaktion: 1sek und darunter.




Dann erweiter deinen Bekannterkreis würd ich sagen.^^ 
Skill zeichnet sich nicht durch die "atronomisch" hohe Anzahl an Hotkeys aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Niemand sagt das man Blind klicken muss, aber ich habe mein ganzes Interface im Blickfeld und weiß wo ich welchen Skill in der Taskleiste plaziert habe. Und alle 20sek drauf zu tippen ist kein Weltuntergang gerade bei der Performance nicht. Meine Prio liegt halt bei Hotkeys wo man nicht *ewig* auf ein CD warten muss. 

Skill zeichnet sich nicht durch die atronomisch hohe Anzahl Hotkeys aus



Pymonte schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gabs in WoW auch Gilden, die keine Klicker aufgenommen hat^^



Was hat eine Gilde davon, wenn deine Hotkeybelegung suboptimal ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Wolfner schrieb:


> Aber deswegen muss der Anti-Nahkampf-Stein noch nicht aus dem Tank-Archetypen stammen.
> 
> P.S.:
> Ahja, bitte keine Uralt-Podcasts mehr posten und sagen "so war das geplant". Denn das "so war das geplant" hat sich die Community wohl eindeutig selber zerheult.



Das ist "Schönreden" in Perfektion. der Grund warum es nicht so ist wie geplannt, hängt allein damit zusammen, das die Entwickler keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen und deren Fähigkeiten haben. Der eindeutige Beweis hierfür war der Patch 1.2


----------



## Aldaric87 (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Das ist "Schönreden" in Perfektion. der Grund warum es nicht so ist wie geplannt, hängt allein damit zusammen, das die Entwickler keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen und deren Fähigkeiten haben. Der eindeutige Beweis hierfür war der Patch 1.2



Quark, da hat Wolfner schon ganz recht, es war wohl eher das geheule an falschen Stellen der Community, wo teilweise drauf eingegangen wurde, und dass kommt dabei rum !
Jaja die bösen Entwickler, kennen ihre eigenen Klassen nich. Jap jap...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Dann erweiter deinen Bekannterkreis würd ich sagen.^^
> Skill zeichnet sich nicht durch die "atronomisch" hohe Anzahl an Hotkeys aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 definiere atronomisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiß ja nciht, warum du meine Hotkey Belegung astronomisch hoch findest. Alle wichtigen Skills sind untergebracht, da du aber scheinbar die Abläufe nciht kennst, erkkläre ich dir gerne mal das BO System.
Denn man kann nciht einfach alle 20sek einfach einen Button klicken.
Es gibt 1 Grundskill bei mir, der immer geht und einer der 10sek CD hat und mit einen 5sek Shield gibt. Dieser ist "Mir hinterher". Diese Fähigkeit gibt einen guten Plan. Nun sollte ich eine Fähigkeit nutzen, die einen guten Plan benötigt. Da gibt es 1 die immer geht und mir einen 20sek buff gibt und 1 die 15sek CD hat und dem Gegner einen 10sek debuff gibt und 1 die einen 20sek CD hat und dem Gegner einen 20sek Debuff gibt. Dieser Skill bringt einen bestn Plan. Auch hier gibts wieder eine Fähigkeit die immer geht und 2 die 20sek CD haben. Richtige Rotation und man hat alle Buffs/Debuffs am laufen, die CDs gehen sich perfekt aus, sodass man nie warten muss oder skills doppeln muss usw. Aber ok. 

und was hat mein Bekanntenkreis mit einem wissenschaftlichen Praktikum zu tun? Oo AUch so kann ich dir sagen, dass ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis kaum "Klicker" habe. Und du kannst dir das noch so "schönreden" aber ein Klick per Maus dauert immer länger als ein Tastendruck. Aufjedenfall bei normaler Spielweise (rechte Maustaste zum Steuer gedrückt halten, Buttons so gelegt, dass sie nicht die Sichtweite stark einschränken). Kann natürlich sein, dass du statisch in der Gegen stehst und daher immer die Maus frei hast oder sie immer über der Buttonbar liegt. Bei mir geht das nicht, ich würd zu viel Movement einbüßen. Selbst wenn ich meine Maus am unteren Buttonrand lasse und so schnell bei den Buttons bin, so braucht die Bewegung zum Button mehr Zeit, als einen Knopf zu drücken, ist schließlich auch neurologisch ein viel größerer Aufwand. Das eine erfordert nur eine motorische Aktion (*drück*), das Klicken erfordert eine Orientierung, Handbewegung, Fingerbewegung usw usw. Das ist im realfall nicht entscheidend, weil es sich um millisekunden handelt, aber bei solchen "Short Effect" oder Reaktionsspielen ist dies entscheidend. Wobei ein Kind da noch schneller sein kann als ein Erwachsener usw



> Das ist "Schönreden" in Perfektion. der Grund warum es nicht so ist wie geplannt, hängt allein damit zusammen, das die Entwickler keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen und deren Fähigkeiten haben. Der eindeutige Beweis hierfür war der Patch 1.2



Ums ganz einfach zu sagen: Auch als Tanks geht man gegen Melees vor, aber als Tank soll man Melees nicht besiegen, dass machen die anderen DDler. Blocken kann man sie aber auf vielen Wegen. Stattdessen sind aber BG und auch Chosen besser geeignet um Melees zu stoppen. Es geht aber auch mit dem BO. Der hats dafür leichter bei den Castern, wie Wolfner schon sagte, das ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Aber naja, da Mythic ja eh keine Ahnung von ihren Karrieren hat und du alles besser weißt, lohnt es sich eh nicht mehr mit dir zu reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von daher, noch ein schönes Leben, wir werden uns in diesem Bereich des Forums wohl so nicht mehr sprechen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir eine Quelle in der steht, dass mit CC ausschließlich Skills gemeint sind, mit denen man ganze Gruppen von Gegnern auf einmal kontrollieren kann. Mein Knockdown in WAR ist auch Single-Target. Trotzdem wertet ihn selbst Mythic als CC und er unterliegt dem CC Immunity Timer - wer hätte das gedacht.



Mein Englischwissen sagt mir das.  

Für eine einzele Person würde reichen, control, to control.

Warum sollte ein englisch sprechender Mensch "crowd" (Menge, Ansammlung...) vor control für ein sheep
setzen?

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&lang=...d&relink=on o crowd out, gibts auch als single target version,
aber jemanden aus sein Schaf drängen...*hust* wäre ja schon wieder anti crowd control


----------



## Maladin (30. August 2009)

Bleibt bitte sachlich und beim Thema. Flames haben in einer Diskussion hier nichts zu suchen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Wolfner (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Das ist "Schönreden" in Perfektion. der Grund warum es nicht so ist wie geplannt, hängt allein damit zusammen, das die Entwickler keine Ahnung von ihren Klassen und deren Fähigkeiten haben. Der eindeutige Beweis hierfür war der Patch 1.2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




....dass 1.2 nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war wissen wir wohl alle. Aber was in aller Welt hat der zerstörerische Einfluss einer rumheulenden Community mit der Ahnung des Entwicklers zu tun?
Und wenn, dann ist es doch wohl eher anders rum. 

Die Community schreit ohne Ahnung zu haben und die Entwickler fühlen sich *gezwungen *was zu ändern (wider besseren Wissens, aber erklär das den kleinen Schreihälsen mal). Aber wir wissen ja alles besser, nicht wahr?
Seit WoW ist das in beinahe jedem MMO nach demselben Schema verlaufen.
Die Leute kommen (übermäßig hypend) von dort, erwarten dasselbe Spiel in anderem Setting, schreien und plärren rum, dass man möglichst viel mit Gewalt auf WoW ändern sollte (Nein, muss! Und zwar flott!), canceln dann (angfressen) ihr Abo weil doch nur teilweise darauf eingegangen wird und hinterlassen ein zerheultes Spiel.
Dann kommen selbstverständlich noch Eigenfehler der Entwickler dazu und fertig ist der Salat.

Dann sehen die Foren ungefähr so aus wie bei WAR jetzt.

So lief es und so wirds auch lange Zeit noch laufen. Aion ist als nächstes drann...


P.S.:
Wenn es dir übrigens nicht passt, dass der "Anti-Nahkampf-Stein" aus verschiedenen Archetypen stammen kann, kann ich dir leider nur sagen: Ist nunmal so. Das hier ist WAR und kein anderes MMO ... siehe oben...


P.S.2:
Ich glaub es wird langsam Zeit, dass jemand eine Theoryhammer-Seite startet.... :-|


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> Zjo siehste und ich setz bewachen auch wärend des Kampfes neu da es nix bringt wenn ichs auf dem Heiler hab der 100 Fuss hinter mir ist und es im Moment wo anders sinniger wär (dem Slayer neben mir oder dem bedrängtem Feuermagier oder oder oder).Sorry aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du weist ned mal das bewachen nur wirkt wenn dein bewachtes Ziel in max 30 Fuss abstand von dir ist.
> Das Aufgabengebiet eines Tanks (in meinen Augen) ist Support der Grp,da spielen sachen wie Schaden vermeiden (bewachen,CCen[snar ist im übrigen auch ne Form des CCs]) und buffen halt rein und da ists halt nicht damit getan einmal am Anfang nen bewachen zu verteilen und dann in die Feinde zu springen .... wobei sich als leckeres Ziel für den Assisttrain anbieten und schmackhaft machen auch schick ist.
> ..
> unterschiedliche Sichtweisen der Klassen von uns beiden.Wobei ich doch recht zufrieden bin mit dem Störpotenzial(wenn die Hexe ned meinen Heiler vernaschen kann stört das irgendwen schon arg und nicht mich  ). Ich seh mich aber halt in 1. linie als Beschützer und das kann ich sowohl an der Front (bewachen auf meine DDler ) als auch hinten (Heilersupporter falls paar gute Hexen mit im BG sind)
> ...



A) Wenn das klappt war der in unter 20 Sekunden tot
 Du findest dich "skillig" wenn du Guard umsetzt nun?
C) Ich habe keinen MS Krieger
D) Niemand hat gesagt, dass ich 5 Minuten dem Heiler nachrenne, das hast du erfunden. Wenn du nach wie vor bestreitest, dass die richtige Aneinanderreihung von in der jeweiligen Situation günstigen Skills kein "skill" ist, dann hast du nach wie vor keine Ahnung was "skill" ist. Sorry.



> Dein Fehler ist das du immer davon ausgehst das jeder auf dem Spielfeld nen Timer am laufen hat! Natürlich trifft man nun öfter auf einen nur halt aber nicht immer und man hat noch andere Möglichkeiten zur Hand um nervig(für den gegner)/von Nutzen (für die Gruppe) zu sein.Und das tolle was mich als (in diesem Fall) Nahkämpfer besonders Freut auch ich hab so nen timer und steck ned aller meter in irgend nem kack fest.



Nein, dein Fehler ist davon auszugehen, dass die Leute prinzipiell keinen haben. Doch selbst dann machst du dir die Timer selbst drauf und blockierst deine eigenen Skills. Aber du klickst ja auch alle möglichen Gegner durch um einen ohne Immunity Timer zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso das mit den "Ignorierst alle anderen CCs". Welche denn? Ein BO hat neben Kick, Knockdown, Maulhalten noch einen root auf high cd und den snare. Mehr ist da net.




Pymonte schrieb:


> Btw läuft sich das BO System super mit den CDs aus, wenn man eine Rotation durch hat, dann sind alle CDs wieder frei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du vergleichst WAR PVP mit WOW PVE und konntest aller Information nach, die du so von dir gibst, deinen Mage im PVP nur begrenzt spielen. Wenn du glaubst in WoW beim PVP mit deinen 10 hotkeys "skill" zu haben hast du dich gewaltig geschnitten. Mit dem was du gelisted hast kannst du den Mage keinesfalls "skillig" spielen oder auch nur annähernd sein Potential komplett entfalten. 

Für PVE hingegen brauch ich auch in WAR die halben sachen nicht. 




> Fireblast hab ich nie benutzt sei WotLK, im PvE total nutzlos gewurden (senkt den DPS, s. Theorycraft), im PVP auch nie genutzt, dafür hab ich ja Arcane Barrage, der da weit mehr Dmg macht und einen geringeren CD hat.
> Spellsteal, welch unnützer Zauber. Ja, ich hab ihn häufig genutzt. Aber Im PvE wars bis Ende Naxx nie notwendig und im PvP war das ein furchtloses unterfangen, weil man in der Zeit besser Schaden fahren sollte. Wobei Bäumchen das Nachwachsen klauen schon lustig war^^



Auch hier wieder. PVE ist eine komplett andere Situation und hier völlig irrelevant für diesen Vergleich. Wenn du Fireblast im PVP nie genutzt warst du ein schlechter Mage was PVP betrifft (wenn du nicht verstehst warum erklär ichs dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Genauso Spellsteal, wenn du das nicht richtig einsetzt bist du kein guter Mage und wenn du glaubst jemand in einer PVP situation mit Leuten die Ahnung haben lässt dich ArcaneBlast spammen hast du dich sehr geschnitten.



> Icy Veins
> Mirrors
> Presence of Mind
> Arcane Power
> ...



Auch hier wieder gehst du von deinem PVE Mage aus. Die Sachen haben unterschiedlich lange Abklingzeiten und im PVP wirst du etwas mehr tun müssen als ein Macro zu benutzen (wenn du gut spielen willst).


Brauchst trotzdem einen Hotkey auch für decurse Addon, oder nicht?



> fireward
> frostward
> Stimmt, bei 1 Bosskampf benutzt udn manchmal im PvP. Die hatte ich auch glaub ich auf Shift 4 + 5, aber eben so gut wie nie genutzt.
> 
> ...



Esen trinken sowie managems sind essentiell wichtig für einen Mage. Ganz besonders im PVP/Arena, genauso wie fireward und frostward. Das trennt die Spreu vom Weizen. Und weiterhin erzählst du von irgendwelchem PVE Zeugs, das in WAR genauso stumpf rotiert werden kann.



> cone of cold stimmt, das war 1 skill, den ich zusätzlich im PvP hatte, Eislanze war der andere
> 
> hervorrufung hatte damals nen ewigen CD, heutzutage 2min. Lag dennoch auf keinem Hotkey, weil ich den Cast nie im Kampf gebraucht habe. Sind 8sek verschenkter Dmg.
> 
> slow den hatte ich nicht geskillt mit meinem Mage, sinnlosester Spell ever


Hervorrufung ist wichtig und wir reden von PVP und keiner PVE Rotation bei statischen Mobs (und selbst dann hast du den Mage unter seinem Potential gespielt wenn du Hervorrufung nicht auf CD benutzt hast - das ist auf jeden Fall klar, gerade als Arkan Mage). Wenn du Slow nicht geskillt hattest als Arkan hast du von PVP überhaupt keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Mount ist gar nicht so unwichtig in WAR, man kann schließlich auch infight aufsteigen.
> Btw Fakten dreherei gibts nicht. Denn Fakten sind Fakten. Ihr legt es euch ja auch immer so aus, wie ihr es wollt
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt keinen Elemental Mage (bzw gab es vielleicht mal einen mit Hybrid skillung fire/frost und den nannte man Elemental) aber ansonsten meinst du wohl Feuer, mit dem du dann versengen, feuerball, pyro, druckwelle, drachenodem, lebende bombe und einäschern gewinnst.



> Aber das ist eh Ralle, die Diskussion weicht wieder viel zu weit ab, wir wissen nun nur, dass die Leute, die 1on1 Balancing wollen, eben nicht mit WAR klarkommen. Und das war vorher klar. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass WAR ein 1on1 Balancing bringen muss.



Das ist doch Unsinn. Ich wollte nie 1 on 1 Balancing. Ich fand Tanks in ihrer Rolle als Störenfriede absolut in Ordnung und mir geht es auch nicht darum, dass ich jetzt traurig bin, weil ich Heiler im 1 on 1 nicht mehr töten kann. Mir geht es darum, dass meine Rolle als Störenfried nach einer Störung für 30 Sekunden ausgesetzt wird und jeder, den ich stören will sich einen ablacht, was mich - wie Pymonte selbst gesagt hat - zu einem DD zweiter Klasse gemacht hat der etwas mehr aushält und am besten "etwas Schaden bei den Feinden mit Fokus macht und viel aushält".
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe einen heiler zu locken und ihm so wenigstens ein Hindernis sein kann beim hochheilen seiner Gruppe, dann ist das in Ordnung. Doch das ist viel weniger gegeben als früher und das finde ich doof, vor allem da der BO im Vergleich zu anderen Tanks eh schon wenig CC hat.



> Mein Englischwissen sagt mir das.
> 
> Für eine einzele Person würde reichen, control, to control.
> 
> ...



Dein Englischwissen in allen Ehren, aber:
crowd control = to bring control into a crowd

Wenn ich nun von 10 leuten 1en "control" habe ich auch Kontrolle in die Gruppe gebracht. Doch darüber rede ich nicht mehr mit so jungen Hupfern die überhaupt mit WAR erst diesen Begriff gelernt haben. Der Begriff ist viel älter als WAR und auch älter als DAoC und hat seit jeher in allen MMOs (bis bei ein paar WAR fanboys hier, weil es gerade die Diskussion begünstigt) dasselbe bedeutet und alle Effekte wie "sheeps aus WoW,  mezzes aus Everquest oder auch knockdowns aus WAR" mit einbezogen.

Da könnt ihr euch gerne weiterhin eure eigene Definition einreden, aber auch Mythic weiß, was CC-Effekte sind und, dass damit sehr wohl auch single-target gemeint ist.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

Oldboy, du gibst hier Halbwissen von dir, das ist echt schrecklich.

Elemental Mage war aufjedenfall bis zum Ende meiner WoW Karriere noch sehr hoch im kurz. Kann sein dass es jetzt nicht mehr so ist, aber bis Ende Naxx gab es diese Skillung, daher meine ich auch NICHT FEUER!

Also hör auf, mir irgendwas aufquatschen zu wollen.

Und nun mal 2 Grundlegende Dinge. Es gibt keinen Skill. Sowas reden sich die Leute ein. Skill ist kein bestimmbares Maß und hat auch viele unterschiedliche Definitionen. Nur weil du ständig behauptest, dass alle anderen keinen Skill haben oder das unsere Ansicht von "Skill" falsch sind, ist deine Auslegung noch lange nicht korrekt. Das ist so als würden wir uns um Orks und ihr korrektes aussehen streiten Oo
Daher lassen wir das mal weg, wir wissen eh, dass du sowohl im PvE als auch in der Arena der "Skillmaster" schlecht hin warst, hast du ja oft genug hier im WAR Forum gepostet.

Du versuchst ständig Leuten irgenwas abzusprechen (so wie DU PvP gespielt hast, warst du nur mittelmäßg ... usw) und dich selbst ins bessere Licht zu rücken. Dadurch werden deine Aussagen aber auch nicht korrekter oder du bekommst irgendwelche Sympathien.
Ich habe JAHRELANG sehr ERFOLGREICH einen Magier im PvP gespielt, streng nach Forstskillung. Ab Woddel dann nur noch ab und an mal 1k Winter Lagfest und BGs mit Arkan. Und selbst da hat es locker mit dem Spielprinzip gereicht, nicht im BG zu sterben und massig Ehre abzustauben.
Arena hab ich seit Season 3 nicht mehr angerührt, aber war auch dort mit einer 2,250 Rating nicht schlecht, wie schon gesagt, es war Season 2 und es gab noch massig Exploits und FOTM Kombos.

So, aber wir können das Thema auch sein lassen, du hast recht: In WoW brauch ich viel mehr Knöpfchen, ich benutz auch alle SelfBuffs immer schön einzeln und Essen/Trinken (was nicht infight geht), Hervorrufung mit 8min CD und Buffs sind meine wichtigsten Kampfskills. Ja ja ja, kann ja sein, dass es heute so ist.
Und wenn du jetzt wieder versuchst mir den fiktiven "Skill" abzusprechen, nur ein gut gemeinter Denkanstoß: Weils früher schwerer war, brauchte man bestimmt nicht weniger Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sodele und noch einer hat es auf meine Ignore geschafft. Musst diesen Post also gar nicht mehr anrühren, die Antwort wird eh nicht gelesen.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nein, dein Fehler ist davon auszugehen, dass die Leute prinzipiell keinen haben. Doch selbst dann machst du dir die Timer selbst drauf und blockierst deine eigenen Skills. Aber du klickst ja auch alle möglichen Gegner durch um einen ohne Immunity Timer zu finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Herausforderung des Champions wär da noch und das ist ne saugute moral 1 fähigkeit um die Handbremse zu ziehn.  und du schriebst ja selber das du snare ned/kaum nutzt/als unwichtig ansiehst von daher nutzt du schon mal nen drittel deiner fähigkeiten (die oben drein keinen Timer produziern) nicht! packen wir nun noch denn Root dazu sind wir bei 3 von 6 CC Fähigkeiten die du nicht nutzt wobei man dir zumindest das nichtnutzen des Roots ned vorwerfen kann im Gegenteil der ist imo nen Immunity Freibrief.



vonOldboyXverfälschtepostChurchaks schrieb:


> Zjo, unterschiedliche Sichtweisen. Anscheinend hast du Riesenspaß daran Guard umzusetzen und diesen ganzen anderen support zu machen (den du aber nicht beschreiben kannst).



ok noch mal extra gaaaaaaaaaanz langsam für dich auch wenn ich das schon mal in früheren Posts hier imThread angeschnitten hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Support den ein Tank wenn *ich* ihn spiele betreibt besteht darin das ich meinen Grp-Mitgliedern dabei helfe zu überleben und sie dabei unterstütze das sie ihre "Arbeit" erledigen können. 
Das erreich ich dadurch das ich Bewachen sinnvoll wegsle und dem Grp-Mitglied gebe das Bedarf dran hat da es sinnfrei ist den Heiler zB permanent unter bewachen zu halten wenn der A) sicher steht und  eh ned in 30 Fuss Reichweite steht.
Desweiteren besteht meine Support Aufgabe der Grp-Mitglieder darin das ich ihnen mit meinem EB nach Möglichkeit Buffs gebe die für sie sinnvoll sind und bei Bedarf auch da halt das supportete Mitglied wegsle,je nachdem halt wo es angebrachter ist. Desweiteren versuche ich mit den mir gegebenen Möglicheiten des CCs (Verlangsamen,umschubsen,festhalten,wegschubsen,Festwurzeln) den Grp-Mitgliedern die es brauchen Luft zu verschaffen oder deren "Arbeit" (Gegner töten z zu erleichtern,in dem ich mit vorrangig CC die keinen Timer auslösen (verlangsamen und festhalten) "arbeite"  und so wenn Not am Mann ist oder es nützlich ist mit den CC-Arten die einen Timer auslösen (festwurzeln,umschubsen,wegschubsen) nachsetze.Gibt das Schlachtfeld es her (sind Abgründe in der Nähe) "arbeite" ich da nach möglich vermehrt mit wegschubsen da da die Chance auf ne längere Abwesenheit des Gegners besteht und im nach hinein es eh keine Rolle mehr spielt bis der Gegner wieder dran ist sprich der Timer dann meist eh wieder frei ist.Laufen an meinem Gegner Timer dann lebe ich damit und nutze derweil die CC-Arten die keinen Timer haben und deren CD rdy ist. Im übrigen hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das es auch sehr Gut klappt sich zwichen den Feind und den eigenen Schützling zu  schieben (wenn es sich um nen Heiler/Fernkämpfer in Not handelt) bzw es zu versuchen dank Kollisionsabfrage geht da öffters was.
Desweiteren halte ich besonders mit dem Tank auch immer ein Auge nach hinten/zur Seite offen so das ich schnell einschreiten kann sobald bei den Heilern/Fernkämpfern was feindliches aufploppt.

Und ja das ist *meine* Ansicht wie der Tank am besten eingesetzt werden kann und nein es läuft ned immer so wie man es gerne hät.Und ja von mir aus kann auch jeder gern mit dem 2 Händer rumrennen (beim Schwertie macht das sogar sinn da er mit dem 2 Händer paar nette fähigkeiten bekommt ka obs beim BO das selbe ist) nur spiel *ich* den Tank genau so!
Wenn ich DD spieln will dann logg ich ned den Tank ein sondern meinen Maschi !So einfach ist das,vorallem da ich da ne bedeutend grössere Pallette an Offensiv Fähigkeiten auffahren kann. Und ja es macht mir Spass einen Tank so zu spielen,da es mir Befriedigung verschafft wenn der Feindliche DD es nicht schafft  (dank mir) "meinen" Schützling zu töten.
Ich haben fertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps Im übrigen um gleich vorzbeugen,ich definire Support so das ich wen ich jemanden supporte ihn unterstütze ihm helfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (30. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> ....dass 1.2 nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war wissen wir wohl alle. Aber was in aller Welt hat der zerstörerische Einfluss einer rumheulenden Community mit der Ahnung des Entwicklers zu tun?
> Und wenn, dann ist es doch wohl eher anders rum.
> 
> Die Community schreit ohne Ahnung zu haben und die Entwickler fühlen sich *gezwungen *was zu ändern (wider besseren Wissens, aber erklär das den kleinen Schreihälsen mal). Aber wir wissen ja alles besser, nicht wahr?
> ...



 na dann haben die ganzen bösen wow spieler bestimmt auch ne zeitmaschiene benutzt um in die vergangenheit zu reisen. denn es war das offizielle DAOC forum das wegen motzen und meckerns geschlossen wurde. muss schön sein in der klischee seifenblase. kann man alles schön auf wow schieben. es sind auch mehr DAOC vergleiche zu lesen als forderungen nach einem pvp wow.
und es war nicht nur patch 1.2 der in die hose ging. der letzte übertrifft alles dagewesene an neuen und alten fehlern. gegen die ach so zerstörerische stimmung könnte mythik leicht was unternehmen. fehlerfreie patches wären ein erster schritt. wenn aber ein rvr patch ansteht und plötzlich fehler im geierfürstengrab und lv auftreten kommt in mir der verdacht auf das mythik total den überblick über den code verloren hat oder sachen ungetestet auf die spieler loslässt.


----------



## Pymonte (30. August 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> na dann haben die ganzen bösen wow spieler bestimmt auch ne zeitmaschiene benutzt um in die vergangenheit zu reisen. denn es war das offizielle DAOC forum das wegen motzen und meckerns geschlossen wurde. muss schön sein in der klischee seifenblase. kann man alles schön auf wow schieben. es sind auch mehr DAOC vergleiche zu lesen als forderungen nach einem pvp wow.
> und es war nicht nur patch 1.2 der in die hose ging. der letzte übertrifft alles dagewesene an neuen und alten fehlern. gegen die ach so zerstörerische stimmung könnte mythik leicht was unternehmen. fehlerfreie patches wären ein erster schritt. wenn aber ein rvr patch ansteht und plötzlich fehler im geierfürstengrab und lv auftreten kommt in mir der verdacht auf das mythik total den überblick über den code verloren hat oder sachen ungetestet auf die spieler loslässt.



oder du hast einfach keine Ahnung vom Coden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder davon, dass die Entwickler derzeit an fast allen Stellen arbeiten und nicht nur am RvR, P1.3.1 stand nur primär unter dem Banner der RvR Änderung, das heißt nicht, das jeglicher anderer Content unangetastet bliebt. Verstehe aber eh nicht, warum sich Leute über PVE Content in WAR aufregen, viel schlimmer wärs, wenns RvR nicht funktionieren würde. Aber PvE? Wayne!

Der letzte Patch war nicht schlimmer, als jeder bisherige, denn der schlimmste ist und bleibt bisher 1.2, was du sogar 1 Satz vorher selber sagst.

Und btw du bist auch einer dieser typischen Meckerer und Zerheuler, nur da du ja so gut Leute kategorisieren kannst.
Und ja, ich bin heut mies drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Tag heute hat mir ja schon 3 Störenfriede auf die Ignore gepackt, meine Laune sollte sich also leicht besser.


----------



## OldboyX (30. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Oldboy, du gibst hier Halbwissen von dir, das ist echt schrecklich.
> 
> Elemental Mage war aufjedenfall bis zum Ende meiner WoW Karriere noch sehr hoch im kurz. Kann sein dass es jetzt nicht mehr so ist, aber bis Ende Naxx gab es diese Skillung, daher meine ich auch NICHT FEUER!



Wann soll das bitte gewesen sein? Auf jeden Fall zu keinem Zeitpunkt in TBC. Für High-End PVP war es immer Frost und für High-End PVE war es in TBC Deep-Fire oder vor High-End Hyjal und Temple Gear Arcane. Im Übrigen gibt es wie gesagt keinen "Elemental" Skilltree.



> Also hör auf, mir irgendwas aufquatschen zu wollen.
> 
> Und nun mal 2 Grundlegende Dinge. Es gibt keinen Skill. Sowas reden sich die Leute ein. Skill ist kein bestimmbares Maß und hat auch viele unterschiedliche Definitionen. Nur weil du ständig behauptest, dass alle anderen keinen Skill haben oder das unsere Ansicht von "Skill" falsch sind, ist deine Auslegung noch lange nicht korrekt. Das ist so als würden wir uns um Orks und ihr korrektes aussehen streiten Oo
> Daher lassen wir das mal weg, wir wissen eh, dass du sowohl im PvE als auch in der Arena der "Skillmaster" schlecht hin warst, hast du ja oft genug hier im WAR Forum gepostet.
> ...



A) Natürlich gibt es "skill". "Skill" ist das Englische Wort für "Können" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich behaupte nicht, dass andere Leute keinen "skill" hätten. Ich sage nur, dass du weniger davon hast, wenn du die halben Abilities des Mage nicht benutzt.
Zu keiner Zeit war ich der "Skillmaster" schlechthin. Ich halte mich für einen mittelmäßigen Spieler. Das bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass es den "skill" nicht gibt, oder, dass man ihn nicht bräuchte um in der Arena auf 2,5k+ rating zu spielen (das behaupten eben nur Neider, die es selbst nicht hinkriegen so hoch zu spielen).

 Wie schon öfters angedeutet kannst du Skill in BGs oder in ganz WAR nicht messen oder festlegen, da es immer subjektiv bleibt und man keine Möglichkeiten hat, diese Dinge herauszufinden.
RR oder Ehre sind keine Meßlatten für "skill", da es hier ausschließlich um die investierte Zeit geht. "Skill" fällt so gut wie gar nicht ins Gewicht. Sobald ich 3h spiele und du nur 30 Minuten ist es irrelevant wie gut du bist, ich werde mehr RR und mehr Ehre haben.
In der WoW Arena ist das eine völlig andere Geschichte. Mit den Hotkeys von deinem Mage kannst du 100 Jahre Arena spielen und wirst trotzdem kein Gladi schaffen.



> So, aber wir können das Thema auch sein lassen, du hast recht: In WoW brauch ich viel mehr Knöpfchen, ich benutz auch alle SelfBuffs immer schön einzeln und Essen/Trinken (was nicht infight geht), Hervorrufung mit 8min CD und Buffs sind meine wichtigsten Kampfskills. Ja ja ja, kann ja sein, dass es heute so ist.
> Und wenn du jetzt wieder versuchst mir den fiktiven "Skill" abzusprechen, nur ein gut gemeinter Denkanstoß: Weils früher schwerer war, brauchte man bestimmt nicht weniger Skill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PVE hat immer ein Limit für den "skill" den man braucht um etwas grundsätzlich zu schaffen. Doch wir reden doch im WAR Forum nicht von PVE nehme ich doch stark an. Im PVP hingegen steigt die Anforderung an deinen "skill" mit dem "skill" des Gegners (in der Arena mit dem Rating). 

Für Szenarien, RVR, BGs oder sonstiges Open-PVP sind solche Dinge absolut unbedeutend. Da entscheiden Items, Situation, wer welche CDs ready hat, wer mit welcher Gruppe unterwegs ist, wer first hit hat und noch 10 andere Sachen. Man kann zwar grob erkennen wenn jemand grottenschlecht ist und wenn jemand "besser" ist, aber genaue Aussagen kannst du nicht treffen und man kann sich auch nicht wirklich "messen".

Dagegen kommt außer irgendwelchem Gebrabbel oder einem Anti-WoW Flame ala "du willst nur der beste sein mit imbaepix geh doch wow spielen" niemals irgend ein vernünftiges Argument. Ich habe hier letztens länger ausgeführt, was "skill" ist und darauf konnte auch niemand vernünftig eingehen.

Vielleicht hilft ein Beispiel einem anderen Bereich:

Spieler A hat Jeep und Spieler B hat Porsche 911. Sie machen ein Wettrennen auf Asphalt. Porsche gewinnt aufgrund der äußeren Umstände - über den "skill" kann man nichts aussagen.
Spieler A und Spieler B haben Porsche 911. Sie machen ein Wettrennen auf Asphalt. Spieler A startet 5 Sekunden vor Spieler B und gewinnt (zb. firsthit Vorteil im OPVP) - über den "skill" man nichts aussagen.
bis man irgendwann den beiden Spielern dasselbe Auto gibt, denselben Startzeitpunkt, dieselbe Strecke usw.
bei anderen Spielen und im Sport misst die Menschheit so schon seit Jahrtausenden das "Können" im freundschaftlichen Wettstreit. Keine Ahnung was man daran nicht verstehen kann.

Eigentlich bin ich ja überzeugt, dass du genau verstehst was Sache ist, vor allem da du selbst Arena gespielt hast (zumindest vor einer Weile) sollte dir klar sein, was "Wettbewerbsbedingungen" sind und was nicht. In WAR oder WoW (außerhalb der Arena) gibt es keine solchen "Wettbewerbsbedingungen" und deshalb kann auch nicht eruiert werden, wer der "beste" Spieler ist. Es geht nich um Können sondern um primär andere Dinge, da die einfach einen größeren Einfluss auf den Ausgang eines Kampfes haben, als das "Können". Nur könnte man das zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zugeben, weil das eigene Spiel 
a) heilig ist
b) Warhammer ist und weil man als alter Tabletopper überzeugt ist, dass WAR DIE Größe ist in Sachen Taktik und Kalkül (das Tabletop - gern, aber nicht dieses MMO - sorry)

Hast du HDRO einmal gespielt? Ein super Spiel, doch vergleichsweise simpel und das Kampfsystem ist ca. halb so schnell wie in WoW. Es ist viel einfacher seine Klasse auszureizen, da man pro Minute ca. halb so viele Aktionen setzen kann wie in WoW. Da hat man locker Zeit nebenher ein Bier aufzumachen usw. ohne, dass es einen Unterschied macht. Ist deswegen HDRO ein schlechtes Spiel?  Nein. Muss ich rumeiern, dass HDRO maximalen "skill" verlangt nur weil ich es spiele? Nein.



Churchak schrieb:


> Herausforderung des Champions wär da noch und das ist ne saugute moral 1 fähigkeit um die Handbremse zu ziehn.  und du schriebst ja selber das du snare ned/kaum nutzt/als unwichtig ansiehst von daher nutzt du schon mal nen drittel deiner fähigkeiten (die oben drein keinen Timer produziern) nicht! packen wir nun noch denn Root dazu sind wir bei 3 von 6 CC Fähigkeiten die du nicht nutzt wobei man dir zumindest das nichtnutzen des Roots ned vorwerfen kann im Gegenteil der ist imo nen Immunity Freibrief.



Deine Fantasie blüht wieder. Herausforderung des Champion hat genauso wie der Root einen 1 Min CD und ist deshalb einfach nicht so oft einsetzbar. Natürlich nutze ich die Sachen auf CD... Und dass ich keinen Snare benutzen würde oder ihn als unwichtig erachten würde erfindest auch nur du. Snare ist standard, das ist sowieso immer drauf und dafür muss ich keinen bestimmten Moment abwägen um es sinnvoll einzusetzen. Ich nutze alle 6 CC Fähigkeiten, das war nie Gegenstand der Diskussion. 

Die Diskussion ist nach wie vor in zeitlicher Abfolge, damit du sie verstehst:
A) Ich fand die AE CC EFfekte übermächtig und es mußte was getan werden
 Mythic hat (wie so oft) brachial gepatcht und einen (fast) alle CCs umfassenden Immunty Timer reingepatcht
C) Diesen Immunity Timer finde ich doof
D) Dieser Immunty Timer schwächt zwar die AE CC Effekte ab (die es dringend nötig hatten), aber er schwächt auch allerlei andere CC Effekte ab, bei Klassen die so schon wenig CC haben und/oder die von vornherein keiner Abschwächung bedurften

Do you understand?

Aber natürlich kann man auch jegliche Argumente außen vor lassen und dann erzählen:
A) Stimmt gar nicht, man kann immer noch genauso viel CC benutzen (was der größte Blödsinn ist, weniger ist weniger und alle 30 sekunden ist weniger oft als alle 9 sekunden)
 Du kannst nur net spielen, es hat sich nichts geändert
C) Mir gefällts immer noch, ist doch egal
D) Bei WAR ist alles gut - bloß keine Kritik - die tut weh!

Das ist alles schön und gut, aber es ist nicht konstruktiv, greift nicht die Problematik auf und ist keinerlei Argumentation.



> ...
> Das erreich ich dadurch das ich Bewachen sinnvoll wegsle und dem Grp-Mitglied gebe das Bedarf dran hat da es sinnfrei ist den Heiler zB permanent unter bewachen zu halten wenn der A) sicher steht und  eh ned in 30 Fuss Reichweite steht.
> Desweiteren besteht meine Support Aufgabe der Grp-Mitglieder darin das ich ihnen mit meinem EB nach Möglichkeit Buffs gebe die für sie sinnvoll sind und bei Bedarf auch da halt das supportete Mitglied wegsle,je nachdem halt wo es angebrachter ist. Desweiteren versuche ich mit den mir gegebenen Möglicheiten des CCs (Verlangsamen,umschubsen,festhalten,wegschubsen,Festwurzeln) den Grp-Mitgliedern die es brauchen Luft zu verschaffen oder deren "Arbeit" (Gegner töten z zu erleichtern,in dem ich mit vorrangig CC die keinen Timer auslösen (verlangsamen und festhalten) "arbeite"  und so wenn Not am Mann ist oder es nützlich ist mit den CC-Arten die einen Timer auslösen (festwurzeln,umschubsen,wegschubsen) nachsetze.Gibt das Schlachtfeld es her (sind Abgründe in der Nähe) "arbeite" ich da nach möglich vermehrt mit wegschubsen da da die Chance auf ne längere Abwesenheit des Gegners besteht und im nach hinein es eh keine Rolle mehr spielt bis der Gegner wieder dran ist sprich der Timer dann meist eh wieder frei ist.Laufen an meinem Gegner Timer dann lebe ich damit und nutze derweil die CC-Arten die keinen Timer haben und deren CD rdy ist. Im übrigen hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das es auch sehr Gut klappt sich zwichen den Feind und den eigenen Schützling zu  schieben (wenn es sich um nen Heiler/Fernkämpfer in Not handelt) bzw es zu versuchen dank Kollisionsabfrage geht da öffters was.
> Desweiteren halte ich besonders mit dem Tank auch immer ein Auge nach hinten/zur Seite offen so das ich schnell einschreiten kann sobald bei den Heilern/Fernkämpfern was feindliches aufploppt.
> ...



Und obwohl du einen Teil dieser Dinge (50% mind mit umschubsen, festhalten, wegschubsen, festwurzeln) nun erheblich seltener tun kannst als noch vor diesem "Immunity Timer" Change bist du nach wie vor der Überzeugung, dass du genauso "effektiv" bist bei dieser deiner Aufgabe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry, aber das stimmt einfach nicht. Das widerspricht sich und schließt sich mathetmatisch aus. Im Übrigen mache ich all diese Dinge natürlich auch, doch es stört mich, dass ich in dieser meiner Tätigkeit zu Unrecht eingeschränkt wurde, weil andere Klassen übermächtige AE Stuns hatten, die man dringend "nerfen" musste.


----------



## Salute (30. August 2009)

@ Brummbör 


Mit solchen Posts gefährdest du allen Anschein nach die Gesundheit von Pymonte. Kann ja keiner kein Mensch ahnen das er sich sowas schwer zu Herzen nimmt. 


@Wolfner

Es hätte einfach nur gereicht, wenn man zu Release das angekündigte System gebracht hätte. Und nicht zustände wo HK ohne große Mühe nen Tank (vorallem Schwertmeister) mit 1h und Schild zerlegten. Diese Beschwerden als Heulerei abzutun ist genauso "billig", wie zu behaupten das alle die fehlende Balance kritisieren keinen Skill  und bei performance Problemen 10 Jahre alte Rechner haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (30. August 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> na dann haben die ganzen bösen wow spieler bestimmt auch ne zeitmaschiene benutzt um in die vergangenheit zu reisen. denn es war das offizielle DAOC forum das wegen motzen und meckerns geschlossen wurde. muss schön sein in der klischee seifenblase.



Ohne den "früher war alles besser"-Motzer spielen zu wollen:
Es ist trotzdem nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass heutzutage viele Spieler eine verklärte Sicht des MMORPG-Markt haben. Ich meine von wo kommt wohl diese alte Leier "Mit unter ner Mille Spielern ist ein Spiel gefloppt"? Sicher nicht von den Genre-Veteranen... (nur mal als Beispiel)

Ist auch nicht verwunderlich, dass mit ein paar Millionen neuen Spielern im Genre einige schwarze Schafe mitziehen.
Und diese Leute zerheulen dann gerne mal ein Spiel nach dem anderen, weil diese nicht ihrer "Originalerfahrung" eines MMOs entspricht.


Mir kann auf jeden Fall keiner Weis machen, dass die Leute, die bspw. schon bei UO dabei waren heute hunderte Seiten lange Threads über Serverdowns oder Bugs erstellen. Solche Dinge _müssten _die meisten nämlich eigentlich gewohnt sein...
Ich aus meiner Sicht zumindest vertrete bereits seit der Prä-WoW-Ära den Spruch "Zurücklehnen und genießen, mal sehen wo die Schleuderpartie hingeht." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

@Salute
Und du denkst dieses System wäre nicht aufgrund von Community-"Feedback" angepasst worden? (wenn man sowas überhaupt Feedback nennen kann)
Das System hätte seine eigenen Probleme. Im Prinzip ist es jetzt ja nix anderes. Nur dass sich die Ziele verschoben haben.
Ich weiß nicht wo das große Problem ist, sich minimal umzustellen.




> [...]das alle die fehlende Balance kritisieren keinen Skill [...] haben



Obwohl ich mich gar nicht gerne auf sowas einlasse behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal folgendes....
_Jene welche die wenigste Ahnung haben, haben meist das größte Maul. Und wer das größte Maul hat, schreit am lautesten._

Jetzt sind wir wieder dort... Entwickler und Entscheidungszwang wider besseren Wissens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kommen genug Eigenfehler von Mythic hinzu um das nicht so einseitig stehen zu lassen. Trotzdem denke ich, dass es fatal ist lediglich oder größtenteils auf die Community zu hören.


(Edit2: btw HK sind auch als BO killbar. Dazu brauchts allerding ne spezielle Hybrid-Skillung aus Schläger/Boss die einem im normalen Reichskampf eigentlich nicht besonders viel bringt (ausser man möchte nen miesen DDler mit dicker Rüstung spielen). Hinzukommend braucht man ne ordentliche Ausrüstung und ein Pushen von Initiative/Widerstand/Leben per Berufe. Der BO ist keine 1v1-Klasse und in nem Duell daher stark zwecksentfremdet)


----------



## Salute (30. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> @Salute
> Und du denkst dieses System *wäre* nicht aufgrund von Community-"Feedback" angepasst worden?



Wenn wir schon bei "wäre und hätte" sind. WAR wäre nämlich nicht so eine große Entäuschung für viele geworden, hätten die Entwickler aus ihren Fehlern in DaoC gelernt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (30. August 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei "wäre und hätte" sind. WAR wäre nämlich nicht so eine große Entäuschung für viele geworden, hätten die Entwickler aus ihren Fehlern in DaoC gelernt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag sein... nur hat das nicht viel mit dem Thema zu tun :-B

Nachheulen bringt nix. Wie schon oben gesagt: An die jetztige Situation anpassen oder überhaupt passen. Mehr wird einem wohl nicht übrig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (30. August 2009)

Skill, Wolfner ist relativ, wenn ein Slayer auf lvl 35 bereits keine Probleme mehr hat einen Heiler aus den latschen zu boxen.

*edit* ola .. da hab ich wohl ein älteres posting von dir erwischt.


----------



## Pymonte (31. August 2009)

SKill existiert einfach nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist schließlich keine SI EInheit oder sonstwas, sondern ein nach frei-schnauze definierbares Maß. Für manche ist es eben skill einen großen KT zu organisieren, für andere eine Zone zu locken und für wieder andere fiktiven Wertungen nachzujagen. Ganz andere empfinden es schon als skillig, wenn sie atmen und sprechen können.

Es gab, nur mal so am Rande, einen schönen Wikipedia Artikel zum Thema Skill, so richtig mit Berechnungen anhand von SI Einheiten usw von ein paar Kumpels und mir. Leider wurde der gelöscht, da er wissenschaftlich natürlich nicht verifizierbar war.

Aber dadruch, dass "Skill" eben keine Bedeutung hat, kann ja jeder behaupten er habe Skill und der andere nicht. Richtig liegen dann eh beide. Und falsch auch.

@Wolfner 
/sign, dass kann man den Leuten aber noch so oft sagen, aber sie gehören ja meist selber schon zu Heuler - Generation (nein, nicht die niedlichen Robben Babys) und werden es daher nie einsehen. 
Für sie muss ein Spiel schlecht sein, weil es ihnen nicht gefällt und daher für alle anderen auch. Ob das nun am Setting, an kumulierenden Fehlern oder einfach am Bauchgefühl liegt, ist da vorerst egal. Es wird dann solange gemosert, bis es etwas anderes gibt. Und natürlich sind alle anderen Spieler, die ihr eigenes Spiel gut finden und es sogar verteidigen (was selbige Heuler ja auch mit ihrem heiligen Gral der MMO Welt machen, sieht man ja super an diesem Thread) sofort dumme Ignoranten, Fanboys und Geisteskranke. Schließlich hat SpielerX das Spiel ja nicht gefallen. Also darf es, ach was, MUSS es SpielerY auch nicht gefallen.
Das manche Leute aber auch über sowas hinwegsehen könne oder ganz andere Prioritäten haben, dass ist erstmal egal. Denn die eigenen Vorstellungen sind ja grundsätzlich erstmal richtiger.
Dabei ist es auch gar nicht wichtig, wo oder wie sie richtiger sind, denn es geht mehr darum überhaupt IRGENDETWAS zu sagen, als das man eine Meinung vertritt.


----------



## Churchak (31. August 2009)

@OldboyX ok lassen wir das wenn ich mit blabla zitiert werde weiss ich zumindest woran ich mit dir bin.danke fürs Gespräch zumindest weiss ich nun das Pymonte die richtige idee hatte dich auf ignor zu stelln.


----------



## Miracolax (31. August 2009)

Dann blendet doch alles aus was nur den Anschein hat eure schöne bunte Welt zerstören zu wollen. Damit habt ihr Ruhe, seid nur noch unter euch (Offi-Forum lässt grüssen), könnt gemeinsam von früh bis nachts Loblieder auf eure bezahlte Beta singen und euch gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen was für ein tolles kollektives Wir-Gefühl euch doch verbindet. Lags, Performance, Content?? wayne, Hauptsache man weiss was mit seiner Zeit anzufangen! WAR is everywhere, kommt halt nur auf die Definition an wie gross everywhere ist...


----------



## Astravall (31. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Dann blendet doch alles aus was nur den Anschein hat eure schöne bunte Welt zerstören zu wollen. Damit habt ihr Ruhe, seid nur noch unter euch (Offi-Forum lässt grüssen), könnt gemeinsam von früh bis nachts Loblieder auf eure bezahlte Beta singen und euch gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen was für ein tolles kollektives Wir-Gefühl euch doch verbindet. Lags, Performance, Content?? wayne, Hauptsache man weiss was mit seiner Zeit anzufangen! WAR is everywhere, kommt halt nur auf die Definition an wie gross everywhere ist...



Genau wegen solcher Posts diskutiere ich hier gar nimmer, sondern genieße einfach nur das Spiel.

MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (31. August 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Dann blendet doch alles aus was nur den Anschein hat eure schöne bunte Welt zerstören zu wollen.


 Ich blende bestimmt nix aus weil es mir ned in den kram passt,nur muss ich mir ned blöd kommen lassen um dann mit selbigen weiter zu diskutieren das sind Perlen vor die Säue. 
Wo bei du da auch gut ins Schema passt . Naja zumindet hast du mit deinem post nun erreicht das man mit dir redet gz dazu .    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (31. August 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ohne den "früher war alles besser"-Motzer spielen zu wollen:
> Es ist trotzdem nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass heutzutage viele Spieler eine verklärte Sicht des MMORPG-Markt haben. Ich meine von wo kommt wohl diese alte Leier "Mit unter ner Mille Spielern ist ein Spiel gefloppt"? Sicher nicht von den Genre-Veteranen... (nur mal als Beispiel)
> 
> Ist auch nicht verwunderlich, dass mit ein paar Millionen neuen Spielern im Genre einige schwarze Schafe mitziehen.
> ...



Das ist alles schön und gut, aber du vergisst hier einfach die Realität. "Früher" als Autos noch neu waren, war es auch absolut "normal", dass ein Ford Mustang mit durchschnittlich 17 (gröberen) Produktionsfehlern ausgeliefert wurde. Damals war das natürlich egal.
Du hast absolut recht, dass heutzutage die Ansprüche gestiegen sind, wenn man sie mit den UO und EQ Veteranen vergleicht. Doch sie sind doch zurecht gestiegen, weil ein bestimmtes MMO in vielerlei Hinsicht den "standard" einfach angehoben hat. Das hat auch kaum etwas mit "schwarze Schafe" zu tun, die Ansprüche sind auch bei Spielern von damals gestiegen.

Die ganze Diskussion von wegen "flop" ist letztlich wohl auch nicht relevant. Klar gibt es Leute die in Foren gleich "Weltuntergang" schreien. Doch am Ende entscheidet jeder für sich nach dem Zustand des Spiels ob er weiterhin bereit ist dafür zu zahlen oder nicht. Viele waren bei WAR nicht bereit weiterhin zu bezahlen und die "Weiterentwicklung" des Produkts verlief nicht wie versprochen (neue Karrieren ja, aber Hauptstädte wurden komplett gestrichen). 



Churchak schrieb:


> @OldboyX ok lassen wir das wenn ich mit blabla zitiert werde weiss ich zumindest woran ich mit dir bin.danke fürs Gespräch zumindest weiss ich nun das Pymonte die richtige idee hatte dich auf ignor zu stelln.



Das tut mir leid, hätte ich gewußt, dass du dir "blabla" so zu Herzen nimmst hätte ich es nie geschrieben. Ist jedenfalls wegeditiert und sollte nur anzeigen, dass der Rest vom Zitat argumentativ immer dasselbe ist und ich den Text gekürzt habe.


----------



## xdave78 (31. August 2009)

Erm..LOL..ist ja vom Flaming und Trolling her schon auf Niveau des AOC-Forums. Sorry ich hab nix beizutragen, spiele erst seit 2 Wochen WAR und habe noch Spass daran. Werd wohl erstmal auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## Pente (31. August 2009)

Das mit dem sachlichen Diskutieren ohne sich gegenseitig anzugreifen und vielleicht auch einfach mal die Meinung anderer zu aktzeptieren, müssen hier einige noch üben.

Ich denke die letzten 19 Seiten hatte jeder von euch mehr als genug Zeit und Gelegenheit um seine Meinung zum Spiel darzulegen. Bevor ihr euch weiter nur noch persönlich angreift mach ich hier nun zu.


----------

